# Clomid club - before, during and after



## lisaf

Welcome all,
Since many of us form friendships during out TTC struggles and wish to keep in touch no matter what stage we are on, it seemed like a good idea to start this group so that pregnant or new parents who wish to keep updated with their old buddies who are still trying and share their wisdom can do so in an thread where its ok to mention that you are pregnant or its ok even if you aren't still on clomid and just want to commiserate with someone who struggled like you did, has ovulation issues and knows what that is like etc.


----------



## Rudeollie

This is a wonderful place to be Lisa!

Breathes a sigh of relief Aaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Welcome Ellen, have a seat, put your feet up. Can I get you a cup of tea?


----------



## babyloulou

You're safe in here Ellen :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats great xx x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll send this link to kissy and sonya too- I know they were finding it difficult in the clomid club sometimes after coming off clomid xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww I love you girls xxx

So back to normality! How are we all doing today?? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i think i may start useing my opks got horrible pain in like af x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

when did you ovulat ollie x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah give it a shot Caz! Cant hurt can it?? And an early ov is not unusual on the clomid! x


----------



## lisaf

Lol, don't want to get too repetitive here since all/most of you probably are seeing right now what I just said over the CC. I'm doing surprisingly well for my uncertainty about what did happen and about AF coming.


----------



## caz & bob

is it not dont no what this pain is then i think i will leave it then might just be gearing up hahaha x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Remember they can give a false positive up to 3 days after finishing clomid- so they might not be overly reliable until CD9 Caz. Clomid can cause AF like cramps during the tablet taking- it did it to me last cycle xx

Ellen- I am fine today thanks! Well I was until someone upset my little Ellen! No seriously I'm fine- just watching my temps go up nicely this month! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

It's not over for you yet Lisa- not until that witch shows her ugly face!


----------



## lisaf

lol.. I think its over, but thanks loulou... I think I would have got a BFP this morning if there was any hope... though anything can happen, right?


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww thanks Lou hahaha Im loving the sound of your temp rises! FX FX FX!!!!!!!!

Lisa - I think that is a very very strong way to be honey xxx As you said whatever it was there will be a reason for what is happening now. AND as Lou says its not over til SHE arrives! xxx

AND Im keeping my fingers crossed that you and caz get something extra sticky next time xxx

Caz - I ov'd bang on day 14 both times it worked - Out of the 3 cycles!

And that was the only ov I've know in 10 years hahaha xxx THANK YOU CLOMID! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It can be random on Clomid Caz- so you may be gearing up for an early ov. My ovs on clomid have been CD14, CD18, CD28, CD21- I can never second guess it! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Heck, I was even up to buying some baby gifts for my pregnant friend last night. Spent WAY too much, lol and I plan on buying her more. Is it wrong that I second-guessed a couple of her registry choices? ;)


----------



## lisaf

Yeah Caz ... I Ov'd CD15, 18, 17, 16 Different each time.


----------



## babyloulou

Awww :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww how lovely Lisa! And no I dont think its wrong at all - 

See I wish we had things like that over here. Can I please have a cyber baby shower nearer the time???? Hahahah


----------



## caz & bob

this is the vitamins i have got its liquid iron zinc,minerals&vitamin b complex this is what its got in it haha thiamin (vitamin b1),riboflavin(vitamin b2),vitamin b6 ,vitamin b12(as cyanocobalamin),vitamin c ,folaci n(as folicacid),pantothenic acid,calcium glyceropohosphate,niacin(vitamin b3),iron,zinc,copper,manganese,lysine,lodine,honey,malt do you think this is an ok one x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Of course you can!! And can I just say that now we have our little safe haven here maybe you should put your ticker on now! None of us will be upset- I will love to watch it move up and up xx


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Remember they can give a false positive up to 3 days after finishing clomid- so they might not be overly reliable until CD9 Caz. Clomid can cause AF like cramps during the tablet taking- it did it to me last cycle xx
> 
> Ellen- I am fine today thanks! Well I was until someone upset my little Ellen! No seriously I'm fine- just watching my temps go up nicely this month! :thumbup:

Babyloulou- I am new to the thread but are you saying wait a few days to do OPK's? My last clomid pill was yesterday but I am trying to follow the Egg meets sperm plan...? What are your thoughts about that.

BTW, I just wanted to say Thank EVERYONE for these threads, I feel like I know all of you already and I just got here.


----------



## babyloulou

What's the vitamin called Caz? Is it a multivitamin?


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for you post on the clomid thread smiles! Much appreciated!

Awww thank you Lou! Im going to sign off for a wee while now as the whole debarcle has knackered me out, BUT I shall return and work on a ticker!

Blimey Caz - You sound like Holland & Barrat! Hahaha xxx


----------



## lisaf

I read the reviews on this bottle rack she registered for and it didn't sound that great. Then there were these super cute ones that had much better reviews... one looked like a patch of grass (all rubber 'blades' of grass) and had amazing reviews. So I got her that one, lol.. much cuter to put on the counter and sounded like it worked great too. She can return/exchange it, but darn it, it was so cute and I think she just registered for the one she did because it was the same brand as the bottles.


----------



## caz & bob

i wait i think i hope i ovulate earlier it will be better then i have been cd 14 ,14 ,15,16 il wait till im cd 10 i think haha x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

lisaf said:


> I read the reviews on this bottle rack she registered for and it didn't sound that great. Then there were these super cute ones that had much better reviews... one looked like a patch of grass (all rubber 'blades' of grass) and had amazing reviews. So I got her that one, lol.. much cuter to put on the counter and sounded like it worked great too. She can return/exchange it, but darn it, it was so cute and I think she just registered for the one she did because it was the same brand as the bottles.

I want to see what your on about Lisa! I dont think we have anything like that over here, Im intrigued hahaha

And I think it sounds perfect btw! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Thanks for you post on the clomid thread smiles! Much appreciated!
> 
> Awww thank you Lou! Im going to sign off for a wee while now as the whole debarcle has knackered me out, BUT I shall return and work on a ticker!
> 
> Blimey Caz - You sound like Holland & Barrat! Hahaha xxx

:haha: i no xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me said:


> Hi- yes you should wait a few days to do OPKs- I forgot myself last cycle and thought I had nearly got a positive on CD7 until someone reminded me. You should start them 3 days after the last pill. I think the Sperm meets egg plan is supposed to be very successful! Go for it! xx


----------



## lisaf

If you can afford it, caz, see a naturopath.. they can set up a plan for you with all the vitamins that you may need for your circumstances. Its a bit tough sometimes since what works well for one person may not work well for someone else.


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> What's the vitamin called Caz? Is it a multivitamin?

vitabiotics feroglodin b12its a liquid its got everthink in it i think haha x x x


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> If you can afford it, caz, see a naturopath.. they can set up a plan for you with all the vitamins that you may need for your circumstances. Its a bit tough sometimes since what works well for one person may not work well for someone else.

i no hun thats why im just trying it this month to see what happens x x x


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies!! thanks for starting this thread Lisa!! whoop whoop, problem solved!!
are we still posting on both or just this one?
xx
good to see you Rudeollie!! :) I added you to my contacts as well
hugs,


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Thanks for you post on the clomid thread smiles! Much appreciated!
> 
> Awww thank you Lou! Im going to sign off for a wee while now as the whole debarcle has knackered me out, BUT I shall return and work on a ticker!
> 
> Blimey Caz - You sound like Holland & Barrat! Hahaha xxx

You are very welcome after we all this is a "'support group" lol
ok off my soap box...

I will be out for a while I gotta get this house clean,:laundry: its raining in St. Louis so I have plenty of time, husbands working today so sweats, t-shirt, hair up, and I'm getting down and dirty cleaning so I can get some nice candles, some wine, and chocolate for dh when he gets home... gotta keep it going if we are in this for the long haul a lil of this :wine: and a lil of :sex: will hopefully =:yellow:


----------



## babyloulou

Well I'm just gonna post on this one I think- but if you want to post on both then there's no reason not to! 

That bottle rack sounds dead cute lisa! Xx


----------



## lisaf

I think you can decide which one to post on... I may be leaving the clomid club since I won't be on clomid next cycle, lol.. may not be welcome you know.

Of course girls who are looking at taking a break may see some value in knowing what its like to be off of it, but you know, don't want to upset anyone ;)

If you don't feel comfortable in the other thread then just stick here.


----------



## SBB

Can I join :D 

Hope everyone is ok I pop in to clomid club to stalk your charts still! 

I'm doing good, when I went for my scan my right ovary was huge! They are looking at it again a week on Monday, and if it doesn't go down I think they'll have to drain it at 12-14weeks...

Anyone have any experience of this? I think it got a little over excited by the clomid and swelled up! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Ok.. so now my spotting seems to be stopping, lol.. probably just the suppositories though. Only have 1 test left though so AF better come soon or else I'll be buying the expensive store brands.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi SBB- lovely to see you in here! Ouch- sorry to hear your ovary is playing up! Does it hurt? X

lisa- fingers massively crossed for you here!!! Xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey SBB - Sorry to hear that.. don't know anything about that. Silly ovary.
Welcome here though!


----------



## SBB

Hey lou lou! 

Not really to be honest but the lady said as everything grows
it may start to hurt, I think that's why they drain it, I'm not sure it's dangerous. She said it wouldn't hurt bub... 

How are you Hun? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> Hey SBB - Sorry to hear that.. don't know anything about that. Silly ovary.
> Welcome here though!

Thanks Hun! 

I saw your post with your test the other day - keeping everything crossed it will lead to a bfp! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm good thanks SBB! I'm going out tonight- drinking- feel a bit bad with it being the TWW but can't put life on hold completely!


----------



## SBB

No lou lou I agree, just take it easy :D 

Your chart is looking nice this cycle - you must be so glad to have ov'd! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I am- can't even tell you how glad! I didn't think it was going to happen for a while there!


----------



## caz & bob

i will just post on her sbb aw hope your ok hun x x x


----------



## lisaf

Heard this comedian a while back talking about how crack whores seem to get knocked up so easily that its amazing women TTC don't start smoking crack... hehe


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> Heard this comedian a while back talking about how crack whores seem to get knocked up so easily that its amazing women TTC don't start smoking crack... hehe

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> I think you can decide which one to post on... I may be leaving the clomid club since I won't be on clomid next cycle, lol.. may not be welcome you know.
> 
> Of course girls who are looking at taking a break may see some value in knowing what its like to be off of it, but you know, don't want to upset anyone ;)
> 
> If you don't feel comfortable in the other thread then just stick here.

ahh hon....not only would you be welcome on any thread but it would be good to hear what its like post Clomid and also your experience on it can help us. Who knows maybe you wont need any further treatment:winkwink: everything crossed for you for a BFP very soon.

I get updates on both threads so I will be notified either way :hugs:

good to see you SSB, how are you feeling??

well, its a beautiful day here, better finish my housework (lol) so I can get outside and do other stuff

p.s. I have way more cm this cycle on Clomid than last...maybe its the days I'm taking it...wierd

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

6 pages already girls


----------



## lisaf

Oh.. total brainstorm... I'm thinking it was the super long parenting post/joke that ellen put up that someone thought was rubbing her pregnancy in our faces! I can totally see how someone misunderstood that!


----------



## SBB

Ha ha I think smoking crack may be going a little far :rofl: 

Well lou lou I'm really pleased you've ov'd and hope you get a nice sticky bean burrowing in any day now :D 

Hi caz! Hope you're ok Hun, fingers crossed for you this cycle too! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey britt :wave: 

I'm good thanks hun, loads of symptoms including my latest - varicose veins!! :rofl: I just knew I'd get them lol! 

I had loads of cm on the clomid too actually... Just not ewcm! But at the beginning LOADS of thick white stuff! 

How are you doing Hun? 

I've been on here all day my battery is going to die soon!! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> Oh.. total brainstorm... I'm thinking it was the super long parenting post/joke that ellen put up that someone thought was rubbing her pregnancy in our faces! I can totally see how someone misunderstood that!

Whether they misunderstood a post of ellen's or not though it was not very nice what they did! Why not just send her a quick message about it themselves? Complainly anon to the admin was just cowardly in my opinion! And if it's who I think it is then they know what ellen's been through and should have known better!


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Oh.. total brainstorm... I'm thinking it was the super long parenting post/joke that ellen put up that someone thought was rubbing her pregnancy in our faces! I can totally see how someone misunderstood that!
> 
> Whether they misunderstood a post of ellen's or not though it was not very nice what they did! Why not just send her a quick message about it themselves? Complainly anon to the admin was just cowardly in my opinion! And if it's who I think it is then they know what ellen's been through and should have known better!Click to expand...

Oh I agree it was totally wrong, I just couldn't imagine what someone possibly found offensive. I remembered that post because I was going to email it to a few friends of mine a minute ago.
It was so long and could be seen as rubbing 'parenthood' into our faces and simply because she's pregnant right now it could come across badly. I didn't see anything wrong with that post but it makes more sense that someone was upset about that rather than all the other posts Ellen makes!

And yes, a direct pm to Ellen may have been best, but if you try to confront someone directly you can end up in an ugly fight and both get infractions or banned.... so reporting it may have been a safer approach in some ways. 
I don't agree with any of it.. I just don't want to be villianizing someone without understanding why they did it it... I've been in a sticky situation before and I was so hurt by how it turned out and was completely misunderstood and felt like everyone was against me.
PS... ooh, who do you think it was? ;) (pm me) hehe


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa it cant be that surely! I posted it under the First trimeseter threads! And even if I did it in the clomid one, its a funny! I wouldnt have a scooby on what been a parent feels like hahaha So it would certainly not be my advice posted hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

yes they should of pm d here in stead they had to do it the awful way to her x x x x


----------



## lisaf

Ellen, lol, thats true... but I can see how having such a long long post that keeps mentioning what its like to be a parent can be upsetting... even if its funny... I've had those moments where I doubt that I'll ever be a parent and something like that could be upsetting... sort of like showing you all the things you may never get to experience no matter how difficult.
If you weren't pregnant they would have had no grounds to complain, but since you are, it put it in a slightly different context.

At least I think you can say that nothing that was actually your own thoughts/advice was offensive.


----------



## babyloulou

What if the person who complained IS already a parent though?? I still can't see any grounds for complaint at all!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I get that Lisa but it was in the section for people who ARE pregnant so who would I have upset in there?????

Specifically why I didnt post it in the clomid group!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hey ladies,

So here you all are! Hope you don't mind me tagging along. Some places are a bit cliquey and I feel a tad excluded but I find most of you lovely lot to be most welcoming and always forthcoming with advice.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Emma honey! Good to see you over here! Its still the same stuff here I promise, just I wont be getting into trouble..........For doing nothing hahaha xxx


----------



## lisaf

Ummm.. Ellen? You DID post that long funny parent thing in the clomid club.... 
am I not understanding something?

If the person who complained is a parent, well that makes it even more silly, I guess I just don't want to assume anything..


----------



## caz & bob

hi emma welcome haha ellen do you still drink your grapefruit jucie and green tea hun do you think them vitamins are ok and have everthing in i need haha x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I didnt think I did?!?!?!?!

If I did then Im sorry for upsetting someone. But seriously, it was a funny! Its like a trillion funnys we've had before...........Its something to try break to mood when we all feel down and such! 

Besides its not that, the message I got wouldl have mentioned it and it didnt!

I didnt think Id posted it as I got no replies from it.......Ive had TONNES from the 1st tri group tho. Hmmmmmm Im confused now Lisa hahaha xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave: Hi Ladies!! I have followed into this thread..I hope you all don't mind. 

Smile4me- i'm just a few days behind you!

:wave: Hi SBB!!!!! :hugs:

Ok- so I saw earlier someone put on here that you can have af like pains while taking the clomid. I just went potty and had LOADS of creamy cm.:blush:
is that normal?


----------



## SBB

Hi emma! 

How are you finding the first round of clomid? Your pre ov temps are really high I wonder if that's the clomid? 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun its normal for some and some dont get any hun x x x x


----------



## lisaf

Rudeollie said:


> I didnt think I did?!?!?!?!
> 
> If I did then Im sorry for upsetting someone. But seriously, it was a funny! Its like a trillion funnys we've had before...........Its something to try break to mood when we all feel down and such!
> 
> Besides its not that, the message I got wouldl have mentioned it and it didnt!
> 
> I didnt think Id posted it as I got no replies from it.......Ive had TONNES from the 1st tri group tho. Hmmmmmm Im confused now Lisa hahaha xxx

One person replied, but yeah, I saw that funny in the clomid club since I mostly stay away from the first tri boards. Still think it was silly to get so upset about it but I could be wrong since the reprimand didn't reference that post specifically. It was just a thought and made me feel better since it would mean they weren't attacking your regular posts.
Oh well, no need to keep re-hashing this, right? 

You have a safe haven now!! :)


----------



## SBB

Hi delia :D 

Yep I had loads and loads of the stuff! Was worried I had an infection at first but the girls in clomid club had it too so it's normal!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lisa xxx

Woah good news on the CM Delilah! FX it keeps going for ov time, and you have some good sticky stuff to help the boys travel to their destination hehehe xxx

Im about to make my homemade pizzas......Yummy! Then its Britains Got Talent.......Simon Cowell for all you in the States hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

haha i love it me im watching rugby at the min im going to get in the bath and chill then have my 2 bottles of alcopop haha i had fish and veg for tea x x x x


----------



## SBB

Right I'm off too girls, gotta go out tonight so going to get ready... 

Have a lovely night everyone :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## mrphyemma

SBB said:


> Hi emma!
> 
> How are you finding the first round of clomid? Your pre ov temps are really high I wonder if that's the clomid?
> 
> X x x

I think it was the clomid made my temps high at the start of the cycle. it isn't usual for me, infact I am normally bordering on reptilian with body temperature :haha:
I was so excited to start taking the clomid as I thought I would be in with a good chance of a BFP but as the cycle is going on and my temps have been rubbish I'm starting to get disheartened and pessimistic I'm afraid. It would be fantastic even if I get a BFN to at least have good progesterone levels and know that I can ovulate :)


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy your self sbb x x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

:loopy: thank goodness! Thank you ladies! It was a bit alarming since i've NEVER had close to anything in that volume before when it comes to cm...


----------



## Rudeollie

Have a good night SBB!

And Lou in case your still on, have a lovely night out and enjoy your drinkies! I had a session out in my 2ww.......Best thing I ever did I swear! Hahahaha xxx

Thats a really good way to think Emma. Clomid can sometimes take a few cycles to get things going, but if you do manage to ov thats half the battle I always said! BUT I know how hard it is when it doesnt work too.......And been on here with Lou, Caz and the others really really helped me out of the gloom back in Feb xxx 

We are ALWAYS here for each other xxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Thanks Lisa xxx
> 
> Woah good news on the CM Delilah! FX it keeps going for ov time, and you have some good sticky stuff to help the boys travel to their destination hehehe xxx
> 
> Im about to make my homemade pizzas......Yummy! Then its Britains Got Talent.......Simon Cowell for all you in the States hahaha

So can someone please explain to me what differences you should see in the cm? plus how do i add a ticker? sorry guys too new, they should have a "how to guide" lol... I worked 10 years in I.T. and i am having troubles with this... he he:grr:

Delilah thats awesome we are close to each other... Do you ovulate on your own? I think I do... I mean I have ovulation pains but the strange thing is my progesterone went down on clomid.. so I am just in the initial stages of testing to see what is wrong.

Hey gals.. quick question since this is a new post can we just maybe do a quick recap of where we are in our phases?
example
Age: 35 lower sperm count morph. 29 on the low end currently taking wheat germ advised by OB dh is taking 4 tsp a day in am and pm:spermy: woo hoo!
kids: yes
DH:35
clomd - 1st round 50mg 
period came two days early
clomid - 2nd round 100mg 
currently cd10
FS: no
OB: yes
diagnosis: ??????
vitamins: currently taking evening primrose/robitussin/baby aspirin/prenatals

If anyone wants to PM message me any advice on how to enhance my profile that would be wondaful...lol!!!


----------



## caz & bob

going in the bath brb x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Delilahsown said:


> :loopy: thank goodness! Thank you ladies! It was a bit alarming since i've NEVER had close to anything in that volume before when it comes to cm...

Are you doing anything different?

Also on posts, 
HOw long have you been ttc? me... 15 months 2 months with help from OB


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Rudeollie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa xxx
> 
> Woah good news on the CM Delilah! FX it keeps going for ov time, and you have some good sticky stuff to help the boys travel to their destination hehehe xxx
> 
> Im about to make my homemade pizzas......Yummy! Then its Britains Got Talent.......Simon Cowell for all you in the States hahaha
> 
> So can someone please explain to me what differences you should see in the cm? plus how do i add a ticker? sorry guys too new, they should have a "how to guide" lol... I worked 10 years in I.T. and i am having troubles with this... he he:grr:
> 
> Delilah thats awesome we are close to each other... Do you ovulate on your own? I think I do... I mean I have ovulation pains but the strange thing is my progesterone went down on clomid.. so I am just in the initial stages of testing to see what is wrong.
> 
> Hey gals.. quick question since this is a new post can we just maybe do a quick recap of where we are in our phases?
> example
> Age: 35 lower sperm count morph. 29 on the low end currently taking wheat germ advised by OB dh is taking 4 tsp a day in am and pm:spermy: woo hoo!
> kids: yes
> DH:35
> clomd - 1st round 50mg
> period came two days early
> clomid - 2nd round 100mg
> currently cd10
> FS: no
> OB: yes
> diagnosis: ??????
> vitamins: currently taking evening primrose/robitussin/baby aspirin/prenatals
> 
> If anyone wants to PM message me any advice on how to enhance my profile that would be wondaful...lol!!!Click to expand...

if you want to put down hun you write it in your signature area x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Age: 29
DH:31
Clomid - 3 rounds, Jan - Ov Feb - No ov, April - Ov and BFP! THX GOD!
FS: Yes
OB: No
Diagnosis: Me PCOS & DH Low Morph
Vitamins: Pregnacare Vits before and after bfp.........Todl to stop at 12 weeks tho!
TTC Since - August 2008!!!!!
Children - One MC July last year. Sweet dreams angel xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Smile - Check out the Fertility Freinds online course on charting your temps and CM! Its super easy to understand!

Basically you are looking for EWCM - White sort of stuff that you can stretch between your finger and thumbs........Once you get that you on the road to ov very very soon!" x


----------



## xkissyx

good day ladies how are we?? might i just add what a great thread :flower: ... think the other clomid club was becoming a little 2 much xx

would just like to thank lou for sending me the link xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Kirsty :hugs: GREAT to have you on board too xxx

And yes, thanks Lou for spreading the word xxx :thumbup::thumbup:

How are you doing K??? xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Age: 29
> DH:31
> Clomid - 3 rounds, Jan - Ov Feb - No ov, April - Ov and BFP! THX GOD!
> FS: Yes
> OB: No
> Diagnosis: Me PCOS & DH Low Morph
> Vitamins: Pregnacare Vits before and after bfp.........Todl to stop at 12 weeks tho!
> TTC Since - August 2008!!!!!
> Children - One MC July last year. Sweet dreams angel xxx

Thanks a milliion!! so we are similar in the fact our husbands are low morph... 
Is 13 a low proges level? Mine was 15 the first month and 13 last month?


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Rudeollie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Delilah thats awesome we are close to each other... Do you ovulate on your own? I think I do... I mean I have ovulation pains but the strange thing is my progesterone went down on clomid.. so I am just in the initial stages of testing to see what is wrong.
> 
> Hey gals.. quick question since this is a new post can we just maybe do a quick recap of where we are in our phases?
> example
> Age: 35 lower sperm count morph. 29 on the low end currently taking wheat germ advised by OB dh is taking 4 tsp a day in am and pm:spermy: woo hoo!
> kids: yes
> DH:35
> clomd - 1st round 50mg
> period came two days early
> clomid - 2nd round 100mg
> currently cd10
> FS: no
> OB: yes
> diagnosis: ??????
> vitamins: currently taking evening primrose/robitussin/baby aspirin/prenatals
> 
> If anyone wants to PM message me any advice on how to enhance my profile that would be wondaful...lol!!!
> 
> I've never had a regular period in my life- only when I started on bcp in 2004. I've been TTC- actively for the last 2 years. DH and I have been together for almost 12- NTNP, but when we got married 5 years ago..we really started to think of a family.
> 
> I have pcos ( dx in 2007) and am a type 2 diabetic so we were sent to an RE- managed to get preggie on our own w/o meds but m/c at 8 weeks last summer. Since then, my cycles have gotten longer- as long as 52 days, so I don't think that i'm ovulating on my own. cycles are way too long. We back to my regular GYN and her midwife actually specializes in people with pcos ( which was a godsend) so- they suspected that my progesterone was too low_ possibly responsible for m/c. So, they put me on it to force a bleed so I could start clomid to see if it would stir things up a little. So, i'm on CD7 today, and i'll do a progest test on the 28th....if we manage to catch one this cycle- they may keep my on progest. throughout.
> 
> me-31 dh-29
> 1 angel baby, 1 furbaby
> 1st round clomid 50mg
> diagnosis- pcos
> TTC cocktail- clomid, progesterone, maca root, metformin, folic acid, prenatal vits, preseedClick to expand...


----------



## Rudeollie

Smile4me said:


> Rudeollie said:
> 
> 
> Age: 29
> DH:31
> Clomid - 3 rounds, Jan - Ov Feb - No ov, April - Ov and BFP! THX GOD!
> FS: Yes
> OB: No
> Diagnosis: Me PCOS & DH Low Morph
> Vitamins: Pregnacare Vits before and after bfp.........Todl to stop at 12 weeks tho!
> TTC Since - August 2008!!!!!
> Children - One MC July last year. Sweet dreams angel xxx
> 
> Thanks a milliion!! so we are similar in the fact our husbands are low morph...
> Is 13 a low proges level? Mine was 15 the first month and 13 last month?Click to expand...

Ahhh you see over here our levels are classed differently - Here over 40 is a for sure pass. The first month for me I wasnt allowed bloods done so dont know what it was. The 2nd month when I didnt ov I had bloods done and it was a evil 3.4!!!!!!! And then my BFP month my bloods were 85.

With the pcos and morph our FS didnt want to give me clomid, he said straight for ivf but I insisted! Im so glad I did!

We changed soo much in our lives for it. The morph was the one thing they said we couldnt improve but we did it! Yay!


----------



## caz & bob

back girls i bet your glad you choese the clomid hun x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudeollie said:
> 
> 
> Age: 29
> DH:31
> Clomid - 3 rounds, Jan - Ov Feb - No ov, April - Ov and BFP! THX GOD!
> FS: Yes
> OB: No
> Diagnosis: Me PCOS & DH Low Morph
> Vitamins: Pregnacare Vits before and after bfp.........Todl to stop at 12 weeks tho!
> TTC Since - August 2008!!!!!
> Children - One MC July last year. Sweet dreams angel xxx
> 
> Thanks a milliion!! so we are similar in the fact our husbands are low morph...
> Is 13 a low proges level? Mine was 15 the first month and 13 last month?Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh you see over here our levels are classed differently - Here over 40 is a for sure pass. The first month for me I wasnt allowed bloods done so dont know what it was. The 2nd month when I didnt ov I had bloods done and it was a evil 3.4!!!!!!! And then my BFP month my bloods were 85.
> 
> With the pcos and morph our FS didnt want to give me clomid, he said straight for ivf but I insisted! Im so glad I did!
> 
> We changed soo much in our lives for it. The morph was the one thing they said we couldnt improve but we did it! Yay!Click to expand...

Your progesterone was 85 the second month????
What did you change in your life because of it, like less alcohol? my dh works in the industry and gets invites to alot of tastings and he has to do tastings for his job but he doesn't drink heavily...


----------



## lisaf

UK looks for a 30 on medicated cycles
US looks for 15 on medicated cycles. 
I just divide the UK numbers in half to put them into context of US numbers, lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

We only cut down on booze.........Not that we drank a lot but became aware how much it affected stuff so cut down. DH stopped his hot baths.showers, laptops etc Cut DOWN in his exercise, as sometimes too much can cause problems. He ate a tonne of iron rich foods, I swear he was like popeye with all the spinach hahaha ANd he was on some male conception vitamins too. Oh and no caffiene....He was on decaf green tea with me, hahaha Gross but gave me some good cm!

3rd month it was 85, the 2nd was 3.4 hahaha So pathetic I wanted to top myself hahaha I was so close to giving up you know, but these girls said dont, and slowly I got my PMA back and BAM I did it!

Yeah Caz - If I was waiting on IVF it would have been the end of next year before I got seen unless I paid! x


----------



## Rudeollie

lisaf said:


> UK looks for a 30 on medicated cycles
> US looks for 15 on medicated cycles.
> I just divide the UK numbers in half to put them into context of US numbers, lol.

Great way to look at it Lisa! I never knew it was as simple as that hahaha :blush:

Hey we cant be prefect all the time can we :haha::haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> We only cut down on booze.........Not that we drank a lot but became aware how much it affected stuff so cut down. DH stopped his hot baths.showers, laptops etc Cut DOWN in his exercise, as sometimes too much can cause problems. He ate a tonne of iron rich foods, I swear he was like popeye with all the spinach hahaha ANd he was on some male conception vitamins too. Oh and no caffiene....He was on decaf green tea with me, hahaha Gross but gave me some good cm!
> 
> 3rd month it was 85, the 2nd was 3.4 hahaha So pathetic I wanted to top myself hahaha I was so close to giving up you know, but these girls said dont, and slowly I got my PMA back and BAM I did it!
> 
> Yeah Caz - If I was waiting on IVF it would have been the end of next year before I got seen unless I paid! x

GREAT! Good to know, I know my husband enjoys his glass of scotch but its time to put it down for a couple of months. :) 
I'm going to look at some conception vitamins at our local vitamin shop today.

No caffeine has been an issue for me but I am managing but these darn migraines with clomid are so bad and then add no caffeine on top of it is a struggle but i know it is soo worth it!
Decaf green tea huh... I think I will get some of that too, i tried it and its horrible but you know again, I can stomach it if we get a BFP!!!!

I am so happy for you that is awesome!!


----------



## lisaf

I'm not sure its 100% accurate, but its just a guesstimate so the numbers can be transferred to the right context.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you honey xxx The tea is gross but I used to let it cook right down and then neck it down in one hahaha Dont put too much water in so you can get it down in one hahaha

Are those 2 girlies in your pic yours??? Gorgeous girls and dresses btw xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I am liking you guesstimate!

Did you find anywhere online with the bottle holder btw??? Im wanting a looksie xxx

I love your piccy too.......Its sooo capturvating!


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Thank you honey xxx The tea is gross but I used to let it cook right down and then neck it down in one hahaha Dont put too much water in so you can get it down in one hahaha
> 
> Are those 2 girlies in your pic yours??? Gorgeous girls and dresses btw xxx

Yes dear, I have four daughters from a previous marriage,,, it was a horrible 12 years of my life with a very abusive husband. I also had twins during the course of the marriage but they were amniotic twins and their cords got tangled so I had to deliver them, bury them, and then my ex husband blamed me for the entire thing saying it was my fault etc. I have two angels in heaven :) I left him thank God and I have a 7,9,11, and 15 year old daughter. I am only 35 and I have met the most amazing man in mine and the girls lives, my dh and I have been ttc for a year... sorry I just wanted to give you a little history and I have an issue thinking its me that has the issue when it could simply be my husbands low morph. :) Either way we both want to be successful in this baby making experience.

Now with that said, my dh takes a hot shower every time before bding... I'm going to have to change that little ritual for sure.

ok so you make your green tea, I was thinking the easy route of the stuff thats already in the bottle..


----------



## DragonMummy

so no further contenders for the "saddest temp surge" then? I am disappointed....


----------



## caz & bob

well i have just been laffing at britans got talent its so funny x x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

not watched any of that this year, just always seem to forget its on!


----------



## DragonMummy

although I think Britain's got Deluded Morons would be a better title for the earlier shows...


----------



## DragonMummy

C'est moi....


Age: 30
DH:29
Clomid - Cycle #1 early MC Cycle #2 - 3dpo (according to my PATHETIC temp rise)
FS: Yes
OB: No
Diagnosis: Me PCOS & DH Low Morph
Vitamins: Nada, just FA
TTC Since - April 2009
Children - Harry, aged 3, conceived after NTNP for 3 years.


----------



## caz & bob

your right hun haha xx x x xx


----------



## lisaf

Rudeollie said:


> Well I am liking you guesstimate!
> 
> Did you find anywhere online with the bottle holder btw??? Im wanting a looksie xxx
> 
> I love your piccy too.......Its sooo capturvating!

Here is the grassy drying rack https://www.target.com/Boon-Grass-Countertop-Drying-Rack/dp/B0032G9E0G/ref=sc_qi_detaillink

I also got her this one:
https://www.target.com/Skip-Hop-Splash-Bottle-Drying/dp/B000I0YYYK/ref=sc_qi_detaillink

This is what she had picked :
https://www.target.com/Dr-Browns-870-Drying-Rack/dp/B000HKGDAE/ref=sc_qi_detaillink


----------



## lisaf

Age: 28
DH:34
Clomid - 4 cycles, ovulating each time, low progesterone, BFNs so far
FS: No - can't afford it here in the states yet
OB: GYN yes
Diagnosis: Wasn't ovulating, still have lots of testing to go
Vitamins: Women's multi-vitamin, B-complex, Fish Oil, chinese herbs (vitex next cycle)
TTC Since - Sept 2009
Children - None


----------



## mrphyemma

Age: 37
DH: 37
FS: Yes
Clomid: First cycle 50mg CD18
Diagnosis: Borderline progesterone levels and blocked left fallopian tube
TTC: 16 months
Vitamins: Elevit prenatal vitamins
Children: yes 3. Ages 15,12 and 6


----------



## mrphyemma

I love the grass bottle dryer Lisa. Not sure we have anything like that here in the UK although it is 6 years since I last bought baby goods :)


----------



## caz & bob

me 29
oh 36
clomid cycle 5 c1 m/c c2bfn c3bfn c4 chemical p
fs yes
diagnoses unexplained fetility i have one tube
ttc 5 years
vitamins b complex with liquid iron zinc and minarels
children 10 y old son ectopic 2003 6 week


----------



## babyloulou

Ollie I can't send u PMs anymre- it's saying you are not allowed to receive them- Email me at [email xx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies sorry i havn't been on 2 much ... i'm not 2 bad had an emotional past few days i just feel so on edge atm i think its the upcoming appoinment and me fearing the worst xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope you get better hun x x x x


----------



## xkissyx

Age: 23
DH: 32
FS: Yes
Clomid: 1st cycle 50mg = no O 2nd cycle 100mg = no O 3rd cycle 100mg = no O
Diagnosis: hormone imbalance, progesterone defiency
TTC: 15 months
Vitamins: multi-vit, folic acid and 1st cycle of soy
TTC my first OH's 3rd


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy babe- everything is going to start happening now once you have the appointment!! It'll all get better xx


----------



## Smile4me

xkissyx said:


> hi ladies sorry i havn't been on 2 much ... i'm not 2 bad had an emotional past few days i just feel so on edge atm i think its the upcoming appoinment and me fearing the worst xx

What appointment do you have Kissey?


----------



## caz & bob

you will be fine im show kissey x x x x x


----------



## NurseKel

HUGE hugs to all my Clomid girls! I figured I would join ya'll over here since I had my say on the old thread. I am on call for work so I can't read all the pages now but I promise I will catch up to see where and how everyone is. Hope each and every one of you are doing well.


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, how are you
Last dose of Clomid today- yeah!! DH made fun of me and called me a "Clomid Cookoo"...because I kind of lost it because the water hose was leaking...:rofl:

anyway, very interesting about the others with their DH having low morphology. Rudeollie and Smile4me and anyone else can I ask what your DH's morphology #'s were? My hubby's was 9.1 (apparently over 14 is normal...)

a little history on me

Age-32
DH-32
Clomid- 1st cycle 50mg (days 5-9) progesterone was 54!! (over 10 in Canada considered ovulation according to the FS nurse)
2nd cycle 50mg (days 3-7) I am on CD7 and just finished the last 
dose 
TTC- actively for 10 months, and ovulate on my own right after d/c'ng BCP
FS- yes (in the last month)
OB-no
Diagnosis- DH has low morhology (all other numbers on SA were great)
me- not sure? was on BCP for almost 15 years....FSH is high @10, all other tests are normal and good. 
Vitamins- prenatal, B50, green tea (with caffiene) but only b/c I like it! occassionally herbs here and there
Children- no
Plan- having an HSG on Monday and IUI later in the week

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

You won't get a reply from rudeollie- she's been kicked off!!!

My oh's morphology was 13% and his motility 26% on his last test xx


----------



## yomo

What have I missed why has she been kicked off? x


----------



## babyloulou

Go over to the clomid club and you'll see! Dragonmummy complained about her to admin. Rudeollie argued her case and it got her kicked off!!


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Go over to the clomid club and you'll see! Dragonmummy complained about her to admin. Rudeollie argued her case and it got her kicked off!!

What totally kicked off??? I can't believe it!! She didn't rub it in anyones face she didn't even put a ticker on. Bless her x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl how is eveyone today not long now to ovulat x x x x x


----------



## xkissyx

thanks lou guess i'm just rather impatient n want things to happen now!! hehe 

yomo i have an appointment comin up with a fertility specialist at the local hospital as i have already seen a gyno twice n think he's done all he can so off to FS for further tests and more treatment ..

how are we today? not sure why they kicked ollie off it seems rather unfair ... sum1 complained about the jenny renny thread and that got locked and taken off also xx


----------



## xkissyx

well i've just caught up on the clomid club and i am shocked!! i'll not be going in there anymore guess i'll just stick with you ladies :flower: xx


----------



## yomo

xkissyx said:


> thanks lou guess i'm just rather impatient n want things to happen now!! hehe
> 
> yomo i have an appointment comin up with a fertility specialist at the local hospital as i have already seen a gyno twice n think he's done all he can so off to FS for further tests and more treatment ..
> 
> how are we today? not sure why they kicked ollie off it seems rather unfair ... sum1 complained about the jenny renny thread and that got locked and taken off also xx

Good luck for your appointment babes, you shall be fine, you will feel much better after something is done. :hugs:

I am fine thanks how are you?


----------



## caz & bob

well look at this girl think i will be ovulating in the next day or 2 i have af like pains i had them yesterday and still got them 2day x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0069.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SBB

Yay caz :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## xkissyx

yomo said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> thanks lou guess i'm just rather impatient n want things to happen now!! hehe
> 
> yomo i have an appointment comin up with a fertility specialist at the local hospital as i have already seen a gyno twice n think he's done all he can so off to FS for further tests and more treatment ..
> 
> how are we today? not sure why they kicked ollie off it seems rather unfair ... sum1 complained about the jenny renny thread and that got locked and taken off also xx
> 
> Good luck for your appointment babes, you shall be fine, you will feel much better after something is done. :hugs:
> 
> I am fine thanks how are you?Click to expand...

thanks hunni i'm sure i will just fed up of the waiting sayin that i should be used to it by now ... 

are you/have you been on clomid? xx


----------



## babyloulou

You'll be fine kissy- at least you will get more intervention now- instead of just being sent off on your own xx


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun x x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals! Hope everyone is getting on well this morning..

So i've just read and caught up both here and in the clomid club.

HELLO? :grr: that whole thing was......

Anyway...Caz :dance: yay for you! 

CD8 for me today- one more day on clomid and the :sex: marathon begins....

Hope everyone has a wonderful sunday!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it was crazy Delilah!! The worst thing is Ellen (Rudeollie) has been banned from the site! Grrrrr!! 

Good luck for your BDing marathon!!


----------



## caz & bob

i am cd8 to hun haha xx x xx


----------



## Delilahsown

caz & bob said:


> i am cd8 to hun haha xx x xx

Thats cool! LoL...I didn't realize we were on the same day :friends:
Are your cycles normally 28 days? Mine are anywhere from 32-52 so its kinda annoying not to have a "guesstimate" time for O. I'll have to go get a progest bloods drawn on the 28th to see if I o'd.


----------



## babyloulou

Are you on clomid? Or are you doing it naturally?


----------



## Delilahsown

this is my first clomid cycle so im taking in days 5-9. 

Actually- I tried 1 round of clomid years ago. My doc at the time just gave it to me- no instructions at all, so I had no idea i was supposed to get bloods on cd21. It was kinda like- "take these and see if it works..." 
and then when it didn't that cycle- i got written straight off to an RE- which isn't covered by insurance here and it got very expensive to continue with them. when we managed to get preggie on our own while seeing an RE- we just decided to back off that route for a while because we really couldn't afford it.


----------



## caz & bob

every 28 29 days hun x x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Well I'm not getting my hopes up but if I get a good temp again tomorrow I think FF may give me my crosshairs :) Fingers crossed x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo fingers crossed for you Emma xx


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

babyloulou said:


> Go over to the clomid club and you'll see! Dragonmummy complained about her to admin. Rudeollie argued her case and it got her kicked off!!

Oh please, I have explained this. I did not complain about HER, i just asked if people could be reminded about talking about their preg symptoms too much in LTTTC as it can be hurtful when you have just had a MC. And as you may recall, I was not the only person who had brought it up, others had reported concerns to admin, I was just the only one who admitted it. She was simply asked to tone down the preg symtoms talk in LTTTC and she threw her toys out of the pram and kicked off. But think what you like.


----------



## babyloulou

She didn't throw her toys out if the pram at all!! Throwing her toys out the pram would have been to rant at you about what she thought about you! And she talked about symptoms because we all asked her the questions. I really would rather not discuss this with you anymore. Please do not ruin our new thread- this thread was set up so the pregnant ladies can talk to us clomid goers- as you find things like that difficult to hear I am just warning you as we don't want complaints about symptoms being talked about in here.


----------



## babyloulou

Anyway- back to the point! I am really confused- I am 6dpo today and have lovely high temps- however I have had cracking ov pains again today so just did an opk out of curiousity and it was positive!! What the hell's going on!!!! Ahhh!


----------



## caz & bob

you might be p hun i hope your are xxxxx


----------



## Tiff

Just like the other thread ladies, the bickering needs to stop. If you have personal issues please take it to PM/IM. Also, there is an "ignore" feature that you can use if you don't want to see someone's posts.

Last warning. I don't want to see anymore posts between the two of you arguing/bickering.


----------



## keepsmiling

i have a slight prob too, im 5/6dpo,,, and i had some spotting today, only for about an hbour or so and it was only wen i wiped!
wot is this, it cnt be af this early surely xx


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - Could be implantation!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## Wobbles

babyloulou said:


> Go over to the clomid club and you'll see! Dragonmummy complained about her to admin. Rudeollie argued her case and it got her kicked off!!

I need to put this straight. I had not realised you took another issue to here that tbh shouldn't have been a public debate for anyone but she did NOT get 'kicked off' because dragonsmummy raised a concern (let alone I have told you all more than 1 person raised it) but for being rude, inconsiderate and insensitive when I privately messaged her then continued to flame on the forum intentionally trying to cause bad feeling.

I am not arguing about it at all but it does need to be corrected.


----------



## babyloulou

Ok sorry flic and wobbles- I will not mention it again.


----------



## babyloulou

I have just made OH bd just incase! But I really can't understand why I woul get a positive opk now at6dpo! I'm sure I've already ovulated cos my temps have been so high!!


----------



## keepsmiling

iv never spoted b4 mid cycle, like a day of 2 bd af i have but not over a week b4, im only 5/6dpo so surely thats to early 4 implatation??
x


----------



## lisaf

Implantation can happen as early as 5dpo or as late as 12 though most of the time its 6-10 dpo.

My friend spotted at 7dpo when she was pregnant.


----------



## Wobbles

babyloulou said:


> Ok sorry flic and wobbles- I will not mention it again.

S'ok I just need to confirm that it wasn't the reason for her being temporarily banned it may have come from that situation but certainly not the reason. My concern is people thinking that was the reason associating with she can't reply/give advice in that section which isn't true either.

x


----------



## keepsmiling

oh relly, iv been having af pains 4 a few days so maybe i am coming on?
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Has anyone else ever had a positive opk when their temps are high and ov was confirmed??


----------



## caz & bob

ks hope its not af hun x x x x


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Has anyone else ever had a positive opk when their temps are high and ov was confirmed??

Hey hon, have you taken an HPT? :shrug: you never know....fx'd hon

I posted in the other thread as well, just reading through the updates now.
We are having a fantastic weekend and the weather is gorgeous.....HSG is tomorrow girls, wish me luck:wacko:

xx


----------



## keepsmiling

im never ever early, and im only 5-6 dpo so i very much doubt it, i wud def feel it if it was lol
im just concernd there is somthing roung cos iv been having mild cramps for the ast few days xx


----------



## lisaf

EEk.. let us know how the HSG goes.. if it hurts etc. I'll be getting one of those soon myself depending on how things go.


----------



## caz & bob

lots of luck hunnie you will be fine x x x x


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> EEk.. let us know how the HSG goes.. if it hurts etc. I'll be getting one of those soon myself depending on how things go.

Thanks girls...appreciate it
Lisa, let us know how you get on with the bloods tomorrow...good luck to you...if its not this cycle for some reason it will be coming up very soon...I feel it

well DH is looking at me to start helping with the deck...lol, guess I should go

talk soon

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> Lisa, let us know how you get on with the bloods tomorrow...good luck to you...if its not this cycle for some reason it will be coming up very soon...I feel it

Lol, if I was pregnant every time one of my friends had a good feeling about.... well... I'd be breaking some records. :haha:
Thanks for the good thoughts though! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

No I haven't done an hpt- I'm only 6dpo- surely an opk wouldn't show positive for pregnancy yet!?


----------



## caz & bob

i would do one tomorrow morning loulou and just see you never no x x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

the bleeding is stoped now, its just very light pink? tmi, i read implatation is dark brown ?xx


----------



## lisaf

nope, it can be pink or dark/rusty brown


----------



## keepsmiling

hope it is that, gotta wait another week or so to find out!! lol
gotta b a gd sign tho if it is
wot happened lisa, did u get ur pos hun x


----------



## lisaf

nope, still waiting.. BFN this morning
AF is officially late, temp shot up (but both of these may be caused by the progesterone suppositories).


----------



## keepsmiling

well ur only 14dpo so stil early days to get a bfp xx


----------



## lisaf

eh, its like an 80% chance of getting a BFP by 14dpo... and its been 3 days since that weird test that seemed to have a line so you think I'd have tested positive.

Been spotting too.


----------



## keepsmiling

lots of ppl dnt get positivs til 16-18 days, i no my friend was 18dpo wen she 1st got a pos and that was sooooo faint u cud berly c it
xxx


----------



## lisaf

maybe, I haven't ruled anything out.. just can't get to excited or disappointed either way.


----------



## keepsmiling

just take vry day as it comes,, cud u maybe have od later thn u thought?
xx


----------



## lisaf

take a look at my chart... doesn't seem likely

Previous 3 cycles I started spotting at 10-11dpo (AF coming 13dpo) and didn't start spotting this time until 12dpo... so maybe AF is coming today or tomorrow and I just managed to lengthen my LP a little.


----------



## mrphyemma

There's some weird things going on with some of us ladies this cycle don't you think? :)
Lisa still in a quandary, babyloulou with a +opk at 6dpo, Kelly spotting and my hideous chart. Let's hope good things come form the abnormal eh? ;)

Babyloulou don't want to get your hopes up but I would deffo be poas some time soon ;) x


----------



## keepsmiling

i no, must be a full moon, im qute tempted to be peein on opk just incase cos of the spotting lol
i dunno xx


----------



## babyloulou

Let's hope it means good luck for all of us!!


----------



## keepsmiling

yeh def, its gotta be time for some good news soon xx


----------



## babyloulou

Girls- I just got a BFP!!! Is 6do too early? I'm in shock!!


----------



## keepsmiling

omg!!!!! congrats,, i just dun an opk and got a close to pos?? so im confused now!!
post a pik huni. of opk and hpt,,,, congrats :bfp:


----------



## lisaf

Holy COW!!! I've heard of BFPs at 7dpo, so 6 could still be possible? WOW!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

put sum piks up huninxx


----------



## lisaf

Maybe you O'd earlier than you thought? Like CD16?


----------



## Delilahsown

:dance::wohoo::dance::wohoo::dance::wohoo:


babyloulou said:


> Girls- I just got a BFP!!! Is 6do too early? I'm in shock!!

sooooooooooo freakin' super stoked for you babylou!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I suppose that is possible Lisa- I didn't really do my temps well this month! Here are the tests (green is opk, blue is hpt) Can you see it?
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/MAy2010-iphone054.jpg


----------



## lisaf

I totally see it... now.. you didn't let those tests touch each other, right? you know that can make a line appear on an HPT, right?


----------



## Delilahsown

hahah..do another one in an hour. then do like- 5 tomorrow...and so on, and so on, and so on ....


----------



## babyloulou

AHHH! No I'm pretty sure I didn't! OH no- I'm thinking I've done that now!


----------



## yomo

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

I am sat here crying I am so please for you!!! What a sucess story after 5 years!!! I have hope, CONGRATS XXX


----------



## keepsmiling

how many mls wer the prego tests?
ur goin to makke us all poas earlier lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

do another 2 make sure huni xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i c it, i c it, i just did a hpt and neg lol,,,,, just incase haha xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, sorry to freak you out babylou! Just wanted to mention it since they were lying side-by-side.
Now I'm tempted to do an OPK to see if its dark at all... LOL Since the pregnancy tests aren't telling me anything


----------



## keepsmiling

i just did a opk and it def had a gd 2nd line on it, im 5-6dpo but def no line on the hpt gutted lol xx


----------



## lisaf

awww, opks are not always an indication... hoping you'll get your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## keepsmiling

im only 5-6dpo ill try again on the 25th no earlier lol xx


----------



## yomo

xkissyx said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> thanks lou guess i'm just rather impatient n want things to happen now!! hehe
> 
> yomo i have an appointment comin up with a fertility specialist at the local hospital as i have already seen a gyno twice n think he's done all he can so off to FS for further tests and more treatment ..
> 
> how are we today? not sure why they kicked ollie off it seems rather unfair ... sum1 complained about the jenny renny thread and that got locked and taken off also xx
> 
> Good luck for your appointment babes, you shall be fine, you will feel much better after something is done. :hugs:
> 
> I am fine thanks how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hunni i'm sure i will just fed up of the waiting sayin that i should be used to it by now ...
> l
> are you/have you been on clomid? xxClick to expand...

Honest you shall feel at peace once they start running test, I did I wish I had not left it 3 and a half years to seek help. This is my first cycle of Clomid, I feel so relaxed this month. I know that one day shall be my day and so should you PMA!


----------



## mrphyemma

Do another one babyloulou. My heart is in my mouth for you x


----------



## keepsmiling

omg! i just got my ic out the bin n theres a 2nd line??? vvvv faint but i can c it
wil test again in morni


----------



## lisaf

I've never had a line show up on an IC an hour or even a day later.. I always check, lol
FX'd!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh wow Kelly. Good Luck for tomorrow x


----------



## keepsmiling

its vvv faint n looks pinky but its a real thin line??? prob nuffin but hey no harm testing x


----------



## mrphyemma

Would it show on a photo Kelly?


----------



## DragonMummy

Lou that's what my IC's looked like at 6dpo as well. I got a proper bfp at 14dpo but they started off looking like that.

KS - I have had IC's do that to me before with evap lines, get a superdrug tests as they are sensitive but don't get evaps. FX'd for both


----------



## babyloulou

Done another girls and there is still a line- a lot fainter than the last but then urine would be a lot more diluted. Still a pink line though!


----------



## lisaf

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY!!!!


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Done another girls and there is still a line- a lot fainter than the last but then urine would be a lot more diluted. Still a pink line though!

You must be on cloud nine!!!:happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Haha- I should be- but I just don't believe it to be honest! I feel sick and petrified!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg you've done it, I have no doubt. fx'd and lots of sticky dust to you. x


----------



## DragonMummy

babyloulou said:


> Haha- I should be- but I just don't believe it to be honest! I feel sick and petrified!

is the sick thing not a good sign? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

*error*


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Haha- I should be- but I just don't believe it to be honest! I feel sick and petrified!

2 can't be wrong!!! But I understand the fear after getting so many BFN it's a HUGE shock to you. X


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Girls- I just got a BFP!!! Is 6do too early? I'm in shock!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I have the chills sitting here reading this...:yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Smile4me

Ladies, I am only at cd11 but I am having af like cramps just like I always do two weeks before the witch arrives, does that mean I am ovulating even on cd11?


----------



## Smile4me

yomo said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Haha- I should be- but I just don't believe it to be honest! I feel sick and petrified!
> 
> 2 can't be wrong!!! But I understand the fear after getting so many BFN it's a HUGE shock to you. XClick to expand...

Yomo.... i noticed you have had an hsg, Do they hurt? My doctor mentioned it to me when I went in last week and said that might be something that needs to be done but its painful?


----------



## babyloulou

The HSG is not too bad Smile- it just feels like bad period pain. Take a couple of ibuprofen before you go xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Babylou!!
What is the purpose of doing the HSG - I assume to make sure the falopian tubes are good?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's to check your tubes are clear- it can also clear any minor blockages to help your fertility xx


----------



## SBB

Oh my god lou lou this is soooooo exciting!!!! I'm so happy for you that line is clearly visible!! 

I think maybe you are more than 6 dpo like lisa said perhaps you ov'd cd16... 

Wow it's just so amazing!! I think you could get a +ve on a digi in the morning!! 
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## DragonMummy

Smile - HSG is fine, is just like a smear test but they flush dye up you. You get AF cramps but it's over in 5 minutes. As the other girls said, some painkillers before you go in and it's a breeze. Plus you get martyr rights over your OH when he moan about having to do the SA!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks SBB- I'm going to stock up on good tests tomorrow! X


----------



## yomo

Smile4me said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Haha- I should be- but I just don't believe it to be honest! I feel sick and petrified!
> 
> 2 can't be wrong!!! But I understand the fear after getting so many BFN it's a HUGE shock to you. XClick to expand...
> 
> Yomo.... i noticed you have had an hsg, Do they hurt? My doctor mentioned it to me when I went in last week and said that might be something that needs to be done but its painful?Click to expand...

No its nothing to worry about, I took some painkillers before hand and I was fine infact I didn't feel anything. Was really funny seeing your insides on a monitor at the side of you lol xx


----------



## mrphyemma

:yipee: Congratulations babyloulou. That is fantastic news!

CD16 does look feasible for O day on your chart actually :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

ho my god what have i missed aw i am glad hun you have your :bfp: yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy loulou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you everyone, that helps clear my head and one less stress worry.
I bought a bunch of OPK's and they say don't drink for four hours before, do you all do this everyday, that seems to be really difficult, any suggestions?


----------



## caz & bob

night girls x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Thanks SBB- I'm going to stock up on good tests tomorrow! X

CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!
What is your husband doing for the low motility?


----------



## lisaf

I hold my pee for hours without even trying so its easy for me.


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Thanks SBB- I'm going to stock up on good tests tomorrow! X
> 
> CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!
> What is your husband doing for the low motility?Click to expand...

His first test came back as 13% motility and 7% morphology. He then cut out baths, cut down on alcohol completely, took wellman vits, took Apimist (a mixture of bee pollen, propolis, royal jelly and honey). He got really fit and ate loads of spinach and brazil nuts. He also stopped using his laptop on his knee. His second test showed 26% motility and 13% morphology!! So a nice improvement. He's got a third test on weds xx


----------



## Smile4me

HMM.. I'm going to have to get my husbands number, he has only had one and the morphility(sp) was 29%. I think we should have him retested personally. He's been on wheat germ and now yesterday we went out and bought maca. I will try those vitamins for my dh.. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Girls- I just got a BFP!!! Is 6do too early? I'm in shock!!

are you flippin kidding me???!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:
Oh my gosh, so wonderful!!
just logged on for a break from working on the deck- I cant believe it that so awesome hon!! you probably O'd a bit earlier and yes its possible!! remember my FS said NOT to rely on temping at all!! and actually encouraged me not to do it...
going to continue reading, but a heart felt congrats, what lovely news
:hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

omg!!! lou major congrats hunni :dance: :dance: :dance: i's sooo chuffed for ya as i know you've been wanting your BFP for sooo long xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks love! Just trying not to get too excited yet!!


----------



## xkissyx

it is early days but still :dance: hehe how ya feeling? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Shocked! And also like I must be being stupid! I am convinced it will be blank in the morning and this will seem like a weird dream! I've had three lines now tonight on three tests (weaker each time cos I'm doing one on each wee) but a 4th one was blank! There is no way I'll sleep tonight!!


----------



## lisaf

Ugh, lol you have to give that wee a chance to get concentrated!


----------



## SBB

Loulou I saw in clomid club you tested again :happydance: 

There's an interesting website about the best time to do hpts and most people actually got better results in the afternoon - I'll try and find it 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks SBB- there was still a definite pink line- it was just lighter than yesterdays xx


----------



## megs79

Hi Lou, just popped in to see how you were doing and....... oh my god!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Have got my fingers crossed - the test looks GOOD (darker than mine was). Maybe do a digi in a few days? Seeing the word made me feel so much better.

You so deserve it, have been waiting for this news :flower:


----------



## sonyabazonya

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG, that is sooooooooooooooooo AMAZING. Im so happy for you loulou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thankyou girls! I am still petrified! I can barely concentrate at work- good job I don't have any lessons until this afternoon! I honestly do not believe it is happening! :shrug:

OH doesn't believe it at all! Keeps saying "lets not take it too seriously yet" :haha: and things like "it can't be positive! How??? I have crap sperm", etc, etc... :haha:


----------



## megs79

Mine was like that too - he refused to believe for ages! Such fantastic news, feel all happy now!


----------



## xkissyx

awww how exciting ... maybe it's twins hense the reason for getting a possitive so early xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- don't- you'll send my OH over the edge! :haha:

To be honest I am inclined to believe the others who say that it looks like I could have ovulated on CD16 or Cd17 and not CD21 which would have made me 11dpo yesterday! It also makes more sense that my Cd21 test came back as 28- I thought that was really high to say I thought I had ovulated that day- but if I has ovulated 4 or 5 days before I thought then that level makes more sense!

I've just done another and it was darker than this mornings! I am going out at lunch to stock up on loads of different ones- digis and the lot!! :happydance:


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo loulou definately sounds like you ovulated earlier than you thought hun! good sign that your test is getting darker hun, this is all exciting!


----------



## keepsmiling

i retested and bfn!
i think it was an evap but hey im only 6dpo today lol xx


----------



## SBB

Everyone is POAS aholics!! 

Loulou no-one has even questioned why you were peeing on a stick at 6dpo in the first place?! :rofl: 

Obviously _very_ glad that you did! Can't wait for the digi - hold your wee and do it later! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I know SBB- it's a bit crazy but I do have a defence honest!!! I started getting ov pains that day and so did an opk (cos I never actually got a positive this month)- I thought maybe I hadn't ov'ed after all! The opk was positive- I posted on here confused about it and somebody suggested I needed to do a hpt! I was so shocked when I saw a line!!!


----------



## caz & bob

loulou iam so glad for you hunnie well i done another opk what do you lot think i hink i am getin ready for it any time now my temps have drop to the top one was yesterday the bottom today x x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0072.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sonyabazonya

I knew this would happen, one day i come back to BNB and now im obsessing and suddenly feeling things lol... just goes to show that its all in my head. But now i want to test! grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## xkissyx

not far off caz hun ...

lou ur right it does make more sense that way can't wait to see the digi xx


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha- I know SBB- it's a bit crazy but I do have a defence honest!!! I started getting ov pains that day and so did an opk (cos I never actually got a positive this month)- I thought maybe I hadn't ov'ed after all! The opk was positive- I posted on here confused about it and somebody suggested I needed to do a hpt! I was so shocked when I saw a line!!!

So you actually did an OPK test and a pregnancy test the same day and they were both positive?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes- opks show positive when you are pregnant as well as when you are ovulating.

Well girls I have just done a superdrug early one and a clear blue with conception indicator- both positive- and I got the "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on the clearblue!!!! Hadn't even held my wee!! Guess I'd better start believing it!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Believe believe believe!


----------



## caz & bob

aw :yipee: hun i think it might be twins hun because that look strong for 6 dpo x x x xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

have you put up a piccy yet lou lou?


----------



## SBB

Lou lou I accept your reasoning!! :haha: 

So glad you got your digi as well, it's amazing you must be so happy!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wonderful!!!! I'm so happy for you YAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!

so ladies I should start doing my OPK's today? cd12 clomid 100 mg days 5-9


----------



## SBB

Yep I'd start today :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

smile ye get testing hun x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

ok thanks, I didn't get a positive OPK last month but I believe I was not doing them properly as I hadn't waited the four hours so hopefully this month will be different, Do most of you do them in the evening?


----------



## keepsmiling

i do mine between5-7 and get lovely lines wen im oving, i dnt get very good lines earlier so i always do mine late xx


----------



## Britt11

Hello everyone,

so just back from my HSG this morning and I had zero pain with it :thumbup: seriously I heard all these horrible stories of severe cramping- i think that cramping is only felt if your uterus goes into spasm. Anyway, it was quick and went great and both tubes are completely open!!!! :happydance: The FS said you are good to go with your IUI later this week hunny!! :thumbup:

Babylou- so happy for you and the Digi, you must have loved seeing those words "pregnant" :happydance::happydance:

Caz- oh my gosh, nice OPK, do you think you will get a +ve tomorrow?

Smile4me- yes you are good to go with testing. Last month I did Clomid CD5-9 and got a +ve on CD13. Good luck :thumbup:

Emma, how are you doing today? TTC, are you around hon?

:hugs:


----------



## megs79

babyloulou said:


> Yes- opks show positive when you are pregnant as well as when you are ovulating.
> 
> Well girls I have just done a superdrug early one and a clear blue with conception indicator- both positive- and I got the "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on the clearblue!!!! Hadn't even held my wee!! Guess I'd better start believing it!!


YOU DID IT!!!! :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## caz & bob

dont no britt hun might do smile i do mine 2 wee of the day about 10 or 11 oclock hun x x x x


----------



## lisaf

YAY babylou!! Love to come on and see all those updates! Digi's don't lie!!

I'm waiting for my doctor to call me back. I have not gotten a positive test since that funny one on Thursday. Right now I think the progesterone suppositories are all thats holding back AF (also what is causing my temp to rise). I just want the official go-ahead to stop taking them. Been spotting every day too.
I even took an OPK this morning and it looked as blank as my HPT so I don't think there is any amount of HCG in my system (if there ever was) so there is no harm in stopping the suppositories. Doc may want me to go in for a blood test but I don't even want to bother. Its just going to drag this out further since I won't get results until tomorrow. It won't tell me if that funny test was real or not. The only point would be if I actually was and I just don't see how I could be.


----------



## caz & bob

well lisa your temps look good girl lets see what your blood work says hun x x x x


----------



## lisaf

The progesterone can cause the high temps though... :(


----------



## caz & bob

ho right just see what the blood says lv x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> so just back from my HSG this morning and I had zero pain with it :thumbup: seriously I heard all these horrible stories of severe cramping- i think that cramping is only felt if your uterus goes into spasm. Anyway, it was quick and went great and both tubes are completely open!!!! :happydance: The FS said you are good to go with your IUI later this week hunny!! :thumbup:
> 
> Babylou- so happy for you and the Digi, you must have loved seeing those words "pregnant" :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Caz- oh my gosh, nice OPK, do you think you will get a +ve tomorrow?
> 
> Smile4me- yes you are good to go with testing. Last month I did Clomid CD5-9 and got a +ve on CD13. Good luck :thumbup:
> 
> Emma, how are you doing today? TTC, are you around hon?
> 
> :hugs:

Thats great BRITT :happydance:- So happy to hear that all went well for you, if you are like me, I bet you expected the worst and got the best :)!! YAY

Why did the doc have you do the HSG just curious? Why IUI, did clomid fail? 
You must be so Happy! Oh all the good news is giving me hope that maybe we are normal after all ;-) maybe we just have to work at things a bit harder than other people. ha! 

:happydance:

Day number 4 without caffeine:coffee: UGH my poor dh, he's checking in on me all the time to make sure I can deal with all of the side effects and the migraines, but this time around they are less so far.... YAY For clomid!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Lisa!! I hope the tests are wrong :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks babylou... I just don't see how they could be wrong at this point. Even a totally blank OPK you know?
Waiting to hear from the doctor - I honestly don't think there is a point to the blood test. I just want permission from him to stop the suppositories.


----------



## Smile4me

lisaf said:


> Thanks babylou... I just don't see how they could be wrong at this point. Even a totally blank OPK you know?
> Waiting to hear from the doctor - I honestly don't think there is a point to the blood test. I just want permission from him to stop the suppositories.

Lisaf- I'm sorry you are losing hope for this month but Keep your chin up sweetie, just remember that little one is in there and he/she will find you soon! :) 

Look at all the successes lately I mean babylou - FIVE years and she did it! We can do it we just need to remain positive .. I know it's easier said than done but you can, you've made it this far sweetie!

I'm holding on to my reading for Gods sake, I am pathetic.. he he She predicted:
- Now in regards to your pregnancy to come, they are showing me a BOY and they link him to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. Have you had your husband tested at all for his sperm count? i just get the impression that they are a bit "slower" than the average. There are some natural herbs you can take, called astragalis, horny goat weed and false unicorn. These are things you can take to help improve that. They also gave the impression that you should look up "sperm meets egg plan" and that this plan would be beneficial. I have a feeling that you fertility wise are fine, and should not have any problems with conception and having your son together.

Well I found out in May that I was not successful in April so maybe???? :dust: ALL AROUND!!!


----------



## lisaf

Well I went ahead and did the blood test.. I'll update you all when I get the results this afternoon. I'm expecting it to be under 2... I'll be thrilled if its higher but I can't get my hopes up, you know?
I had to miss an hour and 40 minutes of work to get the blood drawn.. UGH.


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks for the update, I have my very first ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow at 4:30pm, I'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you both xxxxx :) xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies- ok I found you all!!! WOOHOO....here is am....now I can freely speak to ollie and sbb..woohoo...Ok now....i have to ask....did dragon make another forum for clomid club twwers or is this it??????


----------



## ttcbaby117

quick question - The past 2 cycles I have been taking my pills at night....well do you think I shouldl take it earlier? Do you think it will make a difference?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi. I'm new. I'm 27 years old and trying for baby #3. I have a 3.5 yr old and an 18 mo old. My second took 18 months to conceive (and that was torture)! I'm on doctor-prescribed Clomid CD3-7, 50 mg. No monitoring, unless I don't get prego this month, then we will go in to be monitored. I'm really hoping for twins, but am not sure that I will be that lucky! I'm currently on CD10... 4 more days and HOPEFULLY I will be ovulating. I'm not charting temp or anything, just being intimate almost daily (every other day at least). My husband is cheering me on, but I need some friends that KNOW what the wait is like...my husband DOESN'T understand the toll waiting can have on you! Well, ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you all...
-onelildream


----------



## caz & bob

ttc i took my 3 cycles in a morning 4 th at night at half 10 and this i took at night againe 8 .30 xx x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hunnie hope you get your :bfp: 1st month most people do x x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome onelildream- good luck xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome onelildream....is this your first month on clomid? I am not being monitored either and this is my 3rd month...my dr told me to come back if I wasnt prego at the end of the 3 months, i guess he is fairly certain I will Ov as I usually do on my own. Do you have Oving problems?


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> so just back from my HSG this morning and I had zero pain with it :thumbup: seriously I heard all these horrible stories of severe cramping- i think that cramping is only felt if your uterus goes into spasm. Anyway, it was quick and went great and both tubes are completely open!!!! :happydance: The FS said you are good to go with your IUI later this week hunny!! :thumbup:
> 
> Babylou- so happy for you and the Digi, you must have loved seeing those words "pregnant" :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Caz- oh my gosh, nice OPK, do you think you will get a +ve tomorrow?
> 
> Smile4me- yes you are good to go with testing. Last month I did Clomid CD5-9 and got a +ve on CD13. Good luck :thumbup:
> 
> Emma, how are you doing today? TTC, are you around hon?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thats great BRITT :happydance:- So happy to hear that all went well for you, if you are like me, I bet you expected the worst and got the best :)!! YAY
> 
> Why did the doc have you do the HSG just curious? Why IUI, did clomid fail?
> You must be so Happy! Oh all the good news is giving me hope that maybe we are normal after all ;-) maybe we just have to work at things a bit harder than other people. ha!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Day number 4 without caffeine:coffee: UGH my poor dh, he's checking in on me all the time to make sure I can deal with all of the side effects and the migraines, but this time around they are less so far.... YAY For clomid!!!!Click to expand...

hey, well I did take 50mg of Clomid last cycle even though I O on my own...but did not become pregnant. Its not that they dont think Clomid will work but I am at a FS clinic and they are quite aggressive as DH has poor sperm morphology. I am on 50mg of Clomid again and this month they added the HSG and IUI....just a lot better chances with the IUI as they wash out the sperm and hopefully have more good than bad and then inject it directly at the cervix....
hopefully it works
good luck to you as well hon, hope you get your BFP this cycle!
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hunnie x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks Britt... my dh has low morphology as well so if this cyle we aren't successful, OB is referring to a FS. Hopefully tomorrows ultrasound will help ease my mind that its not a combination of both of us, if its just his low sperm an IUI seems like the best possible solution. If its a combination of both, well I guess we cross that bridge when we get to it and hope for the best :) 

Wlecome onlinedream, I'm glad you made your way over here, I find these threads so much more helpful and the women post every day which I just find a great support system in all of these wonderful women :)

First day to try an OPK (the right way this time) I'll keep you all posted (fingers crossed, toes, eyes, whatever will cross I'm crossing)!!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> quick question - The past 2 cycles I have been taking my pills at night....well do you think I shouldl take it earlier? Do you think it will make a difference?

I took 50mg clomid in the mornings for the first month days 5-9. This month im taking 100mg in the AM as well on days 2-6. I am also taking estrogen at night for more CM. My dr said that some women take 50mg in the am and 50mg at night. I haven't had any side effects yet like some women have. Ive had some hot flashes but not too bad. No BFP yet...but we shall see. Good luck to you.


----------



## TntArs06

Smile4me said:


> awww thanks Britt... my dh has low morphology as well so if this cyle we aren't successful, OB is referring to a FS. Hopefully tomorrows ultrasound will help ease my mind that its not a combination of both of us, if its just his low sperm an IUI seems like the best possible solution. If its a combination of both, well I guess we cross that bridge when we get to it and hope for the best :)
> 
> Wlecome onlinedream, I'm glad you made your way over here, I find these threads so much more helpful and the women post every day which I just find a great support system in all of these wonderful women :)
> 
> First day to try an OPK (the right way this time) I'll keep you all posted (fingers crossed, toes, eyes, whatever will cross I'm crossing)!!

I agree with you on the support system. It is soo great to have support from everyone! Specially women in the same position!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck girls - for those with male factor problems my OH's motility is 26% and his morphology 13%-so don't give up hope xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Oh my god you ladies cant half gab.... lol 

Its nice to see this new thread for everyone... Good to see everyone here.

Loulou i am so pleased for you, i bet your still in shock lol. congrats and big hugs to you xxx

Cant believe ollie has been booted, will she be back? xx

Hugs and love to all xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi hun hope your doing ok x x x x


----------



## Onelildream

TTC117- I have a 40 day cycle. It was killing me, counting that long! I brought it up to my doctor and low and behold he put me on a miracle drug. This is my first cycle on it, and I'm not sure what to think... I just hope it makes me ovulate at the right time to have a 28 day cycle! Oh, yeah, and it would be GREAT if I could get pregnant also! haha.


----------



## lisaf

I sent a PM to an admin yesterday asking if Ellen is permanently banned or not but didn't hear back. Anyone know?


----------



## lisaf

I took my Clomid mid-day on the first cycle because I was too impatient to wait until evening. Did the same on my second cycle but screwed up and almost missed a dose so I switched to the before-bed dose for my last 2 cycles.


----------



## VickyLou

Age: 22
DH:30
Clomid - 3 rounds, Feb - ov March - ov April - ov No bfp :-( having a break.
FS: Yes
OB: No
Diagnosis: Me PCOS & OH nothing although i think he has low morph at 7% but the FS tells me its fine
Vitamins: Folic Acid (taking a break)
TTC Since - July 2007
Children - 2 very early angel babies. wish i could have them back.


Caz im alright hun nothing new with me. Totally given up ttc this month. Not dtd once yet this month. Dont have a clue what cd im on either lol.
OH is being very distant towards me this month but i dont no why.... Oh well.

Hope your well hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> I sent a PM to an admin yesterday asking if Ellen is permanently banned or not but didn't hear back. Anyone know?

She's banned until the end of June she said xx


----------



## babyloulou

Vicky- do you think the TTC is getting him down but he doesn't want to say? I know it's been really affecting my OH lately! X


----------



## lisaf

Whew, at least its not permanent! Thats a long time though :( Can she read and stay caught up with everyone (and if she can, does she not want to)? Will she be coming back or is she just too burnt over this whole thing?


----------



## lisaf

My poor DH came home with flowers for me on Friday after he heard that the doctor considered that pregnancy test positive... I had just taken a test before he walked in the door and had to burst his bubble.


----------



## VickyLou

Loulou i dont no huni. I have tried speaking to him but i dont get much back. He says its just nice to not have the stress of constantly waiting every month. Im starting to lose hope tbh.... i think i may just put it all to the back of my mind and give up. 

They do say it wont happen when your unhappy... im extremely unhappy at the moment so it wont be happening any time soon.

Awww sorry for the rammble


----------



## lisaf

Vicky - I really understand where you are at... I really feel like I'm about at that point myself. I don't know how I'll find the energy to be ready and eager for another cycle at this point. I want to take a month off like you guys but am just so afraid of missing my chance.. :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

wait a minute, is ollie really banned?


----------



## VickyLou

Lisa if you think it will do you good then go for it..... It cant do any harm and a nice break will relax ready for the month after. I wish it was just a month im taking out hun but its till december .... i dont no how im going to cope.

I just feel like my OH is not comeing near me caus ei have let him down as all he wants from life now is a child. He wants to be called daddy more than anything in the world. And i cant give him what he wants.... not at the moment anyway.

Sorry again im just feeling poo xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Oh and yes ttc til the end of june i see. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww Vick - I am so sorry you are going through this. Sometimes the OH arent sensitive to what we go through to try and make this happen. Feel free to always vent here that is what we are here for. I hope he comes around soon.


----------



## lisaf

Vicky - I'm taking a few months off.. 2-3. Not quite as long as you, but it will be pushing me right up to that 1 year mark of TTC (september 09 is when we started). I KNOW thats not long and not much to complain about compared to some, but that 1 year mark is a huge milestone since 80-90% of couples concieve within 12 months of trying. I still have a chance to O on my own I guess but I just don't know if I will or not.
I can't imagine having to wait until December. :( No wonder you are feeling crummy!
I've been frustrated with DH for not always 'getting' why I'm so upset... but I've also realized how lucky I am that he's not as worried about it... that added pressure of him wanting it so bad can't be fun at all!


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks hun i appreciate it. xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Lisa after your 1 year mark it will get better all the docs will want to help. Ive been trying 3 years now with 2 mc so i no i can do it i just hate waiting for it. lol. I have to wait til then cause of my age and my bmi which i need to work on from now until december.

Off to bed peeps, hopefully ill wake up in a better mood lol.

love and hugs to all xx


----------



## babyloulou

Vicky- last month was a really bad month emotionally for me (I don't know if you remember I stopped coming on as much for a while) - I felt so down and so cynical that I told OH we were having a couple of months break after this first cycle of 100mg. Don't lose hope babe- if it can happen and take me by surprise after nearly 6 years, then it can happen for you all xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok I just tried to PM Ollie and she isnt accepting PMs...can someone send her my love and tell her I hope to see her on here soon!


----------



## babyloulou

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ok I just tried to PM Ollie and she isnt accepting PMs...can someone send her my love and tell her I hope to see her on here soon!

It's not that she's not accepting them- she is totally banned. They have cut off her PMs and her account. She can't even get on to view at all. I am in email contact with her I will send her your love xxx


----------



## lisaf

Got my blood test results.. didn't tell me the exact number but it was less than 2...so I'm definitely not pregnant, I can stop taking the suppositories and let AF come. *sigh* I was 99% sure that was what I would hear, but it still hurts a little.


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> Got my blood test results.. didn't tell me the exact number but it was less than 2...so I'm definitely not pregnant, I can stop taking the suppositories and let AF come. *sigh* I was 99% sure that was what I would hear, but it still hurts a little.

So sorry Lisa xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I think I'm just kicking myself now for possibly messing up what was truly my best looking cycle so far (no spotting, temp stayed pretty stable etc). If my cycle is screwy again I'll be thinking it was these suppositories...

Now... I must resist the temptation to use these suppositories starting after ovulation (if I ovulate w/o the clomid)... some doctors prescribe them that way but mine didn't want me to use them that way.


----------



## xkissyx

lisa progesterone made my cycles look like i ovulated when i clearly didn't (confirmed by blood test) i know how you must feel my highest level has only ever been 2.2 and lowest 1.1 ... hang in there hun things will get better 

how you feeling today lou? can't imagine how sureal it seems for you xx


----------



## xkissyx

vicky i'm not sure it's much help but :hugs: my OH has been a bit of a pain recently but after a big talk n me breaking down he finally admitted its because i know more than him and he doesn't fully understand things and that its all new to him as wasn't what he's used to (his ex conceived both times within first few months tryin) he said sometimes he see's it pointless trying as it's my body that isn't working right and till it does there's not much more we can do .. this is true but sometimes i forget about me and him before TTC so just takin a little time out that isn't just about TTC sometimes helps xx


----------



## lisaf

xkissyx said:


> lisa progesterone made my cycles look like i ovulated when i clearly didn't (confirmed by blood test) i know how you must feel my highest level has only ever been 2.2 and lowest 1.1 ... hang in there hun things will get better

Sorry, didn't specifically state that my bloodwork was for HCG this time, not progesterone.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awww lisa sorry for the news! I wish there was somethign I could say to make you feel better.

LouLou - thanks for passing on teh message. Anyone here ever use Evening primerose to help with the EWCM issue?


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- uncomfortable but don't want to moan about it! I have quite bad ovulation-type pains on my left hand side- just going to pray it doesn't mean anything and it's not ectopic! 

Lisa- how strong are your natural ovulations? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ttc- I used to take high doses of evening primrose to try and create ewcm- but was told it delays ov so I stopped. I couldn't get anything to work (which is why I used preseed) but then again I suppose I don't know if all the things had any effect internally- they may have done!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok I see....ugh...so hard to make a decision on what to do and what not to do...hahaah


----------



## babyloulou

Just take it all- that's what I did


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou - I wasn't ovulating on my own. With my weak Clomid O's I don't have high hopes for natural ovulation though anything is possible.
Its kind of a long story but I used to have regular cycles despite jumping on and off the pill several times but was on the Mirena IUD for the past 5 years without a period. With the IUD, fertility is supposed to resume the very day its removed. Its more likely with me that some issue developed while I had the IUD and I had no clue since I wasn't getting a period (I gained a bunch of weight in that time so maybe thats part of it). Its all kind of a long story.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - I have heard many women complain that mirena messed up their cycles and can take up to a year to get back to normal.


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - yeah I think I might just do that....LOL


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> lisa - I have heard many women complain that mirena messed up their cycles and can take up to a year to get back to normal.

I've heard that too... but almost everything I find online that talks about that kind of thing is full of super angry women who rant on and on about all the things Mirena did to them (one woman blamed the device for ending her marriage). The real statistics seem to mimic the average population's issues with fertility.
The pill/depo is documented to impair fertility for some time afterwards so I can't see why they would try to lie if Mirena did thes ame thing.

I just figure that without a period, who knows what my body was doing and a lot can happen in 5 years.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah you are right.....I do think Mirena does do something to your system though, no matter what they say. I hope you find out what is going on.....and then move on to your BFP!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks ttc
I just know that I gained so much weight that it may be affecting me as well. I've never had much luck losing weight unless I was severely depressed... this whole TTC business has almost got me to that point! ( a bit of an exaggeration but seriously, how does anyone stay sane during this?)


----------



## xkissyx

lisaf said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> lisa progesterone made my cycles look like i ovulated when i clearly didn't (confirmed by blood test) i know how you must feel my highest level has only ever been 2.2 and lowest 1.1 ... hang in there hun things will get better
> 
> Sorry, didn't specifically state that my bloodwork was for HCG this time, not progesterone.Click to expand...

ah ok i'm sorry hun xx


----------



## xkissyx

fingers crossed lou all is ok u having an early scan done? xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies, I remember some of you from the Clomid Club and just wanted to congratulate everyone who got their BFP and give massive :hugs: to those still waiting!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa - Yeah i know....every month with a bfn does start to take a toll on you and everything in your life, including work, marriage, etc......I completely understand. I have gained weight myself during this last year while ttc...I think it is all mental so this month I am really making an effort to work some of it off. It isnt much weight but I am not fitting into my clothes right now and that is also very depressing.


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Evening Girls!!!

Welcome to all the new clomid chicks!!

Babylou- so glad its been confirmed with the digi! I know you must be over the moon:hugs:

Lisa- sorry to hear that sweets! Chin-up gal! :hugs: I totally feel your frustration as do the other lovelies here....Im constantly surrounded by people that are pregnant- or family that are expecting...and i would always ask- why not us? I don't think that it won't happen..... it will just happen when the timing is right- when dh and i got preggie last year- i took over 30 tests....10 the very first time because we just couldn't believe it. and then, we lost it. It was absolutely devastating. I too, have the odds stacked against me..pcos...type 2 diabetes...BUT- i just have to keep reminding myself to be patient. IT WILL HAPPEN. I know, easier said than done- but we are right there with you girl!:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

At this point, I will just be happy if I ovulate on my own. Heck, I'd be happy if my period is a normal length and doesn't turn into another nightmare period. I'm a little paranoid that without the Clomid to taper my period off, it will be another super-long never-ending period, lol.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies, how is everyone doing?


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! 

Hi Tyson - nice to see you in here x :hugs:

Kissy- not sure about the early scan- rang my FS office yesterday but have had no reply yet. Nit even had blood tests to confirm yet x

Morning Sonya- how ya doing xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Im fine, got a bit of cramping off and on now. Seeing as im aroun 13 - 14 dpo im assuming AF is right around the corner. Had a late night last night and im exhausted and have a headache bah feel a bit like poop. How you doing preggers lady?


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Hi Tyson - nice to see you in here x :hugs:
> 
> Kissy- not sure about the early scan- rang my FS office yesterday but have had no reply yet. Nit even had blood tests to confirm yet x
> 
> Morning Sonya- how ya doing xx

Morning, Have you taken another test today? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Of course! :haha: I can't imagine ever stopping! :blush:


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL


----------



## babyloulou

I've just noticed that you are on CD29 Sonya- how long are your natural cycles?

I'm hating seeing my temperature dropping yesterday and today- it's really worrying me! I would be due AF tomorrow and I am praying it doesn't drop anymore!


----------



## sonyabazonya

My natural cycles are anywhere from cd22 - 31 but i always get af 14dpo +/- 2 days which can be due to miscalculation. Because i wasnt really tracking anything this cycle and just going on body signs i put myself at 13 dpo. so should be due tomorrow although feels like its already on the way


----------



## babyloulou

I felt AF pains on Saturday all day Sonya- so never give up hope!


----------



## sonyabazonya

I'll try not to, but the truth is i dont feel pregnant at all. Just waiting so that i can start a new cycle. Need to make an appointment with my FS to discuss whats the game plan.


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds like a good idea! :thumbup: I'm still waiting to be bump buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

i wnt be ur bump buddy lol. im spotting, very light but its still spotting,so think im out!! x


----------



## sonyabazonya

BBIIIGG Hugs Keepsmiling! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you taking clomid?


----------



## keepsmiling

no, im in the bfore bit lol!!
iv been spotting for 2 days, not alot very light, but im not gettin any af pains which is weirdx


----------



## sonyabazonya

ooh so ur waiting for af in order to start? that is a bit weird, maybe its good!


----------



## keepsmiling

no, im not aloud it til iv got a bmi of 29!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you've started spotting keepsmiling! It's not over until the fat lady sings though xx


----------



## keepsmiling

its just sooo early tho, i dnt understand it! iv nevbver ever in my whole life been early x


----------



## babyloulou

Any spotting out of the ordinary can be a very good sign. It could be early AF or it could be implantation spotting- see what tomorrow brings xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh, im not too worried x its so light i dnt even need a pad or anythin x


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone - some of you might remember me from Clomid Club...

Thanks so much Lisa for making this thread - great idea! I've just now caught up with the news on Ellen (Rudeollie) after being enticed here by Lou's BFP and noticing no posts from Ellen lately - i'm really sorry to bring it all up again and I don't want to stir anything up but I hope you don't mind if I say my piece in case it helps Dragonmummy and / or any admin people understand... 

Like Nursekel, since I got my BFP I've been stalking the thread to see how everyone has been doing and have been trying to avoid posting as I have a pregnancy ticker and thought it might be too 'in your face' for those TTC. But when someone asks for advice, it's hard not to comment if really really you think you can help - after all, we've all been there and we all want EVERYONE to get BFPs! For example, there were changes I made the month I conceived that I wanted others to know about (specifically those In Clomid Club), so I posted them. 

I'd actually noticed how sensitive Ellen was being as it was something I was conscious of myself the month before (I don't think I handled it as well as her so maybe I had my part to play) and I think it's really generous and caring of her to have stuck around and certainly not selfish in any way. She didn't even have a ticker or related profile pic so it wasn't obvious she was pregnant unless someone asked her about it, whereas it is obvious from your profile Dragonmummy that you are lucky enough to have a beautiful little boy. There was certainly no ramming anything down any throats! 

I've found TTC very emotional and difficult and it's something my family and friends haven't really understood. So this forum has been a huge comfort - and one of the most comforting things has been hearing about success stories. Those of us who've posted after BFPs couldn't have been thinking LESS selfishly (one of the things Ellen was accused of). When I was TTC and feeling like I never would manage it, those who had become pregnant were so supportive (Laura even sent me her OPKs!) and helped me stay positive enough to get my own BFP.

I know almost all of you feel the same as me anyway but I had to get it out! Like Lou said, seemingly, only one person complained.

Phew! Sorry sorry sorry to bring it up again and I'm looking forward to being able to chat with you all again now that this thread is here.

I'll shut up now! 

x x x


----------



## megs79

keepsmiling - I got implantation spotting that I thought was an early period at the time - it was very light and pink coloured. 

Lou, did you get cramping? I remember thinking it was my period coming but it never came! Apparently it's quite common to cramp after implantation.


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh it was abit red but now its just pink n light, not even enuf to wear a pad with, i tested sunday and bfn! x
i no it was too early lol x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with what you said Megs but we have been warned by admin that we are not allowed to discuss it anymore xx 

Yes I had a bit of AF cramping. I've been worried though because I have had left lower side pains all yeserday afternoon and this morning- starting to worry me a little! Did you get any side pains megs? Xx


----------



## megs79

Cool - hopefully they'll overlook it - i just couldn't keep it in!

I got all sorts of pains both in uterus and ovary areas - felt like a really bad period was on it's way and that's what I assumed at the time. As i'd not been oving or having periods it was the first pain I've had in uterus for years! After I got the BFP the pains continued for about a week or so I think - maybe 2. 

It's nerve-wracking isn't it but once you're past your AF dates it all starts to get more real! You'll be fine x


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies ...

nice to see you back tyson and megs :flower: 

aww lou hunni am sure it'll all be ok roll on doctors confirmation ..

nothing new with me same old same old getting excited about FS appoinment in the morning any tips on questions to ask? no sure what she'll want from me xx


----------



## megs79

Hi Kissy! :wave:

Good luck at the FS - are you on Clomid at the mo?


----------



## xkissyx

i've already been on it cycle 1 50 mg no ovulation .. cycle 2 100mg no ovulation .. cycle 3 100mg no ovulation 

i've now been sent to specialist at hospital as i don't think there's much more the gyno can do for me ... i'm just scared they'll send me away without helping .... i havn't had a natural AF since before implanon and since it's been takin out so surely they gotta help xx


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- I would make sure you ask who to contact if you have any questions about any treatment they put you on! For instance my FS has always said "ring if you have any problems", "ring for your blood test results", "ring if you get a bfp"- BUT once you are home and want to ring for any reason it is not that easy!! It is impossible to get a message to the FS!

Apart from that I would ask exactly where you are at! As in does he think it's worth trying Clomid again as you only did it with your GP? And maybe ask about injections??


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls - I have a blood test this afternoon- then another on Friday! But the I have to wait until next Tuesday for the results!! AHHH!!!


----------



## xkissyx

good point lou i will ask for the phone numbers ... 

as for clomid i don't think it's worth trying again as 2 cycles of 100mg didn't work at all and lowered progesterone went from 2.2 to 1.1 .. the clomid was given by doctor and monitored through him because my gyno was at a mobile clinic n to get tests done through him i would have to had to keep travelling to different sites around manchester so to make it eay the doc did the blood tests and wrote the perscriptions .. gyno couldn't give me anymore than the first perscription of clomid because he had an issue with his computer ..

i'm going to ask about injections and also femera as i've read thats an alternative to clomid and has good results for women that clomid didn't work for ..... i read that the injections are quite expensive to perscribe am i right in thinking that? if so i really hope i get either of the 2 i'm just alot happier to know the specialist is more stable and i'm under care of them aswell as GP xx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Kissy- hope it goes really well. Let us know straight away won't you?? xx


----------



## megs79

Yep good luck, hope they find a good solution for you x


----------



## TySonNMe

Meg, I felt the same way. I stalked the Clomid Club for a while without posting, as I didn't want to be rude. You can turn off your signature on each post. When I did check back and saw the Ollie and LouLou had gotten there BFPs, I was really happy for the both of you. I'm glad that this forum was created for all stages of Clomid. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you so much Megs79 and Tyson!!
We ttcers need you guys here to help encourage us or share your story, give some advice or tips on how you were successful in conceiving :) Hopefully we will all be in your shoes someday soon so no worries, I am happy to see success and it helps encourage me to keep my chin up and help keep others motivated! Let's face it that's why we are here.
Tysonme... any suggestions or what was the trick for your success?
Megs- what was yours? Just trying to keep up with what is working:flower:


----------



## megs79

Thanks TySonNMe - wow, check out that scan pic! Amazing!

Hi Smile4me, thanks. You will be in our shoes SOON! To put my story in a nutshell, I spent 2 years TTC but wasn't ovulating at all (PCOS I think). So got put on Clomid (cycle days 2-6) and it worked 1st round (I was charting and temping as well). I'd always had v dry CM but that month I drank heaps of pink grapefruit juice and decaf green tea and also took some of that cough medicine stuff for a few days. I also took 3 evening primrose caps a day (although like Lou said it apparently can delay ov) plus Pregnacare conceive vitamins. Something helped as I got lots of cm which I think helped me conceive! Of course it could all have been the Clomid but apparently it dries up your CM. But the Clomid was certainly what made me ovulate (although I didn't until cd21!)

Oh and I used softcups too. Hope that helps! Not surprisingly I'm a fan of the Clomid! I hope it works for you as well - there's a really good chance it will :flower:


----------



## xkissyx

thanks ladies i'll let you know what she says as soon as i get back the appoinment is at 9.45 so i should be online for 12 xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Megs. I'm still in awe.

Like Megs, I also got lucky on my first round of Clomid. We BDed every day in my fertile period and made sure I o'ed after OH. I took a little cough medicine (guaifenesin is the only active ingredient) everyday before I ovulated (but not after). I had been on prenatal vitamins for month as I heard they can help. I temped that month and checked my CM. I also had an HSG done the previous month and I've heard that can make the cilia in your tubes stand up which helps push the eggie to your uterus. My issue is that I had completely unpredictable cycles and I was not ovulating so Clomid did the trick for me.


----------



## Smile4me

:thumbup:Thank you both so much!! I'm at work but am stopping on my way after my ultrasound to pick up some grapefruit juice and green tea (yuk) i did have dh start taking green tea caplets everyday, plus MaCA, and a multivitamin and he continues his daily does of wheat germ. As for me, evenprmrose, robitussin, prenates, and now I'll be juicing up. .lol 

When did you ladies do your ovulation tests? I wasn't successful last month in finding a positive so I am trying this month to hold my pee for the four hours, yesterday was neg but hopefully tonight it wont' be as I felt the softening happen today yippee... never knew how to do that before so I'm quite excited, plus I have the lovely AF like cramps UGH I always have these stupid pains... never knew what they were before. 

You gals are so helpful!!!


----------



## megs79

No worries! I did 2 OPKs a day, one mid-morning and one afternoon. I wasn't expecting to get a + by the time I got to day 21 of my cycle but kept doing them in case (also my temperature hadn't risen) and got a positive that afternoon (my first and only ever!) x


----------



## keepsmiling

i did mine vryday from cd 10 and 2 times a day wen i was getitn a good 2nd line
i found the best time to do them was between 5-7 xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today nice and sunny here so going to tak me son his friensd and my nephwe pond dipping well new much to report still waiting to ovulat x x x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

hope u get a pos opk soon caz!!
its quite warm here too
xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

I did them twice a day starting CD 10. I used a store brand to test as I had a hard time with ICs. I did it at 3p and then again at 7p. The night I got a positive I got a stronger line on the store brand and use a digital to confirm at 10p.


----------



## caz & bob

fs were are you hun x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

Lisa - Have you had any testing done for fibroids or endometriosis, cuz that never ending bleeding could be something easy to fix.

Sonya - sorry you feel like you are out of it, will you be doing another round of clomid?

keepsmiling - sorry to hear that but that spotting you are having could very well be implantation. I remember another newly pg woman on this forum had spotting for about 1 -2 weeks, but af never came. If you are spotting now you could be implanting late, I would wait a few days and then test again if af doesnt show up.

Kissy - sorry to hear what you are going through, I hope you get some answers soon!

Megs and tyson - thanks for checking in, I love hearing success stories, esp when I start feeling down like this will never happen.

Smile & caz - Hi ladies hope you are doing well!

Britt - how you doing today?

Well i took my first clomid pill last night and did not sleep a wink, though, my dh didnt either, not sure if they are related or not. maybe he is having sympathy clomid s/e hahahahaha....Woke up with a mile headache but that is gone now. Ugh, I cant wait till friday and all those pills are in!!!!


----------



## lisaf

I test 2x a day at 11am and 6pm. So far I've gotten the best 'surge' on the 11am test - where the test line is twice as dark as the control line. When I test the evening after that super dark test, I still get positive but its an equal darkness thing. I keep testing both times becuase my body likes to do things differently all the time and I'm paranoid.

Kissy - you should definitely push for an alternative to Clomid. Some women are clomid-resistant (I think they can do a test for this but it wastes a cycle... its the clomid challenge or something like that). Good luck!!

TTC - They assumed that never ending period was a result of the IUD withdrawl. It took me 48 days to start that period (the only one I've started naturally since my IUD btw) and they told me that women who start later than 30 days are more likely to have the longer bleed. I think that by stopping the period with provera I might have somehow prolonged it. It wasn't painful at all (just a pain in the a$$) so they weren't to concerned. I'm getting an ultrasound done this cycle though so that should tell me some stuff.


----------



## lisaf

Oh, I went ahead and ordered my next round of OPKs and HPTs last night. I ordered extra of both since I ran out of hpts this time with my obsessive testing and if I'm not going to ovulate on my own, I expect to use a lot of OPKs... or maybe I'll just ovulate late in which case I'll need more OPKs also.

I went ahead and bought more preseed and the softcups... I can't believe the success rate with those suckers!!! Talked DH into letting me use more preseed too, lol.


----------



## keepsmiling

ttc baby im only 7dpo today so im not goin 2 test 4 a while, i did a test sunday at 5dpo!! stooopid i no lol n it was neg xx


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, wait until 10dpo at least, lol!
If your spotting goes away and if its implantation bleeding, then you should test positive within 2-4 days (I browse the fertilityfriend charts a lot and most women seem to test positive no later than 4 days after implantation bleeding, some test positive the day of the spotting but most test postive by 2 days after the spotting).


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - g/l on the ultrasound. I hope everything is ok.

Keepsmiling - yeah I promised I wuoldnt test until af is late this month b/c those bfns are brutal!!!! Clomid has lengthened my luteal phase so I will have to wait till 18dpo to test...crazy huh?


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - are these blood tests to confirm hcg levels? Oh I cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> lisa - g/l on the ultrasound. I hope everything is ok.
> 
> Keepsmiling - yeah I promised I wuoldnt test until af is late this month b/c those bfns are brutal!!!! Clomid has lengthened my luteal phase so I will have to wait till 18dpo to test...crazy huh?

What day did you OV on hun?


----------



## keepsmiling

im stil spotting now, its been 2 days now, not very much tho, i tested on sunday night when it started n it was neg, im only 7dpo today so im goin 2 wait til 25th xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

if you are spotting at 7dpo and you dont have a lp defect, then girl...this might just be it...I dont want to give you false hope but this is a good sign.


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt no if i do have a lp defect cos this is my 1st month using opks, and since iv got pcos and te docs did a 21 day bloods and sed i dnt iovulate i didnt think i did
but wen i went to c fs he sed that the tests i had wud of been useless bein as the month i had them dun my cycle was 7 weeks long
xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

did you get a positive OPK this month?


----------



## keepsmiling

yeh i got a pos ic a boots brand and clearblue digi, just to make sure lol xx


----------



## lisaf

yeah, if they test on day 21 exclusively, then they can very easily miss ovulation. Some doctors think that if you ovulate past day 21 that the egg will not be good anyway so it doesn't matter, but I have a friend who is more than halfway through a very healthy pregnancy who can prove them wrong on that theory! (could be true for some women, but its not a hard and fast rule!)


----------



## keepsmiling

well i od on cd 25 so i hope its not tru,,, we wil prove them docs rong wnt we girlies xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes we will keepsmiling...I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt think it is lol but hye never no x


----------



## caz & bob

ttc im fine hun just got back from pond dipping hate the wait to ovulation xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

caz & bob said:


> ttc im fine hun just got back from pond dipping hate the wait to ovulation xxxxxx

Caz- We are cycle buddies :) I'm on day 13 so I feel ya 100%!!!


----------



## caz & bob

im on day 10 hun aw glad i have someone haha xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

ks fx for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

just dun an opk and its neg! so im def out lol x


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - don't be silly! I know that HCG can show up on those OPKs, but they really aren't THAT reliable as pregnancy tests... they will only go positive at a point when you are already getting a line on an HPT.


----------



## caz & bob

your not out yet till :af: shows hun x x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww caz...this waiting sucks....I swear I want these five days to be over so I dont have to take the pills anymore and just sit here and wait for my big fat healthy egg to pop out....hahahahaha


----------



## lisaf

I'm waiting for AF to show right now... I know I'd be on CD2 or 3 if I hadn't taken that progesterone... its all so frustrating! ARgh!


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun im going to do an opk in the morning 2nd wee to see i hope i ovulate earlier this month x x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

lisa she will soon rear here head x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

:hissy:OK just got back from the ultrasound and she took 94 pictures.. is that normal???
The tech would not tell me anything but she sure did take her time and outlines some stuff in red GRRRRRR how can I wait until tomorrow to find out!!!!! Is that normal for the first ultrasound 94 pics?


----------



## lisaf

94 pics? I have fewer pictures of my teeth from an entire lifetime of going to the dentist! (I have no idea if its normal for ultrasounds though)


----------



## xkissyx

good day ladies how are we? 

appoinment went well today in my opinion .. she wants OH to do a SA and i've been given norethisterone to take for 7 days and on cd 2 to have blood tests done and bloods again on cd21 also gotta have a rubella imunity test and they sending me for anoth US and a HSG done ..... in her opinion i have PCOS she just wants some proof for it so she can perscribe metformin and other infertility treatment she said i'm an ideal candidate for IVF due me only being 23 and these issues have been going on since puberty glad to finally get a diagnosis ... 

after 8 years i've finally been diagnosed with PCOS .. i knew i had it all along just needed a great doc to finally do all tests and not just blame it on weight xx


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm glad you got a diagnosis finally Kissy. One of my BnB buddies also had PCOS and was prescribed metformin. She actually fell pregnant on her second cycle, which she was also taking a break from everything else (Clomid, etc.). Fx for you hun!


----------



## caz & bob

aw im glad you no now hun they will sort you out now :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Kissy! I knew it was PCOS!! Yay for your good doctor! My doc wouldn't let me have metformin, but it is supposed to work wonders- and it also makes Clomid more effective! Yay- so glad you got sorted out!! xxxxxx


----------



## megs79

Good new Kissy, so nice to have a diagnosis - onwards and upwards! x


----------



## keepsmiling

i have pcos and was perscribes metforming, it just made me ill tho but i no its not the case 4 vry1. least u no wot it is now
yay for ivf!! xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

great news kissy - at least now you are aware of what you are dealing with and can do something about it.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm very happy for you kissy that you finally have a diagnosis!!!! Now you can move forward :)

I will know today what mine is and I am just on pins and needles ... :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw dont worry smile it should be fine xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

thanks sweetie, I will let you all know as soon as she calls :0)


----------



## DragonMummy

@Kissy - glad you have a diagnosis finally. Onwards and upwards! x


----------



## babyloulou

Any news Smile? Xx


----------



## Onelildream

I'm on CD 12 today! 2 more days and HOPEFULLY I will be ovulating! Horray! Does anyone else break out like a 13 yr old girl on Clomid? Is this normal? Ugh! Hard to get in the mood when I feel sooooo gross!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- yes I did!!!! But then I seemed to get every symptom going!!


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: ye hun xxxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Fx for you onelildream!!


----------



## lisaf

yay kissy!!!! There HAD to be a reason for everything!
I have heard that metformin can make you sick... but apparently thats just for the first few weeks on it. Its supposed to help with weight loss too which should be wonderful!


----------



## Onelildream

Out of curiosity...What mg of Clomid is everyone on?


----------



## lisaf

I was on 50


----------



## ttcbaby117

Im on my third round of 50mgs.....I hope third time is a charm!

Smile - where are you...what did the doc say?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> Im on my third round of 50mgs.....I hope third time is a charm!
> 
> Smile - where are you...what did the doc say?

fx for you hun i got mine 3rd cycle but was a chemical wasnt it so i hope this time i get a sticky one xxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

My SIL is on 25mg. She's been TTC for 3+yrs. Isn't that a bit low? 
What's the diff btwn fermera and clomid? Why would a doctor choose Clomid not Fermera?
And how many dpo is safe to test (the earliest)?
Sorry sooo many Qs...


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, and who is getting folicule scans? What can I expect next month for that?


----------



## ttcbaby117

femara is predominatly a cancer drug....where clomid is classified as a fertility drug. most drs. use prescribe clomid because it is a fertility drug and not femara. From what I understandn though femara is a cancer drug it does stimulate ovulation and does not cause most of the clomid s/e like OHSS. Hope that helps!

I cant help you with the scan q. as I have not had one.


----------



## caz & bob

you can test at 11 dpo or 12 dpo i wouldnt test earlier but it up to you hun i think fremera is excatly the same has clomid i think follical tracking is so they can see if you ovulat and hoe many eggs there is x x x x x


----------



## xkissyx

thanks ladies i feel part of the gang now :flower: OH wasn't 2 happy about the SA because it has to be done between 9 and 12 on a tuesday talk about awkward .. he starts work at 6 in morning so he'll have to book morning off ...

i feel excited now that things can only get better from here ..

how u feeling today lou? 

hope the rest of u ladies are doing ok ... as for the spots i got them pretty bad even tho clomid didn't work for me xx


----------



## keepsmiling

take about sperm on demand lol
yuh metformin did make me ill for the 1st few weeks so i stopped it, it didnt help me with weight loss, im doing ww and have lost half a stone in 3 weeks so not too bad
xx


----------



## caz & bob

thats great hun keep it up xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Well I just tried calling the Dr. and her lovely nurse says Oh yea i got the report and I gave it to the Dr. she will call you tomorrow between 1-3 GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

If they only had an inkling as to what we go through, I think they would be a little more sympathetic to our needs! I mean ... "yea i got it" and read it and she has it on her desk... well then tell me the news... lol.. I have to laugh since I am freaken cramping like a mad woman :)

onelildream- I was on 50 mg first cyle and 100mg this cycle.
My progesterone went down the first month of it so it may not be the miracle drug for me but I have read so many positive things for others so It does do wonders for many.
We will see what my progesterone level is this month taking a double dose on the 26th...
Xfingers for a positive ovulation although if what I am feeling as my cervix, it feels like a closed firm stubborn Ultrasound technician... he he not opening at all!!! 
lol I have to find humor in this or I will worry sick. 
Keepsmiling- You crack me up... sperm demand...ha I wonder if that's how they feel?
like everyone keeps saying, they want it all the time then when we NEED it all the time it's like they turn into the female... damned if you do , damned if you don't!
I just try to keep it different each night... candles one night
massage the next,

My hubby brought me roses yesterday and had a bottle of wine and chocolate waiting for me when I got home from the US even though he wasn't home- How sweet is that?

I try to spare him of the details - that's what we have all of us for right? All he really needs to know is what vitamins to take, eat better, and that his wife is a horny toad. lol :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

my poor hubby must feel like that, i work nites and as i walk thru the door in the morning, he says ' right get ur nickers down if ur fertile!! haha
he dus crack me up bles him xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - UGH, i cant believe it....what are these drs thinking..seriously....well hey I am sure dh helped take the edge off last night...that is wonderful.

keepsmiling - that is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Smile- I'm so frustrated for you! Another day?! Whattheheck happened to today?! Geez! I hope tomorrow they call before 1pm! Anyway, I hope 100mg works for ya. I'm dying over here so caught up in counting days and being obsessive, that I hope we all get pregnant just so I can get my brain to be quiet!


----------



## keepsmiling

he is very good like that lol,, get ya nikcers off hahaha xx


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: ks that what my oh says :haha: xx xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

I Know onelilsmile - I am obsessed as well
You know they say don't think about it, less stress... well tell me what the secret is cuz I surely don't have it!

I am going to just break down and buy myself a day at the spa... 
well last night was our off night but tonight is our on night so I gotta get the pains to go away before then... how unromantic if he knew I had these pains, there is no way he would remotely even try, he would just say its not worth me going through all of this... so what he doesn't know wont hurt him.

keepsmiling- nickers.. that is funny!!!

ttc- yea i know... we are all dealing with our own issues with everything so nice to have you all!!

BIG HUG (as my six year old says)


----------



## keepsmiling

ha caz our men must be simular lol, not very romantic but hey! gets the job dun lol xx


----------



## TySonNMe

I was on 50mg of Clomid. I tested at 9DPO at got a very faint BFP. I got a BFP on a CB Digi at 11DPO.


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> ha caz our men must be simular lol, not very romantic but hey! gets the job dun lol xx

haha they must be xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- I'm not too bad- just absolutely terrified!! AF would be due tomorrow and my temps have been slowly dropping which scares the crap out of me!!!! I did get "2-3 weeks" on the clearblue conception indicator today though! It gave me 1-2 weeks on Monday! So that is a positive thing- but just got to pray AF stays away!! 

So what's the next step for you? Are you waiting for the scan and hsg appointments to come through?? Has he started you on Metformin anyway? X


----------



## TySonNMe

LouLou, are they doing bloods for you to check hCG levels?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Tyson- yes I had one yesterday and have another on Friday. I don't get the two results until Monday at the earliest though!! :-(


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh my, all the waiting stinks! Fx crossed for some great news from you on Monday though!


----------



## xkissyx

lou i think u should relax as the indicator shows ur hcg is getting higher ..

next step is taking the norethisterone for a week for a bleed n then get the bloods done on cd3 and 21 .. its all kinda happenin at once tbh as just gotta wait for US and HSG appoinment to come through which shouldn't take long and OH needs to do his part ... i asked how long it will be till i get metformin she said soon as we have proof u have PCOS then i will give you it so just gotta get through the tests for now ... i think it'll only be a couple more months till i get it but i'm just soo happy to have finally been given a diagnosis and now get the help i need ... she was brill the gyno i couldn't ask for anyone better 

you heard from ollie? give her my love won't you xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I have- she's fine! Luckily she has another forum she's an admin on so she's keeping busy! 

I'm so glad you're getting somewhere love- we could be bump buddies yet!! Xxx


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Kissy- I'm not too bad- just absolutely terrified!! AF would be due tomorrow and my temps have been slowly dropping which scares the crap out of me!!!! I did get "2-3 weeks" on the clearblue conception indicator today though! It gave me 1-2 weeks on Monday! So that is a positive thing- but just got to pray AF stays away!!
> 
> So what's the next step for you? Are you waiting for the scan and hsg appointments to come through?? Has he started you on Metformin anyway? X

Lou- the fact that you got 2-3 weeks already before af is due is amazing!! thats great hon, all is perfect I'm sure. Your temps are good, they dont have to stay at the highest point just above coverline :hugs:
AF will stay far away tomorrow!!!!

hello to all the other girls

sorry Smile4me that you couldnt get your test results, how frustrating hey, especially when she has them right in front of her...agghg
also I see you are in the US, they sell really cheap and good preg tests to Canada and the US- just go to earlypregnancytests.com (shipping is free too). Just get the midstream cheap ones without an applicator they are so cheap and you wont waste your money on expensive tests :hugs:

Keepsmiling- "get your knickers down" lol.... :rofl: I also think some of the UK lingo is so cute...havent heard the term "knickers" before :) Love it!!

well nice and busy at work which is great, I have about 4 hours of expenses to do or they are cancelling my corporate card....yikes...:wacko:


----------



## Smile4me

YAY for babylou 2-3 weeks is GREAT sweets!

4 hours of exenses EEEEk no fun at all, make sure you include every little details ha ha!

I will check that site out after the ol doc gives me a buz. :)

We need to put together a chart that has all the successes and the ttcers on it so we can keep track ... :) 

Well just a few more minutes to test the 2nd OPK of the day...


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - 2-3 weeks on a digi!!!! That is awesome.....why are they doing HCG levels? I know in the states they dont do those kind of tests unless you are high risk.

so happy for you hun!


----------



## Smile4me

K ladies, I just had the very first second line on my OPK usually they are just one line (control lines) so does that mean I am on my way to ovulation?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sounds like you are smile...um can you post a pic? Is it as dark as the control line?


----------



## Smile4me

ok so it very faint but it is the first time I have seen a hint of a line ever....


----------



## Smile4me

here we go... My question is since I haven't had any lines so far and this time a faint line then does that mean its close?
 



Attached Files:







100_6396.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttcbaby117

Um with some people it will just surge quickly, which is why people miss the surge and dont know that they Oved. Others will have a slow rise in the LH hormone that will give them progressively darker lines. Looks like you might a slow riser. I would keep doing them twice a day in case it starts to surge quicker the closer to O....lookin good for you hun!


----------



## Smile4me

OK thank you very much,,, i figured as much as I have hadn't seen a line yet.... 
thanks ttc!


----------



## ttcbaby117

no problem!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Smile - I start seeing lines up to a week before ovulation.. sometimes they get darker then fainter and then suddenly BAM its twice as dark as the control line. 

Then again, with one brand, I got almost no lines, then 4 days before ovulation I started seeing faint lines... then the day before ovulation I saw a darker line but never got a surge. I hate that brand now, lol.



I asked my acupuncturist about the ultrasound thing (she's ordering the test for me this cycle). She said that the technicians are not allowed to tell you what they see.. that they can get sued if they tell you anything. So maybe its best for them if they just don't chat with you so they don't let anything slip, lol.


----------



## NurseKel2

Hey ladies! After they restructured the site I had been unable to read threads properly and kept having to refresh the pages to read them. I ended up having to create a new account so now I am NurseKel2. LOL
Loulou, words can not even begin to cover how I felt when I read about your BFP. I am so sorry I had the tecnical difficulties and missed it. I just want to squeeze you in a HUGE hug! I know some of the heartache you have had TTC and no one deserves it more than you. Congrats!
Kissy, so great to have some answers finally. I think you should be well on your way to BFP now that you have a good solid diagnosis. Good luck darlin!
Megs, thank you for your post. It's great to see you and hear things are going well for you.
Anyone that I missed, I'm sorry but I have been bogged down trying to play catch up after being off here since last week.


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lisaf I appreciate it.
I have been using clear blue easy brand so let's see what tomorrow brings, hopefully it will just keep getting darker.

Good luck on your scan


----------



## sonyabazonya

Morning ladies! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Nursekel!! :hugs: What a lovely advanced ticker you have now! And what a beautiful profile piccy! Hope you are well xxx 

Sonya!!!! There you are! How are you love? Xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Im fine thanks hun xx took vacation yesterday :D. Im still waiting on AF grrrrrrrrrr How are you?


----------



## babyloulou

Booo to the witch!!!! She never comes when you need to her too- and comes when you're begging her to stay away! She's due for me today too- praying she doesn't show her ugly face and make it a chemical! :-(

Hope you have a lovely vacation- are you going anywhere nice? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

No just took a day off, :) are you getting any cramps or signs that she'll show?


----------



## sonyabazonya

I have been getting cramps and pinkish/orangish discharge, only when i do cp check i can see it, for 2 days now. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## keepsmiling

iv been getiin brown dischagre for 4 days now, i dunno wot mine is either, mine is prob af on her way xx


----------



## babyloulou

No I have no cramps at all or spotting. It doesn't feel like she's coming at all. I keep getting sharp pains on each side (a bit like ovulation pain but slightly different) - and pains around my hips- but nothing AF like so far!! I got a darker hpt this morning and my temp didn't nose-dive but VERY slightly crept back up a tiny bit, so I am feeling a little bit more hopeful! I also had a bit of nausea in the car this morning and I am starting to get shooting twinge in my nipples! So it all seems good at the moment!

Well your spotting could be a slow starting AF?? Or maybe something more exciting!!!!!!! What CD did you ovulate Sonya? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i od 25th so im 9dpo today is mine af on its way?
xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

im 14-15 dpo right now, been feeling like af was on her way since monday. Yesterday i had peach colored discharge so i put i pad on cuz i thought that iwas forsure coming on. Now its all very on off its so weird, i got butterflies in my stomach cuz im sooo nervous. I think im going to pick up an HPT today.


----------



## keepsmiling

oooh yuh do it sonya, i dnt think mine is pregnancy symptom cos its been 4 days iv been spotting, but if no af by 25th ill be testing,,, xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

keepsmiling, sounds like you have implantation bleeding. how long is you lp usually?


----------



## keepsmiling

i have no idea to be honest iv got pcos and docs sed i wasnt ovulating based on 21 day bloods even tho i dnt normally come on or 8 weeks or so!!
but recelty its been 5 weeks
and this is the 1st time iv ever used opks, im 9dpo today iv just dun opk and got a good 2nd line, not pos but its not relly faint if that make sence xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

well maybe its worth taking an hpt? you never know right! my cm just got a bit darker more like redish/brownish so i think af will be starting out some time soon. not going to buy an hpt today.


----------



## keepsmiling

iv been having this since sun nite, sunday it was kinda red but now its just brown and nothin there much at all, its nt even there if i wipe only if i go lookin 4 it lol!
ill wait til 25th to do a hpt
iv got sum opks i keep doing to fight tho poas addiction ahha xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL good luck with that!


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies ...

lou i hope we can be bump buddies at some point may take me a few months tho ...

Sonya hi there am solrry AF is on her way 

me well i'm very bloated n windy hehe i blame the tablets xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey kissy, how are you otherwise than the wind?  Hows this cycle coming along?


----------



## keepsmiling

hey sonya it cud be ib for u hun and not nesseseraliy af xx


----------



## xkissyx

hehe erm taking the progesterone now so AF will be here next week which am glad of last time i had a bleed was march so will glad of a clear out .. as crude as that sounds ..

soon as AF is here i can get on with the tests xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

what tests? I havent been online for a month you need to fill me in !!


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope it isn't AF Sonya! It would be brill if my siggy came true! How long is your LP normally? Xx

Glad things are moving Kis xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

its usualy 14 on the dot


----------



## keepsmiling

and wot day r u now, im 9dpo and gettin nervous n hoping the :witch: doesnt show x


----------



## sonyabazonya

i think im 14 dpo


----------



## keepsmiling

ooh looking good then, wen u going to :test: xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

when/if bleed stops


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Babyloulou how are you? 

Keep smiling your spotting sounds like mine, I had red blood 3 times just when I checked / when wiping, and all the time between had brown spotting... for about 7 days probably - fingers crossed it's a symptom for you! 

Kissy I hope that prediction comes true :happydance: 

Sonja hope the witch doesn't show and you're just getting some implantation bleeding. I had brown spotting til after AF was due and also had red blood on the day AF was due so you never know! 

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

thanks SBB that makes me a bit more hopeful, usualy once i see a bit of red it picks up right after. But im still not getting AF cramps, i have bad anxiety now though.


----------



## SBB

Have you poas sonya? 

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

nope too scared lol. if the spotting stops i'll do one


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Kissy, glad you have a diagnosis now and can get the treatment you need. I'm sure it won't be long now until you have your BFP x

Sonya, I have everything crossed that AF steers clear x

Babyloulou, 2-3 weeks on a CB digi is fantastic at this stage. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about x

Keepsmiling, Here's hoping you get that BFP soon. A second line on an opk at this stage is a good sign x

Hope everyone else is good and things are going as they should be at your stage in the cycle x

I am 6dpo according to FF and I'm having my bloods taken tomorrow to see if I have indeed ovulated. Any idea how long it takes to get the results here in the UK? x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi, i have heard someladies takinga bout a week!


----------



## keepsmiling

yu i think itd bout a week em xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks. So it is a race between test results and AF/BFP then :) x


----------



## sonyabazonya

sure is! hope you get yours soon hun! xx


----------



## SBB

Hi emma, I got my blood results the next day or 2 days after I think - was really quick! 

X x x


----------



## keepsmiling

yeh sure is, we r alll goin go get bfps lol, i think il be the 1st one out tho lol spotting stil is not a good sign lol xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey keepsmiling, ur not the only one spotting lol


----------



## keepsmiling

iv been spotting for 4 days, now and its drivin me mad!!! i just want af to appear or somthing x
i might ring up docs later on x


----------



## SBB

Keepsmiling I don't think the spotting is necessarily bad, I think you missed my post earlier: 
Keep smiling your spotting sounds like mine, I had red blood 3 times just when I checked / when wiping, and all the time between had brown spotting... for about 7 days probably - fingers crossed it's a symptom for you! 

x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

ur preganant!! wow
congrats, spotting is common in early pregagncy isnt it xx


----------



## SBB

Yep! Thanks hun :hugs: 

Yep spotting is pretty common, I honestly thought I was out when I saw the red blood and then the constant brown stuff - but I got a bfp so you just never know! 

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

cramps kicked in now, really feels like af, plus red streaked cm so i think im totaly out this cycle.


----------



## keepsmiling

shes not ere full flow yet so ur stil in hun x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry if it is AF Sonya- I'll keep my fingers crossed for you until she shows though!! :thumbup: 

Thanks Mrphyemma :hugs:

As for the blood results I could always ring for mine two days after. I just rang the secretary and said my fs had told me to get the number off her (slight fib!) and she would just read me the number! X


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all well think ovulation is not far away now just got back from the hospital with my niece she 11 weeks 4days xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0080.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi girls, so AF finally got me :)) just glad i know now. Was getting kinda stressful, going to book with RE for wednesday and discuss whats next.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies!!!

:witch:Sorry Sonya :( the showed her ugly face!!

Wow Caz, you and I are on the same cycle I just got my first faint line so ..i forgot to bring one with me to work but will check tonight after i get home around 7 like last night. I should also get my results today from the OB about my US, meanwhile I picked up tons of grapefruit juice and green tea, made the dh some spinach last night and he says... "Do I have to eat this everyday"? If I can choke down green tea and grapefruit juice all day a lil spinach won't hurt him :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry she got you Sonya xxxxx I hope the fs pulls something out the bag for you xxxx

Smile- if he struggles with cooked spinach try using it raw in place of lettuce- it's not so strong raw and is barely noticeable. My OH ate it raw or hidden in omelettes xx


----------



## Smile4me

good idea, spinach salads and omelets wouldn't be so bad.. Thanks!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sonya - Good to see you again! Hope you enjoyed your vacation. Sorry AF got you

keepsmiling - that might well be implantation bleeding....I hope you get your BFP...Did you say you tested on a OPK???? If you test positive on a OPK it can also mean Positive on a HPT. OPKs do pick up the HCG hormone.

smile - I cant wait to hear what your dr says.

Emma - fxed you oved!

LouLou & SBB - good to see you ladies are doing well!!!!!!

nothing new here....actually got some sleep last night, but had a horrible cry while watching spiderman last night...crazy huh???? Thank goodness DH was already asleep cuz I wouldnt have lived that one down....anyway, 2 more pills to go then I get to wait for Ov!


----------



## keepsmiling

i did test on opk but its not pos just got a 2nd line,


----------



## Smile4me

KEEPSMILING if you are on cd34 and you got a faint line, wouldn't that mean you could possibly get a Positive HPT???


----------



## keepsmiling

im only 9dpo according to wen i got my smiley face on clearblue! xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry sonya hun hate :af: x x x x :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ho ks fx for you hunnie x x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

FX FOR YOU HUN, 9DPO That's a good sign then, when are you going to:test:


----------



## lisaf

I need some opinions here.
I don't know what the situation is like in other countries but here in California, maternity leave is unpaid. We have state disability which gives you 55% of your pay. Since its not taxed, it comes close to being what your take-home pay would be normally. I harassed my company into getting us some supplemental coverage. It took them forever though and the effective date of coverage won't be until July 1st. In order to get this supplemental coverage, I'd have to give birth 9 months after the effective date. 
This means I can't get pregnant until a cycle that starts after July 1st. (and yes, if I go into labor a few weeks early, I'd lose the coverage ... however if I get put on disability due to a non-normal pregnancy - like bed rest, I would get the coverage no matter when I 'm pregnant). 

So now I'm tempted to take a few months off TTC completely. I'm on a break from the clomid and may not ovulate on my own so it may not even be an option to get pregnant until I can get back on Clomid, but I'm not sure what to do. I could use a break from the stress, but I'd still be temping so I can monitor what my body is doing.

This coverage is also tax-free so I'd be taking home 95% of what my paycheck normally is... completely before taxes. It would be a HUGE help in pay off some of my debt, all these doctor bills from TTC, and any hospital bills from the delivery, not to mention keeping us in diapers and paying for all the baby stuff. Its not that we couldn't make it without this coverage, I'd just be struggling to keep paying down the debt. The premiums for this policy are $80/month, so not exactly cheap so it would be nice to know I was definitely getting a return on that investment.
It seems like the 'smart' thing to do to wait. But its been such a long struggle anyway that it seems dumb to miss out on any chances. I may not ovulate without the clomid so it may not matter, even if I do ovulate, I may not get pregnant anyway... so there would be no harm in trying.

Sorry for the long question, but I'm just wondering what you gals think I should do? My husband and I have no idea.


----------



## babyloulou

That's what mine did keepsmiling! They started getting darker again- then I had a positive opk at 11dpo that made me POAS!!! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

have u got a pik of how dark it got, i did 1 this morning, hardly a line at all, then i did that 1 which was abit darker
im not goin 2 test til 25th, but if thy keep gettin darler i may test earlier
im so glad the spotting has stopped now lol woohoo xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmmm- that's a difficult one Lisa! I suppose you have to consider how much you NEED the money. I have been wanting to change jobs for about two years but kept putting it off because of TTC- I had finally decided to do it anyway and applied for 4 new teaching jobs this month. Now I have my bfp I have turned down all the interviews so I can keep this job for the maternity pay! But if I had changed jobs and then got my bfp I don't think I would have been too upset to be honest- because I would still have my bfp!!! I guess what I'm saying is- do you really need the money? Or would missing a couple of months depress you too much? I think only you can decide babe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

If you go back a few pages you should find it on here keepsmiling- it was posted with my hpt on the day I realised I had my bfp xxx


----------



## Smile4me

i know this may seem like a dumb question but why are you guys still doing OPK's after ovulation,,, I'm just curious if there is a reason so I know if I should continue to do mine after ovulation :)


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh yuih i c it, mines not tht pos yet, buit if it does get drker il do a hpt,, do u think mine okes darkish or just normal 4 before af/??
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well I don't want to get your hopes up but mine have always been blank before AF until this month xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im not gettin my hopes up at all, just think the brown spotting is weird, cos we i spot i always come on the next day, so if im not on by tomo il get a little excited maybe lol as its stopped totally now! xx
i did one a few days after pos opk and it was as white as u like xx


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me- it could be one of many reasons:- 

1) we are POAS addicts! 
2) they are so cheap it's easy to keep testing for peace of mind
3) if you have never ovulated naturally u don't trust a positive and so keep testing!
4) they can work as hpts- they show positive when pregnant

or all those reasons :-D xx


----------



## babyloulou

Keepsmiling- that's exactly what mine did! And you are the perfect time of the cycle for implantation spotting! Ooo how exciting! Keep using the opks today and tomorrow and see what happens xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i will do, im now baout to go out 4 dinner with my friend n show her my wedding piks, only 7 months too late lol
and il be bak later and may poas later on,,,
xx


----------



## Smile4me

I wanna see wedding pics :) as you can see one of mine... Mine was 1yr in March woo hoo for us! 

Thanks loulou that helps hehe we are all addicts but I guess I would be more of one if I had the cheap ones... I will go to ebay/amazon for allllll the needed supplies if this cycle is not successful.

Oh keepsmiling...:dust: thats all I have to say!!! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

smile4me mine r on my fb, ill pm u my facebook name, ad me if u want n there all on there, ps if u do dnt mention ttc plz thanks xx


----------



## Smile4me

absolutely not... this is our private forum and no one needs to know any of our business :) right!!


----------



## lisaf

thanks for the input... I still don't know what to do... I'm not sure I'd be 'depressed' by skipping a few months... its hard to try and fail each month.. so by not trying, I'm not failing you know?
I think it would be a huge financial help for us... I had some debt before all this and we could be paying it off, but with all the doctors bills that makes it pretty hard. I could just leave it up to fate I guess... if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP, who cares, right?
I'll just be bitter at my work for not getting this in place back in March when I asked, lol. We even missed a start date of June 1st because my boss didn't reply and give us the go-ahead on the day we needed it ... none of us realized that by that 1 day delay, he pushed back the start date of coverage by a whole month.


----------



## Smile4me

Awww sorry LisaF as if you don't have enough stress as it is... Just talk to your dh and see what his thoughts are, ya know way out the pros and cons. In life we make decisions and sometimes things happen when you least expect them to and what do you do? You deal with it! I too have tons of debt due to my ex husband but it doens't keep me from ttc a beautiful baby. I pay what I can when I can and leave the rest up to God, seriously I know it sounds silly but things always have a way of working out for the best. 

I would just hate to see you stop trying and fall depressed due to what ifs... 
Ultimately though it is up to you and your dh and I'm sure the two of you will work it out sweetie, but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## lisaf

smile4me - Thanks.. I did talk to DH about it last night and he is as clueless as I am about what to do. I know thinks can work out even if I don't get this additional financial help, it will just be very frustrating to know that if I had waited I could have gotten that help. I would love to ask my parents for a loan, but I don't feel I have a good enough reason to be in debt to ask for their help, lol. I need a fairy godmother to come down and make me rich enough to buy a house, pay off all my debt, and cover the cost of all the treatments I need.
I'm leaning towards trying anyway because you never know... and heck, who says I'm going to suddenly be successful at it? So at least I'll know I didn't miss my chance. Then I can yell at my boss for messing up that earlier start time, lol.. maybe he'll give me extra vacation days to compensate..


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance:Exactly!!! See positive attitude... I dont' want to see you stop because then you are going to beat yourself up over.. well what if I would have ... Ugh you have too much going on for that sweetie.

OK LADIES I GOT A CALL FROM THE DOC
and she says my ultrasound is normal so I can stop worrying!!! Oh please let this be the month .. I'm ovulating now and Its on like donky kong.. I just sent a text to my husband... 
"We can do it like they do on the discovery channel" :sex: I know tmi but hey we are all in the same noahs ark!!


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me said:


> :happydance:Exactly!!! See positive attitude... I dont' want to see you stop because then you are going to beat yourself up over.. well what if I would have ... Ugh you have too much going on for that sweetie.
> 
> OK LADIES I GOT A CALL FROM THE DOC
> and she says my ultrasound is normal so I can stop worrying!!! Oh please let this be the month .. I'm ovulating now and Its on like donky kong.. I just sent a text to my husband...
> "We can do it like they do on the discovery channel" :sex: I know tmi but hey we are all in the same noahs ark!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling - that is a very good sign....Those OPK's do pick up HCG.


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies i havent been about lately and havent got time to catch up on whats been happening at the moment, but i will do later.

I hope everyone is ok and had a good week? I hope theres some good news around here when i catch up lol.

Speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Nice to see you Vickylou xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

nice of u to pop by vickie x


----------



## caz & bob

hi vicky how you doing hun xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

dose your temp have to be high or low for ovulation because my temp has gone up xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Ladies what should I use if my cm is not stretchy but i do not have time to get preseed... any suggestions?


----------



## lisaf

Well... I've read that actual eggwhites make a good substitute... but haven't had the guts to try it myself and don't know anyone who has.


----------



## babyloulou

Do you have Boots shops there? You can get conceive plus instead?? 

If not you can try real egg whites- but only from pasturised eggs so they are safe x


----------



## caz & bob

are drink grapfruit jucie hun x x xx x


----------



## Smile4me

ladies I'm sooo excited my doc called me back to reassure me that they saw follies... and I am going to CVS a pharmacy in the US that now carries preseed
yes LISA CVS carries preseed WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## lisaf

Weee!!! Good to know, lol! I think its cheaper online so I'll keep buying it that way and try to plan ahead. I'd be afraid I'd find the shelf empty where its supposed to be!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! Get shopping Smile4me!!! Xx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm heading out now... he he it is 19.95 and they keep it in the stock room so you have to call ahead and check... they just started carrying it... Wow God works miracles I tell ya!!


----------



## babyloulou

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hunnie il be getin mine this month im useing more than last month even thow i got mine but it was a chemical p xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

wher is vry1 tonight,, its v quite on here!!
its taking all my strenght not to nip to tesco and clear them out of hpt, as ther only 3.60 for 2!!


----------



## caz & bob

when you testing hun x x xx


----------



## keepsmiling

was suposed to be 25th n then i wil be 14dpo but if these lines stay good on opks i might test earlier maybe sat or sunday?
im 9dpo so want to give it a few more days relly, i dnt feel any diff so dnt think i am n think the spotting and opks wer just a fluke relly x


----------



## caz & bob

ho you never no hun my fx for you xxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

never no hey
i just di an opk and no line at all again,, 2nd nite ina row, maybe its a night thing??
who nos?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye mine only work in a morning 2 wee xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz...Your temp usually dips a little on the day of ovulation and then rises after ovulation and up to AF x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey vick - hope you are doing well.

Caz - yeah I thought that spike on your chart was weird but i guess we will have to wait till tomorrow to see what happens. If that is the case you might have Oed on CD11...have you beed doing OPK's?

smile - Yipee, and CVS carrries Preseed...get to your shopping....

keepsmiling - well maybe at night your urine is not as concentrated which is why you are getting the - at night.


----------



## keepsmiling

cud be!! its always ther in the day about lunch time, ill do another tomo and if it gets any darker i may test
xx


----------



## Smile4me

Keepsmiling - Good Luck tonight,,, i picked up some extra ovulation tests myself as I found them for about $1 at CVS :)


----------



## keepsmiling

im testin tomo but il pnly be 10dpo so i want to wait til 12dpo if i can, or ill end up testin againxx


----------



## caz & bob

ye ttc this is todays fx ks smile did you get your preseed hunnie x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0080.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm, maybe that is just a random high temp that you got today. I guess we will wait till tomorrow and see.


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun only jew to ovulat sunday but we will see what 2morrow brings x x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

yes I got the preseed it was on the shelf but the pharmacist said they have had two other calls about it so it must be in high demand as we all know.


----------



## keepsmiling

caz ur getin ther, another few days n ther wil be lovely lines on ther hun x


----------



## lisaf

caz- if you look at my charts you'll see that for some reason I get this rise a few days before ovulation... maybe your body is doing the same thing?


----------



## mrphyemma

caz & bob said:


> i no hun only jew to ovulat sunday but we will see what 2morrow brings x x x x x

I had some random extra high temps before I ovulated, I think it was down to the clomid.


----------



## keepsmiling

hey emma were fb buddies sooo, lol
keep the ttc on hush hush on ther plzzz xxx how r u xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no i think it is now xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah might be a freak temp due to clomid. We will see it wil probably be back down tommorrow.


----------



## caz & bob

i hope if thats how it has to be haha xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well look wht i have to look forward to hey ladies, hopefuly be on clomid for july august, if i can get the weght off, cos according to the nhs bmi i only need to lose another 12 lol this one says 14 loll xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes Kelly I have just been looking at your lovely wedding pics and having a giggle at the ones of your hen night ;) x p.s. Mum's the word. No ttc talk on facebook!


----------



## mrphyemma

ttc...are you not temping this cycle?


----------



## keepsmiling

haha yh that was a god nite, i sliced my foor open ona broken glass tho n ended up in a and e!! typical hey, and i work at the hosptial too lol
i looked rather big on my hen night piks, have u seen my honeymoon ones lol
xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I don't think I did. Where did you honeymoon? You don't look big in the pics x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I usually start temping around cd10...it is my way to try and stay stress free for a little bit of the cycle. I have been temping long enough to know what my temps mean so I temp from cd10 until I confirm O and then I try to stop...most times that doesnt happen. Sometimes after O is confirmed I will stop and then start again a few days before af is due....I dont know if it works but I do feel less stressed.


----------



## keepsmiling

jamaica baby!!! lol was lush the best 3500 iv ever spent lol
i felt it tho, i feel better now, only a bit lol xx


----------



## mrphyemma

No I definitely didn't see the pics then. I bet it was gorgeous.


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh it was, we r goin to go bak 4 our 10th annaversery with allll our kids in tow haha xx


----------



## Smile4me

heres todays ovulation test!!!!
 



Attached Files:







100_6411.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## keepsmiling

rather blurry hun but looks good 2 me, cnt c the lines that clear tho xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh where in jamaica did you go, my family is from there.


----------



## keepsmiling

negril, was beautiul, wher r ur family from, lucky ppl xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - yeah that looks like a pos, but it is bit blurry! Get on with the bding!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

negril is a beauty!!!! They have a house in Port Antonio which is close to montego bay. I never lived there but got to visit a bunch. I love negril!!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

i know.. don't know why my camera won't get a good shot but the lines are the same color so ... yep bding!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh it is gorgus xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay smile4me- get on it!!!!!! Xx


----------



## xkissyx

yayyy smile4me get to it girl!

keepsmiling i think u should do a test this weekend 

hi vicky hun how are you?

hi mrphyemma how are you?

lou hunni how you feeling today?

sonya hun my FS has decided to get me another US done and a HSG done and get bloods done on cd3 and 21 and also OH to get his spermies checked once all results r back i can get metformin and more help so hopefully looking to get my BFP by end of the year xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure you will Kis! Especially if he combines metformin and clomid! X

I'm feeling fine today thanks. I'm knackered but don't think it's pregnancy related- I'm just not sleeping well at all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - you might not be sleeping well b/c of the pg....hahaha..isnt restless sleep a symptom also?

Kis - I have faith you will have your BFP this year!


----------



## xkissyx

thanks ladies .... 

now i have answers i feel more relaxed and less anxious as i now know all is being done to get this sorted

bedtime for me .... night lou and ttc xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

night kis


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies im all good thanks. Managed to have words with the other half hes says he has no drive at the moment, hes really down and feeling shitty cause hes been out of work for 6 months. Hes trying hard to get one but no one wants him. Hes seeing himself as usueless at the moment. I guess ill just have to support him through this and forget about ttc til hes feeling better about everything.

I did 2 secret opks lastnight one at 8pm was light and the other at 2am and that was nearly positive. Got non left now though lol. And not feeling any pain. If i ov on my own it will be a miracle lol

Girls im going crazy though not dtd for a month or maybe over..... arghhhh lol.


Caz hope your alright hope them eggs do what they should do on sunday lol xxx

TTC hope your alright?

Kissy hows you? thanks for advice the other day x

Loulou have you been docs yet or booked in? everything ok with you? still in shock? x

Britt, keepsmiling, lisa and anyone else i missed hope your all well xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow vick...thats a long time for no nookie....It is really great that you are supporting him though this as I think he will need you most right now. I hope this tough time you guys are going through is shortlived and you can get back to bding and get your bfp.


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - where are you today?


----------



## lisaf

smile4me - to get a good closeup picture you usually have to switch to the macro setting (often indicated by a flower icon on digital cameras).


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lisa- Found it... lol it says close up...duh!!


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls,
just a quick post from me and I have only been able to read the last few posts just now....sorry....I just want to send you :dust: and hope you are all well. :hugs:

Girls I have had one of the roughest days in history, my beloved cat has gone missing and she hasnt been home for almost 2 days. DH and I are devestated, she literally is our kid. (not my profile pic, that is just a funny cat pic I found). I'm sorry dont mean to be a downer, DH and I are trying to cope. We have scowered the neighbourhood and gone to all the shelters and nothing, its like she vanished into thin air.

i will hopefully write tomorrow. Oh late afternoon i was like I should do an opk I guess.....and yup you guessed it +ve :wacko:...what lousy timing, we really dont fill like doing the IUI....

talk soon :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww Britt, 

I know how you feel about your kitty. We have three and one of ours went missing last year. She was gone for three days. We were distraught to say the least. I printed posters off and stuck them all around the village. She turned up on the 4th day looking very disheveled and sorry for herself. We assume she was shut up in someone's shed or something. I'm sure your kitty will turn up my love and please don't let it stop you going for the IUI. I guess the IUI is today then? All the best :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone today? Good I hope? I'm heading off shortly to get my bloods taken :( I've had a bit of a temp dip this morning but aren't going to worry unnecessarily just yet.

Good to see a few +opk's appearing around here, Britt, Smile and Caz? Here's to some June BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Britt- I am so sorry to hear that! Does your cat not usually wonder off? I ask that because my old cat used to go for days at a time and always come back! I am sure she will turn up babe. Please don't miss your IUI- you will feel even worse then xxx

Vickylou- can you not sneak a BD session in just incase? I am sorry OH (and obviously you) are having a rough time. Hope he picks up soon xxx

No- I haven't got into the docs- I rang them and they said as I am under the FS I don't need to see them! They just gave me a midwife's number and told me to ring her once I get past 6 weeks! I have my second HCG beta at the hospital this afternoon. However......... I made a BIG mistake this morning and did another digi with conception indicator and instead of the "2-3 weeks" I got two days ago I got the "1-2 weeks" again!!!! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Forget that last comment- I've just done another and it was 2-3 weeks again! My FMU seems to be absolutely rubbish!! The line on the normal test was faint this morning too- but this afternoons is darker than ever!!!


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Forget that last comment- I've just done another and it was 2-3 weeks again! My FMU seems to be absolutely rubbish!! The line on the normal test was faint this morning too- but this afternoons is darker than ever!!!

Yipppeeee thats great xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Yomo- how you doing? Xxx


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Hi Yomo- how you doing? Xxx

I am good thanks you? Are you getting used to the idea that you are going to be a MUMMY yet?? I hope you have your feet up relaxing! (Whilst not at work that is) I saw in your posts that you are a teacher what do you teach? x


----------



## babyloulou

No I am no where near getting used to it!!! Been TTCing for so long now I can't believe it won't go wrong!!! 

I teach English in a Special Needs Secondary. It's a school that concentrates on severe behaviour problems! Not really a 'put your feet' up kind of job! But at home OH is not letting me do anything at all! He shouts at me if I get myself a drink!! Ha ha! :-D 

Any symptoms your end? Xxx


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> No I am no where near getting used to it!!! Been TTCing for so long now I can't believe it won't go wrong!!!
> 
> I teach English in a Special Needs Secondary. It's a school that concentrates on severe behaviour problems! Not really a 'put your feet' up kind of job! But at home OH is not letting me do anything at all! He shouts at me if I get myself a drink!! Ha ha! :-D
> 
> Any symptoms your end? Xxx

Ha ha I would say it was one of those jobs that you are running around like a headless chicken!

Sounds an intresting job though, bet everyday is different.

I have a few symptoms veiny boobs and I am also getting mild AF cramps feel like I am going to come on but then again I have had those on and off all month with the clomid.

I am relaxed this month, I feel like it's out of my hands as such. And you getting your BFP after so long gives me hope. 

I am going to give Preseed a go this month though as I get very little EWCM so if it don't happen this month then there is always next xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, good luck today Emma

Britt I'm sorry sweetie - she will show up... :)

VickyLou - I'm sorry hun but maybe having the two of you relax for a bit, it may happen naturally... you know... just wait until he least expects it and plan an evening of "all about him night" and you know what will be the outcome ..... catch my drift... hehe

dh was fine with the preseed so for the ladies who havent tried it yet, it wasn't too bad just make sure you lay down for at least a 1/2 hour afterward.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck YOMO

Onelildream - Where are you?


----------



## keepsmiling

hey ladies, hope ur all ok!im fine today, in a good mood as the weather is gorgus so iv been sunbathing was lovely!!
xxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thank you ladies for all the comments on OH. Well he must have sensed i was talking about him lol. We dtd last night well more like early hours of this morning lol. I have told him i want him to see a doctor though as its a regular thing, him not having any drive. I honestly think its my fault but thats a long story. He wont speak to the doc about it tho cause hes embarrassed. Stress arghhh lol

Was at the docs this morning myself, had my metformin reduced thank god cause it was making me so ill and tired. And i got some diet pills yay!!! 

Loulou glad all is well with you. Can you get in to see fs for and early scan? just to make sure everythings in the righ place. 

Hope everyone else is well. Nice to see we are getting some positive opks..... FX for plenty of bfps in 2 weeks.

And i miss Ollie.... we need her back here. Damn complaints!!! Lets start a petition girls to get her back hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

the weather is lovely her to ks well still no ovulation yet temps have gone down this morning see what tomorrow brings xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

heyvicky,,my fs said he wud email my doc to give me diet pills and wot itd 4 etc!! but im tryin on my own,, i neeed to lose a stone by end of july at latest 2 c fs in august!!

goooodluck with the pills xx


----------



## VickyLou

Ive been on them before huni there horrible things but they take all the fat out of your system after eating something and they do work. My mate lost 3 stone in a few months on them too. 
If your finding it difficult to lose the weight huni then try the atkins for a month, it will be hard at first but in the first 2 weeks you will lose upto a stone and will not put it back on. Thats what ill be doing for a few months. Slimming world is doing this thing huni if u get a referal form your gp its all free for you. I have just asked for my referal today. So ill do the atkins til that come through xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hey vicky how are you hunnie good luck with them pills hun x x xx x x


----------



## VickyLou

Caz im alright feel weird not trying this month but it can only do me good. Hope your well sweety and thank you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

are will do you good hun xxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, All. Took some time off yesterday... Tried to think of other things... lol, we all know how well that worked!!! So, it's CD14 and yesterday and today I've been having MASSIVE cramps. I thought for sure I was going to see af 2 weeks early, but now I'm thinking it's just ovulation cramps. Do y'all get bad cramps when you're ovulating on clomid, too? Ugh, I feel like crawling in a blanket and sleeping all day. Last night we bd'ed, I could barely even move it hurt so bad! I'm not charting my temps, but it would be the time to ovulate, right? IDK, my cycle is usually 35-39 days, so I've never been too sure when ovulation was. But this being my first round of clomid should change that. So, should I be bding every night, or do cramps mean ovulation's over?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun i do on clomid x x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Onelildream said:


> Hey, All. Took some time off yesterday... Tried to think of other things... lol, we all know how well that worked!!! So, it's CD14 and yesterday and today I've been having MASSIVE cramps. I thought for sure I was going to see af 2 weeks early, but now I'm thinking it's just ovulation cramps. Do y'all get bad cramps when you're ovulating on clomid, too? Ugh, I feel like crawling in a blanket and sleeping all day. Last night we bd'ed, I could barely even move it hurt so bad! I'm not charting my temps, but it would be the time to ovulate, right? IDK, my cycle is usually 35-39 days, so I've never been too sure when ovulation was. But this being my first round of clomid should change that. So, should I be bding every night, or do cramps mean ovulation's over?

Hey the cramps will be ovulation huni i had them on every cycle. The first cycle i did i had horrible cramps. Sounds to me like you are ovulating with bding hurting too. 
you should dtd the every other day then 3 nights before ov the day of ov and the day after. So if i was you huni id do it tonight and tomorrow and maybe the day after to be on the safe side. Try doing opks hun you will no when ov is about to happen. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I used to get the cramps a few days before ov and then the day after as well! 

Well girls my wonderful F.S has just called me now- at about 6:45 to say he was working late and my Beta's arrived on his desk and he didn't want to make me wait until Monday! Everything's fine!!!  

For those that are interested my first beta at 13dpo was 139- my second at 16dpo (today) was 399! Apparently these are very high!! From what I can figure out an average at 16dpo is about 190 odd rather than 390 odd!!! Oooooo errrr!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Britt - I hope your kitty is ok. My neighbor's cat disappeared for several days (and was not prone to wandering) but he came home 3-4 days later. Please let us know!
Think your kitty knew you were doing IUI and sabotaged you so he could remain the center of attention?


----------



## lisaf

yay babylou! Good beta levels!! Still in the normal range.
(this is from peeonastick.com)
Days past conception/ovulation (DPO) hCG in mIU/mL
in singleton pregnancy 
7 days 0 - 5 
14 days 3 - 426 
21 days 18 - 7,340 
28 days 1,080 - 56,500 
35-42 days 7,650 - 229,000 
43-64 days 25,700 - 288,000 
57-78 days 13,300 - 253,000 
17-24 weeks 4,060 - 65,400 
25+ weeks 3,640 - 117,000 

So as you see, 14dpo can be over 400 so being 399 at 16 is totally normal


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Lisa :hugs::hugs: I am just so glad they are nice and high! :thumbup:


----------



## VickyLou

Twins loulou lol xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'd be happy with 10 babies! :happydance::haha::happydance:


----------



## VickyLou

lol that would be great. You try and try and try for years and years and nothing happens then you get caught and instead of one you have 2 or 3. Id love that. Ud never have to go through all the ttc crap again xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! It would be great wouldn't it!! I feel like I can breathe a slight sigh of relief- although obviously I am still only 4 weeks which is VERY early!

p.s: I loved your petition idea earlier! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

So I found another chart https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin
And the average HCG level in twins at 16dpo was 396!!! hehe!!


----------



## TntArs06

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is well. I had to do alot of catching up! Congrats Babylou! Thats awesome and Twins would be wonderful! :happydance::happydance:


I took my last round of clomid yesterday so just waiting to OV so we can inseminate! 

Best wishes ladies and have a good day/night


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, I've been plugging your numbers in to all kinds of HCG calculators etc... You are either high/normal, or average/twins
but what do I know right? I guess you should be prepared in case its twins but don't expect it?


----------



## VickyLou

PMA loulou remember that. If ollie was here she would be saying that you aswel lol. 

Im going to make a sign haha LET OLLIE BACK, LET OLLIE BACK LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! You're on the case Lisa!! That's pretty much what I thought when looking at the calculators too! There does seem to be a wide variety between the numbers though so it might not mean anything!! Although... I was a twin! (a Clomid twin too- my Mum took the dreaded tablets for years!) - unfortunately my twin died half way through my Mum's pregnancy. But I doubt twins run in family pregnancies when they have both been using Clomid!!


----------



## lisaf

I want her back too... but I'm not sure the admins would appreciate the petition/protest. They don't like their decisions to be discussed in the forums because it can stir up the issue they were trying to lay to rest in the first place.


----------



## babyloulou

She's allowed back sometime in June I think- about to email her now with my news! She had her scan today and everything was good! She saw the heartbeat and the baby even moved for her- even though she is only 8 weeks!! xxx


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha!! You're on the case Lisa!! That's pretty much what I thought when looking at the calculators too! There does seem to be a wide variety between the numbers though so it might not mean anything!! Although... I was a twin! (a Clomid twin too- my Mum took the dreaded tablets for years!) - unfortunately my twin died half way through my Mum's pregnancy. But I doubt twins run in family pregnancies when they have both been using Clomid!!

Being an accountant, I love crunching numbers, lol! 
Hmm, I know that Clomid increases the chance for multiples, so it could have just been the normal clomid bump your mom had..... BUT it might indicate a predisposition towards multiples? Maybe? Like your body is more likely to ovulate twice on Clomid even if it doesn't on its own? 
Wonder if there are any studies on that...


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream - Yes i have really bad cramps on clomid as a matter of fact, I have had them for three days and they are bad!! So that seems to be the norm side affect which shows you are ovulating :)

As far as you ladies who are trying to get your BMI down, well I can speak to that as I had los 75 pounds after my last child... YES 75 pounds. I did do the Atkins diet but I did a revised version.. those who care to know send me a pm and I'll give you the "skinny" on it.. lol skinny... it does work and I am living proof. I've kept it off for seven years now.


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> She's allowed back sometime in June I think- about to email her now with my news! She had her scan today and everything was good! She saw the heartbeat and the baby even moved for her- even though she is only 8 weeks!! xxx

aw i carnt wait for her to come back xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know! I miss her- I've emailed her to tell her my beta numbers but it's not the same as chatting on here!!!


----------



## VickyLou

Smile4me said:


> Onelildream - Yes i have really bad cramps on clomid as a matter of fact, I have had them for three days and they are bad!! So that seems to be the norm side affect which shows you are ovulating :)
> 
> As far as you ladies who are trying to get your BMI down, well I can speak to that as I had los 75 pounds after my last child... YES 75 pounds. I did do the Atkins diet but I did a revised version.. those who care to know send me a pm and I'll give you the "skinny" on it.. lol skinny... it does work and I am living proof. I've kept it off for seven years now.

Hey hun would be great if you could give me any advice really. I did the atkins for a month and lost nearly 2 stone but it made me really ill and tired so i cam off it. Going to go back on it in the next week or so though as i have alot to lose before december when i can restart treatment. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> I know! I miss her- I've emailed her to tell her my beta numbers but it's not the same as chatting on here!!!

i no hun i have just email her to see how she is xxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Tell ollie i said hi glad the scan went well too. Hope shes ok and not missing us all too much. I aint got her mail xx


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls, I'm back!!!!!!

Guess what our little Charlie came home this morning on her own at 0930am!!!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
She is a little beat up and was very hungry and thirsty but she is back...I'm not going to get into it ladies because i want to keep on a positive note but we have an old neighbour that hates cats....and has traps- i think she could have been trapped and let go far far away and she found her way back...sick hey?....I have no proof but I will keep her close and safe now. She is very happy to be home.

Also I did have the IUI this morning :thumbup:I actually was scheduled to get it about an hour after she came home- so perfect timing :)
it was okay, apparently the nurse had a hard time "getting into my cervix" (sorry tmi) anyway, for that reason it was quite painful...still cramping now- she said my cervix has a curve in it or something.
maybe that has caused some issues for the sperm trying to get in there? who knows.
so its done which is great and DH sperm sample was stellar apparently- the highest of the day lol... I actually had another positive opk this morning and it was even darker than yesterdays- so might be a touch early or right on time for the IUI, definitely not too late- oh and my temp was skyrocket high this morning, a post O temp- so just goes to show you not to trust it at all. My temps have been totally unreliable on Clomid

anyway, i tried to read through most of the posts:

first off ladies you are a wonderful bunch and thank you so much for the support and kind words about my cat- anyone that has a soft spot for animals I think is an amazing, kind person

Emma- thanks for the kind words, your chart looks great- as my post said my temps are totally whacked out- i may not even continue charting this cycle...no point really for me.
have you decided when you are going to test?

Babylou- thanks as well for the pma on my cat. How are you feeling? read your posts, I went through the oh no of the 1-2weeks to the yippee of the 2-3 weeks and the beta :thumbup: Just shows you how much a difference the conc of urine can make. How cool would that be if you had twins on the Clomid. Cant wait for the first scan :hugs:

Smile4me- hello lovely! Looks like you have a positive OPK0- :happydance: Glad the Preseed worked for you

Keepsmiling- hello how are you doing?

Vickylou- glad that you and Dh got to BD and thanks for sharing your stories with us, hope everything turns out well. My DH was shy about the doctors but he got over it quickly and now we are all good.

Onelildream- yes you are at the exactly right time for O! :thumbup: I never got O cramps until Clomid and I got them again pretty bad this cycle.

Lisa- you are too cute....I love it!! Yes Miss Kitty probably was holding out and then decided to come back right before IUI... thanks for all the love, she is one special kittycat that will be very spoiled. I feel like we got a second chance with her.

sorry if I missed anyone
good luck to all of those in the 2WW and waiting to O :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Britt!! I'm so glad she came home! :flower: I knew she would! :thumbup:

Thanks for the congrats! I feel good tonight- only symptom is backache. Glad your iui went so well! Here's to it being your month :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

YAY!!!! So glad kitty came home!! I understand why you were worried, its amazing/shocking what kind of nasty people there are out there.
We don't let out kitties outside (one of many reasons).


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance:Britt-Thats awesome!!!!!! I'm so glad she made her way home! I have three cats and I know my children would be devastated if one were to make their way outside.

Yay!!!! for the IUI- I'm so happy for you!:wohoo:


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt I have everything crossed for you that the IUI was successful :hugs: Glad Kitty returned :flower: I am going to call for my blood results on Monday and if they show I have ovulated I will test around Friday/Saturday. If the results are not good then there won't be any point so it all depends on the figures :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hello girls, I'm back!!!!!!
> 
> Guess what our little Charlie came home this morning on her own at 0930am!!!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
> She is a little beat up and was very hungry and thirsty but she is back...I'm not going to get into it ladies because i want to keep on a positive note but we have an old neighbour that hates cats....and has traps- i think she could have been trapped and let go far far away and she found her way back...sick hey?....I have no proof but I will keep her close and safe now. She is very happy to be home.
> 
> Also I did have the IUI this morning :thumbup:I actually was scheduled to get it about an hour after she came home- so perfect timing :)
> it was okay, apparently the nurse had a hard time "getting into my cervix" (sorry tmi) anyway, for that reason it was quite painful...still cramping now- she said my cervix has a curve in it or something.
> maybe that has caused some issues for the sperm trying to get in there? who knows.
> so its done which is great and DH sperm sample was stellar apparently- the highest of the day lol... I actually had another positive opk this morning and it was even darker than yesterdays- so might be a touch early or right on time for the IUI, definitely not too late- oh and my temp was skyrocket high this morning, a post O temp- so just goes to show you not to trust it at all. My temps have been totally unreliable on Clomid
> 
> anyway, i tried to read through most of the posts:
> 
> first off ladies you are a wonderful bunch and thank you so much for the support and kind words about my cat- anyone that has a soft spot for animals I think is an amazing, kind person
> 
> Emma- thanks for the kind words, your chart looks great- as my post said my temps are totally whacked out- i may not even continue charting this cycle...no point really for me.
> have you decided when you are going to test?
> 
> Babylou- thanks as well for the pma on my cat. How are you feeling? read your posts, I went through the oh no of the 1-2weeks to the yippee of the 2-3 weeks and the beta :thumbup: Just shows you how much a difference the conc of urine can make. How cool would that be if you had twins on the Clomid. Cant wait for the first scan :hugs:
> 
> Smile4me- hello lovely! Looks like you have a positive OPK0- :happydance: Glad the Preseed worked for you
> 
> Keepsmiling- hello how are you doing?
> 
> Vickylou- glad that you and Dh got to BD and thanks for sharing your stories with us, hope everything turns out well. My DH was shy about the doctors but he got over it quickly and now we are all good.
> 
> Onelildream- yes you are at the exactly right time for O! :thumbup: I never got O cramps until Clomid and I got them again pretty bad this cycle.
> 
> Lisa- you are too cute....I love it!! Yes Miss Kitty probably was holding out and then decided to come back right before IUI... thanks for all the love, she is one special kittycat that will be very spoiled. I feel like we got a second chance with her.
> 
> sorry if I missed anyone
> good luck to all of those in the 2WW and waiting to O :dust::dust::dust:

:yipee: hun she come home fx you get a :bfp: xx x x x xx


----------



## caz & bob

well i have still not ovulated yet i hope i do in the morning going my mums bbq tonight should be fun had my alcopops last night an will be having some tonight my temps were up this morning to xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0037.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Britt I have everything crossed for you that the IUI was successful :hugs: Glad Kitty returned :flower: I am going to call for my blood results on Monday and if they show I have ovulated I will test around Friday/Saturday. If the results are not good then there won't be any point so it all depends on the figures :wacko:

Em- good luck with your results, I am sure you O'd hon!! How are you feeling?

Caz- thanks hon. It looks like your OPK will be positive tomorrow. Its funny my temps went up before my +ve opk too....this Clomid stuff makes everything whacky- check out my chart, i discarded 2 temps b/c I know I hadnt O'd yet and FF would say I O'd 2 days early. I had a +ve opk a couple days ago and the next day it was even more positive, so who knows- I got the IUI on the day I had a super dark opk. Hope it works.

hope everyone has a great day :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hope so ha xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all? Hope we are all enjoying this beautiful weather we dont get too often here in the uk lol.

Britt great news on the cat glad she is safe and sound.

Caz looks to me like tomorrow will be the day. Any cramps at the moment? xxx

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

just bloated hun and a bit off back ace xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hey britt im ok, stil hangin on in there, no pos opk not 2nd line at all, so think its just a matter of time b4 af sows, i wish id never even startin peein on sticks now!!
fingers crosed for the iui hun xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yay 4 ov emma, xx


----------



## xkissyx

gooday ladies ... i've come in from the sun for a cooling break so warmmmm 28 ere so bring on the tan ... hope your all ok and yayyyyy loulou on the nice and high results i'm sayintwins and 1 of each xx


----------



## TntArs06

Good Morning ladies...

Hope you all are doing well. Im going camping today and had a question..... Does taking clomid and estrogen mess up BBT's?? I thought I saw one girl that said it messed up hers. Yesterday I had a very faint line on my OPK strip so IDK if my OV will be coming soon or if the clomid is messing things up.... LOL

Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## caz & bob

ye clomid can mess things up hun if you got aline you wont be far off ovulation then hunnie have a great time campin xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

caz & bob said:


> ye clomid can mess things up hun if you got aline you wont be far off ovulation then hunnie have a great time campin xxxx

Thank you so much. My last months chart on FF had me OVing on day 22 and my lines on the OPKs came way before then. So i BD on the wrong days...im assuming. So I didn't want to miss it this time around. Thats why I asked!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i no its hard isnt it you have to bd in your fertil period and when you ovulat do it that day and the day after then you should be coverd then hun i always do it then to xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

have a good night girls see you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Britt11

TntArs06 said:


> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Im going camping today and had a question..... Does taking clomid and estrogen mess up BBT's?? I thought I saw one girl that said it messed up hers. Yesterday I had a very faint line on my OPK strip so IDK if my OV will be coming soon or if the clomid is messing things up.... LOL
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!!!

Hello, yes that was me. The clomid has screwed up my temps like crazy (they used to be very stable and textbook off Clomid), if I went on temps and FF it would have showed that I O'd 3 or 4 days ago, even BEFORE I got a +ve opk. It messed it up last cycle too, and I just thought I o'd at a different time.
My FS said not to trust temp charting at all, the clinic doesnt recommend doing it in general and said if you must do it than its just for your own info, but do not rely on it and we dont need to see the charts

hope this helps
xx


----------



## keepsmiling

we def need to bfps here soon, losing hope here ladies xx lol x


----------



## Onelildream

keepsmiling- DON'T LOSE HOPE! We can do this! Good thing we have each other, right? Or else we'd be doing this all by ourselves... I'm hoping we'll all be getting our bfps soon, too, but I am certainly glad to have you girls that know the pain. Shoot-I'm on CD15, I have a whole 'nother 2 weeks ahead of me! I'd be dyin without you girls! We can do this! We CAN do this!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

onelildream, yuh we have each other, me n dh had a hugeee row last nite, havent really spoke to him seince, men hey!!
im 11dpo and getin spotting stil,, just want af to arrive now n move on to next month x


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream said:


> keepsmiling- DON'T LOSE HOPE! We can do this! Good thing we have each other, right? Or else we'd be doing this all by ourselves... I'm hoping we'll all be getting our bfps soon, too, but I am certainly glad to have you girls that know the pain. Shoot-I'm on CD15, I have a whole 'nother 2 weeks ahead of me! I'd be dyin without you girls! We can do this! We CAN do this!!!

So true onlildream!!! Looks like you, Caz, and me are cycle buddies. Did you ovulate yet?


----------



## Onelildream

Smile-Yeah, I'm pretty sure. My cramps have been horrendous, so I'm thinkin last night, today, and tomorrow dtd, but I'm just going to count yesterday as my Ovulation day. I am ordering opks for next month if nothing happens this month...and I don't chart my temp, as my doctor said clomid messes things up... idk when my actual ovulation was. I'm thinkin of getting some preseed too, but I don't want to go too crazy. My hubby is dying with all the supplies I "NEED" to get! lol. He just thinks we can sit back and get pregnant the natural way...which is NOT working, thus the Clomid....


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream said:


> Smile-Yeah, I'm pretty sure. My cramps have been horrendous, so I'm thinkin last night, today, and tomorrow dtd, but I'm just going to count yesterday as my Ovulation day. I am ordering opks for next month if nothing happens this month...and I don't chart my temp, as my doctor said clomid messes things up... idk when my actual ovulation was. I'm thinkin of getting some preseed too, but I don't want to go too crazy. My hubby is dying with all the supplies I "NEED" to get! lol. He just thinks we can sit back and get pregnant the natural way...which is NOT working, thus the Clomid....

I totally understand... you can just go to your nearest CVS and get the preseed.. made that discovery two days ago hehe just went there and got the cheap ov tests too, they sell them for 18 for 20 of them :) yIppee!!

Also make sure you don't urinate for four hours on the OPK's learned a months lesson on that one as I didn't read directions properly. 

I went to the library and got a fertility book, are any of you aware that clomid can be prescribed for men as well????


----------



## Onelildream

Smile-Bahaha. I totally just read that somewhere! I'm thinking of slipping some clomid in my hubbies food. hahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

I KNOW!!!!! I think I'm going to check my OB and see what she says... my poor dh would do it I think... but after I have had migrains and horrible cramps, sore boobs etc.. maybe not.. lol, I totally thought I was pg last month but nope... just side effects so be ready for the pg side effects. So you have previous children, have you been diagnosed, is this your second marriage? just curious if we are experiencing the same thing... I always thought I was fertile myrtle.... UGH! I'm trying not to get stressed and just relax because every book I had read says relax and not stress about it, easy for them to say!
Thank God the weather is nice and everyone can just kinda take a break from it all (weekend) I even had a mich ultra today to just relax!!


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Ladies!!:wave: Just popping is as I haven't really posted my of anything in the last few days. So, im on CD15 today...no sign of O :growlmad: and my temps are all over the place. Im at least hoping to O before CD 21....so we will see. 

I hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## Delilahsown

oops! I meant..cd14.


----------



## VickyLou

Ladies i want it so bad..... Its starting to hurt everytime i see someone pregnant or someone with a baby. 
My next door neighbour is my fellas cousin hes got a little girl whos 14 months. Honestly she is beautiful. I was with her today playing with her, walking with her laughing and playing. My heart was melting. But i felt sick right in the pit of my stomach, alls i wanted to do was run away and cry.... Ive been in a mood all night with my other half ( i dont no why cause its not his fault) I just want to scream, WHEN WILL IT BE MY TURN!
Im sick of people saying to me "dont worry it will happen soon"
"just forget about and it will happen" Or your only young give it time. Honestly the next person to say that im going snap at. 

Argh sorry ladies rant rant rant..... Alls i want to do is break down and cry but i cant cause OH has friends round.

Anyway hope your all well and enjoying the lovely weather xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

VickyLou said:


> Ladies i want it so bad..... Its starting to hurt everytime i see someone pregnant or someone with a baby.
> My next door neighbour is my fellas cousin hes got a little girl whos 14 months. Honestly she is beautiful. I was with her today playing with her, walking with her laughing and playing. My heart was melting. But i felt sick right in the pit of my stomach, alls i wanted to do was run away and cry.... Ive been in a mood all night with my other half ( i dont no why cause its not his fault) I just want to scream, WHEN WILL IT BE MY TURN!
> Im sick of people saying to me "dont worry it will happen soon"
> "just forget about and it will happen" Or your only young give it time. Honestly the next person to say that im going snap at.
> 
> Argh sorry ladies rant rant rant..... Alls i want to do is break down and cry but i cant cause OH has friends round.
> 
> Anyway hope your all well and enjoying the lovely weather xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

vicky hun i know just how you feel i know i'm only 23 but my OH is getting on ... he doesn't understand my desperation to be a mummy .... i've been playin mummy to other people children since i was 13 i'm just a natural and it kills me to know that i'm not going to be a mummy anytime soon ...

over the past year there's been lots and lots of babies born around me including family and friends ... i just take a min and think they having thier babies now but when its my turn i know it'll be extra special and worth all the heartache ..

how are we all today ladies? xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi ladys how are you all the weather her is lovely well think i might of ovulated what do you think x x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0027.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Delilahsown

VERY possible Caz!! thats kinda why I don't like using the strips....I hate guessing! I took one last night again- still not even close. The second line is so faint- you can barely see it.


----------



## caz & bob

aw its bad when you have to keep doing them isnt it hope you get your + opk hunnie xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

Britt11 said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Im going camping today and had a question..... Does taking clomid and estrogen mess up BBT's?? I thought I saw one girl that said it messed up hers. Yesterday I had a very faint line on my OPK strip so IDK if my OV will be coming soon or if the clomid is messing things up.... LOL
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!!!
> 
> Hello, yes that was me. The clomid has screwed up my temps like crazy (they used to be very stable and textbook off Clomid), if I went on temps and FF it would have showed that I O'd 3 or 4 days ago, even BEFORE I got a +ve opk. It messed it up last cycle too, and I just thought I o'd at a different time.
> My FS said not to trust temp charting at all, the clinic doesnt recommend doing it in general and said if you must do it than its just for your own info, but do not rely on it and we dont need to see the charts
> 
> hope this helps
> xxClick to expand...

Ya it was weird last month I had 3 pos OPKs and then the FF site I ovulated like a week and a half later. So maybe mine was doing that too. IDK if I wasted my money on the FF site because of the clomid. Somehow I feel like its not all that acurate for us ladies that take clomid. So i dont know what to do at this moment cause my temps are dopping and have creamy CM...so I know OV is going to come soon. And i stopped taking the clomid 5 days ago.


----------



## keepsmiling

the :witch: got me tday, but ona good note, its the 2nd month ina row iv had a cycle of 5 weeks, normally very 7-8 weeks so maybe the weight loss it helping
xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw keep it up hunnie xxxx


----------



## VickyLou

xkissyx said:


> vicky hun i know just how you feel i know i'm only 23 but my OH is getting on ... he doesn't understand my desperation to be a mummy .... i've been playin mummy to other people children since i was 13 i'm just a natural and it kills me to know that i'm not going to be a mummy anytime soon ...
> 
> over the past year there's been lots and lots of babies born around me including family and friends ... i just take a min and think they having thier babies now but when its my turn i know it'll be extra special and worth all the heartache ..
> 
> how are we all today ladies? xx

Thanks hun so glad someone else understands. Its starting to drive me crazy. Im only 22 huni and OH is 30, he wants it as much as i do but my family and friends dont understand why i want it so much. I hate pcos for doing this to me.....

Hope your well huni.


Caz it could be possible they look about the same to me. Have you had any bad cramps with go with the opk. Ive had some bad cramps yesterday and today and feel very wet down below so i think i may of ovulated but no opks left so cant be sure. And it doesnt matted anyway since were not bding anyway xx

keep smiling sorry af got you hun but yay on the weight loss helping your af. FX for a good cycle this month xxx
Hope all the other ladies are well xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun had bad cramps and backpain xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hope everyone is ok today! Vickylou and kissy- big hugs to you both! I do know how you feel- after nearly 6 years of ttc I was starting to give up hope. It is awful- my worst thing was dreading going to work- I'm a teacher in a school in quite a deprived area and seeing these women dropping their neglected kids off at school with hardly any clothes and undernourished while Mum had a fag in her mouth started to get really difficult! That and knowing I was turning 31 this June was killing me!! I have everything crossed for you girls- and I will honestly say I truly believe it was loads and loads of preseed that did it this month! Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

how much did you use loulou xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

A whole syringe each BD! I did it on ellen's advice because it's the only thing she did different her bfp cycle too! It definitely worked because we did everything else wring that last cycle! We didn't even bd the day before ov or the day of ov!!! I never got a positive opk so didn't know I was ovulating- we only did it 2 days before. I used softcups too though- they keep the sperm next to the cervix for hours xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ho i will try that i dont like softcups hun we have used quit alot this month but not a full syringe when i bd again the next 3 day think i will use full ones xxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Afternoon Ladies!!

Babylou- I was looking at your ff chart and noticed that you never had a +opk this cycle. Was your O confirmed by a blood test? Was just wondering...im getting sorta impatient waiting for this O to happen and my temps are just all over the place.


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Delilah- no not really! This last cycle was a bit of a mess- I never got a positive opk- I also wasn't sleeping well and messed a lot of temps up! I had a prog test in cd21- the level was only 28 (uk level- it would be a level 14 in USA). I was really confused as I thought I might be ovulating on cd21 but the level suggested I had ovulated before at some point- but the level wasn't brilliant! I have since realised I ov'ed on cd16- we didn't bd much around that time and only 2 days before (plus OH has sperm issues!) - so all those months and years of doing everything right I can't believe it happened on such a messed up month! 

Like I say the only good things I did that month was to use loads of preseed and used a softcup after every BD! 
Xxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

babyloulou said:


> Hi Delilah- no not really! This last cycle was a bit of a mess- I never got a positive opk- I also wasn't sleeping well and messed a lot of temps up! I had a prog test in cd21- the level was only 28 (uk level- it would be a level 14 in USA). I was really confused as I thought I might be ovulating on cd21 but the level suggested I had ovulated before at some point- but the level wasn't brilliant! I have since realised I ov'ed on cd16- we didn't bd much around that time and only 2 days before (plus OH has sperm issues!) - so all those months and years of doing everything right I can't believe it happened on such a messed up month!
> 
> Like I say the only good things I did that month was to use loads of preseed and used a softcup after every BD!
> Xxxxx

Thanks Babyloulou!!:hugs:
At least that gives me some glimmer of hope :juggle:
I'll be going to have my cd21 progest test done this friday, so we'll see where im at. I do remember reading somewhere that sometimes opks aren't so reliable when taking clomid. I guess we are just so used to "seeing" things with our eyes to give us something to hold onto.

Any symptoms for you, btw?


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Babylou, I got my +opk last Thursday and dh and I used a full syringe three days OV day and two days after so I get my blood on 21st day as well so we will see what happens

Good Luck Delilah have you ovulated?


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Thanks Babylou, I got my +opk last Thursday and dh and I used a full syringe three days OV day and two days after so I get my blood on 21st day as well so we will see what happens
> 
> Good Luck Delilah have you ovulated?

Nope:shrug: all my opks have been negative- the second lines have been very faint. I usually have very long cycles to begin with- I wouldn't get positives until about day 32-35. Since this is my first cycle on clomid, im hoping at least to o by cd21- i'll go for my cd21 bloods this friday. Thats why I was asking babylou if she ever got a +opk this past cycle...since I noticed that she didn't on her ff chart.

fx'd for you sweets!


----------



## Smile4me

ahhh ok I understand now. Do you take Maca or does your husband?


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> ahhh ok I understand now. Do you take Maca or does your husband?

No, just me. I tried to get him to take it which he did for about a week, but he's LAZY in that aspect- unless im the one shoving it down his throat- he won't remember to take it. I started taking it since I was trying to find natural ways to remedy my pcos, but about a month into it, was when I was RX'd the clomid.


----------



## Smile4me

Hey! We are cycle buddies too..haha!!


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Hey! We are cycle buddies too..haha!!

haha...I guess we are!! Now, if I can just catch up to you and Caz and OVULATE- we could be in the 2ww together too!


----------



## Smile4me

Fingers crossed sweetie!!! Don't stress,,, i know easier said than done but we have to live normal and support each other that we can all achieve BFP's!!!!!!!


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Fingers crossed sweetie!!! Don't stress,,, i know easier said than done but we have to live normal and support each other that we can all achieve BFP's!!!!!!!

Thank you me dear! I'm trying not to think about it too much! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

you think that's enough for all of us? hehehe....


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies, how is everyone doing?


----------



## babyloulou

Delilahsown said:


> Thanks Babyloulou!!:hugs:
> At least that gives me some glimmer of hope :juggle:
> I'll be going to have my cd21 progest test done this friday, so we'll see where im at. I do remember reading somewhere that sometimes opks aren't so reliable when taking clomid. I guess we are just so used to "seeing" things with our eyes to give us something to hold onto.
> 
> Any symptoms for you, btw?

I had no symptoms at all before the bfp on 11dpo- absolutely nothing. In fact a lot less than I usually get on Clomid- no sore boobs , no headaches or anything, so I guess you coul say my main symptom was no clomid side effects after ov!! Once I got to about 13dpo I got back ache and bad bloating!! Now I just have mild back ache. Nothing else yet! Good luck with your test - there's plenty of time foy you to ov yet! I ov'ed on different days each cycle- CD14, CD18, CD27, CD16 xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

sonyabazonya said:


> Good morning ladies, how is everyone doing?

Morning Sonya! How you diddling? Xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies how are we today?

i had the worse mood yesterday just felt like OH was doing my head in by doing nothing at all i just wanted to hide in a room n sleep xx


----------



## yomo

Afternoon, 

I am 11dpo today but I feel like I am going to OV my boobs are killing, my back is aching and now I feel really bloated.....has anyone else had this whilst you are on Clomid is this normal? I am not due on till Wed.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Britt11

yomo said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I am 11dpo today but I feel like I am going to OV my boobs are killing, my back is aching and now I feel really bloated.....has anyone else had this whilst you are on Clomid is this normal? I am not due on till Wed.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

Good morning ladies.
Yomo, have you taken a test yet? :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

we def need some more :bfp: soon
im hoping got be on clomid in august,, if i can lose 2lb a week ish then tht wud make it middle of july wen im the right weight, so about 4lb beore i m there im ringing up fs to get an appoimnrtn, so hoping to start clomid in august, finally got sumthing to be excited bout lol xx


----------



## Smile4me

YOMO that sounds like you need to take a test sweetie!!! FXD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Missed y'all this weekend! 
SMILE-I'm struggling with secondary infertility. It took 18months to conceive my son, but only 3 weeks off birth control for my daughter... She was my first. So, this time, my doctor wanted to help us get pregnant quicker... all that waiting about killed me!
My husband is going to get tested if we're not pregnant within 6 months, but they assume it's the female's problem when it comes to secondary infertility, I guess???
Anyway, I'm hoping things will work out soon. I'm not the best with patience...


----------



## Onelildream

YOMO-TEST, GIRL! You've got us all on pins and needles!


----------



## Onelildream

So...question... Starting last Friday I had killer cramping.. Pretty sure it was ovulation, but no ewcm... Pretty dry, actually... Do you think I still ovulated? I don't have opks or preseed yet, and I'm not charting temps cause of clomid. I will get opks and preseed for next month, if I'm not preg this cycle... Anyway, I'm on CD17, and had Clomid (50mg) 3-7. I'm still crampy... Do you think I'd still be ovulating? What the heck is going on???


----------



## Smile4me

I understand my patience has ran sooo think these past fifteen months, every month I'm going Yes this could be it... NOPE but I also didn't really research it because I have children already... so I too have to check myself when it comes to patience and realizing that It can happen!!! Oh we have to be close to a BFP soon for one of us in the clomid club :)


----------



## caz & bob

fx for all of us in tww xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I would test if I was you Yomo- I got my bfp at 11dpo- adn my backache and bloating started at 12dpo! It could be a good sign xx


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> I would test if I was you Yomo- I got my bfp at 11dpo- adn my backache and bloating started at 12dpo! It could be a good sign xx

I really really don't want to test until I am late, I have no tests in the house.

Don't worry I shall keep you posted, the witch might turn up early this is normally what I feel like the day she turns up. I hope I am wrong! Its really hard as on your first month you don't know if it's the clomid side effects or not. Is your AF twice as bad??? 

Is anyone else due to test within the next couple of days??

Babylou, :thumbup:to the newly pregnant! 

Been to see my friend tonight she had a baby Saturday Ava Poppy she is adorable, I held her and actually thought of running with her, God I want a baby sooo much! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:test: yomo hunnie xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yomo I'm 10dpo but waiting to find out from my bloodtests if I have ovulated. if I have I will be testing in a few days :) Good Luck x


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream said:


> So...question... Starting last Friday I had killer cramping.. Pretty sure it was ovulation, but no ewcm... Pretty dry, actually... Do you think I still ovulated? I don't have opks or preseed yet, and I'm not charting temps cause of clomid. I will get opks and preseed for next month, if I'm not preg this cycle... Anyway, I'm on CD17, and had Clomid (50mg) 3-7. I'm still crampy... Do you think I'd still be ovulating? What the heck is going on???

well onelildream, My first round of clomid was 50mg and I had horrendous cramping and no cm at all, i was completely dry.
I had all the pregnany symptoms too.

This round 100mg so far no ewcm but I got a positive OPK cd15 still no ewcm so I used a full syringe as advised by Babylou who got pregnant with a full syringe each night of bding, so I followed the same dosage and I have been also drinking a ton of diet green tea and grapefruit juice.

My experience with the low dosage was awful and so far this second round is much better, no migraines! 
Advice - Get the OPKs at CVS - qty 20 for 18.99 and the preseed is 20 but for 40.00 you will be all set until you need a hpt :) good luck huni but the low dosage is not fun in my opinion!


----------



## yomo

mrphyemma said:


> Yomo I'm 10dpo but waiting to find out from my bloodtests if I have ovulated. if I have I will be testing in a few days :) Good Luck x

Thanks babes, Do they give you your results over the telephone? I called the hospital on Friday to ask if my 21 bloods were ok and they told me they have the results but were unable to share them over the phone!! Whats that all about???? xx


----------



## Smile4me

yomo said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Yomo I'm 10dpo but waiting to find out from my bloodtests if I have ovulated. if I have I will be testing in a few days :) Good Luck x
> 
> Thanks babes, Do they give you your results over the telephone? I called the hospital on Friday to ask if my 21 bloods were ok and they told me they have the results but were unable to share them over the phone!! Whats that all about???? xxClick to expand...

GRRRR I feel your pain as that is what happened to me and I was sooo aggrevated! 

I'm only on cd20 so I won't be testing until about 7 more days?
instead of beetlejuice,beetlejuice,beetlejuice
:dust: :dust: :dust: !!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

yomo said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Yomo I'm 10dpo but waiting to find out from my bloodtests if I have ovulated. if I have I will be testing in a few days :) Good Luck x
> 
> Thanks babes, Do they give you your results over the telephone? I called the hospital on Friday to ask if my 21 bloods were ok and they told me they have the results but were unable to share them over the phone!! Whats that all about???? xxClick to expand...

I'm hoping they will as I don't see the fs now until 12th July!!! :dohh: That is if I ever get through. I phoned repeatedly all day today and no blooming answer. The secretary is only in on Mondays and Tuesdays so if she doesn't answer tomorrow I am stuffed :growlmad:


----------



## Smile4me

WHAT JULY????? OMG that just drives me bonkers!! They put us on these medications and then we are left to fin for ourselves to get answers. I am so glad we have this forum to talk to each other and keep each other motivated... I don't know what I would do without all of you! If I were you, I would just do a pg test to see what it says...

Do all of you continue to do the OPK's even after ovulation? I have noticed some do and some don't... I did one each day after ovulation for three days but the line was faint so I didn't really know what the point of it was other than spending money... he he


Lisaf - Where are you btw?


----------



## mrphyemma

I personally don't bother carrying on with the opk's. Once I have a + opk and my temps rise I put the opks away. It can get costly this ttc lark!


----------



## caz & bob

i no it can hun i have gone threw 10 this month ran out so im going to get 10 more and make them last because i no now when i am ovulating so i will just use it when i no xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I continued doing them- but only to feed the POAS addiction- and only because I had so many for ridiculously cheap! Less than £15 for 100 from Amazon xx


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance:YAY Babylou I am so happy sweetie you changed your information!!! I have the chills I'm so happy for you!!! I have to give you kudos for continuing to stay here for us, you are awesome!:hugs:
I think this whole group of women will do the same


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks smile4me! I will stay and support you all for as long as I'm wanted! That's why the two seperate threads were set up. This thread is so we can still all chat together-keeping the Clomid Club as a haven for people who want to avoid people with bfps xxx


----------



## caz & bob

when do you have your scan loulou xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

FS is giving me an early one at 10 weeks- nothing until then xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw carnt wait for the pics hunnie xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Me neither! I am petrified! I haven't slept since my bfp! Absolutely terrified it will go wrong! Xx


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, lou, don't stress. Try to take it easy... Worrying makes your blood pressure go up! That baby is going to be fine! You're a Mommy! YAY! I'm so excited to see your scans! Do you have a scan date? We will all be looking forward to it!


----------



## caz & bob

aw it will be fine hun im shore fx for you xxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

No, not yet. When I spoke to the fs about my hcg levels on Friday he said a scan date would follow in the post for 6 weeks time xx


----------



## caz & bob

soon be here time flys hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

night all xxx


----------



## TntArs06

I hope all you ladies are doing well!!!

Today is CD11 and IDK if I am ovulating or what? But I have Endo and used to pain down there...but today my lower right quadrant hurts....is it the clomid? Im on 100mg. well I took it CD2-6. I read that other women "felt" their ovaries OVing. Hmm Idk what is going on...and yesterday I had a faint second line on my opk strip and today there is hardly a second line. I dont think I missed OV.

Just thought Id ask sense this is my second month on it!

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> Lisaf - Where are you btw?

Just got busy. I still can't decide what to do .. whether to try this cycle or take a break so I can get the disability coverage in place first. It would sure take the pressure off whether I'm going to O on my own or not. But I just don't want to regret whichever way I decide to go.


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies i havent been around for a while been trying not to obssess has much this month an not been doing temps either just been going with the flow hope everyone is keeping ok an trying to stay stress free not easy i know well me had my 21 day bloods done yesterday so im cd 22 today and i think i ov on cd14 according to the opk so im 8 dpo now so im into my last ww not feeling has nervous has i normally do at this point i havent been testing an i only did 4 opks this month keeping my fx for everyone havent had time to read back so not sure what everyone else is on anyway got to go to work now will catch up later x xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Sam- lovely to see you babe xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls well the weather her is alot cooler today bu the sun is out so i will be getin my washing out xxxx


----------



## KJMM

I'd like to join, but cannot see where I can add this to some kind of favourite area instead of having to search ... ? I have been TTC for nearly 3 years, had x2 missed miscarriages (Jun 2008 / Feb 2009) and have had some private tests which have shown some things that could potentially have been the 'reason' behind "why". Was told I was not ovulating, which is why I cannot now get pregnant. Just had a hystoscopy as uterus lining showed dark shadows but they found nothing ... also AMH test results were that I have very few eggs (IVF not an option any more!). After op he bizarrly said just to keep trying and get pregnant ... mmmm had to remind him that I wasn't ovulating and now have to wait for follow up consultant appt (15th Jun). He mentioned clomid to me in last appt, so I'm hoping he'll give me this on 15th (it does sound daunting though). Tablets, scans, dosage etc. 

Does anyone know if clomid will help with egg reserve ...? I have to give this one last try (3 strikes and out) before moving onto other options, although these are reducing fast!

Good luck to everyone .... :)


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome KJMM- I hope Clomid works for you! I have never ovulated once by myself in 30 years- but Clomid helped me ovulate and I got my BFP last cycle on round 4 of Clomid! So good luck xxxx

p.s:- on the top of the forum you will see something called "user cp"- if you click on that it will show all the threads you are subscribed to if they have been replied to since you last visited them. (you are subscribed to any you have posted on) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hunnie good luck with the clomid xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

KJMM said:


> I'd like to join, but cannot see where I can add this to some kind of favourite area instead of having to search ... ? I have been TTC for nearly 3 years, had x2 missed miscarriages (Jun 2008 / Feb 2009) and have had some private tests which have shown some things that could potentially have been the 'reason' behind "why". Was told I was not ovulating, which is why I cannot now get pregnant. Just had a hystoscopy as uterus lining showed dark shadows but they found nothing ... also AMH test results were that I have very few eggs (IVF not an option any more!). After op he bizarrly said just to keep trying and get pregnant ... mmmm had to remind him that I wasn't ovulating and now have to wait for follow up consultant appt (15th Jun). He mentioned clomid to me in last appt, so I'm hoping he'll give me this on 15th (it does sound daunting though). Tablets, scans, dosage etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if clomid will help with egg reserve ...? I have to give this one last try (3 strikes and out) before moving onto other options, although these are reducing fast!
> 
> Good luck to everyone .... :)

Hi KJMM and welcome! :flower:
I hear ya, that sounds so frustrating. Do you know what your FSH # was? How low was the egg reserve? My FSH is actually quite high for my age and so I know we have to move quickly as the reserve is being depleted.
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> KJMM said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join, but cannot see where I can add this to some kind of favourite area instead of having to search ... ? I have been TTC for nearly 3 years, had x2 missed miscarriages (Jun 2008 / Feb 2009) and have had some private tests which have shown some things that could potentially have been the 'reason' behind "why". Was told I was not ovulating, which is why I cannot now get pregnant. Just had a hystoscopy as uterus lining showed dark shadows but they found nothing ... also AMH test results were that I have very few eggs (IVF not an option any more!). After op he bizarrly said just to keep trying and get pregnant ... mmmm had to remind him that I wasn't ovulating and now have to wait for follow up consultant appt (15th Jun). He mentioned clomid to me in last appt, so I'm hoping he'll give me this on 15th (it does sound daunting though). Tablets, scans, dosage etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if clomid will help with egg reserve ...? I have to give this one last try (3 strikes and out) before moving onto other options, although these are reducing fast!
> 
> Good luck to everyone .... :)
> 
> Hi KJMM and welcome! :flower:
> I hear ya, that sounds so frustrating. Do you know what your FSH # was? How low was the egg reserve? My FSH is actually quite high for my age and so I know we have to move quickly as the reserve is being depleted.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

What do FSH levels tell you and should we request them when we get our 21 days blood? 

Britt - I just noticed sweetie you say 10th cycle... is this your 10th cycle on clomid?


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KJMM said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join, but cannot see where I can add this to some kind of favourite area instead of having to search ... ? I have been TTC for nearly 3 years, had x2 missed miscarriages (Jun 2008 / Feb 2009) and have had some private tests which have shown some things that could potentially have been the 'reason' behind "why". Was told I was not ovulating, which is why I cannot now get pregnant. Just had a hystoscopy as uterus lining showed dark shadows but they found nothing ... also AMH test results were that I have very few eggs (IVF not an option any more!). After op he bizarrly said just to keep trying and get pregnant ... mmmm had to remind him that I wasn't ovulating and now have to wait for follow up consultant appt (15th Jun). He mentioned clomid to me in last appt, so I'm hoping he'll give me this on 15th (it does sound daunting though). Tablets, scans, dosage etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if clomid will help with egg reserve ...? I have to give this one last try (3 strikes and out) before moving onto other options, although these are reducing fast!
> 
> Good luck to everyone .... :)
> 
> Hi KJMM and welcome! :flower:
> I hear ya, that sounds so frustrating. Do you know what your FSH # was? How low was the egg reserve? My FSH is actually quite high for my age and so I know we have to move quickly as the reserve is being depleted.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What do FSH levels tell you and should we request them when we get our 21 days blood?
> 
> Britt - I just noticed sweetie you say 10th cycle... is this your 10th cycle on clomid?Click to expand...

HI Hon, thanks for the post.
This is actually my second round of Clomid only but yeah we have been actively TTC for 10 long cycles! :)
The FSH # is done on CD3 specifically, it tells you if you have a potentially lower egg reserve or egg quality. It should be below 10 and ideally around 3-6 I believe. Mine was around 10 which is not good especially for my age. We really have to move quickly to conceive, basically 3 rounds of IUI than directly into IVF- pretty sad to be that way in your early 30's. DH's SA was not great either which is another factor.
The clomid is just to give us more chances as I have always ovulated on my own.

You should get your CD3 bloods done just in case. My GP had me get them done and that is why I got into the fertility clinic so soon.
xx
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

oh ok, thank you! I had my 3 day done at the beginning but I thought that was for progesterone? shows how much my OB explained..lol I would assume she would have discussed it if this was a problem. Well sweetie, I wish you the best of luck with your success, my dh also has a lower number for morphology and motility. Does your dh have a vitamin regimine? My OB told my husband to take wheat germ ....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Welcome KJ - I am not sure that clomid will help with egg reserve but I know that it does help in egg quality. I would give it a try if I were you....would your dr consider doing clomid with IUI maybe?

Britt- so you got your IUI that is wonderful....cervix issues...hmmmm I have been told my cervix is to the right also, I wonder if that is causing issues for me? I am so happy it is over and fxed you get your BFP this cycle.

LouLou - glad to see you are doing well! 

smile, caz, lisa, delilah, vick, and sam- how are you lovelies doing? 

wow hope I didnt forget anyone!!!!

Well I am back from my trip, sunburnt and tired..but it was really nice to get away and not worry about ttc(wish I could stay on a permanent vacation)...we also got tons of bding in but I dont think I have Oved yet so I guess it wont matter. Glad to be back and see that everyone is doing ok.


----------



## keepsmiling

smile, my hubbys mobilty was 25% on 1st one, i put his on zinc n vit c and its now up to 40%, he only takes 1 very 2 days cos he hates taking tablets lol but thats now normal xx


----------



## caz & bob

ttc glad you liked your break hunnie waiting now 1 dpo today xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

woohoo caz...yipee for oving....I am still waiting for Ov...I hope it happens soon!


----------



## lisaf

Hey gals,
smile4me - you should ask for your lab numbers. One big thing I've learned is that doctors all have different interpretations of the numbers. My doctor is not worried at all about my low progesterone and basically says that I've ovulated, so it doesn't matter that its not getting as high as it should be for a Clomid round. I've heard of other women whose doctors said their labs were normal, but when they showed the numbers to an FS, they had a totally different opinion on them.

I'll be finding out my CD3 lab results tomorrow. A little nervous. I cannot seem to make a decision about whether to try or not. AF is gone, and DH had a 'look' in his eyes last night when I told him the coast was clear.... I'm scared to have sex because I don't know if I want to try this month or not, lol! As much as it would suck, not ovulating on my own would at least take the decision out of my hands and keep me from second guessing or stressing/worrying about it. Just don't know what to do here.


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> woohoo caz...yipee for oving....I am still waiting for Ov...I hope it happens soon!

aw you should be soon what cd did you last time xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

lisa give it a try hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> lisa give it a try hun xxx

Its just so frustrating that I begged my work to get this coverage and pushed and pushed since March.. but they didn't get it in place and it won't be effective now unless I get pregnant on a cycle starting after July 1st. Its a BIG financial help to have that coverage for maternity leave and could really help us pay off these debts from doctors bills etc.


----------



## caz & bob

i no what you mean hunnie night girls xxxx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Welcome KJ - I am not sure that clomid will help with egg reserve but I know that it does help in egg quality. I would give it a try if I were you....would your dr consider doing clomid with IUI maybe?
> 
> Britt- so you got your IUI that is wonderful....cervix issues...hmmmm I have been told my cervix is to the right also, I wonder if that is causing issues for me? I am so happy it is over and fxed you get your BFP this cycle.
> 
> LouLou - glad to see you are doing well!
> 
> smile, caz, lisa, delilah, vick, and sam- how are you lovelies doing?
> 
> wow hope I didnt forget anyone!!!!
> 
> Well I am back from my trip, sunburnt and tired..but it was really nice to get away and not worry about ttc(wish I could stay on a permanent vacation)...we also got tons of bding in but I dont think I have Oved yet so I guess it wont matter. Glad to be back and see that everyone is doing ok.

Yeah you're back!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: we have missed you! I was going to write you earlier but got called off to a meeting.

Okay first off, really people that live in the Bahamas go away for vacation?? Seriously I thought you guys lived in vacation paradise all year round....well anyway good for you, glad you feel relaxed. You should be O'ng in a few days right? Last time I thought you O'd on CD17....good luck hon :thumbup:
If the Clomid doesnt work and after your surgery, if you have concerns about your cervix you should definitely try the IUI, takes out all the guessing as to if the sperm made it or not and no need for Softcups or Preseed...lol They actually dont even use and lubricant at all for the procedure, its better not to use anything at all they said if possible...

Smile- thanks, I will keep the Wheatgerm in mind for DH, he actually doesnt want to take anything unless the FS recommends it, so we will wait for our next apt next month. His results were quite good for the IUI, mind you I dont know what the morphology was....fx'd it worked

Emma- I am like the others, TEST!! ha ha

Lisa- hope you are well and maybe dont purposely try or not try this month, those seem to be the times when it can happen.

I am 4dpo and a slight temp dip today, they have been skyrocket high, definitely no symptoms at all but wouldnt expect there to be. I currently feel the same as all my other cycles...agghh

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Britt - Yeah well to be honest we only went to another island in the bahamas...hahaha....so I guess you can say people in the bahamas vacation on other islands of the bahamas. It was nice to get away esp. for dh as he works way to much!!!! Yep sitting here waiting for Ov....first cycle it was cd 18, last cycle was cd16 so who knows what will happen this month...I havent been temping either and dont have any OPKs so hopefully starting to temp today will catch the temp rise later this week. I have a q. for you...do they expect the eggy to implant earlier with IUI b/c they dont have to travel down the tube? When do you think you will test?


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey Britt - Yeah well to be honest we only went to another island in the bahamas...hahaha....so I guess you can say people in the bahamas vacation on other islands of the bahamas. It was nice to get away esp. for dh as he works way to much!!!! Yep sitting here waiting for Ov....first cycle it was cd 18, last cycle was cd16 so who knows what will happen this month...I havent been temping either and dont have any OPKs so hopefully starting to temp today will catch the temp rise later this week. I have a q. for you...do they expect the eggy to implant earlier with IUI b/c they dont have to travel down the tube? When do you think you will test?

hmmm....great question, I will tell you my impression and I could be wrong so dont quote me...but I think the IUI just skips the step of the sperm and egg trying to meet. You can have an intracervical insemination or intrauterine one and I had the uterine one- basically I think the sperm does not have to travel and find the egg, they inject it right at that location. So I think implantation would take the exact same time as normal. The nurse told me to test June 7th :rofl: yeah right, I'll be testing before that
With IVF, you do skip a lot more steps and I belive the zygote is put back in the right spot, so implantation would happen much quicker

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh gotcha...thats right...IUI only puts in the sperm so it still has to go through the tubes!


----------



## lisaf

So I did the math on the disability coverage, and without the extra coverage, I'd be taking home $2k less than I normally do. With the extra coverage, I'd be taking home $4k more than I usually do. Thats a lot of money to walk away from and could pay down my debts quite a bit (or be a down payment on a family car etc)


----------



## babyloulou

That is a big difference Lisa!! Hard to fathom it as I will always take home a lot less on maternity pay here! It sounds like a really good package though- how long will it pay out for? X


----------



## lisaf

a maximum of 6 months... have to be on doctor-approved disability though. That amount is if I'm on the disability for 12 weeks. Maternity leave is usually 6-8 weeks, so the number could be half of what I calculated. Depends on how 'easy' your birth was and how strict your doctor is.


----------



## babyloulou

So does the doctor put you on disability as being unfit to work after the birth? Is that what you mean? It's so weird how different things are in different places! Do you not get anything after that allowance then? No basic maternity pay? X


----------



## lisaf

California, where I live, has state coverage that will give you 55% of your paycheck for up to 52 weeks. I have that coverage no matter what. What I'm waiting for is supplemental coverage that will give me another 40% of my check... and all 95% would be tax-free so thats why I'd end up taking home extra money.

You have to be under the care of a physician and the doctor has to sign the forms that say you are unable to work. The rule of thumb is usually 6 weeks for a vaginal delivery and 8 weeks for a C-section... I've heard of doctors refusing to give people the extra 2 weeks from the C-section because in that doctor's opinion, they were 'fine'.

If I get pregnant before the start date, I won't get the supplemental coverage. I'd only then be covered for things like if I got put on bed rest, not for normal pregnancy disability.

So even without this coverage I'm waiting for, I'd get some pay, but it would be less than I normally take home and I've got a lot of bills stacking up and will have a lot of new expenses. The regular coverage can be extended a long time but it has to have a real medical reason.


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh- I see- it makes sense now! How annoying of your work to mess the dates up! idiots!


----------



## lisaf

Totally... if my boss had replied to an email just one day earlier, I would only be looking at 1 month of not trying.. .which I think I would gladly do... but 2 months is just a much bigger deal.


----------



## Smile4me

OH Lisa Sweetie, I am so sorry you have to add that stress on to what is already stressing enough. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? 

Lou why havent you got a pregnancy ticker yet? :D

Got my RE appointment today, OH is coming with me to drill the dr for some answers. 
Im a bit nervous.


----------



## yomo

Morning ladies, 

Just thought I would let you know, No AF but got a BFN on a test this morning (couldn't resist) Oh well always next month! I am going to be armed with Preseed this month lol

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Sonya!! Loads & loads of luck for your appointment! Hope everything goes well xxx

I will put a pregnancy ticker on if I get to 6 weeks! Everything is supposed to be a little safer after then! I'm only 5 weeks 1 day! I daren't yet xxx


----------



## KJMM

Britt11 said:


> KJMM said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join, but cannot see where I can add this to some kind of favourite area instead of having to search ... ? I have been TTC for nearly 3 years, had x2 missed miscarriages (Jun 2008 / Feb 2009) and have had some private tests which have shown some things that could potentially have been the 'reason' behind "why". Was told I was not ovulating, which is why I cannot now get pregnant. Just had a hystoscopy as uterus lining showed dark shadows but they found nothing ... also AMH test results were that I have very few eggs (IVF not an option any more!). After op he bizarrly said just to keep trying and get pregnant ... mmmm had to remind him that I wasn't ovulating and now have to wait for follow up consultant appt (15th Jun). He mentioned clomid to me in last appt, so I'm hoping he'll give me this on 15th (it does sound daunting though). Tablets, scans, dosage etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if clomid will help with egg reserve ...? I have to give this one last try (3 strikes and out) before moving onto other options, although these are reducing fast!
> 
> Good luck to everyone .... :)
> 
> Hi KJMM and welcome! :flower:
> I hear ya, that sounds so frustrating. Do you know what your FSH # was? How low was the egg reserve? My FSH is actually quite high for my age and so I know we have to move quickly as the reserve is being depleted.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Britt11: hi, I think I know what FSH means, follicles (something..). When I had the private test/scan the count was 4 or 5 (very low) and recent AMH test was lower (Consultant didn't specify - doh! but he did go on to say that IVF was not an option) :shrug:
To be honest I was going to give up and not do clomid, can't go through another miscarriage (they tested my last .. found Trisomy 6 (which may or may not happen again). Excellent news that clomid could help with quality of eggs ... one last go, bring on clomid :happydance:


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave: Hi KJMM and Welcome!

Just checking in to say good morning!! Hope everyone is feeling arlight. Still no + on my opk...im not even sure that im charting on my ff correctly- I get those "twinges" in my lower abs..been getting them for the last few days and quite frequently- maybe it needs a kick-start =)

Emma you're not out yet!!

Smile - fx'd lovely! 

Be back later...hope you all have a wonderful day!!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

sonya good luck hunnie yomo test againe in the moning hun you never no xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Lovely Ladies!
I got my 21 day bloods done today so we will see if the progesterone went up this cycle ....:shrug:

Sorry Yomo hunny


----------



## Britt11

KJMM said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KJMM said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join, but cannot see where I can add this to some kind of favourite area instead of having to search ... ? I have been TTC for nearly 3 years, had x2 missed miscarriages (Jun 2008 / Feb 2009) and have had some private tests which have shown some things that could potentially have been the 'reason' behind "why". Was told I was not ovulating, which is why I cannot now get pregnant. Just had a hystoscopy as uterus lining showed dark shadows but they found nothing ... also AMH test results were that I have very few eggs (IVF not an option any more!). After op he bizarrly said just to keep trying and get pregnant ... mmmm had to remind him that I wasn't ovulating and now have to wait for follow up consultant appt (15th Jun). He mentioned clomid to me in last appt, so I'm hoping he'll give me this on 15th (it does sound daunting though). Tablets, scans, dosage etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if clomid will help with egg reserve ...? I have to give this one last try (3 strikes and out) before moving onto other options, although these are reducing fast!
> 
> Good luck to everyone .... :)
> 
> Hi KJMM and welcome! :flower:
> I hear ya, that sounds so frustrating. Do you know what your FSH # was? How low was the egg reserve? My FSH is actually quite high for my age and so I know we have to move quickly as the reserve is being depleted.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Britt11: hi, I think I know what FSH means, follicles (something..). When I had the private test/scan the count was 4 or 5 (very low) and recent AMH test was lower (Consultant didn't specify - doh! but he did go on to say that IVF was not an option) :shrug:
> To be honest I was going to give up and not do clomid, can't go through another miscarriage (they tested my last .. found Trisomy 6 (which may or may not happen again). Excellent news that clomid could help with quality of eggs ... one last go, bring on clomid :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah, FSH means Follicle stimulating hormone. I am confused though on your #'s and what the FS said that IVF wasnt an option. A # like 4 or 5 is actually great :thumbup: usually means your reserve and egg quality is great, what you dont want is <3 or higher than 10. Mine was 9/10 which is not good....
hmm anyway, I hope you get a bfp soon and that the clomid works for you.

Smile- :thumbup: good luck to you on your 21 day bloods. Are you temping at all? you got a +ve opk already right?

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Yes dear, I got my positive OPK on cd15 yippee which I have thought all along that I ovulated on my own just fine... hence previous children. I am not temping.

Why is 9/10 of fsh bad and is that something they check on cd3? I asked my OB if she needed to do anything on cd3 this second round and she said no just the 21 day...

CD18.... you go girl!!!!! Have you ovulated yet?


----------



## babyloulou

Well I gave in girls and made a siggy!! Hope it's not bad luck!! :blush:


----------



## Smile4me

:cloud9:AWWWWWWWWWWWW Lou!!!! I'm so happy for you, you have to be over the moon hun


----------



## keepsmiling

it looks perfect babylou xx


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Yes dear, I got my positive OPK on cd15 yippee which I have thought all along that I ovulated on my own just fine... hence previous children. I am not temping.
> 
> Why is 9/10 of fsh bad and is that something they check on cd3? I asked my OB if she needed to do anything on cd3 this second round and she said no just the 21 day...
> 
> CD18.... you go girl!!!!! Have you ovulated yet?

Hey Smile- yeah for the +ve opk!! :thumbup: If you did not need to repeat your CD 3 bloods that means they were stellar, good for you hon- a huge hurdle you dont need to go over.

Babylou- I LOVE LOVE LOVE your ticker. That one is my favorite, shows the baby steps so clearly :)


----------



## caz & bob

theres nothing wrong with the siggy hun its fab xxxxxx


----------



## TntArs06

Anyone have trouble with getting a +opk after being done with clomid? I took clomid 100mg days 2-6 and its CD13. I have gotten faint lines but nothing promising. Sense clomid is supposed to make you ovulate about 5 days after I was expecting at least something....And FF site I think is all over the place. I am feeling lost and confused and hoping to get it right this month.


----------



## lisaf

tntars - You get a positive OPK 12-48 hours before ovulation. Ovulation happens 5-10 days after the last pill and has even been known to happen later than that!
I took my clomid for CD3-7 and ovulated each time. First cycle CD15, then CD17 then CD16. 
I tended to get my positive OPK 2-3 days before my temp rise (so 1-2 days before ovulation).


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> tntars - You get a positive OPK 12-48 hours before ovulation. Ovulation happens 5-10 days after the last pill and has even been known to happen later than that!
> I took my clomid for CD3-7 and ovulated each time. First cycle CD15, then CD17 then CD16.
> I tended to get my positive OPK 2-3 days before my temp rise (so 1-2 days before ovulation).

Thank you! I see what your saying...its only 7 days sense I took my last pill so I guess I have some time. Call me an anxious woman!! LOL :shrug: My FF chart said that I did OV last month on CD 22 and I took clomid and to me that just seems really late. But in all likihood I haven't really had an AF for about 9 months because of my Lupron injections for Endo....

Thank you again for your insight


----------



## caz & bob

i thought when you get a + opk you ovulate 12 to 36 hours later lisaf xxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lovely ladies not been around for awhile. To be honest i think ill just pop in from time to time. Im on a major downer at the moment. Dont want to face the world at all. Been in bed or just lounged around in my pjs for the last 3 days now, i just cant be bothered. OH is annoying the hell out of me and im questioning weather or not i want to be with him. Ive totally give up on ttc not interested any more its causing me too much pain. And it helps if you dtd which im not OH totally not interested either.

I wont stick around and put you ladies on a downer with me. Its just not fair. Thanks for allt he advice and support though ladies it has meant alot to me.

Hugs to all.

xx


----------



## keepsmiling

aww vicky im so srry ur feeling like this, hopefuly u and oh can patch things up x


----------



## VickyLou

keepsmiling im not even going to try and fix it.... for 3 half years its been problem after problem with us if its meant to be it will fix itself but i feel someone is trying to tell me something if that makes sense. Im not happy and havent been for a very long time and im only just realising this now. I cant bring a child into this world or even try to when im feeling like this it wouldnt be fair on the baby. 
Oh has no ambition or dreams anymore.... theres no fun left in our relationship. All my life i have just settled for what ever is best for everyone else and not me so i guess ill carry on doing that. Stick with what i no hey.

x


----------



## keepsmiling

well if ur not hapy then maybe u r better of out of it, hope things work out 4 the best 4 u xx
:hug: thinkin of u x


----------



## Onelildream

Vicky-
I'm so sorry, Honey. Marriage requires a constant upkeep. You both have to work hard to make it work. My hubby and I go on dates weekly to strengthen our marriage... Maybe you should try doing that? It helps to take the pressure of ttc off. Willingness has to come from both sides. We have worked hard to split chores around the house, work together on projects, and support each other's hobbies. Maybe you should look for a hobby to keep you busy? I've just started sewing... I suck, but it helps.
Again I'm sorry about everything going on right now... We all hit our highs and lows. Try to stay positive. I know how you feel though. I haven't wanted to do much either... Unfortunately, I have had a ton of stuff to do this week with my church... Getting lost in the service of others tends to lift my spirits. I wish you the best, Hun. Maybe talking to DH tonight about your feelings over a romantic dinner might help???


----------



## caz & bob

awww vicky hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Vicky sweetie, I sent you PM Keep your chin up hunny!!

This is very emotional there is no doubt about it but the one thing we have to remember is that this is an agreement between two people who love each other, if the love is not there, then you can't share the dream of having a beautiful baby.

I know things will work out for you the way they are supposed to, please make sure you keep in touch with us hun, you need a good support and friends during this time.:hugs2:


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- Vicky xxxxxx (I'll PM you x) 

Caz- it can be anywhere between 12 and 48 hours- the average fall between 24-36 hours. For most women it's the day after the positive xxp


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Awww- Vicky xxxxxx (I'll PM you x)
> 
> Caz- it can be anywhere between 12 and 48 hours- the average fall between 24-36 hours. For most women it's the day after the positive xxp

ho right hun xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Awww- Vicky xxxxxx (I'll PM you x)
> 
> Caz- it can be anywhere between 12 and 48 hours- the average fall between 24-36 hours. For most women it's the day after the positive xxp

Yup. I know that the 12-36 is what I was told... so when I got a positive at noon one day, I expected to have no more than 1 more day of low temps. When I got 2 low temps, I was worried and thats when I found out the 48 thing. Temp spiked the next day so it happened at some point, lol.

I don't know how many hours it takes for your temp to spike after ovulation (how long for the corpus luteum to form, how long for it to make progesterone, how long for your body to react to the progesterone and spike your temp... blah blah blah). So if it takes at least 6 hours for your temp to react to ovulation, then its possible I released the egg within the 36 hour mark.

The 48 hour thing may just be there to cover the timing of temping and any slight delays from egg release to temp rising.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Vick I am so sorry to hear this. I have been there before. My first husband sounds a lot like yours. I had a hard time leaving him...and I am not sure if that is what you are looking to do. It was the hardest thing I have ever done...scary, diappointing, and exciting all at the same time. I had never been on my own before so it was really horrible to have to go through it. In the end, I moved home and luckily had a great family who supported me. Then I met my current dh...about 2 years later....wow what a difference to be treated like someone of value...made just a huge difference. He is amazing.....I tell you this story without all the gory details just to let you know that you arent alone and I dont mind if you post here, we are here to support each other after all. I dont know what your future will be but if you are this unhappy then you need to do something to change it. Life it so short to be unhappy hun. Good luck and please let me know if there is anything I can do to help!
xoxo...


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - I love your siggy...btw, my softcups got here today so I will be trying it as soon as DH gets home from work...woohoo!


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Awww- Vicky xxxxxx (I'll PM you x)
> 
> Caz- it can be anywhere between 12 and 48 hours- the average fall between 24-36 hours. For most women it's the day after the positive xxp
> 
> Yup. I know that the 12-36 is what I was told... so when I got a positive at noon one day, I expected to have no more than 1 more day of low temps. When I got 2 low temps, I was worried and thats when I found out the 48 thing. Temp spiked the next day so it happened at some point, lol.
> 
> I don't know how many hours it takes for your temp to spike after ovulation (how long for the corpus luteum to form, how long for it to make progesterone, how long for your body to react to the progesterone and spike your temp... blah blah blah). So if it takes at least 6 hours for your temp to react to ovulation, then its possible I released the egg within the 36 hour mark.
> 
> The 48 hour thing may just be there to cover the timing of temping and any slight delays from egg release to temp rising.Click to expand...

funny you said that about your temps hun because mine went down again this morning haha xxxx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> funny you said that about your temps hun because mine went down again this morning haha xxxx

Well you know about the fallback rise, right? That basically a day or so after ovulation your temp can fall below the coverline. There is basically no limit to the number of variations in the temp pattern post-o.
Hopefully your temp shoots up tomorrow!

Oh, and I'm already trying to find meaning in my chart at CD7... I want it to show me if I'm going to O on my own or not!! LOL!


----------



## caz & bob

i hope they do i think the clomid as somert to do with it my self xxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

VickyLou said:


> keepsmiling im not even going to try and fix it.... for 3 half years its been problem after problem with us if its meant to be it will fix itself but i feel someone is trying to tell me something if that makes sense. Im not happy and havent been for a very long time and im only just realising this now. I cant bring a child into this world or even try to when im feeling like this it wouldnt be fair on the baby.
> Oh has no ambition or dreams anymore.... theres no fun left in our relationship. All my life i have just settled for what ever is best for everyone else and not me so i guess ill carry on doing that. Stick with what i no hey.
> 
> x

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies sorry i aint been on much ....

lou love th siggy :flower:

sonya how did the appoinment go?

vicky :hugs: blv me when i say i know how you feel 

how are the rest of you ladies?

nothing new for me a few lb's lighter this week hehe and AF is due anytime now and i can tell as think i'm getting an ear infection ... everytime i have norethisterone to bring on AF for some reason when it comes to AF i get an ear infection xx


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies hope everyone is well has for me im cd 24 slight cramping an quiet alot of cm so heres waitin for af i hate this point in the month but on an upside i might be on here more often cos hubby got me a new laptop has its my birthday today the other one kept cfrashing an kicking me off here have a good day everyone im off to work now boooooo x x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Happy Birthday Sam! Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, RE said he wants me to continue with 4 months clomid 50 mg days 5-9. WITHOUT breaks lol. He said he doesnt see why i cant get pregnant naturaly, and wants to try everything possible before going for ivf. So if clomid doesnt work then were doing injections and timed iui. Im pretty happy and now we have a definate plan, too late to start taking clomid this cycle so will start next. In the meantime i get to enjoy my month off


----------



## sonyabazonya

Loooooove your ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Sonya!!!! Get plenty of preseed and some Softcups and go for it!! X


----------



## sonyabazonya

I ordered soft cups a month ago!!! Still nothing!!!!!!! But im going to get preseed this cycle.


----------



## babyloulou

Where do you live Sonya? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

Israel, so everything takes forever to get here lol.


----------



## babyloulou

I was going to say I'd send you some preseed and some softcups that I have left! Don't know how practical that is to Israel though!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL, might take months who knows. I'll start off with the preseed and hope that the softcups get here eventually :D


----------



## babyloulou

Hope they get to you soon Son! I know you'll be joining me soon xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I feel much more positive now :)


----------



## babyloulou

Good!! I know you can do it! If I bloody could then anyone can! Xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

How long did you leave the soft cup in for?


----------



## babyloulou

Either overnight- or if bding in the day then about 5 or so hours! I BD'd with loads if preseed then elevated my hips for about 10 mins with nothing in to give the sperm chance to get where they needed to be- then without moving inserted a softcup 10 mins later! X


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls fx for all of us xxxxx


----------



## yomo

Hi, 

Does anyone have painful periods on Clomid, I am on the ceiling here! I am also very very light??? Anyone the same??


----------



## caz & bob

ye i did have you done a test hun xxxx


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies how are we all today?

sounds good sonya fingers crossed ..

i got letter from gyno today she wrote to GP n told him when they get proof from the test she gunna perscribe metformin and clomid again maybe the combination will work ..

i'm gunna try sofcups when i eventually ovulate hehe 

the ticker looks great lou xx


----------



## babyloulou

xkissyx said:


> afternoon ladies how are we all today?
> 
> sounds good sonya fingers crossed ..
> 
> i got letter from gyno today she wrote to GP n told him when they get proof from the test she gunna perscribe metformin and clomid again maybe the combination will work ..
> 
> i'm gunna try sofcups when i eventually ovulate hehe
> 
> the ticker looks great lou xx

just sent you a pm xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey kissy, sounds like a plan hun. Hopefully this will be it for us xxx


----------



## yomo

caz & bob said:


> ye i did have you done a test hun xxxx

Yes babes BFN! So I doing my plan of attack for this month. How are you doing in the 2WW? XXX


----------



## caz & bob

aww hun :hugs: ok hun just really bloated at the minute hate the wait xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

having jacket potato for tea and pasta carnt wait in starving xxxxx


----------



## KJMM

Britt11 said:


> KJMM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KJMM said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join, but cannot see where I can add this to some kind of favourite area instead of having to search ... ? I have been TTC for nearly 3 years, had x2 missed miscarriages (Jun 2008 / Feb 2009) and have had some private tests which have shown some things that could potentially have been the 'reason' behind "why". Was told I was not ovulating, which is why I cannot now get pregnant. Just had a hystoscopy as uterus lining showed dark shadows but they found nothing ... also AMH test results were that I have very few eggs (IVF not an option any more!). After op he bizarrly said just to keep trying and get pregnant ... mmmm had to remind him that I wasn't ovulating and now have to wait for follow up consultant appt (15th Jun). He mentioned clomid to me in last appt, so I'm hoping he'll give me this on 15th (it does sound daunting though). Tablets, scans, dosage etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if clomid will help with egg reserve ...? I have to give this one last try (3 strikes and out) before moving onto other options, although these are reducing fast!
> 
> Good luck to everyone .... :)
> 
> Hi KJMM and welcome! :flower:
> I hear ya, that sounds so frustrating. Do you know what your FSH # was? How low was the egg reserve? My FSH is actually quite high for my age and so I know we have to move quickly as the reserve is being depleted.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Britt11: hi, I think I know what FSH means, follicles (something..). When I had the private test/scan the count was 4 or 5 (very low) and recent AMH test was lower (Consultant didn't specify - doh! but he did go on to say that IVF was not an option) :shrug:
> To be honest I was going to give up and not do clomid, can't go through another miscarriage (they tested my last .. found Trisomy 6 (which may or may not happen again). Excellent news that clomid could help with quality of eggs ... one last go, bring on clomid :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, FSH means Follicle stimulating hormone. I am confused though on your #'s and what the FS said that IVF wasnt an option. A # like 4 or 5 is actually great :thumbup: usually means your reserve and egg quality is great, what you dont want is <3 or higher than 10. Mine was 9/10 which is not good....
> hmm anyway, I hope you get a bfp soon and that the clomid works for you.
> 
> Smile- :thumbup: good luck to you on your 21 day bloods. Are you temping at all? you got a +ve opk already right?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, I am confused.com :wacko:

The clinic said I had 4 eggs when scanned but NHS consultant said I had possibly one. The AMH blood test was when he said I wasn't a good candidate - I'm gonna ask what the results were deffo.

When on clomid people are talking about "Softcups, Preseed and Guaifenesin (Robitussin)", are these recommended that you take whilst on Clomid ..?

Just one more thing ... what does CD7 or CD3-9 actually mean.

:dohh:


----------



## sonyabazonya

KJMM said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KJMM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KJMM said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join, but cannot see where I can add this to some kind of favourite area instead of having to search ... ? I have been TTC for nearly 3 years, had x2 missed miscarriages (Jun 2008 / Feb 2009) and have had some private tests which have shown some things that could potentially have been the 'reason' behind "why". Was told I was not ovulating, which is why I cannot now get pregnant. Just had a hystoscopy as uterus lining showed dark shadows but they found nothing ... also AMH test results were that I have very few eggs (IVF not an option any more!). After op he bizarrly said just to keep trying and get pregnant ... mmmm had to remind him that I wasn't ovulating and now have to wait for follow up consultant appt (15th Jun). He mentioned clomid to me in last appt, so I'm hoping he'll give me this on 15th (it does sound daunting though). Tablets, scans, dosage etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if clomid will help with egg reserve ...? I have to give this one last try (3 strikes and out) before moving onto other options, although these are reducing fast!
> 
> Good luck to everyone .... :)
> 
> Hi KJMM and welcome! :flower:
> I hear ya, that sounds so frustrating. Do you know what your FSH # was? How low was the egg reserve? My FSH is actually quite high for my age and so I know we have to move quickly as the reserve is being depleted.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Britt11: hi, I think I know what FSH means, follicles (something..). When I had the private test/scan the count was 4 or 5 (very low) and recent AMH test was lower (Consultant didn't specify - doh! but he did go on to say that IVF was not an option) :shrug:
> To be honest I was going to give up and not do clomid, can't go through another miscarriage (they tested my last .. found Trisomy 6 (which may or may not happen again). Excellent news that clomid could help with quality of eggs ... one last go, bring on clomid :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, FSH means Follicle stimulating hormone. I am confused though on your #'s and what the FS said that IVF wasnt an option. A # like 4 or 5 is actually great :thumbup: usually means your reserve and egg quality is great, what you dont want is <3 or higher than 10. Mine was 9/10 which is not good....
> hmm anyway, I hope you get a bfp soon and that the clomid works for you.
> 
> Smile- :thumbup: good luck to you on your 21 day bloods. Are you temping at all? you got a +ve opk already right?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I am confused.com :wacko:
> 
> The clinic said I had 4 eggs when scanned but NHS consultant said I had possibly one. The AMH blood test was when he said I wasn't a good candidate - I'm gonna ask what the results were deffo.
> 
> When on clomid people are talking about "Softcups, Preseed and Guaifenesin (Robitussin)", are these recommended that you take whilst on Clomid ..?
> 
> Just one more thing ... what does CD7 or CD3-9 actually mean.
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Hi, clinic probably meant just that you have 4 eggs :) and NHS probably meant that you have 1 mature one. Thats the one that will ovulate.

CD - Cycle Day. 

Every dr prescribes clomid different cycle days, depending on the patients cycle history.


----------



## babyloulou

To add to what sonya said the robitussin cough medicine is supposed to improve your cm in your cervix (clomid can make it hostile) you take it for about 5 days before ov , preseed is to use if you don't get EWCM when ovulating. Softcups can be inserted after sex to hold the sperm against the cervix. They are all personal choices xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thank you ladies for all the messages on here and the pms. I really do appreciate it darlings. 

Hope everyone is well.

And happy birthday to sam.

xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies quick question for those that have the smilie face ovulation kit, where did you get it from? how much? and where do you get the sticks from. Im looking on ebay alls they have the digi test and strips not just the strips ont here own. xx

And were can you get cheap preseed? x


----------



## babyloulou

Preseed is cheapest on amazon I've found xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye it is xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sam - happy birthday luv...way to get spoiled by dh...it is grand!

Sonya- omg that is wonderful news...really happy a plan is in place for you. I know for me I always feel better when I have a plan, might help you relax to know that if this doesnt work then you know what to do next.

kissy - g/l on the met and clomid...I hear that can be a magical combo

yomo - my periods were horribly painful....mostly in my rear though, not much in the front which was weird for me. It jurt to have bowel movement which was also a new one for me. but yeah more pain and much lighter was exactly how I was.

vick - hi hun, hope you are feeling better. Did you get to speak to your OH?

well I had a temp drop today so I might be Oving, but i am not having any cramping like I did the last 2 months so maybe it might be tomorrow.


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - hows the 2ww treatin ya?

britt - how are you doing hun?


----------



## Smile4me

:plane:I say we all fly to the Bahamas and stay with TTCBAby to get our minds off this 2ww :)


----------



## lisaf

hey gals,
got some of my blood tests back. My glucose tolerance test looks great. My fasting was better than last time and my 2 hour was well within normal. My one-hour test was normal but apparently studies have shown that levels like mine at the 1 hour mark are an early predictor of future diabetes so I need to be careful. Only downside is that I can't get metformin now to help with weight loss (not that its fun to be on, but I was liking the idea of having something to blame and fix for my weight, not just my own habits).

My FSH was perfect. 5.8 at CD3 so I'm hoping I will ovulate this time.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun glad they are fine fx for you then smile ye could do with it :haha: ttc hate the wait im going to be testing 4th june xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - come on down, might take my mind off of this also!

caz - ok next week it is!

Lisa - glad to hear your results were better....fxed for you!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I'm glad they are normal-looking and am more hopeful that I'll ovulate on my own with a good FSH.
Still need to see the other levels like LH and make sure the ratio is fine.
It will be frustrating though to spend all this money on tests, find out everything is fine... then end up with 'unexplained infertility' and still not be able to get pregnant... or heck, if I get pregnant this cycle I'll feel like I could have waited and saved the money for baby stuff! Lol!


TTC - what do you say? Think you could start a 2ww resort and make it a charity so we can all go out there and distract ourselves during the 2ww?


----------



## Smile4me

DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Progesterone level was 31.2!!! YEAH!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - hahaha...that might be an idea actually....hahahaha...all 2ww invited! LOL

smile - woohoo...those are great levels.....absolutely supreme!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay smile4me!!! xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey Smile - those are US levels, right? If so thats INCREDIBLE and I have my FX'd that it was partly high due to possible pregnancy!!
(15 is the medicated level in the US and 10 is the natural cycle level... so a 31 would be insanely amazing!)


----------



## Smile4me

REALLLLLY??? Oh this next couple of days is going to be painfully hard...
yea 31.2 US numbers :) oh......


----------



## lisaf

sorry! don't want to get your hopes all up! You had it done 7dpo, right? 
Hmm, maybe it just means you released 2 eggs (with your history of twins that would be likely) and so have 2 corpus luteums putting out 15 each...


----------



## lisaf

Yeah.. compare your number to my puny little 8.8 and 6.5!! Lol!


----------



## Smile4me

My first month at 21 was 15 before clomid
then 1st round of clomid at 50 mg was 13
2nd round of clomid at 100mg its now 31.2!!


----------



## lisaf

hmmm.. 2 eggs then is my guess! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

wonderful news Smile! Fx for you!


----------



## caz & bob

whooooooo smile xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

TySonNMe said:


> wonderful news Smile! Fx for you!

Thanks Tyson, I don't want to get my hopes up as I have always ovulated on my own, so this may be the clomid dosage that is making the levels higher but it doesn't tell me anything yet... Thanks or the FX'D I need all the fingers I can get :) we all can!! 

:coffee: I have been off of caffeine for two weeks...:happydance:
I def feel it today, I am so sluggish :sleep:

Lisa- two eggs huh? that means i released only two eggs, is that normal?


----------



## TySonNMe

Well, in that case, I have all my crossables crossed!!


----------



## lisaf

Smile - LOL releasing 1 egg is normal... Clomid can cause more than one egg to be released which is why they warn of an increased risk of multiples 
You have a history of twins though so releasing more than one egg per cycle may be normal for you.


----------



## Smile4me

Well i have AF type cramps, have gas and indigestion today UGH


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Progesterone level was 31.2!!! YEAH!!

:friends: YaY!! That is great news!! FX'd.....we need to start adding on more :bfp:'s...

still no + opk for me- the lines are getting darker though- maybe tomorrow? and i'm having the right side twinges at a constant. and TMI- but i had the biggest glob of ewcm today. does that mean anything? my temps are still all wacko too. Im going for my cd21 progest bloods tomorrow so we will see. 

Hope you ladies have had a wonderful day so far!!


----------



## xkissyx

thanks lou :flower:

and thanks ladies you all inspire me with your strength to keep on going 

wtg smile fingers crossed ur month is here xx


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you all ladies but let's not jump ahead of ourselves, just good to know that the clomid I guess helped the progesterone levels... of course it does make the next six days insanely hard. :)


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> sorry! don't want to get your hopes all up! You had it done 7dpo, right?
> Hmm, maybe it just means you released 2 eggs (with your history of twins that would be likely) and so have 2 corpus luteums putting out 15 each...

yes great numbers Smile but I agree with Lisa, you cant tell pregnancy on CD21 bloods, it just tells if you if you O'd or not. My Progesterone was 53.4 last cycle on CD 21 (and that is the same units as US in Canada, the nurse told me anything over 10 means I ovulated) and I was not pregnant. I got excited for nothing and was really disappointed. At least I know there were a bunch of eggs sitting there :rofl:
Fx'd for a bfp for you


----------



## Britt11

Happy bday Sam!!
Sonya- sounds like a great plan, you will have a BFP in no time!!
Lisa- those are kick a#s FSH numbers!!! Congrats
Hello babylou and Kissy hope you are well :)


----------



## xkissyx

good day ladies how are we today?

how you feeling lou? sonya? 

hope you had a nice birthday Sam ... hi britt how's things? 

all is good with me no sign of AF yet however i'm sure she'll be here soon wish she would hurry up tho off to caravan in skegness for the week next week and don't fancy her being around at that time xx


----------



## Onelildream

Is anyone testing at 10dpo, ehem, SMILE4ME? Tomorrow is your 10dpo!

I'm TOTALLY a 10dpo tester. I can't help it... I test after that until 16dpo too, if I don't start my period, but I'm hopeful...Maybe a little too hopeful. I hope this is our month, girls! I talked to my cousin last night; she has 3 clomid babies, a set of twins was just born a few months ago, and she was on 50mg, so there's def hope for twins! 

Ugh, the wait STINKS!


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream- Too Funny... I'm sitting at work thinking... when should I test... I'm so nervous this time that I can't stand it.
I have such bad heartburn and cramping in my ...whatever inside, I don't know how to tell what is going on but it is cramping :)  I checked my cervix and its high and soft so i'm psyching myself out... OH HOW I DONT WANT TO BE DISSAPOINTED... I was seriously thinking about waiting until Wedensday.. think I can hold off until then?
lol... probably not but I don't want to see another (NOT PREGNANT)... what do you guys suggest .. I'm due to start on the 5th...

Wow three clomid babies, that's awesome!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Onelildream- Too Funny... I'm sitting at work thinking... when should I test... I'm so nervous this time that I can't stand it.
> I have such bad heartburn and cramping in my ...whatever inside, I don't know how to tell what is going on but it is cramping :) I checked my cervix and its high and soft so i'm psyching myself out... OH HOW I DONT WANT TO BE DISSAPOINTED... I was seriously thinking about waiting until Wedensday.. think I can hold off until then?
> lol... probably not but I don't want to see another (NOT PREGNANT)... what do you guys suggest .. I'm due to start on the 5th...
> 
> Wow three clomid babies, that's awesome!

oh :test::test::test: sorry I'm a bad influence but am excited for you. You have to be ok with a BFN though because its so early still
:hugs::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

smile - I dont test b/c the (-) depresses me more than AF, but it is realy up to you...let us know if you do.

Onelil - you too let us know if you test tomorrow.

well my dh hurt his back yesterday. He has a pinched nerve in his lower back and is on muscle relaxers and pain meds so I think I might be out this month..which sucks b/c this si my last month before surgery. I am so depressed right now. I have done everything right this month and now I cant even get a damn deposit from him. I havent asked if he could do it, but I cant imagine he could on muscle relaxers....Grrrrrrrr, I am so annoyed!


----------



## Smile4me

OMG TTC you crack me up... a deposit from him... LOL!!!! I know the peole I work with think I'm crazy laughing out loud for real... hehe
but I am very sorry that he got hurt and you have to wait out one month that sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But there is light at the end of the tunnel... you could get him all doped up on pain meds and seduce him... hehe tell him he doesn't have to do much of the work... just let him do his deposit where it needs to go and then he can go to bed. My dh hurt his back too and I was like OH hunny I'm sorry we don't have to have our ON night and he said oh no we will, I'll be fine... so you never know hun.

Britt- You bad influence you! hehe
Yea I just can't bring myself to do it... I plan on doing some fun activities this three day weekend to get my mind off of it and then I will test Monday or Tuesday, I still think Monday is too early. I'm already a symptom sucker!!! I'll pick up some tests this weekend though, the only one I have left is a clear blue easy digital that says (Pregnant/Not Pregnant) in my case NOT PREGNANT every time... i hate those things..
I'll get the + - kind, it seems to pick up earlier... any suggestions as to which ones are best for testing?

Lou hunny what day did you test on and which brand?

:dust::flower::happydance::kiss::hugs::hug:
*TO ALL OF MY TTC PALS!!!!*


----------



## future_numan

Hi Ladies...just wanted to drop in a wish everyone luck and lots of baby dust !! This time last year I was in the same boat as you are now..we conceived our daughter after 4 months of 100ml of clomid and on the month we conceived it was 100ml of clomid plus injectible ( gosh for the life of me I have forgotten the name of it ) and two days of IUI. I had seven eggs but only one took...and her name is Emily. May you all get your BFP :happydance:


----------



## Onelildream

future-Awww. Sweet baby girl. WOW 1 in 7... She's a miracle!
Britt-I'm such a POAS junkie, looks like you are too, hun. Hahaha.
Smile-I'm SOOO praying for you hun. I know what you mean about getting your hopes up, but things sure do look hopeful. As for preg tests, I've always just used the dollar cheapies, cause I go through them like hotcakes, over here! They showed up with my son at 14dpo, so they might not be as sensitive, which kinda sucks, but I don't want to go broke! 
TTC-I'm only 7dpo... So I'm waiting, but I'm nervous I'm out already...

As for me...I think I'm out... I've had no symptoms, and no implant feelings, but it's still early(7dpo). I implanted at 10dpo with my last pregnancy. Anyway, I'm pretty excited...DH and I are going to shop for a new vehicle tonight! He's been so supportive and told me, "Well, if we're going to have another baby, then we better get a bigger car, huh?" We prob won't buy one right away, but we like to be good shoppers and spend a few months looking for the right one. We're thinking something with a third row of seats, and a built in DVD player... But NOT a minivan. I like the boxy SUV look better.
I worked out all day in the yard yesterday. This morning I was craving MEAT! My muscles must need some protein...Now I'm achy from head to toe! Rrrr. That's enough from me....


----------



## Smile4me

Future- Thank you hunny!!! I'm so happy you had a success story sweetie!!

Onelildream- Why do you think you are out, not having any symptoms yet is common sweetie.... I found this site... https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/
alot of women do not have symptoms at all.... You are still in the game hunny, until your BFP or the witch shows up! Positive thoughts going your way hun!!\\:D/


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls im testing 10dpo next week haha carnt wait xxx


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> future-Awww. Sweet baby girl. WOW 1 in 7... She's a miracle!
> Britt-I'm such a POAS junkie, looks like you are too, hun. Hahaha.
> Smile-I'm SOOO praying for you hun. I know what you mean about getting your hopes up, but things sure do look hopeful. As for preg tests, I've always just used the dollar cheapies, cause I go through them like hotcakes, over here! They showed up with my son at 14dpo, so they might not be as sensitive, which kinda sucks, but I don't want to go broke!
> TTC-I'm only 7dpo... So I'm waiting, but I'm nervous I'm out already...
> 
> As for me...I think I'm out... I've had no symptoms, and no implant feelings, but it's still early(7dpo). I implanted at 10dpo with my last pregnancy. Anyway, I'm pretty excited...DH and I are going to shop for a new vehicle tonight! He's been so supportive and told me, "Well, if we're going to have another baby, then we better get a bigger car, huh?" We prob won't buy one right away, but we like to be good shoppers and spend a few months looking for the right one. We're thinking something with a third row of seats, and a built in DVD player... But NOT a minivan. I like the boxy SUV look better.
> I worked out all day in the yard yesterday. This morning I was craving MEAT! My muscles must need some protein...Now I'm achy from head to toe! Rrrr. That's enough from me....

Haa too funny, I am 7dpo as well!! so we are definite cycle buddies. I have no symptoms either and no feelings of implantation as well, it definitely is early still- i think common is 8-10dpo for implant.
:dust: to both of us
:hugs:

Caz- yeah to testing at 10dpo...I'm going to try and hold out until 12dpo


----------



## Smile4me

:dust:Caz, Britt, Delilah, Onelildream, and anyone else cycling with us...:dust:
Please let us know what/when/how you test ..


----------



## caz & bob

im testing next week with a midstream test xxx


----------



## lisaf

ttc- Oh how I feel for you! Try and see if he'd be willing to get creative? Oh geez, I don't want to get too graphic here, lol... I had plenty of sex with an ex who had knee surgery and at another point had shoulder surgery... not the same as back, but we worked it out.

I'm a total 10dpo tester... heck, I start even earlier to get back into 'practice' because otherwise I stumble to the toilet in the morning at 10dpo and just pee without remembering I was supposed to test. Plus, with my history of spotting by 10-11dpo, I'd never get to test at all if I didnt' test early!

I don't think the digitals are as sensitive though.
Also, I've heard WAY too many horror stories about those +/- tests.... so many get confusing results with the ink bleeding into the +. Blue-dye tests are also notoriously bad. The pink 2 line tests | | style are the best. I use ICs because I'd be broke otherwise. Still so frustrated about my funky test, but thats one odd test out of over 30 I've taken. It might not have been the test's fault either, lol.. I could have had a chemical and taken the test a little wrong somehow. Not a bad track record though.


----------



## lisaf

My new OPKs aren't as dark-inked as my previous batch. This one is all faint/faded even on the control line... anyone experience this kind of fluctuation between batches of ICs? I should still be able to see a positive test, I'm just not sure it will be as blood-red dark as previous tests.

Tested negative yesterday and today. Temps are a little up and down, CM was kind of stretchy, but not egg-whitey... more sticky and just thick... still early days though.


----------



## Smile4me

what is IC?


----------



## lisaf

internet cheapie! :)


----------



## caz & bob

there not that good i think i like the midstream one because you can test 5 day before :af: xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Lisa and smile....
Of course I dont mind doing all the work....Just as long as I get what I need out of him...hahahaha.....I had a talk with dh..he didnt know it was the fertile time of course cuz he asked not to know....but I told him and he said no problem we will try tonight when the meds wear off a bit. He is on a muscle relaxer...isnt his thing a muscle????? hahahaha, not sure if we can get it to stand to attention but we will try....am I wrong....I said that to him and he kinda looked at me like I had 6 eyes. He says he doesnt think it will be a problem, I told him I woudl do all the work and get it into a softcup...Now lets hope this works and I can actually get the damn thing in!

lisa - was your oh on muscle relaxers?


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave:Hi Ladies! I hope everyone has had a wonderful day so far! OMG!! It's been such a hectic day at work. Everyone trying to get their surgeries in before the LONG weekend. I'm so happy to just have the days off to catch up on rest. 

Anywho- still neg on my opks. They are getting darker by the day. I am HOPING tomorrow will be the day. I had a temp dip this morning and im still achy in the abs. Would anyone mind taking a peek at my chart? It makes no sense to me at all... had my cd21 progest done this morning, but since its memorial day weekend- i won't get the results til after monday...

sooooo if I do O tomorrow i'll be testing on the 12th? That is my guesstimate anyway...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I just want us all to be swimming in baby dust!


----------



## samfitz

good morning all hope your all ok an smile4me im only 2 days in front of you hun but wont be testing until af is late i usually have a normal 28 day cycle so due af on monday but for the past few months i have been loosing brown discharge at least 4 days before af show no brown discharge yet only white cm sorry (tmi) i have no other symptons except the odd cramping x x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Sam. I hope AF stays away for you x

Delilahsown I have had a look at your chart and it doesn't really tell me anything yet. Hopefully the dip today is ovulation and you will get a temp rise tomorrow to confirm it. best of Luck!! As for the Cd21 tests, should you not have waited until 7dpo to have it done? will your levels will be low if you haven't yet ovulated?


----------



## Delilahsown

mrphyemma said:


> Good Luck Sam. I hope AF stays away for you x
> 
> Delilahsown I have had a look at your chart and it doesn't really tell me anything yet. Hopefully the dip today is ovulation and you will get a temp rise tomorrow to confirm it. best of Luck!! As for the Cd21 tests, should you not have waited until 7dpo to have it done? will your levels will be low if you haven't yet ovulated?

:hugs: Good Morning !!

myphyemma- i thought about that AFTER the fact...lol- but I spoke with my mdiwife yesterday afternoon and had explained that I had been using opks and had not gotten a positive yet. She told me that- I could come back and get another one drawn- this one may have been a good idea to see what my levels were since I have pcos and it may have helped them to see if low progesterone may have be a contributor to my m/c. if so- the next bfp ( when and if it happens) they will put me on "maintenance" progesterone.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls good luck to those who are about to ovulate and fx for all of us in 2ww xxxx


----------



## lisaf

I'm getting worried about my temps. They are too high for pre-O for me... afraid I'm not going to ovulate on my own. I know CD10 is too early to know for sure, I'm just feeling pessimistic.


----------



## caz & bob

they do look high but they may come down in the next day or to hunnie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

It's ABOUT TIME!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00395.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyyy hunnie xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yayyy for ovulation Delilahsown. Get to it girl ;) x

Lisa my pre-O temps were higher than normal at first due to the clomid but they did come down a bit before ovulation. I hope you ovulate without the clomid :) x


----------



## yomo

Evening Ladies, How are you all? xx


----------



## Smile4me

Delilahsown said:


> It's ABOUT TIME!!!!!!

Congrats sweetie!!!
I don't know what to think today, I woke up to a weird strain in my right side insides? its hard to explain and my back and bbs are killing me ... so AF will probably show her ugly face on the 5th! UGH!!!


----------



## Onelildream

smile-did you cave and test?


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i'm still waiting on AF she'll be here soon tho think the norethisterone done the job but feel like i been waiting forever for her to arrive xx


----------



## lisaf

I know the Clomid raised my pre-O temps, but since I'm not on it, and they are even higher than I think they were on Clomid, it has me worried. Forgot to test with an OPK today, maybe I'll do one later.


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Delilahsown said:
> 
> 
> It's ABOUT TIME!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats sweetie!!!
> I don't know what to think today, I woke up to a weird strain in my right side insides? its hard to explain and my back and bbs are killing me ... so AF will probably show her ugly face on the 5th! UGH!!!Click to expand...

sounding good!!!! have you tested? I hpt may work now :)

Sam- your chart looks good, good luck in testing in a couple of days, that is willpower- I would have caved by now :haha:

Emma- how are you doing? what CD are you starting Clomid this cycle?

TTC- how are you? I'm thinking about to O or O'ng as we speak. Good luck :thumbup:

Deli- yeah, congrats!! Thats a clear O!! :happydance:

I updated in the other thread, I am 8dpo and nothing really.
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I didn't test, I took the girls to six flags today to get my mind off the two tests that I bought with dh today :) We promised we would do them together so I think we are going to try one in the morning... I'm so nervous... its like I don't want to because I don't want the negative :( You guys are so awesome and thoughtful, I'll let you know as soon as I do one. Babydust to all!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Smile4me. Sending babydust your way:dust:

Britt I'm CD2 and have taken my first 100mg dose today. Was advised to take it days 2-7 for quantity as I have only one clear tube. Hopefully my right ovary will churn some eggs out this cycle :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck smile fx for you xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

well I tested and BFN :( I had my postive OPK on the 20th so today would be my 10dpo... I took a First Response 6 day test but nope... nada.... nothing!!


----------



## keepsmiling

smile4me, mite stil be too early, dnt give up yet,
how is vey1 else, not been on here in a few days x


----------



## caz & bob

ok ks how are you hun xxxx


----------



## samfitz

well i also tested an bfn but im wondering could the fact that i had a drink last night also give you a negative im due af tomorrow an usually i have lots of brown discharge at least 4 days before she comes an this month i havent only white cm xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ho ye it might do hunnie fx for you sam test againe in the morning are later hold your wee for 2 hours xxx


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Good Luck Smile4me. Sending babydust your way:dust:
> 
> Britt I'm CD2 and have taken my first 100mg dose today. Was advised to take it days 2-7 for quantity as I have only one clear tube. Hopefully my right ovary will churn some eggs out this cycle :haha:

Haa, thats awesome, good for you hon :thumbup: although double side effects too :wacko:
fx'd this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

samfitz said:


> well i also tested an bfn but im wondering could the fact that i had a drink last night also give you a negative im due af tomorrow an usually i have lots of brown discharge at least 4 days before she comes an this month i havent only white cm xxx

aw Sam try in the morning hun
I had another dream that I tested positive ran out of the room and woke my dh up to tell him the good news so of course once again, I took he test and didn't peek, woke my dh up and bam Negative! But like you all said its probably too early. My cycles usually go for 30 days but last cycle of clomid I had a 28 day cycle so who knows what this one is doing? I'll test tomorrow or Tuesday, GRRRR Its just frustrating that I keep having these dreams.


----------



## lisaf

smile - If you got your positive OPK on the 20th, and today is the 30th, you might only be 8dpo. On 2 of my cycles, it took 2 more days after the positive before I ovulated. (other cycle it took 1 more day to ovulate so you could be 9dpo).
I HATE those positive pregnancy test dreams... of course that's only because they've never come true so its just teasing!

Emma - when you finally get your appointment in July, tell your FS that you are not OK with being totally shut out like that.... things change during that time and not getting your test results is crazy. Maybe your FS can change your file so that the nurse is authorized to tell you your numbers etc. Of course, here's hoping you don't need it!

Me - my temp was back down today, my OPK was very very blank yesterday though which had me discouraged.. maybe my temps will behave themselves now and my ovaries will get to work. I got a little too much sun yesterday and am a little pink. Basically I need sunscreen, but I'm scared to use mine after I read that one of the ingredients in my brand can cause 'hormonal or fertility issues' :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

yeah for Oving delilah!!!!

Lisa - your temps will probably start to drop...looks like you had a nice temp today.

smile- might be too early...as you might have implanted late...it takes about 4 days for implantation and then 2 days for hcg to get strong enough to show.

Britt - Yep well I think I oved yesterday...but didnt get the kind of bding in I would have liked because of DH back...read my update and you tell me what you think!

emma - babydust to you this month!

Well as for me....as you know DH hurt his back on Thursday and was on some serious pain meds and muscle relaxers...well we dtd on Wednesday but not again until saturday which was also Ov day. About an hour after dtd I started having horrible cramping...and I thought it was the softcup..I took the softcup out about 4 hours later but the cramps got worse...I took some advil and a bathe and went to sleep. So I am thinking that bding we did on saturday was probably to late...isnt it best to bd a day before Ov?


----------



## lisaf

I think the reason they say to do the day before ovulation is to make sure the sperm have time to travel up to meet the egg right when it comes out. There is still a chance if you dtd on ovulation day but it just narrows the window (if you dtd in the evening and the egg released in the morning for example.


----------



## ttcbaby117

well if i go by my pains as actual Ov then I would say that I oved an hour or 2 after bding yesterday....ugh who knows, Ijust know this is my last chance before surgery so I am freaking that we didnt do it at the right time to give us optimal chances yaknow?


----------



## keepsmiling

im sure ur covered hun, it seems very quiet tonight on bnb xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah it does....I have to go and get ready for a dinner party though, I hope everyone has a good night!

To all of you in the US...Happy memorial day!


----------



## caz & bob

have a good dinner ttc xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thx good night


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> thx good night

night hunnie xxx


----------



## lisaf

I'm having a really tough weekend. :cry: My good friend is visiting me and is pregnant. She's really great and doesn't in any way rub it in and hasn't said anything that women who haven't had trouble getting pregnant sometimes say. Its just the fact that she's pregnant and I'm not. That every sign of her pregnancy just makes me think 'why can't I get pregnant when everyone else can'

Almost into my 10th month TTC.. I know that most couples are pregnant at this point. I know I'm not alone, that all you gals are here going through the same thing, but you're just voices on the internet and here is this big pregnant belly in my face, you know?

I tried to talk to DH about it, and he just smiled, put his hand on my shoulder and told me 'it'll be your turn soon enough'.... which is exactly what EVERYONE has told me since day 1 of trying. Each month they're sure THIS month is the month and each month its not... the blind, patronizing reassurance is just hurtful.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies well no sign of af this morning an too nervous to test again yeah im a wuss but can stand the good old bfn so im going to leave it while tomorrow been getting some pulling in the pit of my stomach but that could be nerves an also feeling the need to go to the loo alot an i dont mean for a pee (tmi) not been able to sleep so i got up at 5 an made some chocolate muffins kept me occupied for half an hour hubby still in the land of nod need him to get up an keep me sane x x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-Sucks, huh? I just took a test (I'm 10dpo) and a BFN. I know it's early but I was really hoping for it. I think I'm out. I just don't feel like it will happen today. I know what you mean about seeing others pregnant. Yesterday I spent the day with a gal that's about 7months along and I just kept looking at her like "How did you get so lucky?" I know some might think the same about me with my kids, but truth is, when you are trying to conceive AND waiting to be pregnant, we're all in the same boat. We all hurt.

Sam-I'm praying for you, Babe! I'm hoping your symptoms are from pregnancy, Sweetie!

Smile-Sorry about your test and dream. I got a BFN too. It's early, yet! It's not over till AF gets us! FX, Sweetheart!

Well, BFN today, but that doesn't mean too much at 10dpo. I didn't implant with my last prengnancy till 10dpo. Even if I'm not pregnant, well, atleast I'll be back on cycle day 1 on Friday or Saturday! WoooHoooo!


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies!
Well I am in the hospital with atrial fibriliation , been here since 12:30 yesterday :( took the kids to the grocery store and while there, I started having rapid heart beat by the time the ambulance came it was 229 bpm... I stayed over night because my heart hasn't converted on its own so I've been poked and proded and given blood thinners because they say clomid can cause blood clotting :( They did a hpt yesterday when they admitted me but it was a bfn as it was in the morning so I keep telling them I don't want anymore meds until I am confirmed not to be BFP, they just ordered blood work for it and I am waiting for an echo cardiologist to look at my chart and see what the hell is going on with this 35 year old body of mine. They have my heart beats under control by administering meds through an IV, OH MY..... my kids were so scared but they did great by helping their mom :) 

Still no real signs of AF, I have minor cramping in my lower back but at this point I just don't know :(

Sam sweetie, I undersand not wating to take a test it is depressing so go with with your gut feeling :)

Lisa - I can't imagine being in your shoes hunny, I know its hard. Just try to keep the positive thoughts sweetie, keep your chin up and know that you can vent to us anytime!

Good Luck everyone, I'll keep you posted but I am in the best place to be with my "condition" ... youngest patient on the floor...hehe but at least I have my laptop
DH has been a REAL GEM!!!!


----------



## samfitz

well i think im out this month just been to toilet an seen a very small amount of pinkish discharge so looks like i will be moving on to next cycle shortly an its my last clomid cycle so keeping my fx has next step is ivf an waiting list is 2 years an i ant got a spare 5 grand in my back pocket x x x x


----------



## samfitz

smile4me hope you are feeling well soon love x xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ohh no smile4me!! I hope you feel better very, very soon xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Well I am in the hospital with atrial fibriliation , been here since 12:30 yesterday :( took the kids to the grocery store and while there, I started having rapid heart beat by the time the ambulance came it was 229 bpm... I stayed over night because my heart hasn't converted on its own so I've been poked and proded and given blood thinners because they say clomid can cause blood clotting :( They did a hpt yesterday when they admitted me but it was a bfn as it was in the morning so I keep telling them I don't want anymore meds until I am confirmed not to be BFP, they just ordered blood work for it and I am waiting for an echo cardiologist to look at my chart and see what the hell is going on with this 35 year old body of mine. They have my heart beats under control by administering meds through an IV, OH MY..... my kids were so scared but they did great by helping their mom :)
> 
> Still no real signs of AF, I have minor cramping in my lower back but at this point I just don't know :(
> 
> Sam sweetie, I undersand not wating to take a test it is depressing so go with with your gut feeling :)
> 
> Lisa - I can't imagine being in your shoes hunny, I know its hard. Just try to keep the positive thoughts sweetie, keep your chin up and know that you can vent to us anytime!
> 
> Good Luck everyone, I'll keep you posted but I am in the best place to be with my "condition" ... youngest patient on the floor...hehe but at least I have my laptop
> DH has been a REAL GEM!!!!

WHAT?? AFIB??? Oh no's.....:friends: I hope that resolves...nothing scarier that having a cardiac condition spring up on you. Its still early- until :witch: shows up- you're still not out yet. That goes for onelildream too...


----------



## Smile4me

OK ladies, the nurse just came and asked me if its possible that I am pregnant? I said uh yes she said the hcg level is 9.6 she said Very early numbers for a vey early pregnancy? OMG I'm dying inside, Oh please oh please oh please!!!!! I had to tell you all. so that means I would have implanted overnight as today is 10dpo or 11dpo.


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Smile4me!!!! I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee::yipee: hun fx for you hope you get better soon xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Aww thanks everyone, I reallllly appreciate it. I am obsessing online now about hcg levels and it looks like a 9 is a good sign, and now they will keep a real good watchful eye on me WHEW!!!

Thanks Again everyone, your support means the world to me! :hugs:

onelildream- Hun dont give u yet, check in two days its too early as you can see :)


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, Smile- I hope you are okay. I have a heart condition too and afib happens to me sometimes. I hope it's minor and your heart gets back to pumping the right way. On an HCG front; YAY! 9 is over 5 and they tell people <5 is not pregnant. So it looks like you have yourself a BFP! XOXO. I hope you get out of there soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa - I so understand you....My girlfriend whom started ttc the same month as me is on her last month of pregnancy....we were all at dinner last night and most of us are making plans for a july trip which I was telling her about....her response...yeah I guess I wont be having any of that type of fun for a while...my response...yeah well I would def. rather the type of fun you will be having and she just looked at me with this blank stare....I guess she cant understand because she got pregoo the 2nd month of trying....ugh....

sam - sorry you feel out of it....I hope this is just implantation spotting.

smile - OMG, has this ever happened before? That sounds really scary! But woohoo on he hcg9...that is def. a great sign!

Onelil - I really hope you get your BFP in the next couple of days....

loulou - hows our prego friend doing? how are the symptoms?

caz - how are you doing today? any symptoms to report? you are testing soon right?

as for me...I think I am 2 dpo and not to happy about our bding schedule but i guess it is what it is and I wil have to wait and see if by some miracle it al worked out!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc ye carnt wait i will test at 10dpo hunnie ye still bloated very gassy and a few cramp xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
omg lots of updates

First off Smile- I am so sorry you are in the hospital for atrial fib, however OMG with the BFP!!! :happydance::thumbup: Seriously less than 5 is non pregnant, that would mean exactly like you said you implantated maybe last night or a day ago- did you feel anything? That would also explain why an HPT didnt pick it up either, too early- needs to be at least 20hcg to get a faint line AND it doesnt go into your urine right away. 
Going into the hospital is one way to get an early preg test :) just kidding, I really hope you feel better soon and they release you. I had no idea Clomid could have those side effects
:hugs:

Onelildream- good pma and as we just heard from Smile, 10dpo is still VERY early....you may not have implanted yet or just implantated...give it a couple days and test again :hugs:

Sam- sorry if that is af on its way, hope you get a bfp real soon. :hugs:

Caz- hey how are you doing, gassy and bloated is a good sign :thumbup:

TTC- I have always heard ladies say the month they really didnt get in a lot of BD or thought their timing was off was the month they got their BFP! :thumbup: Look at Babylou, I believe that was her situation

Hello to the rest of the girls :hugs:

As for me, high temp again this morning, havent posted it yet in FF. Feeling absolutely exhausted- other than that nothing. I havent tested this morning (I am 10dpo)... I did a test a 9dpo for the heck of it and it was negative so waiting until 12dpo like I originally said
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - that sounds like your symptoms last month....hmmm...looks good for you hun! wheres your chart in your siggy hun? did you take it off?

britt - thanks for the reassurance...you are right, I just need to relax! Those sound like promising signs for you....so 2 days to go!


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> OK ladies, the nurse just came and asked me if its possible that I am pregnant? I said uh yes she said the hcg level is 9.6 she said Very early numbers for a vey early pregnancy? OMG I'm dying inside, Oh please oh please oh please!!!!! I had to tell you all. so that means I would have implanted overnight as today is 10dpo or 11dpo.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

FX'd....and all my toes, both legs, both arms....you get the idea. that goes for all you ladies testing in the next few day!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey delia - how are you doing? where are you in your cycle?


----------



## babyloulou

Ttcbaby- I'm fine thanks. Only symptoms so far are complete exhaustion and a bit of queasiness that kicked in yesterday! 

As for the BD thing Britt is right- don't give up hope! I used to cram in as many as I could around ov- but obviously this last month where his sperm had a real chance to build up worked better! Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

well i have my fxed that this is it for me loulou...I am so ready to be a mom...like all of us on this forum!

Glad hear you are doing well...your story really helps me realize that it can and will happen!


----------



## keepsmiling

got vrythin crosed 4 uy, when wil u no if u r or not 4 sure?
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks keepsmiling...I will test on June 16th...clomid has made my lp 17 days so I will test on the 18th day...if I can hold out!


----------



## keepsmiling

smile4 me, hope u get ur bfp too x


----------



## lisaf

smile - wow I hope everything is ok with your heart, but OMG on the BFP!!! FX'd for you that everything works out perfect on both fronts! Now why didn't any of us think of faking a heart problem to get that early blood test ;) (just teasing of course)

thanks girls for the support... Its just so hard to deal with. It doesn't help any that my temp was back up today. My temps were not consistently this high on the clomid and I'm really afraid its starting to look like my anovulatory cycle did. :( I know its still early, but its just not looking good :( CD12, i should be getting some nice low temps in preparation for ovulation. 
I'm trying to figure out if there is something else that may be causing my temp to go too high. I read that staying up late can do it, but I was up even later the night before last when I woke with a nice low temp. I've been really active touring the town with my friend while she's here but I did just as much walking yesterday as the day before. Just trying to find a rhyme or reason.

Found this funny tip though:
Don't eat, drink, or smoke before you take your temperature (this includes ingesting sperm!).
hehe


----------



## caz & bob

it will be the clomid hun mine goes like that xxxx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> it will be the clomid hun mine goes like that xxxx

Was this for me? 
I'm not on Clomid this cycle...


----------



## samfitz

well i can honestly say im feeling really down i have never known anything play with your head has much i thought this month i was in with a really good chance has i usually have lots of spotting 4days before af done another test bfn so looks like she could be here tomorrow. im starting to wonder if it will ever happen now after 12 years i think its now time to give in an be thankfull for what i have sorry im ranting good luck to you girls waiting to test x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

i no how you are feeling hun i say that ever month you will get one soon those who wait get gifted hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

i just feel that 12 years is a long time to wait x x


----------



## caz & bob

it will soon be here hun and it will be your turn xxx:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww sorry you are feeling so down sam....I wish there was something I cuold say to make you feel better.....sending tons of hugs!!!!


----------



## samfitz

i will be ok thanks guys i always feel better when im back onto takin clomid an doing opks im at that waiting game where i cant do anything i think its the worse bit x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Awww, Sam. 12 years IS a long time to be waiting. I'm sending tons of hugs your way...and you'll be in my prayers, Hun.


----------



## Delilahsown

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey delia - how are you doing? where are you in your cycle?

Hey TTC!! Im good- i finally got a positive opk on saturday. As this was my first cycle with clomid- i've had a lot of extra twinges and mild cramps leading up to + and its still kinda lingering. Its not uncomfortable by any means, im just hoping that it means I had better eggies churning, you know? and just to make sure we have it covered- we've managed to :sex: for the last four days so maybe we caught something. I don't think you can tell anything by my chart yet- just hoping that my temps stay up? So...i think test day will be the 13th?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh delia that sounds promising....my ov pains are so much more noticeable on clomid. Actually, this ov on saturday was the worse pain I ever felt. It was v. painful, worse the af cramps. so I am with you I really hope that means good eggy/eggies!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx del hun i have got pulling pain in my left abdomen xxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

caz & bob said:


> fx del hun i have got pulling pain in my left abdomen xxxxxx

fx'd for all of sweetie!! TMI but i've been so extremely gassy and bloated lol....DH said " what the hell is wrong with you?" and then laughed...:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: im the same to hun but just had the pulling pain xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good afternoon ladies, I just got back from the hospital and all is looking good for the time being, I have a couple of options but they want to see if I'm pregnant before we do anything drastic :) Soo the next couple of days will be unbearable but I decided to try and not think about it too much... right......lol

Caz- thats awesome hun, I too had the pulling pain in the abdomen.

I didn't actually feel anything with the implantation but then again I had iv's in my arms and nurses poking at me every hour..hehe

Delilah-WOO HOOO go catch some spermies!!!
gas and bloating is a good sign

Sam Sweetie dont give up!! Try the preseed, honestly If I am pregnant that had to have done the trick for us!!

So you gals think a 9.6 is pregnancy?
I tried doing some research but fell asleep I havent had much sleep in the past 24 hours.


----------



## samfitz

smile4me im already using preseed hun x x fx for you x x


----------



## caz & bob

smile glad your home hunnie i had it last month to when i got my :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies,
> omg lots of updates
> 
> First off Smile- I am so sorry you are in the hospital for atrial fib, however OMG with the BFP!!! :happydance::thumbup: Seriously less than 5 is non pregnant, that would mean exactly like you said you implantated maybe last night or a day ago- did you feel anything? That would also explain why an HPT didnt pick it up either, too early- needs to be at least 20hcg to get a faint line AND it doesnt go into your urine right away.
> Going into the hospital is one way to get an early preg test :) just kidding, I really hope you feel better soon and they release you. I had no idea Clomid could have those side effects
> :hugs:
> 
> Onelildream- good pma and as we just heard from Smile, 10dpo is still VERY early....you may not have implanted yet or just implantated...give it a couple days and test again :hugs:
> 
> Sam- sorry if that is af on its way, hope you get a bfp real soon. :hugs:
> 
> Caz- hey how are you doing, gassy and bloated is a good sign :thumbup:
> 
> TTC- I have always heard ladies say the month they really didnt get in a lot of BD or thought their timing was off was the month they got their BFP! :thumbup: Look at Babylou, I believe that was her situation
> 
> Hello to the rest of the girls :hugs:
> 
> As for me, high temp again this morning, havent posted it yet in FF. Feeling absolutely exhausted- other than that nothing. I havent tested this morning (I am 10dpo)... I did a test a 9dpo for the heck of it and it was negative so waiting until 12dpo like I originally said
> :hugs:

Yes Britt hunnie wait til 12dpo as implatation obviously delays with clomid.
:dust: to you and FX'd!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxx


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Good afternoon ladies, I just got back from the hospital and all is looking good for the time being, I have a couple of options but they want to see if I'm pregnant before we do anything drastic :) Soo the next couple of days will be unbearable but I decided to try and not think about it too much... right......lol
> 
> Caz- thats awesome hun, I too had the pulling pain in the abdomen.
> 
> I didn't actually feel anything with the implantation but then again I had iv's in my arms and nurses poking at me every hour..hehe
> 
> Delilah-WOO HOOO go catch some spermies!!!
> gas and bloating is a good sign
> 
> Sam Sweetie dont give up!! Try the preseed, honestly If I am pregnant that had to have done the trick for us!!
> 
> So you gals think a 9.6 is pregnancy?
> I tried doing some research but fell asleep I havent had much sleep in the past 24 hours.

yeahh you'r back!!!!
yes the next couple of days are going to seem unbearable to wait. What happens next?? do they repeat HCG bloods in 2 days??
yes, I researched the net after I saw your post (very scientific I know) and a lot of girls that were pregs had numbers around 10 at around the time you are now....so if your #'s double in a couple of days than its a pregnancy for sure :happydance:
I cant think of any reason why your HCG would be over 5 besides pregnancy do you? You arent on any other fertility meds except Clomid right?

I am SOOOOOOOO excited for you :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

also are you 11 or 12dpo??
hugs,


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh wow I have missed so much! Smile4me I'm sorry to hear of your hospital debacle and hope you feell better soon. I have everything possible crossed for you are indeed pregnant. xx
Those with BFN's I hope they soon become BFP's x
Caz and Britt I am eagerly awaiting your testing days x
ttc I'm sure you have all bases covered, best of luck x

I think I may have my first clomid side effect.......insomnia :(


----------



## Smile4me

uh oh insomnia... that sucks Em, that just means moe obsessing..haha

Britt - I'm not sure how many dpo I am, I only know I got my positive OPK on the 20th so like LisaF said it could have been day 21,22, or 23 so by the way things are going it appears I am 11dpo, now as far as the next couple of days, I am scheduled tomorrow to have an ultrasound of my heart to check a bunch of stuff and ironically my OB is in the exact same building, how ironic. The hospital chose this cardiologist and he's in the same building :) talk about luck o the Irish! 

So I have to call to schedule the ultrasound and call my OB first thing in the morning to get my hcg levels checked again, which is great because now she can't blame me for being oc..:) 
Leave it to me to find out this way :( 

I'm so glad I have all of you lovely ladies, I wish we all lived closer, I could see myself calling you all up over a sale or something ... 

Thanks for being there!
BTW forgot to tell you, so I get home and my darling daughter who is 7 in June lays beside me and says mom give me the good news and the bad news, I tell her hunny I'm fine then my 9 year old enters and they start saying mom give us the news ... So we know your heart is going to be fine but when are you bringing home a baby brother... then my six year old says mom all you have to do is and she makes a scrunchy face and pulls a toy out of her dress... :) just thought I'd share, they are all taking good care of dear ol mom.

XXX and:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> uh oh insomnia... that sucks Em, that just means moe obsessing..haha
> 
> Britt - I'm not sure how many dpo I am, I only know I got my positive OPK on the 20th so like LisaF said it could have been day 21,22, or 23 so by the way things are going it appears I am 11dpo, now as far as the next couple of days, I am scheduled tomorrow to have an ultrasound of my heart to check a bunch of stuff and ironically my OB is in the exact same building, how ironic. The hospital chose this cardiologist and he's in the same building :) talk about luck o the Irish!
> 
> So I have to call to schedule the ultrasound and call my OB first thing in the morning to get my hcg levels checked again, which is great because now she can't blame me for being oc..:)
> Leave it to me to find out this way :(
> 
> I'm so glad I have all of you lovely ladies, I wish we all lived closer, I could see myself calling you all up over a sale or something ...
> 
> Thanks for being there!
> BTW forgot to tell you, so I get home and my darling daughter who is 7 in June lays beside me and says mom give me the good news and the bad news, I tell her hunny I'm fine then my 9 year old enters and they start saying mom give us the news ... So we know your heart is going to be fine but when are you bringing home a baby brother... then my six year old says mom all you have to do is and she makes a scrunchy face and pulls a toy out of her dress... :) just thought I'd share, they are all taking good care of dear ol mom.
> 
> XXX and:dust::dust::dust:

ahh thats too cute, I love kids and their little comments :hugs:
okay, well glad you are in what sounds like very capable hands. Really looking forward to hearing the HCG update- will they give you your #'s tomorrow too? All it has to do is increase to say your pregnant I would think. :happydance:

:dust: to you, hope its a big BFP!!

As for me off to play soccer lol...not sure its such a good idea considering I am either 9 or 10dpo....I thought I was 10 for sure based on temps but I dont think I O'd the day of my positive opk (despite what FF says) but probably the day after. I had several high temps before even my positive opk that I had to adjust so who knows

:hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats smile on your bfp!! Sending you loads of sticky :dust:!! Stick beanie stick!


----------



## Onelildream

Em- I thought I had insomnia too, but then I convinced myself it was just me obsessing... So I prob didn't have it, but I'm sorry you do!
Smile-Happy you are home. Let us know asap about your levels! We really need you to be positive! Our group needs some good news, huh?
As for me, I planted a garden today and shopped for a used vehicle, but didn't find one I liked. My grandmother, some aunts and uncles, and some other family are here for a week (at my parent's house 6 blocks away), and we've been having some fun hanging out. My aunt asked me, "So whatcha thinkin? Wanna have twins this next round so you can get a 2-for-1 deal?" I was like, yeah, I had twins, but my son's twin died. She was like, "oh. sorry. I was kidding" Thinking about that again just really makes me want my twins again... It sounds super selfish, but I feel like I missed out...Don't get me wrong, I LOVE MY SON, but sometimes I feel like another person is missing. lame, huh?


----------



## Smile4me

Its not lame at all, its how you feel and you should not feel ashamed of that.
He was and is your son too hun and you are missing that void that has been caused but remember your other son is always with you in your heart sweetie. When I visit my twins grave I just know that they are in heaven and that keeps me at peace.
You are blessed to have an angel watching over you and your family sweetie!

I'm not sure if I will get my levels tomorrow or not, I am calling to make an appointment with my OB first thing in the morning and will keep you all informed.

Thos of us who have angels, they are always watching over us, they are our angels and no one can take them away.

Remember this poem I found :

*I will hold you in heaven*

From the very beginning I loved you,
As I made plans to hold you and rock you:
You were tiny and helpless as you lay in my womb,
But something went wrong and soon you were gone;
My young heart was broken, my tears fell like rain,
I'd never known such heartache and pain.

I wonder who you look like, me or your dad,
Do you have my smile and his eyes?
Would you have been big and tall or tiny and small?
We had dreams for you that reached to the skies.
It was long, long ago and I still miss you so,
Thanks to Jesus, I'll see you in heaven.

I'll hold you in heaven someday,
When my trials on earth pass away;
The angels have rocked you, the Father watches over you,
I know you're waiting for me;
I never could hold you or tell you "Goodbye",
But I'll hold you in heaven someday.


For every bad there is good, we all know this in our hearts, we just need to believe!


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> Em- I thought I had insomnia too, but then I convinced myself it was just me obsessing... So I prob didn't have it, but I'm sorry you do!
> Smile-Happy you are home. Let us know asap about your levels! We really need you to be positive! Our group needs some good news, huh?
> As for me, I planted a garden today and shopped for a used vehicle, but didn't find one I liked. My grandmother, some aunts and uncles, and some other family are here for a week (at my parent's house 6 blocks away), and we've been having some fun hanging out. My aunt asked me, "So whatcha thinkin? Wanna have twins this next round so you can get a 2-for-1 deal?" I was like, yeah, I had twins, but my son's twin died. She was like, "oh. sorry. I was kidding" Thinking about that again just really makes me want my twins again... It sounds super selfish, but I feel like I missed out...Don't get me wrong, I LOVE MY SON, but sometimes I feel like another person is missing. lame, huh?

thats definitely not lame, I hope you get your twins hon- you definitely have an increased chance with Clomid. I agree we need some good news, BFP all around.
:hugs:

Smile- oh my, I am so excited for you- hoping for a double #!! :thumbup:

Em- sorry you arent sleeping hon, I am sure that has to do with the increased dose of Clomid, I get insomnia with just the 50

as for me, I just got home from soccer- yes I know bad girl, 9 or 10dpo and i ran for 90 minutes (pretty hard at times too) so now I have cramping in my stomach....need to rest.
I'm going to test in a couple of days
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Emma- I had insomnia every cycle on 50 and 100! I had zinnia from the day I took the first tablet until a couple of days after the last tablet- then I'd be fine for the rest of the cycle xxx


----------



## Smile4me

well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!


----------



## yomo

Smile4me said:


> well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!

OMG!!! Congrats, Jenny was right again :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Smile4me

yomo said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats, Jenny was right again :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxClick to expand...

Thanks dear!!! My husband now believes, yesterday he was excited but since the hcg level was low he was like well let's see... I know since this is his first he is just in shock :) in a good way of course!!

WEll Cheri did my prediction but I am a believer now..hehe plus I truly truly believe it was the preseed!


----------



## Delilahsown

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:



Smile4me said:


> well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!

yay Smile!!! Big CONGRATS!!! I've got something to be excited about this morning before going to work =)

So, according to ff- I am 3 DPO....that means I may test earlier than I thought? we'll see...

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## yomo

Smile4me said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats, Jenny was right again :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks dear!!! My husband now believes, yesterday he was excited but since the hcg level was low he was like well let's see... I know since this is his first he is just in shock :) in a good way of course!!
> 
> WEll Cheri did my prediction but I am a believer now..hehe plus I truly truly believe it was the preseed!Click to expand...

Oh thought it was Jenny, I had mine done it says August BFP so I wishing the months away now! I am trying Preseed this month.

Are you feeling any better today hun? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay smile4me!! Well done and congrats!! I am a big believer it was Preseed that did it for me too! First month I'd drenched myself in it after Rudeollie told me that wa what had done it for her!! I bloody love the stuff!! Xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

yomo said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats, Jenny was right again :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks dear!!! My husband now believes, yesterday he was excited but since the hcg level was low he was like well let's see... I know since this is his first he is just in shock :) in a good way of course!!
> 
> WEll Cheri did my prediction but I am a believer now..hehe plus I truly truly believe it was the preseed!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thought it was Jenny, I had mine done it says August BFP so I wishing the months away now! I am trying Preseed this month.
> 
> Are you feeling any better today hun? xxClick to expand...

YOMO - FX'd yours comes true too hunny!!!!!
I feel a lot better today, I just have to go in today for an ultrasound of the chambers of the heart,,, I know it sounds scary and believe me I'm trying to be calm but its hard when I get the best news of my life.

Delilah - I am not going to work today, thank God!

Lou- I am convinced it was the preseed too, I know in my dh case, he took wheat germ and maca but I truly believe it was the preseed. YAY!!! I owe you a BIG HUG for helping me achieve this! Thank you sweetie!!!!


----------



## KJMM

Smile4me said:


> well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!

Contratulations :happydance: I am now a preseed believer! Can I ask, who did the reading for you? a few posts have mentioned them and they've come true ... I am willing to try anything ...

KJMM


----------



## babyloulou

KJMM said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!
> 
> Contratulations :happydance: I am now a preseed believer! Can I ask, who did the reading for you? a few posts have mentioned them and they've come true ... I am willing to try anything ...
> 
> KJMMClick to expand...

Preseed and Softcups :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

smile i hope i will be joning you this month to loulou like your pic hun xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

KJMM said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!
> 
> Contratulations :happydance: I am now a preseed believer! Can I ask, who did the reading for you? a few posts have mentioned them and they've come true ... I am willing to try anything ...
> 
> KJMMClick to expand...


KJMM - I contacted Cheri22 the baby psychic... lol but she was right on the first half so far. :) www.cheri22.com 
Also order your preseed sweetie, if you are in the US you can ge it at any CVS store.

Aww CAZ me too hunny, me too!!! You just have a few more days sweetie!!


----------



## caz & bob

i no hunnie i carnt wait xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congrats again smile4me!! x

Caz not long now and hopefully you will have your BFP too.

Delilahsown, great news on being 3dpo. The chart looks good. What a difference a couple of days entries make :)

All this talk of preseed and here I am buying zestica :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

well sweetie, get the 100mg of clomid with the preseed Em!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Can't afford to now. I'll give the zestica a whirl this cycle seeing as I already have it and maybe get preseed next cycle (hopefully I won't need to but:shrug:) 
My soft cups should be arriving today. Should be interesting :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - oh so happy to hear you are out of the hospital...and a huge congrats on a BFP, I was going to tell you to take a hpt but I didnt want to get your hopes up....this is wonderful news. I hope your US goes well.

onelil - awww, hun, I cant even imagine what a lose like that can do...people sometimes dont realize that what they are saying can be so hurtful, I really hope you get your twins. Though I have never had a lose, cuz I cant seem to get pg. I really wish I could have twins also.

Britt - wow, good on you for running for 90 minutes, but take care of yourself! Please let me know when you start getting any symptoms, I have to live through you until I can start symptoms spotting!

emma - yeah I hope I have my bases covered and I had horrible insomnia while I was taking clomid also...but if this makes you feel better, it shoudl only last for the 5 days then it should stop.

caz - nice symptoms...keep them coming!

loulou - nice to be able to see your face...nice pic!

delia - we are cycle buddies!!!! WO)HOOO, I am 3 dpo also!

Yomo - how are you doing today hun?

AFM - I got my crosshairs today so I oved 3 days ago...officially 3dpo...cant wait to test!


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh congrats Smile!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
such wonderful news, I just knew it!!! Do you have any symtpoms?
I hope all goes well with you for your heart echo and looking forward to more updates.

Hello, how are the rest of the girls today?
Babylou, love your pic- so pretty, its funny I envisioned you as a brunette for some reason. ha ha, its funny how you imagine cyber friends...too cool

as for me, still no symptoms at all, not feeling it all this month....aghh :dohh:
oh well, double dose of Clomid for me next cycle and IUI again

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ttc whooooo for 3dpo hun xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

britt your chart is lookin good hun when you testing hun xxxx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> smile - oh so happy to hear you are out of the hospital...and a huge congrats on a BFP, I was going to tell you to take a hpt but I didnt want to get your hopes up....this is wonderful news. I hope your US goes well.
> 
> onelil - awww, hun, I cant even imagine what a lose like that can do...people sometimes dont realize that what they are saying can be so hurtful, I really hope you get your twins. Though I have never had a lose, cuz I cant seem to get pg. I really wish I could have twins also.
> 
> Britt - wow, good on you for running for 90 minutes, but take care of yourself! Please let me know when you start getting any symptoms, I have to live through you until I can start symptoms spotting!
> 
> emma - yeah I hope I have my bases covered and I had horrible insomnia while I was taking clomid also...but if this makes you feel better, it shoudl only last for the 5 days then it should stop.
> 
> caz - nice symptoms...keep them coming!
> 
> loulou - nice to be able to see your face...nice pic!
> 
> delia - we are cycle buddies!!!! WO)HOOO, I am 3 dpo also!
> 
> Yomo - how are you doing today hun?
> 
> AFM - I got my crosshairs today so I oved 3 days ago...officially 3dpo...cant wait to test!

Hey TTC, great start on your chart :thumbup: looking good, fx'd for a bfp this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Britt you never know hunny, you still have a few more days and keep in mind the clomid pushes back your ovulation day.

I called my ob and she wants me to come in Thursday and have my bloods done, she said 9.6 is such a low number but the faint positive is a good sign, she also gave me the go on the meds so all is good, just have to take it slowly :)


ttcbaby- Fingers crossed hun this is your month!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks smile! I really hope all is well with you.

caz - thanks, I am so happy to be in the 2ww....it means that I only have 2 weeks till I can say either way.

britt - you temps the last 2 days are higher than any temp you had last month...this is a v. good sign girl....fxed for you!


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt don't give up on this cycle yet. You still have a few days to go before testing and not everyone has symptoms so early on. Your chart is great and you have had the added helping hand from the IUI. I'd say you have an excellent chance of a BFP xx


----------



## Britt11

thanks girls you are so sweet. Temp down slightly this morning but still quite high. I agree the IUI is a very good shot but if it didnt take this cycle I still have 2 more tries of it :)
fx'd for the 100mg for you Emma!!
TTC I hope this cycle is your lucky one, 3rd time is a charm right? :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww britt I hope you are right...I almost want to go and do a jenny prediciton...seems they all seem to be going through.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope we all get them this month it will be fun all in 1st tri haha xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> aw hope we all get them this month it will be fun all in 1st tri haha xxxxx

touche!!
It would be lovely for all of us to move up together
how are you feeling Caz? any symptoms or are you trying to not symptom spot?
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt11 said:


> Oh my gosh congrats Smile!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> such wonderful news, I just knew it!!! Do you have any symtpoms?
> I hope all goes well with you for your heart echo and looking forward to more updates.
> 
> Hello, how are the rest of the girls today?
> Babylou, love your pic- so pretty, its funny I envisioned you as a brunette for some reason. ha ha, its funny how you imagine cyber friends...too cool
> 
> as for me, still no symptoms at all, not feeling it all this month....aghh :dohh:
> oh well, double dose of Clomid for me next cycle and IUI again
> 
> :hugs:


I too pictured babyloulou as a brunette :)


----------



## caz & bob

ye got same has last month just tierd and bloating and gassy i had pulling pain on my left side of my abdoman hun have you any xxxxx


----------



## samfitz

congratulations smile4me x x x x x


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> ye got same has last month just tierd and bloating and gassy i had pulling pain on my left side of my abdoman hun have you any xxxxx

no nothing at all....agggh 
I have no pms symptoms yet either though

xx


----------



## caz & bob

some people dont get symptoms hunnie fx hun xxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

SMILE-YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'm so excited for you! You have no idea! Don't leave us, though! Moving up to first tri without us would be really boring! hahaha.
Britt-I'm so feeling you...I haven't got a single symptom. NOTHING. ZILCH. I can't even make any up because I DON'T HAVE EVEN AN INCLING THAT I'M PREGNANT. I totally feel out. I don't even really care, I just want to move on to the next cycle...

Everyone else, Thanks for the sweet words... Yes, I am hoping for twins again, but will be perfectly happy having a singleton pregnancy...I am certainly getting preseed this next time. I bet it will help cause I was dry as the Sahara this last cycle. tmi, I know.

Anyway, I refuse to test till friday now, cause BFN and AF both FRIGGIN SUCK TO SEE... but she might beat me to it.

How long has your cycles been everyone? What can I expect? CD 30? CD29? When should I expect the BEAST?!


----------



## caz & bob

my cycles have been 28 28 29 29 xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww onelildream - I will not leave, promise!!

Before clomid my cycle was 30 then the first round at 50mg was 28 days
and this one? I'm not sure so make sure you get 100mg and some preseed hun!

You don't know if your out yet hun and I can't blame you one lil bit to wait to test.
I took the last clearblue easy digi and its blank? wth??? lol i'm sitting on their helpline as we speak. GRRRR thatsa lotta money to throw away.

Good luck my friends!! 
Caz when are you testing sweetie?


----------



## caz & bob

think im testing friday xxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Caz, me too! I'm so nervous. I hate HATE HATE BFNs. I will spend the day trying not to cry...and I have friends coming over to spend a few days with us! Grrrr.


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww caz and britt...would love for us to do this all together....I am sooooo up for that!

Onelil - well my lp phase went from 15 to 17 so I have a v. long 2ww on clomid....it was about 32 days.

Oh I think friday will be a good day for everyone!!! BFP's for all testing on friday ;)


----------



## samfitz

well today for me still only very light spotting an no af cramps so still impatiently waiting on af x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Sam- I hope this is your cycle xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sam I am sorry I cant remember, but have you tested, because your temp seems to still be high. If you are only spotting then you cant be on cd 1 yet. there is still hope isnt there?


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, this next cycle I'm going to start temping...And I'm going to get preseed, OPKs, and use softcups. What kind of thermometer should I get? Mine just crapped out and I need a new one.


----------



## ttcbaby117

onellil - make sure you get a basal thermometer, it gives the most accurate reading for ttc.


----------



## caz & bob

i have a digitalone me xxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Basal thermometers- are they for oral temps? I'm sorry, i'm just not sure how to temp on FF the right way.


----------



## samfitz

:thumbup:


ttcbaby117 said:


> sam I am sorry I cant remember, but have you tested, because your temp seems to still be high. If you are only spotting then you cant be on cd 1 yet. there is still hope isnt there?

i tested yesterday hun an i havent been temping this month so you must be looking at last months but going to do temping this month i was having a break from it has it was getting a bit much an i needed to relax a bit anyway just had an online reading with that cheri an she has predicted me a boy for july either born or conceived so who knows it could be my month next month fx x x x


----------



## caz & bob

Onelildream said:


> Basal thermometers- are they for oral temps? I'm sorry, i'm just not sure how to temp on FF the right way.

for vaginal and oral hunnie you will get the hang of it hun dont worry just register with ff and it tell you how to do it xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Onelildream said:


> Basal thermometers- are they for oral temps? I'm sorry, i'm just not sure how to temp on FF the right way.

You can temp orally or vaginally with them. I temp vaginally as oral temps were always too erratic for me to use! (must sleep with my mouth open or something! :blush:) Most people temp orally though I think. 

A basal body thermometer basically has two numbers after the decimal point to make it more detailed. (a normal thermometer only measures to one decimal point). You can buy them from most pharmacies- they are usually called BBT thermometers xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep loulou explained Onelil....that is what needs to be done..also if you go to ff they have a section that will teach you how to do it all.


Gotcha Sam, well, I hope cheri is right...now you are making me want to do a reading...LOL


----------



## samfitz

i went to a medium last month an she said i would bef pregnant with twins in july a boy an a girl so who knows love x x x


----------



## Onelildream

how do I share my chart? Do I have to get a VIP account for that? I don't want to pay.


----------



## caz & bob

no hun it will be on your homepage on there xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah look on the left had side it will say share and follow the instructions.

sam - so that is 2 psychics saying july...wow that is great...even better to have twins, I would love to have twins.


----------



## Onelildream

Will someone look at my sig...I just added FF. Can you click on it and lemme know if you can see it? I know I don't have temps, but will next cycle!


----------



## samfitz

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah look on the left had side it will say share and follow the instructions.
> 
> sam - so that is 2 psychics saying july...wow that is great...even better to have twins, I would love to have twins.

i am a twin also hun but he passed but when i went for my reading it was him giving me the information x x x


----------



## Onelildream

ok, gtg. See y'all later!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep it is working onelil...you got it!

Wow sam that is fascinating. Ii guess you can look forward to July then.


----------



## caz & bob

nighy girls xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

samfitz said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sam I am sorry I cant remember, but have you tested, because your temp seems to still be high. If you are only spotting then you cant be on cd 1 yet. there is still hope isnt there?
> 
> i tested yesterday hun an i havent been temping this month so you must be looking at last months but going to do temping this month i was having a break from it has it was getting a bit much an i needed to relax a bit anyway just had an online reading with that cheri an she has predicted me a boy for july either born or conceived so who knows it could be my month next month fx x x xClick to expand...

Thats awesome!!!!! I can't wait for you :)


----------



## Onelildream

Smile- You got your BFP, now go get a ticker! We're so excited for you!


----------



## Onelildream

Good news, if I conceive next month, the baby will be due on my birthday, March 12, 2011! Yeah, I'm crazy...


----------



## Smile4me

LOL thats awesome to have a baby due on your b-day....
I am too nervous to do a ticker.... I guess I need a positive from the doctor first ya know what i mean? I'm still just hesitant and in shock about the whole thing.
I sooooo want to run out and look at new (used) cars too onlildream, I have an SUV but not big enough for our fam, plus my daughter is 15 and she is driving with a permit so if I get a van maybe she will change her mind about driving...lol Wishful thinking!!

My husband and I celebrate our Anniversary March 7th sweetie, and I'm looking forward to the baby being born right around that time, and we found out today for sure with our BFP and this is our 3yr to the date we met, my dh is a sentimental guy and he celebrates both our marriage anny and the date we met.. he he so we are going out to dinner to celebrate tonight :)

Onelil - Pay the 10 and get a Cheri reading hun, I did it through paypal so dh wouldn't think i was absolutely insane but I printed it out and put it in my bible in he closet hehe :)


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies,
how is everyone?

Smile- how did the heart testing go today? did you also see your OB? also fill us in if you had any symptoms :hugs:

I am either 10 or 11dpo and still nothing nada...lol, thinking I am out but looking forward to next cycle

cheers


----------



## Smile4me

No sweetie, the cardiologist never call me back ... 
I talked to the OB and she said for me to come in Thursday to check the hcg levels :)

Symptoms I just have cramping in my lower abdomen ... whatever that is.

Britt hun take a test tomorrow or the next, I bought the First Response pink tests per LisaF Good Luck hun and lots and lots and lots of :dust: I'm praying for you and everyone else.


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> No sweetie, the cardiologist never call me back ...
> I talked to the OB and she said for me to come in Thursday to check the hcg levels :)
> 
> Symptoms I just have cramping in my lower abdomen ... whatever that is.
> 
> Britt hun take a test tomorrow or the next, I bought the First Response pink tests per LisaF Good Luck hun and lots and lots and lots of :dust: I'm praying for you and everyone else.

thanks hon, not as hopeful but you never know like you said. :hugs:
so your boobs dont hurt? Mine dont hurt at all and I hear so many women say they experienced that with their BFP, mind you a lot of women dont as well...

still so excited for you :happydance:and yes I will test soon for the fun of it
:hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Smile-cute! I'm so happy you're going to go out and celebrate! I'm thinking preseed will do the trick this next time. I have to order online, as we don't have CVS in Utah... bummer. I think my sis said hers was from babyhopes.com for 19.99. 

My sil has been ttc for 3+years now. She just had surgery last month to take out some cysts blocking her tubes, but she thinks she might have felt impantation last night! Horray! I guess we'll see soon enough.

Britt- I got nothin still. You? Anything? I'm ready for the next cycle too!

Caz, how you doing, hun? 2ww stinks huh?

TTC- "Happily in the 2ww?!" Are you trying to kill me?! I think I just got my first preg symptom-nausea. I don't know a single soul who is happy in the 2ww... What are you taking? I want some!

Everyone else-Happy, sticky baby vibes... Somebody else is bound to get their BFP, right? Don't all good things come in 3? ...or is that all bad things? Geez.

Em-how are things going with you, Hun?


----------



## lisaf

Hey gals, hoping to hear 'official' confirmation soon smile4me... very excited for you!

I think I'm the only person who does NOT want twins. I mean, I'd be happy for anything, but I would prefer to just have one at a time thanks. Partly because MIL wants to do childcare since I have to go back to work and I don't think I could ask her to watch 2 infants. Also don't want the higher risk pregnancy etc.

Had my ultrasound today. The tech confirmed that she can't tell me anything (she doesn't make the diagnosis, a radiologist does). She took 45 pictures. I had to ask after the 94 pictures someone else had here (I can't remember who).
My doctor will have the results in 24 hours so I should hear back soon.
The tech was really friendly but she KEPT on asking about why I was there... we were using the diagnosis of painful and heavy periods to get insurance to pay for it. I don't think it was that she didn't believe me or anything, but it made me nervous, like she saw something on there.


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> TTC- "Happily in the 2ww?!" Are you trying to kill me?! I think I just got my first preg symptom-nausea. I don't know a single soul who is happy in the 2ww... What are you taking? I want some!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I'm insane in the 2ww... actually the first 5 days or so are kind of blissful... its the last part of the 2ww that kills me.


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Onelildream said:
> 
> 
> TTC- "Happily in the 2ww?!" Are you trying to kill me?! I think I just got my first preg symptom-nausea. I don't know a single soul who is happy in the 2ww... What are you taking? I want some!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I'm insane in the 2ww... actually the first 5 days or so are kind of blissful... its the last part of the 2ww that kills me.Click to expand...

me too Lisa, the first week is fine, the second one I'm a looney tune :haha:

Onelildream- yup still nothing, just normal stuff like indigestion...absolutely nada :)
we will get our BFPs soon!!!


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Evening Gals!

Onelildream- I get mine from babyhopes.com ....they have them in packages so the one for 19.99 comes with two pregnancy tests. I have a CVS down the street but they didn't carry the preseed.

TTC- yes sweetie! We are both 3DPO... My midwife wasn't crazy about me not ovulating until cd21- i think she was hoping for between cd14-16. The original plan was that I would do 3 cycles of 50mg clomid- and if nothing happened then she would up the dose. But she decided today that if we didn't catch the eggy on this cycle, that I would automatically go onto doing 100mg next round. Im still pretty gassy and bloated, not to mention this constant twinge in my right side. maybe that is a good thing? FF says testing day should be the 17th, but thats over the 2ww. Arghhhhh.....according to my calculation, i should test sooner. hmmmm...


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-too bad the tech can't ever say anything. I hate hearing the hmmm, and huh... JUST TELL ME ALREADY!
Delilah-would it be bad to o on cd21? just too late??? I'm def getting the preseed. I like the bonus preg tests hahaha. Free tests always means me wasting them on dpo9 or something lame, though. :)


----------



## Delilahsown

I don't think thats so much of a bad thing to O on cd21 - esp when I used to not get a + until after day 38 or something.....I think that the later that you o- supposedly the egg quality isn't as good? that's what i've read at least..but people have ovulated way later than that and have gotten BFP... ...I'd just like for ALL OF US to take a dip in a pool of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TntArs06

Ok girls... I feel horrible that I haven't been on here in FOREVER it seems!! :cry: 

Smile--> That is soo AWESOME. Congrats!! I know its hard to believe right now. I would be in your same shoes.... I think if I got a BFP I would still be super anxious and not believe it....so EVERYTHING is crossed! :hugs::hugs:

I hope all of you ladies are doing okay tonight.....

Today, while at the herb store buying maca, I almost passed out...well the lady in the store caught me from passing out. I been in ALOT of pain, dizzy, naucious, and blotted. I read the side effects of clomid and IDK if all that is from clomid or my Endometriosis....:nope: Last month I was on 50mg and this month im on 100mg. And about a couple days ago my OPKs went to negative after two days of pos...well today I did one of the clear blue ov ones (just to make sure im not Oving) and it was pos. Is that possible?????? im soo confused....should my donor do his thang tonight???


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> No sweetie, the cardiologist never call me back ...
> I talked to the OB and she said for me to come in Thursday to check the hcg levels :)
> 
> Symptoms I just have cramping in my lower abdomen ... whatever that is.
> 
> Britt hun take a test tomorrow or the next, I bought the First Response pink tests per LisaF Good Luck hun and lots and lots and lots of :dust: I'm praying for you and everyone else.
> 
> thanks hon, not as hopeful but you never know like you said. :hugs:
> so your boobs dont hurt? Mine dont hurt at all and I hear so many women say they experienced that with their BFP, mind you a lot of women dont as well...
> 
> 
> 
> still so excited for you :happydance:and yes I will test soon for the fun of it
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ya know sweetie, my boobs hurt more last month on 50mg, I have AF like symptoms with the slight cramping, nothing really yet, it may be too early... I will keep you posted hun


----------



## babyloulou

My boobs haven't hurt yet this cycle either! They hurt every other cycle on Clomid xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - what a sweet husband you have...cant wait till you go to the dr to confirm bfp!

britt- no symptoms is a symptom....fxed for you!

onelil - happy to be in the 2ww, bc waiting to Ov and constant bding is stressful for me. I am with britt and lisa...first week is great...last week is awful...but I am trying to be positve this cycle and love every part of this stressful process...

delia - yeah I think anything before cd21 is fine...the theory is that after cd21 the egg does not have the quality that is should. I am testing on the 16th because clomid has given me a 17 day lp...horrible huh....I wish my dr would just up my dose...but he told me to stay on 50mgs for 3 months and then come back if that didnt work.

lisa - fxed all is well from your US.

tnt - defo call a dr about your symptoms.

afm - woke up around 6 am having a horrible hot flash...not sure that means anything as I am only 3dpo but I dont usually have hot flashes unless I am actually taking the clomid.


----------



## Britt11

hey girls,
i posted on the other thread as well, I was commenting on how quiet the threads were today :)

TTC- hot flushes can be good, hopefully its a good sign- I had that this cycle as well and actually last a bit too...so it might just be something my body does...who knows. I'm feeling positive for you this cycle!!

Well my temp was quite high this morning but it doesnt matter as I got a BFN as well....agghh, I am either 11 or 12dpo....so I am surely out like I suspected. I am feeling really hopeful for next cycle though
:hugs:

how is everyone? Smile how are you feeling? 
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww thanks britt, but i think 4 dpo is way to early for pg symptoms...must just be the clomid that is causing the hot flashes...I hope you are right. I think if you can wait to test again in a couple of days you might get your BFP...your chart is looking awesome.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope we all get awer :bfp: fx for us xxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> aww thanks britt, but i think 4 dpo is way to early for pg symptoms...must just be the clomid that is causing the hot flashes...I hope you are right. I think if you can wait to test again in a couple of days you might get your BFP...your chart is looking awesome.

thanks, I have to say my chart does look good... and last month on this day if I am 12dpo my temp dived, it actually went up today...but I dont think temps always mean too much. Have to wait a couple days to test...I'm out of them anyway lol...

I really want us all to get BFPs!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well i would say if your temp stays up tomorrow, then you are in the game for sure...I dont think temps mean to much until the v. end....whether they stay up or not is defo. a good indication. Well I am hoping for high temps tomorrow.


----------



## Smile4me

YAY!! Britt thats fabulous sweetie! What are you waiting for sweetie TEST!!!!
ttc: I started having sore bbs today... still have cramping like AF, I go in tomorrow to check hcg level.
Onelil, Caz, Delilah when are you testing ?

I posted in the other thread, My ultrasound for my echo cardiogram is set for July 26th and they prescribed some baby friendly meds in the interim hehe

I took another test today just to be sure and it is so clearly positive!!! I am still just in shock!! DH and I went to dinner last night and he is such a silly guy... he's like well we can't tell anyone for three months right? He's got names picked out and wants to incorporate my dads name (passed away 2 years in June) he wants to include (Murphy) for the Irish hehe.... This will be the first biological grandchild for his dad so he just knows he/she will be spoiled rotten... OMG I still cannot believe this is happening.

If I had tons of money I would personally overnight preseed to all of you wonderful ladies!


BABYDUST to all my friends!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> YAY!! Britt thats fabulous sweetie! What are you waiting for sweetie TEST!!!!
> ttc: I started having sore bbs today... still have cramping like AF, I go in tomorrow to check hcg level.
> Onelil, Caz, Delilah when are you testing ?
> 
> I posted in the other thread, My ultrasound for my echo cardiogram is set for July 26th and they prescribed some baby friendly meds in the interim hehe
> 
> I took another test today just to be sure and it is so clearly positive!!! I am still just in shock!! DH and I went to dinner last night and he is such a silly guy... he's like well we can't tell anyone for three months right? He's got names picked out and wants to incorporate my dads name (passed away 2 years in June) he wants to include (Murphy) for the Irish hehe.... This will be the first biological grandchild for his dad so he just knows he/she will be spoiled rotten... OMG I still cannot believe this is happening.
> 
> If I had tons of money I would personally overnight preseed to all of you wonderful ladies!
> 
> 
> BABYDUST to all my friends!!!!!

thanks hon, I did test and it was BFN today...no worries if I dont get it this cycle than next for sure.
No doubt preseed is awesome, but I think the 100mg of Clomid really helped as well. My dose will be doubled next cycle so hoping I see a BFP!!
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

YES YOU WILL! THAT'S THE SPIRIT!!!! ( we need a cheerleader smiley on here)
love your fb by the way :) Its kinda hard to remember who is who..hehe


----------



## Onelildream

Smile-I'm testing Friday. I'm so happy you tested again and got your darker BFP! Looks like you could get that ticker on...lol.

I almost broke down and tested today, but got too nervous and talked myself out of it. I've been really hot... like hot to the touch, but my stupid thermometer broke. And yesterday I almost threw up after dinner. I think I'm coming down with something. I don't think it's pregnancy... :( Oh well. There's always next time. And once af gets here I'm ordering preseed, opks and a bbt! YAY!


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream said:


> Smile-I'm testing Friday. I'm so happy you tested again and got your darker BFP! Looks like you could get that ticker on...lol.
> 
> I almost broke down and tested today, but got too nervous and talked myself out of it. I've been really hot... like hot to the touch, but my stupid thermometer broke. And yesterday I almost threw up after dinner. I think I'm coming down with something. I don't think it's pregnancy... :( Oh well. There's always next time. And once af gets here I'm ordering preseed, opks and a bbt! YAY![/QUOT
> 
> Thats the spirit sweetie but they say cold symptoms are a sign too.. he he
> test tomorrow hun :)
> 
> ohhh fingers, eyes, toes, legs, X'd!!


----------



## keepsmiling

when do u think i shud start peein on a stick, i started at cd10 lst month, n didnt o til cd25 lol?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

now ks just in case your o hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

so u think i shud stay today incase i o abit sooner than last mont?
x


----------



## Onelildream

keep- You could have ovulation all over the place; diff times EVERY cycle. I would start testing hun. just incase.


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun i would xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well iv just dun 1 and i got a faint 2nd line?? i didnt get a faint 2nd line til cd 18ish last month,, maybe im goin to o abit sooner this month, here is hoping,, xx


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> YES YOU WILL! THAT'S THE SPIRIT!!!! ( we need a cheerleader smiley on here)
> love your fb by the way :) Its kinda hard to remember who is who..hehe

not sure if your talking about me but thanks, your FB pic is gorgeous as well
xx

so took my prenatal on an empty stomach and just about lost my cookies this morning...lesson learned only with meals...lol
off to some meetings in about 20 mins
:hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Britt-here's to hoping for a BFP in a couple days! Maybe you just implated later? I'm feeling a bit under-the-weather too, but don't want to read in to it too much.


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> Britt-here's to hoping for a BFP in a couple days! Maybe you just implated later? I'm feeling a bit under-the-weather too, but don't want to read in to it too much.

thanks hon, we are almost on the same cycle pattern.
well either way I will be okay, of course I would love a BFP but after 10 months- I am used to seeing BFNs. If I dont get it this month i am getting an increased dose of Clomid and also I am going to request u/s follicle tracking so we are timing the IUI correctly :)

as for BFPs, really women shouldnt test early, I think we hear so many stories of positives early that everyone thinks they should test early but that is just not the case for all. My sister only got a very faint line the day her period was due
good luck to you hon and good for you for holding out on testing, wish I did
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

is so hot her today going in the bath to chill xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

LOL Caz, its probably those hormones sweetie!!


----------



## Onelildream

Yay, Smile, you updated! Cute ticker! Hahaha. I laughed out loud when I saw it!

Britt-ME TOO! My doctor is uping my clomid and I'm getting follicle scans next month! YAY! I'm excited we are cycle buddies. Hopefully we'll be pregnant soon, too! I know what you're sayin about BFNs and getting used to them. I'm starting that process over again...It took 15+ months with my son...but I eventually got to see it!


----------



## caz & bob

aw smile like the ticker hun its hot her today xxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies long time no see lol..... I havent been around for a while again. Been having some time out trying to sort my head out. 
Still feeling crappy and keep breaking down all the time for no reason. I think i need to see my GP but i find it hard to talk to her as it feels like im admitting defeat again. Oh well.

Hopefully things will look up soon, i think its the ttc stuff getting me down and putting a strain on me and OH. OH starts his new job tomorrow so that will get him out from under my feet for a few hours a day and i have an interview at college in 2 weeks so fingers crossed i get in.

Thanks for all the help and advice ladies its meant alot to me honestly. Big hugs to you all. Your all great.

I see we may have another BFP from smile.... fingers crossed for you darlin. 

Hope everyone is good and all is well.....

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## caz & bob

awww vicky hun hope you get your self sorted hun good luck with the interview xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey vick - good to see you back on...I hope all gets sorted v. soon....

britt and onelil - I understand the getting used to the bfn thingy...I swear I dont even know what a bfp would look like....I just feel sometimes it wont happen ya know...then I shake those thoughts out of my head and try to find some positive ones.


----------



## Smile4me

ttc hunny you need to update your clomid status on your siggy so we know what cycle how much etc. :) I too thought it would never happen after trying for soooo long and not succeeding but sweetie its a matter of when :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks smile...I will update my siggy now.


----------



## caz & bob

we will all get them this month hun i promises xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok it is updated.


----------



## Smile4me

OK sweetie... we need to get you on 100mg of clomid!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, yeah i dont think they will give it to me because they said that i am already Oving on my own.


----------



## caz & bob

can anyone help plz with ff xxx


----------



## babyloulou

What's up with FF Caz? xxx


----------



## Smile4me

TTC I ovulated on my own just fine too... 

Sorry Caz sweetie, I dont use FF :(


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> What's up with FF Caz? xxx

dont no what i have done everthink i click on it say you have to be a ttc vip member xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmm well I wonder why they didnt up my dosage...UGH, i swear I am not getting really good treatment. This dr I am seeing on June21st has a good reputation so I hope she will have some answers for me.


----------



## babyloulou

What are you trying to click on Caz? You have to pay for V.I.P membership. Are you trying to click on something different to usual?


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> What are you trying to click on Caz? You have to pay for V.I.P membership. Are you trying to click on something different to usual?

its been like it now for a couple off days the things i had on when i joined are not there now the chart is diffrent to the coulors that come up on it arnt there now i have sent them an email dont no whats happend it keeps saying to be a vip memeber click her xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good luck hun, when the first dosage didn't work my dr said well maybe we should skip a month, and I was like...NOOO how about we double it .. hehe she agreed so sometimes you have to kick em in the ..... to get what you want.


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz did ff put in your ov date or did you force it?


----------



## ttcbaby117

well maybe when I see my dr on June 21st in Florida I will speak to her about it...she didnt prescribe me the clomid it was my dr down here. I think she will still want to do the lap and hysterscopy but she might prescribe me the clomid for after the surgery.


----------



## caz & bob

it put it in early so i changed it hun well my oh i carnt complane about him at all he does everthink for me and wants :sex: everyday haha not to say he get i thow xxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

good evening ladies hope your all well not sure whats happening with me at all expected full af today but still only very light spotting this morning an now nothing an still bfn any ideas x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

might be the clomid hun....I had a v. light period last month...it was weird. If i wasnt temping i would have thought i was pg....On a more positive note, maybe you are implanting late which would not give you a bfp yet.


----------



## samfitz

the spotting is not red or brown is more watery pink an very little not needing to wear a pad or anything i woould have normaly got full af by now hate this waiting cos you feel like your not doing anything just want her to come so i can move forward an get back on with the clomid xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sam I completely understand...I know the clomid has lengthened my lp by a couple of days...maybe that is happening to you...it is dreadful, i went from a 15 day lp to now a 17....I thought 15 was long but now 17 drives me nuts.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
how are you.
Smile- love the ticker and so original.

TTC- I'm rooting for you this cycle hon, worst case scenario you need the surgery and then you get a bfp the following month, either way you are seeing a bfp soon :thumbup:

where is Emma today?

Onelildream- I know so cool, not sure if they will give me follicle tracking, hopefully they do but I definitely know I'm getting the IUI and 100mg Clomid next cycle. We are seeing our FS on Monday :happydance: It will happen soon ladies, just need to try and be patient I guess.

so I have had a stitch in my left side the entire afternoon :wacko: nice, now my body is playing tricks on me- but I also have a lower back ache which I usually get when af is around the corner. I guess we will see if there is still hope with tomorrow's temp.

:hugs:


----------



## samfitz

its pants clomid has changed my cycles ialways had 28 day ones before x


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww thanks britt.....I am doing a BFP dance for you as well.....I really hope you get your BFP..just so strange that you have no symptoms....

sam - yep me too sam....I had a 28-29 day cycle before clomid now it is like 32-34....horrible...I ov later and my lp is longer!


----------



## samfitz

fx for you britt hope you get your bfp x x x


----------



## samfitz

ttc my fingers are also crossed for you too be nice to see lots more bfps on here to boost the pma x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes it would...so where do I go to get these jenny predictions? I think I might do it...lol....I am seeing all over other threads that jenny is right.


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

night caz


----------



## VickyLou

thanks caz.... hope your well... you waiting for af now?

TTC thanks huni hope ur well. xx

Britt hope you get your bfp this month xx

Congrats to smile xx

Sam hope af shows for you soon. Horrible little tablet clomid is lol.

Loulou Nice to a picture finally lol.... hope your alright and baby is growing well.

Well for me tomorrow im due af going off my cycles with clomid. This past month has been a nightmare not trying and no clomid so let see if clomid helped me in any way. I dont think af will show but hey who nos. Next month will hopefully be easier.

hugs girls xxx


----------



## VickyLou

night caz xx


----------



## samfitz

i tried getting on jennt but couldnt so it so i went on cheri an got my prediction x x


----------



## keepsmiling

night caz!
we def need some more bfps xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

where do you find them?


----------



## samfitz

www.cheri22.com


----------



## samfitz

click on the link hun x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sam


----------



## keepsmiling

and sam, wot did she say, how muhc was it?? x


----------



## samfitz

she will send an email let me know what she says i got mine back within 5 mins x


----------



## samfitz

she told me i would have a boy maybe i will find out in july or conceive and i didnt have to fill in any payment details so not sure if its a freebie but you do get a choice for a more full reading that you have to pay for x


----------



## keepsmiling

how did u get a freebie, wot did u click on ??x
x


----------



## samfitz

i just clicked where it says click here then i sent her an email just asking if an when will i conceive x


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok I sent it off..but I dont have a paypal account...we will see if she asks for payment...i can pay her by cc but I dont want to put my cc information in a email as it is unsafe.


----------



## samfitz

well no one has asked me for payment yet hun


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok in the frequently asked questions it does say that she does do some for free...not sure how she differentiates which ones she will do for free and which ones she wont do for free.....anyhow I guess now we wait and see what she says....i am always afraid of tehse things...what if she tells me I will conceive in april 2014....UGH.....i will die!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> ok in the frequently asked questions it does say that she does do some for free...not sure how she differentiates which ones she will do for free and which ones she wont do for free.....anyhow I guess now we wait and see what she says....i am always afraid of tehse things...what if she tells me I will conceive in april 2014....UGH.....i will die!

I wanted to try this too but im afraid of the same thing. LOL :haha: I also didn't know what to say to her?? Like "hey when will i conceive?" LOL idk idk


----------



## samfitz

ttcbaby117 said:


> ok in the frequently asked questions it does say that she does do some for free...not sure how she differentiates which ones she will do for free and which ones she wont do for free.....anyhow I guess now we wait and see what she says....i am always afraid of tehse things...what if she tells me I will conceive in april 2014....UGH.....i will die!

i just did it for fun hun just wait an see what she says x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I need to believe that this is all for fun and not take it seriously..now I hope she doesnt respond...hahaha

tnt - yeah that is kinda what I said....LOL


----------



## Smile4me

Ladies Ladies Ladies I was skeptical too but she predicted mine correctly, it took two weeks though and I paid 10.00 on paypal, paypal is safe.
She gave me a full reading:
Now in regards to your pregnancy to come, they are showing me a BOY and they link him to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. Have you had your husband tested at all for his sperm count? i just get the impression that they are a bit "slower" than the average. There are some natural herbs you can take, called astragalis, horny goat weed and false unicorn. These are things you can take to help improve that. They also gave the impression that you should look up "sperm meets egg plan" and that this plan would be beneficial. I have a feeling that you fertility wise are fine, and should not have any problems with conception and having your son together.

here is what i see of your son

They show him as someone who takes charge, he likes to be the one making decisions and will prove to be a bit more stubborn when decisions are made for him. hes someone who is always good with saying what he wants, telling you colors of things hes interested in, and seems to pick up expressions really easily and repeating them. There are a few things your husband says frequently that is going to come out of your sons mouth around the age of 2.5!

I am seeing him as someone who is charming, can always make you smile and is quick to give you a hug to show his love. I am seeing him not growing out of this. Even as a teen, is ready to come over and give you a hug and a kiss on the cheek. his friends will tease him a time or two and realize that its a nice bond you and your son have. You both can converse like old friends and he gives you reason to trust in him. You know that what he says hes going to do, and you can trust that he is going to use his head to think through situations and not act on impulse.Alot of the other mothers will often comment about how "easy" you have it with your son, and the fact that you can take what he says at face value. 

I am seeing him as someone who is not going to be a huge fan in sports. He might play the odd time but hes not really aggressive or competitive. He seems to like it for the fact he can chat with other kids and make new friendships and this is the only reason why he is going to join in things like this.


----------



## TntArs06

Smile4me said:


> Ladies Ladies Ladies I was skeptical too but she predicted mine correctly, it took two weeks though and I paid 10.00 on paypal, paypal is safe.
> She gave me a full reading:
> Now in regards to your pregnancy to come, they are showing me a BOY and they link him to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. Have you had your husband tested at all for his sperm count? i just get the impression that they are a bit "slower" than the average. There are some natural herbs you can take, called astragalis, horny goat weed and false unicorn. These are things you can take to help improve that. They also gave the impression that you should look up "sperm meets egg plan" and that this plan would be beneficial. I have a feeling that you fertility wise are fine, and should not have any problems with conception and having your son together.
> 
> here is what i see of your son
> 
> They show him as someone who takes charge, he likes to be the one making decisions and will prove to be a bit more stubborn when decisions are made for him. hes someone who is always good with saying what he wants, telling you colors of things hes interested in, and seems to pick up expressions really easily and repeating them. There are a few things your husband says frequently that is going to come out of your sons mouth around the age of 2.5!
> 
> I am seeing him as someone who is charming, can always make you smile and is quick to give you a hug to show his love. I am seeing him not growing out of this. Even as a teen, is ready to come over and give you a hug and a kiss on the cheek. his friends will tease him a time or two and realize that its a nice bond you and your son have. You both can converse like old friends and he gives you reason to trust in him. You know that what he says hes going to do, and you can trust that he is going to use his head to think through situations and not act on impulse.Alot of the other mothers will often comment about how "easy" you have it with your son, and the fact that you can take what he says at face value.
> 
> I am seeing him as someone who is not going to be a huge fan in sports. He might play the odd time but hes not really aggressive or competitive. He seems to like it for the fact he can chat with other kids and make new friendships and this is the only reason why he is going to join in things like this.

Thats pretty cool and she was right!! WOW where do you go again for this


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmm thanks smile...I dont have a paypal account though. we live in the bahamas and I dont think paypal will allow us to use our cc on it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

tnt - hahahaha....tell me about it...are you having cheri fever too.....LOL


----------



## samfitz

smile are the small readings free cos i didnt have to put in any payment details x x


----------



## Smile4me

www.cheri22.com


----------



## TntArs06

I really think I am having cheri fever!! hahaha im curious but at the same time scared...one of those "you just gotta know but dont wanna know" things.. haha


----------



## TntArs06

Smile4me said:


> www.cheri22.com

Thank you! I tried clicking on her email but for me its not coming up...do you know her email?


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh tnt that is exactly how I feel and is why I havent done it before...but I since seeing all these women getting their bfps when cheri says they will has made me want to try it. Like I said earlier....what if she says I wont concieve until 2014 or something ridiculous like that....


----------



## ttcbaby117

[email protected]


----------



## TntArs06

HAHA i know!!!! Or she would say..."sorry lady but it aint happening" that would suck! I think i might email her anyways. Im just curious!! ya know


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep I know..that is why I emailed her...I am curious....and I am sick of not knowing...


----------



## mrphyemma

I've just emailed Cheri for a free prediction. Watch this space :)


----------



## TntArs06

I love how we ALL just emailed her! HAHA i just emailed her too! Im with you TTC...im tired of not knowing.


----------



## Smile4me

awww ladies I went through this in April when I hesitated on sending her the money, then I didn't want to know cuz I didn't want to hear bad news but when I got it back I swear I was shaking!!! I cried printed it out and put it in my bible in my closet and prayed :) I'm not a real religious person but I wanted it sooooooooooooo bad!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

samfitz said:


> smile are the small readings free cos i didnt have to put in any payment details x x

I'm not sure sweetie but I emailed her a full body picture of myself, I explained to her how many pregnancies i have, how old my children that are living, and thats it... I didn't tell her anything about being on clomid or that dh had low motility... so she was RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!:happydance:


----------



## samfitz

Smile4me said:


> samfitz said:
> 
> 
> smile are the small readings free cos i didnt have to put in any payment details x x
> 
> I'm not sure sweetie but I emailed her a full body picture of myself, I explained to her how many pregnancies i have, how old my children that are living, and thats it... I didn't tell her anything about being on clomid or that dh had low motility... so she was RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I would do that but because i have already had one i dont want it to contradict what she has already said x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I sent off teh email without payment...we will see what she does...I have no problem spending 10 dollars but like i said I dont have pay pal.


----------



## samfitz

good night ladies sleep tight x x x x


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies how are we? nothing new wi me except AF arrived which i'm so glad of so got day 3 bloods done hope my aapoinments for the scan and hsg come through soon so i can get started on clomid again ....

love the new pic lou! and so lovely to see the ticker going up xx


----------



## xkissyx

just seen ur ticker smile wtg :dance: congrats hun xx


----------



## VickyLou

Well ladies i sent an email to the cheri girl and it didnt work for me i just got an email back about payment. Oh well x


----------



## Smile4me

I had to pay too... I'm not aware of a free prediction other than she does them and they take a long time.
The best option is to pay the $10, I did research before I did it, I looked up Cheri22 prediction successes... hehe


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh but how will I pay....ho hum....hahaha....oh well I guess i will just wait and see. I havent recieved anything back so I will continue waiting.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh but how will I pay....ho hum....hahaha....oh well I guess i will just wait and see. I havent recieved anything back so I will continue waiting.

hon, just set up a paypal account. Its super easy to do and anyone can join. You can find the link on ebay
xx

Hope everyone is good, I surprised hubby tonight at dinner as I legally changed my name to his last name today- I cant remember seeing him so happy and excited. :hugs:
I always thought I would keep my maiden name but seeing the look on his face, I know it was worth it....

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey britt, paypal wont accept my credit card because it is from the bahamas.


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww britt that is wonderful....I am sure that will bring you closer together!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> aww britt that is wonderful....I am sure that will bring you closer together!

I think so too....he actually said "its like we are really married and a family"lol...we have been married for 10 months but this made it real for him, I am really happy I did it- the best thing is he didnt pressure me :)

oh thats too bad that they wont accept your credit card....agggh....you know you could contact her and let her know the situation and probably send her a cheque but you will probably have your BFP long before you would get your reading :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I hope you are right Britt!!!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh I hope you are right Britt!!!

 I"m definitely right....
I think it will either be this cycle or possibly the very next TTC cycle after your surgery....thats my guess, hows that for a reading :haha:

seriously, good vibes hon, its going to happen soon
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh well now who needs cheri22...hahaha...I really hope you are right. I really think this IUI will work for you also...and we can do this together!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

going to bed now britt it is 11 pm here...my dh went out fishing and still isnt home...ugh...he called though and they are on their way in so I guess we will be eating tuna tomorrow night. night night!


----------



## lisaf

caz - When you first sign up for FF they give you a trial period of the VIP membership for 30 days. Then they kick you back to the free membership. Thats whats going on with you.

You girls crack me up with the Cheri stuff. I'm too chicken to do it out of fear that I'll be told it will even take until November!! lol! I'm a little impatient and would cry over not having a chance until then.

Well, I got a ton of EWCM today and positive OPK. Here's a pic for those of you who love to obsess (I did 2 in a row because I thought they were from different lots but they were the same lot :dohh:) https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/tests001.jpg

This latest batch of OPKs has been very faint even on the control. I usually get one test that's darker than the control but this seems pretty positive to me... a little early for it though.


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies well its going to be a hot day here today so im going to destress an have some pampering going for my hair an eye brows done seen has im off work then maybe soak up some rays thats if housework doesnt get in the way hope everyone else has a fab day lots of:dust:too all x x x


----------



## caz & bob

its nice her to sam hun i am soakin up the sun to haha xxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

ok. I tested early.
I'm not too sure about it...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/342761-dollarstore-crap-test-13dpo-preg.html
What do you think? Too early to tell? My hubs and I think we can see a faint line.


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: hunnie hope i will be joining you xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

I said it on the clomid club thread and I'll say it again........I see a line on the second test!! Congrats xx


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> caz - When you first sign up for FF they give you a trial period of the VIP membership for 30 days. Then they kick you back to the free membership. Thats whats going on with you.
> 
> You girls crack me up with the Cheri stuff. I'm too chicken to do it out of fear that I'll be told it will even take until November!! lol! I'm a little impatient and would cry over not having a chance until then.
> 
> Well, I got a ton of EWCM today and positive OPK. Here's a pic for those of you who love to obsess (I did 2 in a row because I thought they were from different lots but they were the same lot :dohh:) https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/tests001.jpg
> 
> This latest batch of OPKs has been very faint even on the control. I usually get one test that's darker than the control but this seems pretty positive to me... a little early for it though.

looks positive to me hon and CD 15 would be the ideal time to ovulate.
good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Congrats LisaF that is def a positive ovulation... 

Now go get your bow chicka wow wow on... :)

CAZ - Its your turn next hun!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> caz - When you first sign up for FF they give you a trial period of the VIP membership for 30 days. Then they kick you back to the free membership. Thats whats going on with you.
> 
> You girls crack me up with the Cheri stuff. I'm too chicken to do it out of fear that I'll be told it will even take until November!! lol! I'm a little impatient and would cry over not having a chance until then.
> 
> Well, I got a ton of EWCM today and positive OPK. Here's a pic for those of you who love to obsess (I did 2 in a row because I thought they were from different lots but they were the same lot :dohh:) https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/tests001.jpg
> 
> This latest batch of OPKs has been very faint even on the control. I usually get one test that's darker than the control but this seems pretty positive to me... a little early for it though.

ho right hun when do they change it back its doin my head n haha they look nearly a + to me hun xxxx


----------



## samfitz

Onelildream said:


> ok. I tested early.
> I'm not too sure about it...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/342761-dollarstore-crap-test-13dpo-preg.html
> What do you think? Too early to tell? My hubs and I think we can see a faint line.

i definatly see a line on both oh fx for you honey :winkwink:


----------



## samfitz

well has for me af is still playing around very light colour on tp when i wipe but thats all wish she would hurry up so i can get on with it an still no af cramps getting reallt fed up cos i cant wait for my bfp next month now thats pma x x x


----------



## Smile4me

samfitz said:


> well has for me af is still playing around very light colour on tp when i wipe but thats all wish she would hurry up so i can get on with it an still no af cramps getting reallt fed up cos i cant wait for my bfp next month now thats pma x x x

Sam dear you will get it hun,,, just follow the plan
100mg clomid
preseed
drink grapefruit juice and decaf green tea
and lotsa lotsa love maken!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

They don't change it back Caz!! It was just a free VIP trial at the beginning. If you want it to go back to how it was you need to pay for the VIP membership xx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:



> They don't change it back Caz!! It was just a free VIP trial at the beginning. If you want it to go back to how it was you need to pay for the VIP membership xx

ho right think i will sign up to somert else then xxxx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> They don't change it back Caz!! It was just a free VIP trial at the beginning. If you want it to go back to how it was you need to pay for the VIP membership xx
> 
> ho right think i will sign up to somert else then xxxxClick to expand...

I ended up paying for it. I figured I'd only need it for 2-3 months tops :haha:
I do love it though. I may let my membership lapse for a while and see if I can get by with the restricted version. 
Do you look at the calendar or the chart area?


----------



## caz & bob

ye xxx


----------



## lisaf

Even darker today!! Yay!! (the test line is the top one!!) https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/GetAttachment.jpg


----------



## samfitz

Smile4me said:


> samfitz said:
> 
> 
> well has for me af is still playing around very light colour on tp when i wipe but thats all wish she would hurry up so i can get on with it an still no af cramps getting reallt fed up cos i cant wait for my bfp next month now thats pma x x x
> 
> Sam dear you will get it hun,,, just follow the plan
> 100mg clomid
> preseed
> drink grapefruit juice and decaf green tea
> and lotsa lotsa love maken!!!!Click to expand...

well i am doing preseed an i cant have 100mg of clomid has my 21 day levels are quite high an they said that i dont need it x x


----------



## samfitz

well i never thought i would be so happy to see good old aunt flo woop woop no warning 
sat in my health an hygiene training an gush lovely but will be popping my pill tomorrow x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa- that is a nice line...and you were worried you might not o...wonderful hun...

sam - have you tested again?

caz - cant wait till tomorrow!

onelil - i already said it once but woohoo!!!

afm, not feeling to positive today about myself...but it is graet to hear about others BFP's.....just not feeling like this is going to work.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> lisa- that is a nice line...and you were worried you might not o...wonderful hun...
> 
> sam - have you tested again?
> 
> caz - cant wait till tomorrow!
> 
> onelil - i already said it once but woohoo!!!
> 
> afm, not feeling to positive today about myself...but it is graet to hear about others BFP's.....just not feeling like this is going to work.

its so early hon, you shouldnt feel anything yet.
fx'd for you! it will happen....


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks britt...well it will make me feel better if at least you and caz will get yours this month. fxed.


----------



## lisaf

I'm still worried I won't O, lol! Need to see that temp rise, you know?

TTC - hang in there
sam - sorry the witch showed, but at least you know for sure, right? Sometimes its just a relief to have a clear answer even if its not the one you wanted.


----------



## Onelildream

I took a FRER. I couldn't stand it! Hubby really believes now! It's a BFP! I put it on page 2 of my cheap dollarstore preg test pic thread.


----------



## keepsmiling

congrats one lil dream i c it!!!! well done!!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

awwwwwww :yipee: hun i might be joining you in the morning xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

test now caz!! we cnt take the wait!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

im going bed hunnie cy all in the morning xxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yay Onelildream!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS Sweetie! 

Caz...you're next!

TTC.... how great would that be if we got our BFP's too?? since were all cycling at the same time and all.....


----------



## Onelildream

I'm.so.freakin.sick! Why is it once you get your BFP you spend all day next to the toilet throwing up?! Bahhh. Usually I have about 2 weeks of freedom, being newly preg, THEN I get sick. NOT THIS TIME!


----------



## Onelildream

PS. Thanks for all the congrats! You guys have NO IDEA how fantastic that made me feel all day. Goodnight!


----------



## lisaf

Just got the word back about my follicle sizes 2 days ago... 1.5cm and 1.7cm... yet I got a positive OPK today. If my follicles are this tiny off the Clomid.. they couldn't have been very big on the 50mg which explains the low progesterone.

I'm trying to keep myself from bawling right now.


----------



## lisaf

ok... I'm an idiot :blush: the report says 1.5CM and 1.7CM.... which equals 15mm and 17mm... :dohh:
I'm fine, lol! 
I was thinking 1.5mm and 1.7mm... :dohh:

So all my tests so far have been great/normal etc!


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> ok... I'm an idiot :blush: the report says 1.5CM and 1.7CM.... which equals 15mm and 17mm... :dohh:
> I'm fine, lol!
> I was thinking 1.5mm and 1.7mm... :dohh:
> 
> So all my tests so far have been great/normal etc!

Im glad that means its good. I was confused at first...i had no clue what that all meant. But glad its a good thing. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lisaf

yeah.. lol.. that'll teach me to let my acupuncturist interpret the results of tests! Lol!


----------



## yomo

Onelildream said:


> I took a FRER. I couldn't stand it! Hubby really believes now! It's a BFP! I put it on page 2 of my cheap dollarstore preg test pic thread.

Congrats babes well done! A H&H 9 months xx


----------



## keepsmiling

any news caz?
xx


----------



## Onelildream

Britt&Caz-Did you guys test?!
Lisa-That's great, right? Pretty nice size??

AFM-I'm feeling much better. Not as sick as yesterday. I could even eat! I think the hormones just gave me a wicked migraine and made me throw up uncontrolably. What do you guys think if we started a First Tri Clomid Graduate thread? Cause I KNOW y'all will be getting your BFPs soon!


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> Britt&Caz-Did you guys test?!
> Lisa-That's great, right? Pretty nice size??
> 
> AFM-I'm feeling much better. Not as sick as yesterday. I could even eat! I think the hormones just gave me a wicked migraine and made me throw up uncontrolably. What do you guys think if we started a First Tri Clomid Graduate thread? Cause I KNOW y'all will be getting your BFPs soon!

Hey Lildream, I posted on the other thread of my lack of test today :blush:

I like the idea of a Clomid grad thread, we have one for my Aphrodite thread and its really fun
glad you are feeling better, its quiet on this board today
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Girls- we have a Clomid Graduate thread on the pregnancy buddies forum. It started a few weeks ago. It's here.... 


xxx


----------



## samfitz

lets hope we all get in that thread very soon!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I hope so Sam xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls dont no if its a bfp or what the 2nd line was there for 3 minutes and then went very fain and i took it to bits and the line is still there so i have got another for in the morning im going to try and get a good pic now so i can post it xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes post it Caz and we'll have a look xxx


----------



## caz & bob

im going to try and get a good pic but you carnt really see it onthe cam xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

here girls what do you think xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0044.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Smile4me

Holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations hun you got it girl

:loopy::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## babyloulou

I can see something there Caz- does the line have any colour?


----------



## Britt11

i definitely see it, but is the line in the right place? it looks like it doesnt go straight but maybe that is the camera angle. You said you had 5, why dont you try another one?
good luck, fx'd!!
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah try another one Caz- it worries me that you say the line faded! Do another xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye its pink hun xxx


----------



## Smile4me

:test:Do another Do another 
but I will tell you thats how faint mine was the first time or even lighter and its so hard to get the camera to pick it up.


----------



## caz & bob

i will in the morning with a prediction one hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> :test:Do another Do another
> but I will tell you thats how faint mine was the first time or even lighter and its so hard to get the camera to pick it up.

i will in the morning that was the best pic out off them all xxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Yay Caz!!!!I'm checking the post from my phone...lol..- was thinking when I got up this morning...i was hoping that we would see another BFP today!!!!be back later!!


----------



## mrphyemma

I see the line Caz! Hoping for a better one for you tomorrow xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats onelil and caz!! I definitely see a line on both pictures!! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

I see something, but of course can't see any color (and am a little wary now of jumping to conculsions until there is a clear result, lol)
It doesn't have to be first morning urine... if you can hold off on drinking and peeing for several hours, you can get concentrated urine anytime (though I think its late there, now, right?)

I vote that you pee in a cup in the morning so you can retest with it if you need to, like if you think you see a line, go buy an FRER and use the same urine, lol.


----------



## caz & bob

i have got a diffrent one for in the morning il post asap xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

YAYAYA CAZ!! I definitely see the line. FX for you in the AM!!! =)


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG caz I see the line......woohoo....I cant wait to see tomorrows.


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I am back in after a v. long day of fishing and boating...it was great but boy was it hot. 94 degrees F...crazy huh! I kept telling my husband to go fast in the boat so we could get some air....hahahaha....hope everyone else is had a great day today.


----------



## mrphyemma

ttc the boating and fishing sounds like great fun despite the heat. You are so lucky living somewhere so exotic. I see you are now sneaking into the 1ww, I have everything crossed for a BFP coming your way soon xx


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Girls!!:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well this morning...Im ramping up for a spa day =) much needed after a crazy week at work.

BRITTTTTT!!! :test: Again !!!! :coolio:

and Caz... :test: Again!! :laugh2:

7dpo today....i can't stand it :sad2: But im gonna hold out....at least until next week before i start testing...

maybe:winkwink:


----------



## mrphyemma

Sending you some babydust for testing next week Delilahsown :dust: The spa day sounds fab :thumbup:

Where the heck is Caz?????????


----------



## caz & bob

i have its still very faint so going to wait to see if :af: shows are what xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0037.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Em - Yeah I do feel lucky to live where I do....and the 1ww is usually where I start going nuts and having phantom pg symptoms....I dont really feel like I got it this month though....but who knows...thanks for the babydust.

Caz - OMG, this limbo is so frustrating...when is af due?

delia - you and me....7dpo and ready to scream!!!!!!!

britt - how are you today hun?


----------



## caz & bob

well shes Jew tomorrow but ff says Monday not testing now till then xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I understand...no need to waste the tests....they are right when they say patience is a virtue!


----------



## lisaf

Patience is a virtue I don't have !! Lol!

My temp was not up this morning.. it has until tomorrow to get its butt up above a coverline. grrr... I won't be able to relax until I see that happen.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I can understand that Lisa! fxed for your ovulation v. soon!


----------



## lisaf

had tons of cramps on my left side yesterday.. feeling some pinching on my right today... maybe I dropped one egg yesterday and the other is coming down today? I dont know if knowing that I had one egg on each is making me imagine things though, lol.
I do know that I've never noticed any kind of ovulation pain prior to Clomid.. so its weird that I'd notice it now.


----------



## caz & bob

well you have a bit of a dip there on your chart xxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-That's great! 
CAZ-OMGOSH! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! I'm Soooooo excited for you! It's still early, so test in a couple days, but I def saw something! I was 13dpo when mine finally showed up better!
I miss you girls! I have friends in town and am only able to post when they are busy doing stuff, and it's hard to read and catch up on what's going on. I'll see you all on Monday!


----------



## ttcbaby117

no clomid does do that....and I have heard of it doing it to women after they have taken clomid and stopped. So it is entirely possible.


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are you all? Lots for me to catch up again lol.... you ladies are very busy in here lol.

Caz i see you might have a bfp, good luck chick fingers crossed xx

Any one else?

Well ladies my AF was due on thursday but nothing... not bothered doing a test cause i dont feel preg and im not too sure if i ovulated this cycle with out the clomid. Im going to give it too tomorrow which will 31 days if it doesnt show then i no clomid hasnt worked to keep my cycles regular. I just want a BFP. 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

TTC- just a few more days sista! Tyson- I just noticed you're from jax- small world! I got to a church on hodges! Hubby and I galavant there on the weekends since we live right across the state line


----------



## ttcbaby117

Um Vicky you are 2 days late!!!!! fxed for you!!!

delia - I am not testing until at least 14 dpo.


----------



## caz & bob

hopeing yopu get your :bfp: vicky xxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

i dont think ill be getting one girls but thank you anyway. i think my cycles have just gone back to how they were before the clomid.

xx


----------



## Smile4me

Vicky - Are you off of clomid?

Well we broke down and told the girls today and they are sooooo excited!! It is adorable, they won't leave my side, and are catering to my every little need... 

TTC and Delilah - Yay just a few more days ladies!!

Lisa hun cramps are a good sign hun

Caz - Please do another test in the morning

Onelil - awww sweetie, I have been out of the house all day today so I haven't been able to catch up like I'd like to as well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww that is so sweet...take it while you can get it....hahahaha

I wont be testing until af is late...I dont do well with bfns....June 16th as clomid has made my lp 16 days!


----------



## VickyLou

Smile - No not been on the clomid this month. Did 3 rounds and none worked so having a break still got one round left but im holding out to use it til i have lost a little weight. xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i tested carnt see a line so just going to wait and see if the witch show her face vicky i have one month left to after that month got to go back and see fs so im hopein :af: dosent show xxxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

fingers crossed af is a no show for you darlin xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

well i think this next month if :af: show im not going to temp and im going to use conceive plus in stead of me preseed and im going to :sex: every other and use the medicine to xxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Fx'd for you Caz...


----------



## caz & bob

aww glad to see you got yours hunnie did you post any pic delilahsown xxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

oh no no no....lol...i haven't tested yet. are you looking at my siggy? I probably won't test until the 12th- so next weekend


----------



## caz & bob

ho right hun haha silly me xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh caz I really hope you got it...fxed for you!


----------



## caz & bob

we will see in the morning hunnie xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

I totally screwed up my temp this morning, lol. I think I took it at the right time, but I hit snooze... when I woke up an hour later I stuck the thermometer back in my mouth, lol... so if I did temp at the right time I screwed it up.

So my temp was up, but it was an hour late... AND I'd gotten up to pee several hours before so I could have screwed it up that way.
I'm pretty sure its fine and that I did ovulate, just frustrating that I screwed it up like that.


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> I totally screwed up my temp this morning, lol. I think I took it at the right time, but I hit snooze... when I woke up an hour later I stuck the thermometer back in my mouth, lol... so if I did temp at the right time I screwed it up.
> 
> So my temp was up, but it was an hour late... AND I'd gotten up to pee several hours before so I could have screwed it up that way.
> I'm pretty sure its fine and that I did ovulate, just frustrating that I screwed it up like that.

temp looks great :thumbup: you O'd hon


----------



## lisaf

yeah, except I did the adjuster calculations to see what it would have been if I had temped at the right time, and it was only 97.5


----------



## caz & bob

are any of use watching soccer aid my son has gone m trying to look for him haha xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hubby has been watchin it
xx


----------



## mrphyemma

My DH is watching it too. Have you got Sky+ Caz? You could pause it on the crowd to get a good look for him!

Lisa, it always seems something happens to mess up our temps on the most crucial days. see what tomorrow brings honey x


----------



## caz & bob

ye i have emma didnt think of that haha xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Afternoon ladies, dh was off today we did some shopping and enjoyed the beautiful St. Louis weather... Caz hun try the egg meets sperm plan, thats what I did hun :)


----------



## keepsmiling

how r u smile, u dun anymore tests with beautiful lines?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Afternoon ladies, dh was off today we did some shopping and enjoyed the beautiful St. Louis weather... Caz hun try the egg meets sperm plan, thats what I did hun :)

i am not out yet hun been wounderin were you were hunnie i did that last month and got my bfp but i had a chemical xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

keepsmiling said:


> how r u smile, u dun anymore tests with beautiful lines?
> xx

OH yes i sure did.. :) I did one the day I went in for my hcg level check and it was beautiful thats for sure. I'm fine just some cramping feels like stretching the uterus. 

We told the girls about our BFP and they went bananas, they are at my every beck and call and just watching every move i make, I can't even do laundry or dishes :) hmmm I'm liking this a lot!!!

Missed you guys, this weekend, its just been so busy!


----------



## keepsmiling

awww, wel lap it up i no i wud xx


----------



## Smile4me

caz & bob said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, dh was off today we did some shopping and enjoyed the beautiful St. Louis weather... Caz hun try the egg meets sperm plan, thats what I did hun :)
> 
> i am not out yet hun been wounderin were you were hunnie i did that last month and got my bfp but i had a chemical xxxxxxClick to expand...

WEll hun you should give it another try, if it worked the first time, its bound to happen again for you sweetie of course with the 100mg of clomid... :)
MY FX;d for you hun that you won't have to do any of it because hopefully tomorrow you wake up and have that:bfp:


----------



## caz & bob

aww i bet the girls are exited hey enjoy not doing anything hun why you can haha xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxx


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies im in a bit of a pickle could use some help im on day 4 today of clomid an i forgot to take yesterdays teblet not sure what to do any ideas x x


----------



## babyloulou

Can you ring your FS and check Sam?? I have no idea what to do in that situation! Have you tried reading the insert that came with the tablets? xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls no sign of :af: yet it should off come today xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Did you test Caz?


----------



## TySonNMe

Sam, I would call your doctor or maybe the pharmacist and see what they would have you do.

Delilah, I hadn't even noticed you were in GA...it is a small world!


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

Sam - Oh i dont know what to tell you about that....defo call teh dr!

caz - doing the stay away af dance for you!

I am 9dpo and not having a damn symptom...other than the usual ones I feel every month..Also my temp is v. flat....no increase, which I would think would have happened by now because of implantation.


----------



## caz & bob

ty ttc i am 14 dpo not 13 dpo girls xxxx


----------



## samfitz

well i got it sorted i called the hospital but my consultant was in theatre so the pharmacist called me she didnt have a clue so i was told to call my doc she didnt have a clue so my doc managed to speak to a gyni at another hospital an im advised to carry on has normal so i will only be takin 4 tablets this month an i think its my last month on clomid so i may have just blown it but nevermind x x


----------



## lisaf

sam - I totally messed up taking my tablets on my 4th round on Clomid. I was taking 50mg that round and was supposed to take them before bed. On 2 days I forgot to take them. I took mine when I woke up and took the next dose that evening. I still O'd just fine and on time and everything.
I couldn't get ahold of my doctor and since I was on 50mg, there wasn't much harm if I accidentally 'doubled' a dose since 100mg isn't that high... it was also more than 12 hours away from my next dose and the instructions say 'if its almost time for your next dose, skip the missed one' so I figured they were implying that I could still take the one I missed if my next dose was far away. The higher the dose you are on, the more careful you have to be about accidentally doubling up.


----------



## samfitz

they have told me that i have to miss that pill now i was going to take it htis morning cos i take mine at night so i was going to double up but im a bit of a worry wart i was going to take it for an extra day but they have told me not to so jut takin 4 this month but i dont mind has i ov on my own anyway x x


----------



## lisaf

sam - you should be fine then. You're still getting that boost to your ovulation then... just not as much.
I understand about worrying... I'm the same way.. I was too worried about not ovulating though so I took mine after researching online.


----------



## VickyLou

Hiya ladies how are you all?

Looks like its been quiet today.

Af still a no show for me.... 5 days late now. Done tests and all BFN so looks like the clomid didnt keep me regular :-( oh well.

xx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
it has been crazy busy at work today, but I wanted to thank you all so much for your kind words of DH's SA. You are all so sweet and I feel like I have gotten to know you all more and more over that last couple of months.

We bought Maca last month but he didnt really like it as it was hard on his stomach...maybe I can get him to try it again. I guess just more times with IUI will give us better chances, so we will just continue with that...

TTC- still early!!! maybe you havent implanted yet :hugs:

Vicky- hopefully your cycle is straightend out soon.

Hello to everyone else, sorry havent been able to read through all the updates
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - glad to see you feeling a bit more positive. I am on maca also and it has really regulated my cycles. I have heard good things about it for men also but you have to be on it for around 2-3 months...They have a powder form that he can put ina smoothie and that way it isnt so bad.

Vick - sorry about your cycle.....maybe try this maca stuff it seems to be helping tons of women with their cycles and hormones.

afm I had an unusual high temp this morning but I think it was due to suffering from allergies all night last night. I didnt take anything in the off chance that I might be pg but I doubt it. Anyway, I soooo busy today but wanted to check in and make sure everyone is doing ok.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and vick...it is a mood enhancer as well. Check it out online.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt - glad to see you feeling a bit more positive. I am on maca also and it has really regulated my cycles. I have heard good things about it for men also but you have to be on it for around 2-3 months...They have a powder form that he can put ina smoothie and that way it isnt so bad.
> 
> Vick - sorry about your cycle.....maybe try this maca stuff it seems to be helping tons of women with their cycles and hormones.
> 
> afm I had an unusual high temp this morning but I think it was due to suffering from allergies all night last night. I didnt take anything in the off chance that I might be pg but I doubt it. Anyway, I soooo busy today but wanted to check in and make sure everyone is doing ok.

good gosh, that chart is looking promising!! :thumbup: I'd say you are definitely in the running with a good chance
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls :af: got me today back to square one again well going to use conceive plus this cycle and the med loulou when do i start taking the med hunnie xxx


----------



## samfitz

caz & bob said:


> hi girls :af: got me today back to square one again well going to use conceive plus this cycle and the med loulou when do i start taking the med hunnie xxx

sorry she got you hun i thought this was your month lets keep our fx that the next one is the one x x x


----------



## caz & bob

my temp this morning was 36.6 i thought when :af: come it supposed to go down xxxxx


----------



## samfitz

mine generaly does when af shows is it full af or spotting x


----------



## lisaf

I've seen plenty of charts on FF that have temp rises when AF shows. Not sure why that happens though.


----------



## caz & bob

sam its medium hunnie i think i will only bleed for 3 day again like last month xxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

oh caz!:hugs: Onto the next cycle.... i'll be testing on saturday...been having some AF like twinges today....i'm hoping thats not what it is- but if it is...then im onto the next round at a 100mg clomid....fx'd !


----------



## samfitz

caz & bob said:


> sam its medium hunnie i think i will only bleed for 3 day again like last month xxxx

i only had one day of heavy bleeding well i have just taken my last clomid i think this was mt last month on it so this is my last chance before i spend loads of money on ivf and an 18 month wait x x


----------



## lisaf

caz - are you worried about the clomid thinning out your lining?


----------



## caz & bob

well ye a bit because it can do that carnt it xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

samfitz said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> sam its medium hunnie i think i will only bleed for 3 day again like last month xxxx
> 
> i only had one day of heavy bleeding well i have just taken my last clomid i think this was mt last month on it so this is my last chance before i spend loads of money on ivf and an 18 month wait x xClick to expand...

well this is my last month of clomid and if this doesn't work we have to go back it will be iui or ivf but were private so i will have to pay xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

yeah, my last period after my 4th round of Clomid was VERY short... so I think it was definitely affecting me.


----------



## caz & bob

last month it was for 3days don't no how this month is going to be yet but i only bleed for 4day anyway so i don t no hun but i do get worried some times xxxx


----------



## lisaf

well I used to bleed 5-7 days.. 3-4 of them heavy.
With the clomid.. as soon as I started taking the tablets, it would taper off my period. But each cycle it got shorter and shorter. I expected it to be a little longer/more normal after my 4th round since I wasn't taking the clomid again but it was even shorter.. just 2 days heavy 1 day light and that was it.

I guess thats why my doctor will give 6 rounds of clomid, but wants a break in between the first few and the last few.


----------



## caz & bob

mine the bleeding has got lighter in stead off heavy it's weird how it make you like that isn't it xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

how much is iui and ivf private#?? cnt u get a any on nhs caz?? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

no hun you have to pay hes give me lap and dye and clomid on the nhs but i will have to pay for iui or ivf xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh i didnt no id have to apy 4 clomid,, oh well worth it 4 a little one!
how much is iui and ivf?
xx


----------



## samfitz

not sure on iui but ivf is about £5000


----------



## keepsmiling

i think i read sumwher that iui is 600 but im sure this is rong, and seems cheap!! x


----------



## samfitz

if its that cheap im up for some of that first x x


----------



## caz & bob

i no i am to hun its bad that we have to pay xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im goin to have a look now and c how much is it!! if its that cheap il have it too lol xx


----------



## samfitz

i have looked up iui an that price looks about right thoiught it would be more than that £500 and £50 for meds x x


----------



## keepsmiling

well iv been goggline, and it varied between500-1000 not to bad relly x


----------



## caz & bob

well were we live it goes up ever April and ivf is 28030 iui is 675 just had a look on my recent letter xxx


----------



## lisaf

I'm not sure how the prices are there compared to here. But I do know that the price for IUI varies a LOT. It depends on the clinic you go to and what medications/monitoring you need.
I've heard you can do IUI with no monitoring or meds for $400... but once you add in the meds and monitoring it can easily top $1000
(and IVF is usually $10,000 here).


----------



## lisaf

oh... and I've heard you can get it done cheaper in other countries... but you'd need to be able to afford to travel there, do some medications on your own or stay there the whole time.


----------



## caz & bob

i am going to ask him can he give me fremar or iui xxxx were are you from hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well its nice 2 c we have options, im hoping i wud be able to have ivf or iui on nhs if i havent fallen preg in a few years time but we will c
is 6 months the max time u can be on clomid??
xx


----------



## lisaf

6 months is usually the max they go. If it hasn't worked by then, then you should really try something else. The risks of the side effects hurting your fertility (CM and lining) get higher the longer you are on it... and there is even some fear that being on it for more than 12 months can cause cancer down the road... so they stop at 6 months since its not likely to be effective after that and therefore not worth the risk.
Femara can be a good alternative because it doesn't thin the lining or dry up CM.

From what I understand (being a US girl here) the NHS will cover things depending on your age and if you have other children (or if OH has other children).


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks britt- but I think that temp was a one off....I had horrible allergies last night which usually raises my temp and I didnt sleep to well.


----------



## lisaf

ttc - its still early for you too with that long LP of yours... plus even if it looks triphasic we know that doesn't mean anything.

Only thing I can think is that being congested can be an early sign of pregnancy... in which case your 'allergies' were not allergies at all and the temp was real. Not to get your hopes up, lol!


----------



## samfitz

are any of you on face book ?


----------



## keepsmiling

i am sam! r u?
x ill pm u my name so u can find me if u like?
xx


----------



## samfitz

yeah im on pm me hun would love to have you on my list get to see who im talking too x x


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun dont let on there were ttc girls il pm you both now xxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

i wont let on hun i dont want alot of people knowing on my friends list some people can be so judgmental i think x


----------



## samfitz

well there are a few with that name hun whats ya pic like


----------



## keepsmiling

i wudnt say nefin caz, no1 nos i am, i thonk ppl will judge me cos im only 20 x


----------



## lisaf

I'm on facebook too... only ok with friending people if they keep quiet about the TTC! :)PM me if you're interested


----------



## yomo

Hi, 

I am on facebook you can find me under [email protected] x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks for the PMA lisa...but we were in our storage shed last night...cleaning stuff out and the dust got to me! It is teh only thing I am allergic too....I always have hot flashes while I have my allergies...I guess tomorrows temp will tell!


----------



## babyloulou

That is a very good looking chart TTC!! And that is a huge temp jump! If it similar in the morning then that is an excellent chart!!


----------



## caz & bob

yomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on facebook you can find me under [email protected] x

sent you a request hunnie xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

any more fb friends, i ct fnd u yamo?
xx


----------



## samfitz

yomo i sent a message too you cant find you on fb hun x x


----------



## Smile4me

Lisa hun I can't remember if we added each other or not?


----------



## lisaf

smile4me.. I found you under Verna England... couldn't find you as VernaMurphy


----------



## samfitz

smile i cant find you hun my name is samantha lowe fitzwilliam x


----------



## Smile4me

yea thats right Verna England is my married name, I thought it was still under Murphy... Thanks lisa!
I'll have to look at your pics when i get home, work has facebook blocked, I can't imagine why... Thank God they don't know about bnb or I'd be banned ....


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> yea thats right Verna England is my married name, I thought it was still under Murphy... Thanks lisa!
> I'll have to look at your pics when i get home, work has facebook blocked, I can't imagine why... Thank God they don't know about bnb or I'd be banned ....

Its my fear that they will oneday figure out both facebook and BnB and ban both. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls,
how are you?
well its been a crazy busy day and now we are dealing with a crappy tenant
I heard some discussion about IUI :happydance: yeah, would love to have someone else to go through it with.
Our FS said its really good for treating MF...so my DH has poor morphology and that is the treatment. Of course if that doesnt work than eventually its IVF.
I dont need to be on any special meds or monitoring...basically just taking Clomid and then I get the IUI the day after my OPK surge so maybe thats why its reasonable but I only pay $275(Canadian) at the fertility clinic in Calgary. I will probably do double IUI the next one (even though our FS said its not really necessary only increases chances slightly) and then I do pay double the cost.
He said its about a 15% chance each cycle with IUI with MF so you just have to do a few of them at least. He is hopeful we will get our BFP with this treatment. Food for thought girls, certainly less expensive than IVF.
:hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals!!:wave:

Just popping in real quick to say HI!!! I've been busy packing for my trip tomorrow.....and I had to take my furbaby to the boarding house. I swear- If that is what dropping your child off to the first day of kindergarten- I'm in BIG TROUBLE!!! It was horrible! LoL...I got in my truck and CRIED as soon as I walked out the door :cry: Talk about emotional! and I never cry.....

I'll have to catch up soon! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

I feel your pain Delilah! I had to take mine to a boarding kennel while we babysat my nephew a year or so ago. When I came and got him, they said he didn't want to do anything..didn't want to eat or socialize or anything. He just sat at the door waiting for me. I swore after that that I will never take him back there again. I found a lady near me that boards dogs in her home with her family. If we ever go out of town for a long period of time, they will go stay with her.


----------



## keepsmiling

im lucky relly. wen ever we go on hols my mil has the furbaby,, xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are yo all today delila now how you are feeling hun it awful when you leave them i am in pain today with my tummy and very heavy start my clomid tonight xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Delilah have a great trip!! Are you going anywhere nice?

Caz, Sorry AF is being such a pain. Best of luck for this cycle xx


----------



## samfitz

well not sure whats happening with me im only on cd 7 an im getting ewcm an lots of cramps like im going to ov its a bit early dont ya think i might wait while later an poas just to see how that turns out x


----------



## lisaf

sam - hopefully you O early!! I do know that one cycle I started getting fertile CM very early and it didn't push up ovulation for me at all, lol! Just had fertile cm for ages and ages.


----------



## samfitz

im hoping i dont ov early hun hubby works away he not due back this week x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks loulou - but it is kinda following the same trend as last month which was a BFN...so I am not getting to excited...also not really having any symptoms except the usual clomid ones!

delia - hows my cycle buddy doing...still having the rapid heartbeat? your chart is looking v. good!

sam - I hope you ov is timed right for you!

afm - nice hgh temp this morning but chart is starting to look like last months so I am thinking I might be out...also not having any symptoms.


----------



## samfitz

when will you be testing ttc x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ttc- that chart is looking very good! Perfectly triphasic!!


----------



## lisaf

ttc - I understand your hesitation to read too much into your temps. The only reason I think it still looks promising is that the jump was more dramatic. Last time you had 3 platforms.. 97.79, 98.18, 98.32 (aprox)
This time you jumped from 97.79 straight up to 98.32 PLUS you did that jump at 10dpo. Looks very good to me.. looking forward to your testing! Are you holding off until AF is late?


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks loulou - but it is kinda following the same trend as last month which was a BFN...so I am not getting to excited...also not really having any symptoms except the usual clomid ones!
> 
> delia - hows my cycle buddy doing...still having the rapid heartbeat? your chart is looking v. good!
> 
> sam - I hope you ov is timed right for you!
> 
> afm - nice hgh temp this morning but chart is starting to look like last months so I am thinking I might be out...also not having any symptoms.

I agree with the other ladies TTC, your chart is amazing!! and yes its not just a minor increase its a major increase and now being sustained 2 days in a row :happydance: Also, I see you've charted EWCM today and I hear that is a good sign :thumbup:
oh come on :test: hee hee


----------



## TySonNMe

Fx for you TTC!!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc your chart is cool hun when you going to :test: xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

*TTC *:test::winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies for looking- gonna try and test on sunday I think....

Lisa - wow you are going to be my temping guru.....I really appreciate your knowledge....please see question below LOL

I actually have a cm question....while checking today it had ewcm qualities (clear and stretchy) on certanin pieces but then some of it looked lotiony on other areas...how am I supposed to record it on FF....I put it as EWCM but wasnt sure! Sorry if this is to graphic!


----------



## TySonNMe

TTC, record your most fertile CM. Even if you have only a little EWCM, you should record that.


----------



## caz & bob

ttc might be your bfp hunnie xxxx fx for you xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope this is it for you ttc xxx


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks ladies for looking- gonna try and test on sunday I think....
> 
> Lisa - wow you are going to be my temping guru.....I really appreciate your knowledge....please see question below LOL
> 
> I actually have a cm question....while checking today it had ewcm qualities (clear and stretchy) on certanin pieces but then some of it looked lotiony on other areas...how am I supposed to record it on FF....I put it as EWCM but wasnt sure! Sorry if this is to graphic!

Haha, I wish I were a guru... I keep learning that you can't read too much into a chart... but at the same time, I keep trying (I guess I figure that I just haven't fully cracked the code yet or something, lol!). I'm very frustrated with my current temps... just not liking the look of my chart overall with the high pre-O temps and no big spike yet.


----------



## yomo

Sorry posting this everywhere need help! 

Evening ladies, How are we all doing? I wondered if we have anyone on here that is studying law? I am having problems at work, My boss who is also a close friend has slipped out to the directors last week that I am under the hospital and trying for a baby! They have had me in the meeting room today as they are demoting me and cutting my pay as they say I am not giving my job 100%!!!! I am in total shock can they do that??? I know it has something to do with me trying for a baby I just know. x


----------



## Onelildream

Yomo-I am shocked. This sounds VERY ILLEGAL. Talk to a pro and sue, Girl! That makes me furious! What the crap is wrong with the world?!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks caz and loulou - I really hope this is it as I dont want to do the surgery!

lisa - I think your chart is ok...I mean the temps are not high but I have seen bfps from temps at that level...also it is still early so no implantation yet.

yomo - that is horrible! I cant believe they can do that. I know in the states people get sued for that...then again they sue for everything!!!! I can say taht b/c I am american btw....lol I hope it all works out hun!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls yomo thats wrong that is this clomid is given me a bad head today xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yomo that is so wrong!!! If I was you I would post for advice on www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk there are people on there who will tell you exactly what to do xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

yamo, that is more def illegal!!! they have ti give u a reason 4 the demotion,, ?
xx


----------



## lisaf

yomo - I found this site which is an HR resource for the UK... they have some articles or Q&As that touch on this topic. Interestingly, taking time off for fertility treatments is not the same protection as pregnancy antenatal care, but it can be seen a sex discrimination. More importantly, if you are in any way penalized for perceived future absences for a pregnancy, it is definitely illegal.
https://www.personneltoday.com/articles/2006/09/13/38564/sensitive-pregnancy-issues.html

Try to find a resource/lawyer who can help advise you directly. The best course of action may be to express your concern to HR that this demotion was due to the news being leaked that you are trying to get pregnant. Document all of that (sit down with HR and present them with a letter addressing your concerns). And then see how they respond. Again.. a lawyer may be able to best help you plan how to do this appropriately so that you have the best chance of rectifying the situation at work without pissing everyone off and threatening them with a lawsuit etc. Then, with the lawyer's help, if they do not fix the situation, you will have the data you need to prove the discrimination happened and they did not rectify it.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and your absences for treatment should not be treated any different than a man for elective surgery and recent recommendations are that it be treated like other sick time.
https://www.personneltoday.com/articles/2006/09/13/38564/sensitive-pregnancy-issues.html


Can I say that I'm DEEPLY jealous of the pregnancy leave rights you guys all get, lol?


----------



## Onelildream

Hey girls, I am doing well. Feeling great. Nothing different, except a backache, but my bed SUCKS. I need to get a new one. Also, I am leaving the thread. Well, leaving BnB, really. I am wasting too much time when I should be playing with my kids. I cannot juggle both, as I am consumed at times. I hope you all get your BFPs soon and have happy, healthy pregnancies! I will keep my blog, if any are curious to follow. It's howmanymonths.blogspot.com

Other than that, I am sorry to have been crazy this last week. I'm still trying to get used to these hormones... Sorry, everyone. Love you all tons and tons. Thanks for being such a great support to me. This last month was amazing sharing it with you all.

Oh, and if you wanna be my facebook friend... Rochelle Lambertsen is my name. No one knows I'm preg yet, though, so keep it on the DL. I'll miss you girls!


----------



## keepsmiling

so sorry ur leaving us, but good luck with everything, iv added u on fb hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i dont want you to go i have sent you a request on facebook hunnie dont let on that i am ttc ok xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry to see you go Onelildream. I wish you all the best with your pregnancy and I will add you on facebook too x


----------



## Smile4me

As I stated on the other thread, I'm sorry to see you go, I know you and I will keep in touch but i really hope you stay, even if you check every two days or so, just to stay in touch with everyone and help lift the spirits of those ttc, we are all in this together. 

Yomo hun I am soooo sorrry and that is highly illegal. What were the reasons they stated for demotion? not giving 100%? Do you have it all in writing, how can they decrease your pay? I mean seriously, you can sue and I'm not a sue happy American, I'm just saying fight for what is yours hun!! My prayers and my heart go out ot you sweetie!

TTC did you test?


----------



## ttcbaby117

onelil - sorry to see you go but I understand. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

smile - no I havent tested. I think I will test on Sunday. I will be 15 dpo but my af isnt due till tuesday....I have a 17 day lp on clomid...horrible huh!

Does anyone know what the sensitivity is on a EPT? This is the only pg test I have left.


----------



## Smile4me

Is it the 6 day ept?


----------



## caz & bob

ttc 25miu they are here look Sensitivities checked with manufacturers in July 2008 
Test Name Lowest hCG detected 
AimStrip (aka AimStick) Pregnancy Test Strip 20 mIU Buy Here! 
BabyHopes Generic Pregnancy Test Strip 20 mIU Buy Here! 
AccuHome Midstream Pregnancy Test 25 mIU Buy Here! 
Accuclear Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
Answer Early Result Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
Clearblue Easy +/- 25 mIU 
Clearblue Easy Digital (1 piece, blue cap) 25 mIU 
Clear Choice w/ Cup 25 mIU 
Confirm 1-Step Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
CVS Early Result Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
Dollar Store Brand (mini-strip, cassette, & midstream) 25 mIU 
Early Detect 25 mIU 
e.p.t. +/- Test 25 mIU 
e.p.t. 1-Step Digital Test 25 mIU 
e.p.t. Certainty Digital Test 25 mIU 
Equate +/- (Wal-mart) 25 mIU 
Equate Pregnancy Test (Wal-mart) 25 mIU 
Fact Plus Midstream Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
First Response Early Result Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
One Step Be Sure Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
Right Aid Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
Target Brand Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
Walgreen Midstream Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 
Walgreen Digital 25 mIU 
Fact Plus Cassette 40 mIU 
Clearblue Digital 50 mIU 
CVS "Early Result" Cassette Pregnancy Test 50 mIU 
Drug Emporium Brand Pregnancy Test 50 mIU 
early Pregnancy test 50 mIU 
Walgreens Cassette Pregnancy Test 50 mIU


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks caz - so it is 25miu....well i dunno if that is good for 2 days before af is due...but I have a 16-17 day lp....I will be 15 dpo on sunday...do you think I should wait till tuesday to test?


----------



## caz & bob

no just try and see hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

I think thats fine to test ttc... your LP just gives your eggie plenty of time to implant... implantation usually happens 6-10dpo. So by 15dpo you should definitely be able to tell
(there are some cases of very late implantation or you could have a low, but still normal HCG increase... but those are both unusual occurances... you'd have a very good chance of getting an acurate result now).


----------



## ttcbaby117

because I have a long lp does that mean I will implant later? I know that q sounds stupid but I really have always wondered that.


----------



## lisaf

I don't think you'll implant later... but they don't know how everything works exactly. I think the latest possible implantation is 12dpo and thats pretty rare.
The big benefit to a long LP is that your body has more than enough time to detect the pregnancy. 
The reason I'm worried about my low progesterone and spotting is because I'm afraid the lining is already breaking down before an egg has a chance to implant and send its little signal that there is a pregnancy starting and to not give up on the progesterone production. My LP is 12-13 days and I start spotting at 10-11dpo (all except that last mystery cycle).


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I see lisa...but isnt a 12-13 lp within the normal range? Is there anything you can do naturally to help with the LP? I am taking maca do you think that will help?


----------



## lisaf

My LP is in the normal range, but the spotting can be a sign of progesterone deficiency (and in my mind, if I'm spotting then my lining is starting to break down, you know?) my blood tests so far have confirmed low progesterone.

Most doctors consider less than 10 to be too short... other doctors consider less than 12 to be a problem.... my theory is that with a 10 day lp, you have a CHANCE of implanting early enough not to shed your lining so some doctors say its fine.

My acupuncture, the vitex and the chinese herbs I'm on are supposed to help but it can take 3 months to have an effect. (I only started the Vitex this cycle since you cant take it with the Clomid)
But of course this makes me wonder if my progesterone fell at 11dpo like it always does and usuall brings on spotting.. and if that caused the implantation to fail. In which case I should be ignoring doctor's orders and using the progesterone supplements now and not wait for a BFP, lol.


----------



## lisaf

oh geez... so in looking at my chart last month.. I had a nice temp rise on 10dpo... 11dpo is when I got the 'weird' test... my temp was already falling that morning though. 
I'm really wondering if it was a chemical pregnancy then... that it implanted 9 or 10dpo but was already starting to fail on 11dpo.. .had just enough to give me that weird test.. etc

The lack of spotting on that cycle was a huge deal for me
And to be honest, to know that I had a chemical at least tells me its possible so I don't see it as a bad thing at this point.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I think it is entirely possible that you had a chemical. I would defo. make sense.


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lovely ladies how are we all, i see we have all been busy again in the days i havent been here. Sorry im not about much girlies im just trying to concentrate on other things instead of ttc.

These last 3 days i have been in some pain on the left side so i think thats me just ovulating which is cd 30 something. Gutted the clomid hasnt kept me regular. I just want af to arrive.

TTC - hope you get a BFP when you test, i dont understand charts but the ladies say it looks good so it must do. Good luck darl.

Hows all the bump ladies? Hope baby not giving you too much trouble?

Caz, lisa, britt, sam and who ever else i may of missed hope your all ok and not going too crazy with ttc. xx

Ollie not back yet then? xx
Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone! 

Hey Vicky- I am glad you sound a bit brighter- are you feeling better? Have you and OH sorted things out?

Ollie can hopefully come back next week some time. She's been feeling a bit rough with sickness the last week or so.

I'm fine- baby not doing anything except making me tired so far! It's my birthday today though so going to try and keep my energy up enough to go out tonight!! xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

vick - glad to see you are doing ok.

loulou - happy birthday hun! Enjoy it!


----------



## samfitz

happy birthday babylou have a nice day x x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

happpy birthday too u xxx


----------



## caz & bob

happy birthday loulou enjoy your night hiya Vicky how are you hun xxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

babyloulou said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hey Vicky- I am glad you sound a bit brighter- are you feeling better? Have you and OH sorted things out?
> 
> Ollie can hopefully come back next week some time. She's been feeling a bit rough with sickness the last week or so.
> 
> I'm fine- baby not doing anything except making me tired so far! It's my birthday today though so going to try and keep my energy up enough to go out tonight!! xx

Hey huni Im a little better i guess, i just have to tell myself to concentrate on other things. Things seem to be looking up i have an interview at college on monday and a job interview on wednesday so hopefully they will take my mind of things if i get in or get the job. 

Im going back up north next week for a little while so me and OH can have a break from each other and decide what to do next. I honestly dont no what the out come will be. I think the other half might realise he no longer loves me.

Glad baby is ok huni and happy birthday fingers crossed you have some energy to go out and celebrate. 

Give ollie my love when you speak to her hun. I did send her an email but got nothing back from her. xxx


----------



## lisaf

vicky - I know they say that ovulating after CD21 can make for poor egg quality.. but its not ALWAYS true. My friend is now in her 3rd trimester on what was a CD45 ovulation. 
hope you figure out what will make you happiest... whatever that happens to be.

happy bday lou
hope ellen comes back when she's allowed to!


----------



## Britt11

VickyLou said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hey Vicky- I am glad you sound a bit brighter- are you feeling better? Have you and OH sorted things out?
> 
> Ollie can hopefully come back next week some time. She's been feeling a bit rough with sickness the last week or so.
> 
> I'm fine- baby not doing anything except making me tired so far! It's my birthday today though so going to try and keep my energy up enough to go out tonight!! xx
> 
> Hey huni Im a little better i guess, i just have to tell myself to concentrate on other things. Things seem to be looking up i have an interview at college on monday and a job interview on wednesday so hopefully they will take my mind of things if i get in or get the job.
> 
> Im going back up north next week for a little while so me and OH can have a break from each other and decide what to do next. I honestly dont no what the out come will be. I think the other half might realise he no longer loves me.
> 
> Glad baby is ok huni and happy birthday fingers crossed you have some energy to go out and celebrate.
> 
> Give ollie my love when you speak to her hun. I did send her an email but got nothing back from her. xxxClick to expand...

Oh hon, this must be such a hard time for you right now. I really hope you guys work it out and all is okay, I have everything crossed for you...wish I could give you a big hug right now :hugs:

Babylou- happy birthday lovely. Hope you have a wonderful evening


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks britt and lisa.

Lisa we are not trying at the moment so it doesnt really matter what cd i ovulate. It wouldnt be fair to baby if i was to get pregnant now. Me and OH need to figure out what we want before we start trying again. 

Its nice to no it can still happen though with late ovulation xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aww vicky :hugs: hope you both work on it hun xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww vick, I hope you guys figure things out soon, either way, at least you will know.


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it all works out in the best way for you Vicky- maybe the time apart will give you both a second wind and make you both want it again xx


----------



## lisaf

vick - I am so sorry that you're not in a good situation right now. But I REALLY admire both of you for making sure its a stable home before bringing a child into it.
Just focus on your health right now then.. it will help with the fertility when you are ready for it.


----------



## caz & bob

board.com xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl hope you are all ready for the england match whooooo loulou is this the right med hun i got i from asda xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0043.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0044.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Caz- only just seen your P.M! Yes that that is the right stuff! Get taking it honey and good luck! Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

when now hun i was going to take it on Friday i ovulating on the 23rd hun xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I just finished watching the game....wow...I cant believe the US tied with england...I really thought england had it in the bag.


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies well ff put my lines on an it says that i ov cd 8 well i was not prepared for that has we havent really bbd im hoping its a fluke reading an i havent had a pos opk yet x x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope you are all good xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got a v close to pos today on the opk so hoping tomorrow is 0day xx


----------



## caz & bob

yaaaaay hun xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

wooo got pos opk on boots and ic,, yaya looks like i 0ved 2 days early thi moth yay
xx


----------



## samfitz

i ov 8 days early this month but im not a happy bunny has i was not prepared for it all so looks like i have messed up this cycle an its my last month on clomid xx


----------



## keepsmiling

well sam, maybe u wil suprise urself xx


----------



## caz & bob

samfitz said:


> i ov 8 days early this month but im not a happy bunny has i was not prepared for it all so looks like i have messed up this cycle an its my last month on clomid xx

its mine to hunnie xxxxx


----------



## samfitz

well im assuming its my last this is my 5th month on it an iwas told i would be on it 6 months but when i went for my last script she only gave me 2 months my first script they put 3 months on it so im not 100% sure but i see my consultant in 2 weeks so i guess i will find out then if i can hace another month think i will push my luck an ask for 100mg x x


----------



## keepsmiling

push away hun, i wud, uv got nothing to lose, xx


----------



## caz & bob

i would sam if i was you this is my 6th month now so after this if i haven't got preggo i will have to go back and see my fs xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i think we all have to cling to the hpe that there is so many things that can be done now and we wil all get our babiesXx


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun so true xxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

alright gals! quick update...this wedding has kept me busy!
:bfn: for me yesterday....:witch: showed up this morning. It's ok though! I'm just happy that my cycle wasn't 52 days this time..

onto the next round! 100 mg here I come!

i'll catch up proper when I get back home.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

awww hun fx for next month xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

sam - took a peek at your chart. It does look like FF has it right so far. You did BD on CD9 so there is a tiny chance it was in time. REALLY hoping you weren't too late. FX'd ... you should be able to get one more round out of the FS... though higher doses don't necessarily increase your chance... if you've having a nice strong O, thats all you need... too high and you risk overstimulation, more side effects like hostile CM and thinned lining etc.


----------



## caz & bob

loulou did you just take the green tea and grapefruit juice up in till you ovulated or took it after to xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz I only did it up until Oving....just to be on the safe side.


----------



## keepsmiling

wots all this about green tea? cough syrup and grapefruit

spill the beans xx


----------



## caz & bob

its all good for the cm i have cm but i think it helps a lot with the sperms i am going to take the med 5 day before ovulate and the day after xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I took them until my bfp Caz- but mainly because I didn't know I'd ovulated!! This month was a terrible month- no positive opk, cramp temps- i thought it was a dud month!

Keepsmiling- rather than typing it all out- I will copy below what I sent on a PM to somebody else who asked xx

_Robitussin (cough medicine)is good because it is supposed to thin out your cm to make it very sperm friendly- if you get brilliant ewcm then there might not be any need for you to take it! Decaf green tea can't do any harm though- it is supposed to make the cm perfect ph level for sperm. Two cups a day. 

As for Preseed it's up to you. I used it because my cm never turned into ewcm! I had loads of creamy cm but it never went stretchy! Do you get loads of stretchy stuff? Maybe try a couple of cycles with just Softcups- the go for preseed if you don't get your BFP. It was magic stuff for me- I used loads the month I got my bfp as another girl had said I wasn't using enough. I used a whole syringe everytime we BD'd!_


----------



## keepsmiling

i use conceive plus at mo,i dnt no if i get ewcm lol??
xx


----------



## caz & bob

thats what i am going to do this month so what do you think use the green tea and grapefruit juice after as well xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

when do u start takin it all,. and finsih?
xx


----------



## babyloulou

You need to take the grapefruit and green tea from the beginning of the cycle. The cough medicine you need to start at least 5 days before you think you might ovulate. Some people stop after ov. I just took the grapefruit and green tea all cycle but stopped the medicine after ov xx


----------



## caz & bob

think thats what i will do loulou xxxxx


----------



## samfitz

good morning well ff has taken my ov off has i had a major temp drop this morning think the high temps must have been due to the fact that i had a drink this weekend so now im hoping to get a pos opk some time soon x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Drinking definitely does make your temps higher the next morning Sam. Phew you haven't missed the eggy after all!! xx


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, 

How are you all today? xx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies how are we all ... i feel alot better after a week away .. nice to see those tickers changing ladies xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Kiss- nice to see you! Sorry I haven't had chance to send that stuff to you yet- I'll get it sent this week x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - huge temp drop for me this morning so Iam not going to test. I think af will be here today or tomorrow. Well I guess now I have gear up for surgery. wish me luck!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry the temp drop got you ttc- Heres hoping the op does it's stuff xx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - huge temp drop for me this morning so Iam not going to test. I think af will be here today or tomorrow. Well I guess now I have gear up for surgery. wish me luck!

oh sorry hon but honestly I have always felt that you will be awesome after the surgery- you will get your bfp soon
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi kiss glad to see you back ttc not over ye hun xxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

well i think im gearing up to ov my stomach feels like i have been kicked from the inside woop woop bring it on no pain no gain hope you ladies are all ok x x


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: sam glad your about to hun wish i was haha next week me 23rd xxxx smile were are ou today hun hope your scan went well xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww hi sweets, My scan is at 4pm and I am just counting down the time, I hate wishing away my life like this but I can't help it... as you all know, you wish away the days until ovulation then you wish away the days til testing time,,,, its a never ending cycle... but it is what it is and everyone one of you will get your BFP, we just had to work harder at it than most people and you know what,,,,, it just makes us appreciate things more.
sorry I'm in one of those moods today, not sure why but just feeling Great!

TTC hun surgery will be for the best hun and you can start with a clean slate and increase your chances for a sooner BFP!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Britt hun forgot - Good Luck on your IUI sweetie!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

you are too sweet, thanks Smile!! Good luck with the scan, post pics if you can :) everything will be great

As for me, I have a nearly positive opk, what the hay? i am only CD 10 (so quite a few days earlier than normal), the test line looks only a touch lighter than the control so I am going to say its a negative, I think I should have a positive tomorrow though, which would mean IUI on Wed and Thurs...crazy early
I have no O pains though which I usually get on the Clomid...hmmm this is a confusing one.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck britt with the opks hun and the iui xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies - Yeah I am really nervous as I dont know what kind of surgery they will decide to do. My appt is in florida on monday...so I will find out then.

Britt g/l on the IUI I really think this is going to be it for you.

smile - Cant wait to hear about your scan. 

Sam - yeah for ov!!!!

caz - fxed for you!


----------



## Smile4me

Britt what dosage are you on?


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Britt what dosage are you on?

100mg hon. (last 2 cycles was 50mg)
xx


----------



## Smile4me

ok hun this is your cycle... 100mg make sure you drink green tea and grapefruit juice.
Did you get your preseed? also make sure you follow the Egg Meets Sperm Plan... its a sure fire regimine :)

Good Luck hun and lotsa lotsa :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> ok hun this is your cycle... 100mg make sure you drink green tea and grapefruit juice.
> Did you get your preseed? also make sure you follow the Egg Meets Sperm Plan... its a sure fire regimine :)
> 
> Good Luck hun and lotsa lotsa :dust::dust::dust:

thanks hon, but we are doing IUI this cycle again for MF- so SMEP is kind of out :) Preseed and the rest isnt needed either. They actually use zero lubricants for the IUI (not even preseed). I always drink green tea (love it)and I have been trying to drink more water though

we might do IUI 2 days in a row though- so might increase chances
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Well the update is we only have one bean :) we didn't see or hear the heartbeat as I am only five weeks and three days so I have to go back on Monday for another ultrasound. 

:)


----------



## lisaf

smile - it can take a while to see/hear the heartbeat... no need to worry yet! :) Funny that its only one bean, we were all betting on 2 here


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Well the update is we only have one bean :) we didn't see or hear the heartbeat as I am only five weeks and three days so I have to go back on Monday for another ultrasound.
> 
> :)

ahh congrats hon, I actually kind of thought 2 beanies too
yeah, 6 weeks for the HB right?

Lisa- have heard good things about the progesterone, g.l.
Hello to everyone!! I am heading to bed soon
Hope I get a positive opk tomorrow, but it would still be super early
Also this is my 1000 post!!!!! I am a chat happy BNB member....lol
xx
:hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Congrats :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Sonya- not spoken to you for ages! You OK? xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls aww smile i am glad you seen your bean hunie you will see it better monday xxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

how many glases of grapefruit juice shud i drink a day? and is it all month oof b4 ov?
xx


----------



## Smile4me

Keepsmiling I drank two glasses of diet green tea and one glass of grapefruit juice between AF and ovulation.


----------



## caz & bob

i just drink 1 cup 1 cup of green decaff tea and 2 cups of redbush even after ovulation xxxx


----------



## samfitz

well i got another low temp again today an ff have put my ov back to cd 8 again i have no clue now an i have got hubby on my case wanting to know when he needs to come home has he work away an he travels back when im about to ov but we ant got a clue if i have or if im going to still i hve poas an bfn opk xx


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry opks r confusin u sam, hope u get the eggy xx


----------



## caz & bob

see what tomorrows temp is hun you might ovulate then hope you catch the egg xxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

sam u have a very nice hubby coming home when ur ovulating, i dnt evn tell hubby cos i dnt want him to feel like its on demand kinda thing, so i think he just thinks im super horny lol
x


----------



## caz & bob

haha xxxx


----------



## samfitz

hubby wants it just has much or even more it takes him 4 hours to get home then he has to leave really early to get back to work its what we have to do other wise its a waste of time been on clomid an it is a struggle with him working away he only comes home a weekend usualy but there is every chance we will miss the egg there is no other way we can do it an there is no work near home for joiners it does get me down has i work full time has well the stress at the moment is getting a bit much just need that bfp asap cos i dont know how much more i can take before i draw a line under it x x sorry for the rant x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - awww must have been nice to see lil bub....hopefully on Monday you will hear the heartbeat!

britt - congrats on the 1000 post!

sam - awwww what a great hubby to do all the traveling...shows he will be a great dad too!

sonya - hi sonya, how have you been!

loulou - how r u feeling?

caz - hows this cycle going?

nothing new here, I got my authorization for my dr appt on monday. I fly to Florida on Sunday, I think. That might change but we will see.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> smile - awww must have been nice to see lil bub....hopefully on Monday you will hear the heartbeat!
> 
> britt - congrats on the 1000 post!
> 
> sam - awwww what a great hubby to do all the traveling...shows he will be a great dad too!
> 
> sonya - hi sonya, how have you been!
> 
> loulou - how r u feeling?
> 
> caz - hows this cycle going?
> 
> nothing new here, I got my authorization for my dr appt on monday. I fly to Florida on Sunday, I think. That might change but we will see.

Wow, they move quickly. Is it just a consult or will you be getting the surgery then too? I really think this is going to get you your bfp
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww ttc hun Good Luck sweetie!!!

Sam - Catch that egg!!!! so you and dh live separately, gosh that has to be very difficult!

Britt - ha ha 1000 posts.. lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

well once she sees me on monday they will tell me what kind of surgery she recommends. It could be done on tuesday. They know I am only over tehre for a limited amount of time so they will defo. do whatever they are going to do as soon as they can.


----------



## lisaf

ttc... wishing you the best for your surgery... hopefully its not too invasive and takes care of everything


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies I been ok, stayed of BnB in order to forget about my cycle lol. Sat around yesterday trying to figure out what cycle day I am lol. I went for a scan on CD 13 to look at the state of my uterus + ovaries, dr just wanted to see everything was still in order. They told me I already ovulated, so Im putting my self at around 15/16 dpo and waiting for AF..... And waiting.... And waiting.... lol, we'll see I got RE appointment today and I'll ask him for a blood pregnancy test.

Hows everyones cycles/pregnancies doing?


----------



## babyloulou

Did you BD around ov Sonya? How long is your luteul phase normally? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

spoke too soon lol, witch just got me!


----------



## babyloulou

Nasty bitch :-(


----------



## sonyabazonya

I know lol! But its ok Ive accepted it :) Going to be doing clomid again 5-9 we'll see how that goes, and no breaks this time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome back sonya. sorry af gotcha.

lisa- thanks for the pma, I hope it works too!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, guys, I'm checking in. So, I've decided I'll come back and visit as long as I only am on here on Wednesdays, laundry day, I don't see too much harm!
I hope all is well. Unfortunately, I won't have much time to catch up, but I miss you gals!
I'm feeling well. Just tired and hungry. Other than that, peachy! My ultrasound is on the 29th... My HCG is doubling daily, so I got my early ultrasound! YAY!
How is everyone?


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all?

Loulou you feeling ok?

Caz i see your trying everything this month good luck huni hope it works.

Sonya sorry af got you.

Sam hope ff sorts itself out for you and you havent missed that little eggy.

TTC hope your well sweety? 

Britt how you doing? IUI for you. Good luck chick.

Well nothing new with me, AF still a no show, feeling very wet down below though (tmi sorry) have been for about 2 weeks. Did another IC the other day and got an evap. Just want af to show her ugly head instead of playing with me lol....

Other than that everything is well, went for a job interview today so fingers crossed ill get it.
Hope everyone is having a good week? 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

HI Vicky- nice to see you. I'm fine thanks, apart from a stinking cold! Yuk! 

I hope you get the job honey xxx


----------



## Britt11

VickyLou said:


> Hey ladies how are we all?
> 
> Loulou you feeling ok?
> 
> Caz i see your trying everything this month good luck huni hope it works.
> 
> Sonya sorry af got you.
> 
> Sam hope ff sorts itself out for you and you havent missed that little eggy.
> 
> TTC hope your well sweety?
> 
> Britt how you doing? IUI for you. Good luck chick.
> 
> Well nothing new with me, AF still a no show, feeling very wet down below though (tmi sorry) have been for about 2 weeks. Did another IC the other day and got an evap. Just want af to show her ugly head instead of playing with me lol....
> 
> Other than that everything is well, went for a job interview today so fingers crossed ill get it.
> Hope everyone is having a good week?
> 
> xxx

Very nice to hear from you Vicky, thanks for the lovely post. Hmmm....late af and an "evap" on an IC, sounds a bit suspect to me...:thumbup: good it be???...keep us posted.
Good luck for the job interview and how are you and DH are you guys still taking a tiny break?...:hugs:
DH and I got into the worst fight on Friday, do you guys remember me telling you that a few days after my last Clomid tab I turn absolutely emotional and boderline crazy?...well, he did something upsetting but no need to loose my head over which I did :dohh: seriously I think I am taking a break from Clomid next month as I O anyway....cant stand how I am for that week....lol, feeling better now.

Yes, I do IUI maybe Friday? DH and I dtd this morning lol...probably shouldnt as there is a chance for IUI tomorrow but oh well, much more whatever this month :)

Lou- yeah happy 8weeks 2 days!!!!!

TTC- sorry af is a pain, we will be eagerly waiting your apts in Florida :thumbup:

Hello Onelildream, good to hear from you, glad everything is going well :hi:

where is our Caz????
Winston you out there?

Isi- hope you get your bfp very soon

also I'm not getting the heavy ovary feeling I did last month, but like Lou said every cycle is different. I am on double dose so thought for sure I would be having all sorts of nudgest- but just bloated really.


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly Britt I didn't think it had worked the last cycle at all. I was on my first round of 100mg too. I had no twinges, crap temps, no positive opk! Side effects are different every round xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all good had my hair done today feel better now my son has gone away again till friday with school we have to mind his snack haha hate the things i do how are you doin vicky hun xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

I'm feeling really low today (keep wanting to cry at my desk at work). Stupid low progesterone.
Feeling like I need supplements in order to get pregnant but the doctors wont' give me them until I AM pregnant. I emailed the specialist I found to schedule an appointment but I hear he doesnt like to give out the progesterone supplements either. I'm dreading spending a fortune on tests only to end up in the same place when the solution here might be a $20 prescription for progesterone suppositories.
Yet I'm too chicken to take them without the ok of a doctor... 
Just a mess in general right now.


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Girls! :hi:

Just poking in as i've been MIA for a few days....trying to get back into the swing of things...I haven't even unpacked our bags yet.:blush:

Hope you all are doing well- lots of catching up to on all the posts.

So- :witch: showed up - which I was hoping that the first round of clomid was gonna be a lucky one- but it wasn't. The good news, at least for me i think is that I didn't have to take progesterone to start a bleed. My LP is just as i've counted before- 14 days, but my midwife wants me to ovulate sooner than cd21. So, tomorrow I start 100mg- maybe THIS cycle- we'll get lucky :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aww hun good luck for next cycle xxxxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies sorry i aint on much lately just tryin to get back into the swing of things ... how are you all doing?

i got my appointment through for the US on tuesday so here's hoping in a wierd sorta way they find summat so that i can get the help i need .. 

has some wierd bleeding past few days i just put it down to rough sex but it seems to be ongoing i'm only on cd 17 ... it might just be that my body decided to have AF all on it's own who knows xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Fx for you this month delilah!


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- make sure you BD on the off-chance that it is ovulation bleeding as you are at that time of your cycle xxx


----------



## yomo

Afternoon Girls, 

How are you all? Not been on for ages and I am only on my dinner so have not had time to catch up..... what have I missed? 

I went for an interview on Tuesday got a second one this Tuesday for the same company so fingers crossed. This will mean I have to go onto NTNP for a while though(

Does anyone know how long you have to be in a job before you can claim maternity pay?

xx


----------



## VickyLou

loulou glad your alright chick... sorry you have a horrible cold though. Gosh your 8 weeks already thats gone quick.... xx

Britt Glad all is well with you and i hope the iui works for you... Yeah em and oh are still having a break im going back up north on saturday for a few weeks so we can have some time apart. 
Horrible clomid huni, lets hope ya OH understands you cant help these mood swings your getting. xxx

Caz im well thanks huni. Hope you are too?

Everyone else is well i hope? xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

yomo, ur link to ur jounela isnt workin hun,, im gutted i wanted to stalk u lol
hope things work out 4 the best 4 u vicky
im relly crampy today, not sure y lol xx


----------



## babyloulou

Vicky- I really hope everything works out for you :hugs: I hope you're still gonna come on here and see us all :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

ahh Vicky :hugs: to you, definitely thinking of you during this difficult time. I hope it works out :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi vicky hope things work for you both hunnie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies- just popping in to say hi....I am feeling a tickle in my throat and I really hope it isnt a cold or anything or they wont be ablet o do my surgery next week. UGH!!


----------



## VickyLou

Thank you ladies.... your all so special. 

Im alright though girls feeling good and happy at the moment. To be honest even tho im going away on saturday for a few weeks me and OH have been great these last few weeks.

Thanks tho ladies xxx

TTC hope your not getting a cold chick so surgery can go a head. Good luck sweety xx


----------



## yomo

keepsmiling said:


> yomo, ur link to ur jounela isnt workin hun,, im gutted i wanted to stalk u lol
> hope things work out 4 the best 4 u vicky
> im relly crampy today, not sure y lol xx

I shall take a look at it babes, it may be that I have not posted in it for a while. xx


----------



## xkissyx

lou your right so me n the OH got it covered hehe it's not nice smell or colour tho it's horrid brown stuff that come just before AF x


----------



## samfitz

good evening girls hope all is well my temps have been playing up but i just got my first positive opk so lts see if my temp goes up but on the downside hubby is away but he came back last night an he back tomorrow night si im hoping that will cover it xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi sam hun ye you should be covered im just waiting now to ovulate xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all are you all watching the match xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yomo

caz & bob said:


> hi girls how are you all are you all watching the match xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Caz, yep watching the match! just hoping we do a bit better than we did on Saturday, How are you anyways? xx:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun just waiting to ovulate i have just started taking the cough med xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww sam yeah for the pos opk....I have been so busy today trying to get ready to go away...but i wanted to stop in and say hi.....so HI!!!!!


----------



## samfitz

bless ya ttc i was so relieved to get it has i didnt know where i was with ff this month x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aww hi ttc hope you have a good time hun :yipee: sam for a + hun im still waiting haha xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

hope you get your + soon caz fx for you hun hope this is your month x x


----------



## caz & bob

ty sam hun hope its awer month so we can be bumpbuddys think i will be ovulateing in the next day are to xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0048.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today the weather is lovely so going to chill in the garden with the oh why its fathers day xxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Just peeking! Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday!


----------



## lisaf

I just got an invite to my friend's baby shower... its really creepy!!! They used this invite: https://personalizedpartyinvites.co...ith-ultrasound-sonogram-photo-all-colors.html
But instead of a regular ultrasound that makes it look like it does in that link, they used a 3D ultrasound of the baby's face... the face filling the whole belly....
It really disturbs me!! lol!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all fine today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

every1 is quiet here tonight,, wots goij on, any1 close to testin yet?
xx


----------



## samfitz

i cant believe the pages have hardly moved in here for days !!


----------



## keepsmiling

no1s about hin, i think its just us 2 on ere tnite lol
x


----------



## samfitz

i have been popping in everyday an no one has been on an i dont really go in the other clomid thread im more comfy here but might give it a try if thats where everyone else is going i havent been in since olli went x x


----------



## keepsmiling

i prefer this thread to the other one too sam
alot nicer!!
can u have a look at my hpt test in the preg test gallery n tel me if i c nfin! im goin mad!
lol xx


----------



## samfitz

this might sound thick but where do i find the gallery i dont go in many threads x


----------



## caz & bob

theres never no one on here they all go on clomid club dont they xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

its in the pregnancy gallery hun xxxxx


----------



## samfitz

i found it hun an i agree everyone goes in clomid club but i like it in here dont really no many in there any more xx


----------



## samfitz

keepsmiling said:


> i prefer this thread to the other one too sam
> alot nicer!!
> can u have a look at my hpt test in the preg test gallery n tel me if i c nfin! im goin mad!
> lol xx

i can only see i line hun but still fx might be too early yet xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no i like it in here to its better xxxxx


----------



## samfitz

it would be nice to know how oli is going on thought she might be back by now x


----------



## TySonNMe

Sam, Ollie is back...she is posting in the Clomid Graduate Thread.


----------



## samfitz

dont think i will be posting in there just yet hun x


----------



## TySonNMe

I'll let her know to pop in here!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Sam, how are you darling??? Sorry Ive not been on here yet. Only got back on line on Weds and have only posted a few things..............It was my date scan today and I am bang on target for Boxing day. I have some pics too but dont want to put them on here in case they cause offence to anyone. I can PM you them if you want a ganders tho, no pressure.
9 days til testing I see - ANy symptoms yet??????? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

here is a pic of my opk i have just done think i will ovulate tomoz xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0073.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> Hey Sam, how are you darling??? Sorry Ive not been on here yet. Only got back on line on Weds and have only posted a few things..............It was my date scan today and I am bang on target for Boxing day. I have some pics too but dont want to put them on here in case they cause offence to anyone. I can PM you them if you want a ganders tho, no pressure.
> 9 days til testing I see - ANy symptoms yet??????? xxx

i had a look at your scan pick i popped in for a quick peek im so happy thing are going well for you i have had a x mas baby my youngest son was born x mas day he hates it an i have no symptons at all yet im only 4 dpo x x


----------



## samfitz

caz & bob said:


> here is a pic of my opk i have just done think i will ovulate tomoz xxxxxx

caz mine always look like that day before my positive opk hun x x


----------



## caz & bob

hope i get a + tomoz cd15 in stead of cd16 xx


----------



## samfitz

i was cd 15 this month instead of 16 the count down is on im 4 dpo today i hate the 2ww it really does drag i have got my hospital app next tuesday so im counting down to that see what next step is cos i think this is my last month on clomid although it is my 5th month an they said i could be on it for 6 but when they did my last prescription it was only for 2 months instead of 3 so not sure im hoping i dont need it x x


----------



## keepsmiling

i think its a pos tomorow 4 u caz
rudeollie, have u got a jounal i can stalk u on xx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck this month Sam, Caz and Keepsmiling xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Keepsmiling, sorry no I dont have a journal, but I will try be more active and keep my old buddies updated!

I still have everything crossed for you, Sam and Caz! I think we'll have another graduate v v v soon xxx


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxx


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone. I agree about being more comfortable here. I'm not on clomid anymore so I dont' always feel that what I have to say is relevant in the CC.
I wasn't able to get my Wednesday appointment back... apparently even if jury duty goes through Wednesday, I could have told them I had an appointment and we could have left early that day. BIG disappointment. And I don't think we'll be there until Wednesday anyway.

Have the biggest headache of my life right now.


----------



## Smile4me

Good luck Caz, looks like you are going to have a +OV tomorrow FX'd!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls ovulated today :yipee: xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0083.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- I know some of you have asked me about my scan so I thought I'd post in here and let you all know that i had my 9 week scan this morning and everything was fine. Saw the heartbeat beating away strongly!! I will be putting the piccy on the Clomid Club Graduate Thread later xxx


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Hi girls- I know some of you have asked me about my scan so I thought I'd post in here and let you all know that i had my 9 week scan this morning and everything was fine. Saw the heartbeat beating away strongly!! I will be putting the piccy on the Clomid Club Graduate Thread later xxx

yeah, congrats Lou!!!!! so exciting, I'll head to the thread to have a look.

Caz- definitely nice +ve opk :thumbup: good luck and lots of BD!!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

carnt wait to see your pic loulou xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

yay! Congrats lou! 

and a big YAY! for "O" caz!!

OK- so I have a question? I started on 100mg clomid this month- yesterday was my last day.

This morning- my right abdomen was really uncomfy- kinda on the edge of cramp/gas. I just went potty and had some brown spotting. WTF? 

Can someone shed some light?


----------



## samfitz

Delilahsown said:


> yay! Congrats lou!
> 
> and a big YAY! for "O" caz!!
> 
> OK- so I have a question? I started on 100mg clomid this month- yesterday was my last day.
> 
> This morning- my right abdomen was really uncomfy- kinda on the edge of cramp/gas. I just went potty and had some brown spotting. WTF?
> 
> Can someone shed some light?

only thing i can think of is that you might be releasing some nice big eggs my doctor told me when they errupt from your ovarys they can cause a small bleed thats the only thing i can think of hun x x


----------



## keepsmiling

grr just got an evap!!! gutted, least iv seen 2 lines haha xx


----------



## caz & bob

awww hun you will get your line believe me xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Delilah - Do the egg meets sperm plan hun :) Catch those eggs!!


----------



## Delilahsown

Thanks Sam:hugs:

Smile- the :sex: marathon begins today....:bodyb:


----------



## VickyLou

Hiya Ladies how is everyone? Not much happening in here lately ay.

Nice to see Ollie back. Will pop across and have a look at scan pics soon.

Caz nice to see ya positive. Well girls af is still not here lost track of how late i am. I was due on the 7th, although about 14 days ago i had some bad pains so i thought maybe just really late ovulation and worked it out that if it was ovulation then i should be due today. But nothing!!!!

Ever since i have come off the clomid i keep getting these little twinges in my sides and overy area. Some time they feel like ovulation others its a dull ache. Ive not had any period type cramps though since my last af on the 7th may. 

Every IC i have done has been negative apart from an evap last week. Dodge test lol.

Sorry for the long post girls.....

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely weather at the moment xxx


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies hope your all enjoying the sunshine. well this morning had another temp drop which is quiet early has my temp usually drops day of af but im curious to know if antibiotics can cause problems with temping has im on 2 lots of the things for a mouth infection x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all sam not to show tbh read on google carnt wait for the match hope we win xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

sam your chart hasn't dropped that much hunnie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sam- that temp drop isn't too bad! Mine was really erratic the month I got my BFP. I wouldn't read too much into that drop if I was you! xx

Vicky- hi honey- how's it going? Have you moved back home? xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lou lou apart from all these cramps and twinges i keep getting im fine. All is well here. No im back with my fella, we are working hard to sort our problems out. Giving up on ttc for awhile and just enjoying us instead of all the stress of ttc. 

Hope your well huni xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Well ladies i never thought id say this but yay AF has just arrived and i reckon is going to be a bad one :-(

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the game xx


----------



## caz & bob

awwww hun glad you and the oh are fine now good luck for next month hun xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Do you think you ovulated 14 days ago then when you had the pains? Have you still been opk'ing? Or have you gone completely natural? 

I'm glad you and OH are sorting things out xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Yeah i think so loulou very late ovulation though hun. Gone completly natural hun, i was doing OPK's at the start of the month huni to see if i was ovulating after the clomid but got nothing on them. So yes i guess i ovulated really really late.

Thanks girls means alot xx


----------



## babyloulou

That's good that you're ovulating though Vicki- means your in with a chance every month no matter how late it happens xx


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance:Delilah - you crack me up! "Let the Games Begin"!!!! ha!

Caz - Come on you can do it!!

Vickey- So glad to see you on hun and happy you and DH' are working things out, that is the most important thing! :) so happy for you!

Sam - How have you been?

Britt - Where are ya hun

Keepsmiling- How are you?

Isi- MIA HUN?? lol

Anyone else I am missing, sorry we have so many wonderful ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## samfitz

evening ladies had a really rubbish day at work almost walked out im really moody an cant be bothered also trying not to syptom spot but i have got sore nipples last time i had them was my first month on clomid i have also got thrush urine very dark an other than that im tickety boo x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun my son has just turned round and said to me mum why are you moody today hahaha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! I'm just doing my weekly drop in to say HI! I hope all of you are doing well. I've been thinking about you all. Next week I'll be able to tell you all about my scan when I drop in again! Woohoo.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun with the scan post a pic hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

caz & bob said:


> aw hun my son has just turned round and said to me mum why are you moody today hahaha xxxxxxxxx

bless him kids dont miss a trick no matter how much you try to hide it x x


----------



## Onelildream

Caz- a few nights ago my daughter was praying and asking that Mommy would be nicer. hahaha, I felt horrible.


----------



## caz & bob

i did felt awful but they dont miss a thing xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - sorry I have not been on, I am in Florida and saw my dr on Monday. Well she is going to try and get the fibroid out without cutting completely but she is not thinking she will be able too....While she is in there she will look for any endo and remove it. I am awaiting a surgery date. They are trying to squeeze me in because I had to fly here for the surgery so I am crossing my fingers for Friday. I really want this over with. 

She also ordered all the blood work which I have never had done. CD 3 test, FSH, Prolactin, and 21 day prog. I will do the blood work when I get back to the Bahamas and send her the results. 

I hope everyone is doing well...I am sorry I cannot catch up with everyone but my family is really keeping me busy here while I sit and wait!

Britt how are you???????

Caz - I see you have oved...woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Thats fabulous TTC!!!! You are in my thoughts and prayers hun!!


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies well today had to got to pharmacy for something for this thrush that i have but they wouldnt give me the tablet cos of ttc an my temp has shot up today so ff have changed my ov day to cd 16 my temps seem a bit erratic so dont know what is going on but im still covered either way hope everyone is ok an not stressing too much x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all sam fx for you this month hunnie well i done another opk today and yesterday and they are still + so think i am comeing to the end of ovulation because i had a temp rish this morning heres a pic cd15,16,17 all + xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0085.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## samfitz

caz they are def positive fx for you keep baby dancing hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

im goin slowly mad!! lol
im 11dpo and just had sum ewcm?? wtf??
xx


----------



## samfitz

keepsmiling said:


> im goin slowly mad!! lol
> im 11dpo and just had sum ewcm?? wtf??
> xx

i had the same last month an i also had ov pains too ? x


----------



## keepsmiling

i keep thinkin i can c very faint line on ic hpt!! drivin myself mad, i had a tiny spot of bronw bllod this am,, it lasted bitu 2 mins n its gone now!! xx


----------



## Smile4me

Keepsmiling hun that may be a good sign? Have you checked the position of your cervix?


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh its high? dunno wot that means lol x


----------



## Smile4me

thats good!!! Mine was high when I found my BFP :)
Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## keepsmiling

iv been testin every day for about 4 or 5 days now lol!!
xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i hope you get your + hunnie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

have you seen any faint lines?


----------



## keepsmiling

i saw a fiant line, but i think it was an evap cos wen i posted it and caz kindly invited it, cudnt c nefin, and i did one this am and think i cn c soemthin but i think it may just be my mind playin tricks!!
xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies just popping to say HI and hope your all doing well?

TTC i hope you get what you want and its over with shortly.

Keep smiling hope this is it for you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: hi hun xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

heya, i got an evap on sd so its just a waiting game for me now, ill test on sunday again and not before!! i can hold out, i can lol x


----------



## caz & bob

fx ks xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiliing- I hope this is it!

Caz - sometimes it takes some time to get the surge out of your system which is why you might be getting positives.

vick - hey hun how are you doing?

AFM - they cannot do the surgery till August 11th, I am soooo upset. They made is sound like they would be able to do it when I was here. So I head home on Sunday and will have a v. long 6 week wait. I just dont understand why all of this takes so long. I am praying they will have a cancellation and they will be able to squeeze me in earlier but that doesnt look like it will happen.


----------



## caz & bob

ho right think i was comeing to the end yesterday xxxxxx :hi: everyone xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies how are we all doing? still no ovulation for me trying not to stress about it now tho and just let things go as they please .... can't help feeling jealous of women who have thier monthly's hehe xx


----------



## Smile4me

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry :( What dosage of clomid are you on hun?


----------



## caz & bob

:hugs: kissy xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well :af: got me today banfg on time,, so onto next month! xx


----------



## Smile4me

KS I'm so sorry hun! What is your plan of action?
What dosage etc.? What month of clomid is this for you sweetie?


----------



## keepsmiling

im not on clomid,, iv got to losr another 8lb first, im hopin to get in in july when i go! how long shud i get on it?
im taking a little bnb break 4 awhile cos im getin bit overobsessed with it all, im stil goin 2 do opks just to c when im fertilie, n gettin to it!
xx


----------



## caz & bob

ks fx for you hun it will happen soon xxxx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

How are we all doing? Sorry to those that the witch has caught, Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey all, 
Just stopping by to say sorry to those AF got and good luck to those in the 2ww or waiting to O.

My temps are still very very erratic which is bumming me out because I feel like things aren't going well with my temp all over the place like this. 5 days or so until I know I guess. Feeling very hopeless... think its because I'm not trying at all this cycle.. I want to wait until I see the specialist and not go through the rollercoaster of hope when the progesterone just isn't high enough. Oh and I just got 2 baby shower invites for the next month and I won't be pregnant by then either (these are the 2 friends who started trying at the exact same time I did). Pity party at my house.. anyone want to come?


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Hey all,
> Just stopping by to say sorry to those AF got and good luck to those in the 2ww or waiting to O.
> 
> My temps are still very very erratic which is bumming me out because I feel like things aren't going well with my temp all over the place like this. 5 days or so until I know I guess. Feeling very hopeless... think its because I'm not trying at all this cycle.. I want to wait until I see the specialist and not go through the rollercoaster of hope when the progesterone just isn't high enough. Oh and I just got 2 baby shower invites for the next month and I won't be pregnant by then either (these are the 2 friends who started trying at the exact same time I did). Pity party at my house.. anyone want to come?

I know how you feel Lisa, I am there with you- although we are seeing a FS and it helps immensely, they are very aggressive in their therapy- so I'm sure once you see a FS they will get you right on track in no time :hugs:
Aggh :dohh: I know what you mean about the baby showers, I had to host my cousings baby shower on the first day of AF...lol, was awful

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all great xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

Sorry about af keepsmiling!!!

Lisa - I am so there with you, I finally have a surgery date and we have decided to NTNP until after the surgery. 

Britt - how are you doing hun? Any symptoms? When are you testing?

AFM - well I am finally home and I have no idea what cd I am on. I stopped temping and bding on schedule. Me and dh just decided we needed a break and will try full steam ahead after the surgery.


----------



## Smile4me

TTC hun I wish you the best and so sorry about the surgery but at least you get some sort of normalcy back in your life for through June and then August a brand new fresh slate hun. I'm so happy for you!

Britt when are you going to :test:


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies -
> 
> Sorry about af keepsmiling!!!
> 
> Lisa - I am so there with you, I finally have a surgery date and we have decided to NTNP until after the surgery.
> 
> Britt - how are you doing hun? Any symptoms? When are you testing?
> 
> AFM - well I am finally home and I have no idea what cd I am on. I stopped temping and bding on schedule. Me and dh just decided we needed a break and will try full steam ahead after the surgery.

Hey TTC- good to hear from you!! I think your PMA is awesome and your plan of attack will work. Remember I have also said I think you will likely conceive after your surgery....just keep yourself busy until then but it sounds like you have a lot planned :hugs:

Smile- hey how are you doing? thanks guys for the vote of confidence but I am back to feeling a 100% out today. No symptoms at all, I have more of a gut ache not cramps or anything implantation like, just ate something bad. I have a couple left over IC's took one at 8dpo for the heck of it, BFN, so probably not going to test until AF is late or at least i get a symptom!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Britt - I think waiting till after AF is due is a good idea. Remember symptoms wont start till after implantation which can stilll happen. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## caz & bob

i would wait if i were you britt fx for you hun im going to test at 11 dpo xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww you just have a few more days to go to test Britt! FX'd for you

Caz hun FX'd for you too!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

FX'd Britt!

I had a friend pressuring me to NTNP this month. I had to keep telling her no, that I needed a break. Silly girl thought we could just NTNP and that I could somehow keep myself from going crazy during the 2ww... 
Its breaking my heart not to try, but I think it will do me a world of good to go through a 2ww without getting all worked up. I'll get to see what my temps do without any possible implantation. I won't have to have another possible chemical pg or even have to think of that etc. 
CD12 today, usually O around CD16 so I still have to abstain for a few days or go buy some rubbers.


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: To all your beautifuls!! 

Hope everyone is doing well today.
Ok- not the greatest piccy but got my +opk today- 5 days sooner than my last which is what midwife was hoping for ( and me too )....

Let the games begin!

We'll see what my temps start doing in the next few days....
 



Attached Files:







IMG00425.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, looks like im out this month, missed ovulation :( was way earlier than we thought it would be!! Im going to use opks next month and baby dance everyday since AF is over so not to miss it.. Also, i had 4 mature follicles and the dr said that its good we missed it otherwise he would have advised me not to be with my husband? has this ever happened to anyone or has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Sonya! Yes I have heard of this- I think it is when they think there is a very high risk of multiples due to the high number of mature eggs! So they advise you to abstain! Sorry you missed this month. Did you not BD around ov at all? I only BD'ed 2 days before ov on the cycle I conceived. It was worst month BD wise!

Hope you catch the egg next cycle xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

no we were saving up swimmers lol and ovulation day is guessed at day 10, we were planning on the dtd at day 11 because dr was soooo sure that ovulation would be later because of clomid he was guessing around day 15-16-17!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

delil yay for the ovulation hun hope you catch the egg sonya hope you catch it next month hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Delilahsown said:


> :hi: To all your beautifuls!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.
> Ok- not the greatest piccy but got my +opk today- 5 days sooner than my last which is what midwife was hoping for ( and me too )....
> 
> Let the games begin!
> 
> We'll see what my temps start doing in the next few days....

YAY!!!!! Get to babydancing hun and follow the EMS plan, get some preseed and you are GOLDEN!!!!


----------



## samfitz

good afternoon ladies well i have had my hospital app today gave me another month on clomid and i have been referred to the fertility clinic should hear from them with in the month got to go private after this month so im hoping the last month on clomid works for us otherwise we will be broke been saving now for almost a year going to try iui first got my 21 day blood results they were 122 so thats good x x


----------



## samfitz

forgot to mention i have started spotting so think i will be out this month x


----------



## Smile4me

oh so sorry Sam hun what dosage of clomid this month?


----------



## samfitz

they would only let me have 50mg cos myu blood results are high enough x


----------



## Smile4me

Do the deed every other night starting on day 8 hun and go up until you get your positive OPK then dtd three nights in a row....


----------



## samfitz

will give it a shot only problem i have is dh works away xx


----------



## Smile4me

lol Tell him it's worth the drive :) for only one month!!!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Hey Britt any sign yet hun?


----------



## Smile4me

:cry: Well ladies I just got a text message from Onelildream and she said the doctor thinks she is miscarrying- no heartbeat and it looks like triplets? She said they are doing quants (not sure what that is) and she will know more Thursday.... and that her dates might be off a couple of weeks....She wanted me to let you all know she won't be on for a while... Poor thing! I feel awful for her. :cry:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> :cry: Well ladies I just got a text message from Onelildream and she said the doctor thinks she is miscarrying- no heartbeat and it looks like triplets? She said they are doing quants (not sure what that is) and she will know more Thursday.... and that her dates might be off a couple of weeks....She wanted me to let you all know she won't be on for a while... Poor thing! I feel awful for her. :cry:

oh no thats awful :nope: triplets?????!!! wow, perhaps not all will miscarry....gosh this is so hard to even write. I know you are close with her so please send out my best wishes and prayers to her

AFM- still feeling pretty negative about this cycle. Only thing is my stomach has been upset for about 4 days now. Also I played soccer last night and it completely wiped me, was in bed for 9 hours straight and still tired this morning :shrug: flu maybe?

how are you doing Smile?
Caz- how you feeling hon?
Lou- it was nice to see your post, cant believe you are over 10 weeks, so wonderful :hugs:
DM- I cant believe your call made the news, and I cant imagine doing your job!!!! seriously how the heck do you do that every day, good for you though- I would probably panic and hang up on them lol :haha:
Sam- hope its not AF, fx'd and I had high #'s on 50mg too, they tried me on 100mg (said it was my choice) and I most definitley hyper-ovulated, was awful, the worst cramps and gas pain I have ever had. Definitely only having the 50 next month....gosh maybe its a good thing I likely didnt conceive as there would be a high chance of multiples
Hello Deli!
How is everyone else? Isi where are you at???!!! :) 
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

smile - please tell onelildream we are all thinking of her.

Delia - woohoo for oving!

Sonya - I have heard of drs telling you not to bd...but I dont know if I could listen to them. I would rather mutliples over none ya know.

sam - I hope your spotting doesnt lead to AF.....might be implantation ya think?

britt - oh I hope you are pg....i really hope all this negative feelings are from all that prog surging through your body!

AFM - boobs are sore so I suppose I Oved sometime while I was in florida....I dont remember when we bded and I really have no idea what cd I am on...kinda feels good not to know.

Hi to everyone else...I hope you have a fab day!


----------



## Smile4me

Britt hun I really hope this is it for you sweetie!!!!!
please test tomorrow pretty please!!! We need some good news!

Britt/TTC I told her we were all praying for her :0)


----------



## caz & bob

britt i have had a off tummy for 3 days now dont no if its the weather or not moody and headaches bloated gassy have you got and symptoms hunnie smile tell dream im thinking of here and hope see dosent miscarry xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> britt i have had a off tummy for 3 days now dont no if its the weather or not moody and headaches bloated gassy have you got and symptoms hunnie smile tell dream im thinking of here and hope see dosent miscarry xxxxxxxxx

ahh you girls are so sweet, thanks Caz and Smile. Starting to wonder if just perhaps on the small chance something is maybe up or perhaps i just have a bug. I tell you I felt ABSOLUTELY NOTHING until maybe 8dpo and just my tummy was off- but other than that nothing, maybe flu? DH thinks my boobs are big lol...but they dont hurt at all

Caz your chart is looking fab:thumbup: I'm thinking this could be a lucky cycle for you. So your tummy isnt feeling well either?....hmmmm

Smile- thanks for giving 1lildream our well wishes, i have heard stories of them not finding a heartbeat and saying they will miscarry and then poof there it is and all is fine, hoping thats what happens
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

:dust::dust::dust:oh Britt and Caz those sure sound like hopeful signs to me  seriously everyone is different.. FX'd!!!! and


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun never have diarrhea me and had it for 3 days xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I hope this is it caz and britt!

Smile if you hear from onelildream again can you please let us know how she is doing?


----------



## Smile4me

Absolutely her blog is 

https://www.howmanymonths.blogspot.com/


----------



## Delilahsown

> YAY!!!!! Get to babydancing hun and follow the EMS plan, get some preseed and you are GOLDEN!!!!

I did another opk today- still positive- this one darker than the one yesterday. Got the preseed too! i took my temp this morning and it took a little dip- so maybe O today?


----------



## Smile4me

WOOO HOOO!!!! YOu are on your way hun!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lisaf

Smile - I'm really hoping onelildream is one of those stories where they don't see the heartbeat but it shows up fine, just a little late. She's in my thoughts and prayers right now.

Britt - ... those signs are very exciting! Please test!!!!! :)


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies, how is everyone doing?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Sonya :wave:

Thanks Lisa hun me too!!

CAZ and BRITT - Where are you???? the suspense is killing me!!!:flower:
positive thoughts... positive thoughts....


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey smile, i just bought a prediction from cherri22 cant wait to see what she says!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

lol i know its for fun but she was right about my conceive month :)


----------



## caz & bob

im ere hun i carnt wait to test think im going to get asdas home brand or a superdrugs one xxxxxxxx i have ics in but dont really like them xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - hope everyone is doing well.

Had a great day, I got to be with my best friend as she gave birth to her daughter. this is the same friend whom I started ttc with....I am sooooo happy for her but feel so down for myself.....it is all so bitter sweet!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Smile, how long did it take you for you to get your prediction?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all fine xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

sonyabazonya said:


> Smile, how long did it take you for you to get your prediction?

Like two weeks! I was on pins and needles and then I just cried when I got it.. lol :cry:

Good Morning Caz - How are you feeling?


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie still the same testing Saturday 11dpo whoop xxxxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Chart looks really good Caz:thumbup:


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies it feels like forever since i was last on here. 5 days i think.

Reading back over the post it doesnt seem like a lot is happening around here at the moment. Come on girls gets some BFP's lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the lovely weather.

Nothing new with me at the moment. Really want to get back on it and start trying again but at the same time i dont want the stress. Ive enjoyed not having to think about everything. I must hold off till december lol.

Takecare girls 

xx


----------



## Smile4me

Britt did you test ?


----------



## caz & bob

aww nice seeing you Vicky take care hun xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies hope you are all doing well. 

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi....nothing new for me!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for this cycle girls xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

there you are loulou, I was thinking about yuo today...wondered why I hadnt seen you lately.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww- how are you ttc? What's happening with you? X


----------



## Delilahsown

:coffee: Good Morning!!
:hi: Lou! Wow- 10 weeks already? how are you feeling??

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls testing in the morning will update you all whooop xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Delilah- I'm fine thank you. Not had any sickness or anything at all! The only thing I've had is chronic exhaustion! :lol: I'm like a walking zombie! :rofl: 
How are you? I see you are 3dpo- any weird symptoms yet? X


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - things are ok...still waiting on my surgery....we havent really been trying but of course I am still hoping and trying not to freak out.

Caz - I cant wait till you test! fxed for you!

Delia - hi hun!


----------



## lisaf

ttc- just think... after your surgery and recovery, you will get pregnant and then your baby will be the perfect age to get hand-me-downs from your friend! :) Thats what I keep telling myself anyway.


----------



## babyloulou

TTC- are you taking clomid in the meantime- or are you going all natural until the surgery? Will you be back on Clomid afterwards? xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Lisa...that is what she said to me...I guess she could see it in my face though i was tryign to hide it. She is such a wonderful friend to me. I do love her dearly and am so happy for her.

LouLou - I am au naturale this cycle. My dr said I might do clomid after but she wants to see what is going on in there first.


----------



## lisaf

TTC - I know its not a BIG consolation... especially since you may not have the same gender and you'll want new things too. It helps a tiny bit though... like it takes the edge off the pain just a little.
I think I am anticipating that my friends will be too busy with young babies to care much about my pregnancy when it happens.. and maybe even not make it to my shower. So some of my sadness comes from anticpating being left out a little.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisaf - Yeah I can defo. relate. I know my friends wont be able to stay at the hosp. with me all day like I did because they have babies to deal with. Same with my sisters, though I must say they will probably try they hardest. That is why it is so wonderful to have you guys to lean on. Most of my friends have no idea how it feels to go through this, nor would I ever wish it on them. I tell ya what we can have cyber showers....hahaha that way our BnB girls will be able to attend!!!! LOL

LouLou - I dont even know what cd I am on.....I am trying my hardest not to do any calculations in my head....LOL.....I am stressing about relaxing if that makes sense. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I know what you mean TTC- it's how i felt on my last cycle. I was ready to have a couple of months off to be honest! 

As hard as it is try and enjoy the next month off from having to think about TTC every minute- the operation will come round so quick! Then you can get back on the Clomid and get your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

cyber showers! Love it! It'd be a bit harder to do humiliating/silly shower games. It would be fun though to give 'gifts' (just paste in pictures of what you would have given the person) hehe.
My friend that I'm throwing a shower for (me and a few other friends are organizing it). I'm spending a fortune on all these shower game/activity things. I will then be taking a day off work and driving 7 hours up north to go to her shower. 
When its my turn, I don't know if she'd even be able to make the drive since she'd have to find overnight accomdations and everything (my guest room would be converting over to a nursery then). So yeah... I love her and want to do these things for her, but it stinks to know it probably won't be reciprocated at all.


----------



## Delilahsown

babyloulou said:


> Hi Delilah- I'm fine thank you. Not had any sickness or anything at all! The only thing I've had is chronic exhaustion! :lol: I'm like a walking zombie! :rofl:
> How are you? I see you are 3dpo- any weird symptoms yet? X

not really....more gassy and bloated if anything....


----------



## babyloulou

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your testing day Delilah xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa - yeah, I can understand that. My girlfriend got discharged this morning and she is breast feeding and all is really well with her. 

LouLou - Thanks for the PMA, I hope it zooms by and i get my BFP right after. I just hope they dont ask me to wait to long to start ttc again. I have heard anywhere from 6 weeks to 1 year of waiting after fibroid removal.

Delia - fxed for you!


----------



## Delilahsown

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lisa - yeah, I can understand that. My girlfriend got discharged this morning and she is breast feeding and all is really well with her.
> 
> LouLou - Thanks for the PMA, I hope it zooms by and i get my BFP right after. I just hope they dont ask me to wait to long to start ttc again. I have heard anywhere from 6 weeks to 1 year of waiting after fibroid removal.
> 
> Delia - fxed for you!

thanks luv! Nothing out of the norm to report- my symptoms i have now- i usually have in the 2ww. Twinges here and there are more noticeable but im trying not read too much into it. I'm just glad that I ov'd earlier this time..and hopefully we got enough :sex: in to keep us covered.


----------



## caz & bob

gor bfn this morning but done an ic 2nd wee and got a very very faint line so im going to test again in the morning i will post when i get a good line that the cam can pick up xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed caz!


----------



## lisaf

Seriously doubting I'm going to ovulate on my own.... I know there is still some time, but I have always gotten a positive OPK by now. Its CD17 today for me.. latest O I've had is CD18.... so its possible the last ovulation was just a residual effect of the Clomid. 
Not sure... I could have missed my surge or something.
Feeling a little low..
Been having ovulation-type twinges the past few days but no ovulation spotting.
Temps have stayed down which might be good.
Not sure what to think... it would just really suck to not get to have to wait and restart my cycle or wait for more clomid or whatever the specialist wants to do.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - sorry to hear that hun. What is your next step in this ttc journey.

Caz - how you doin hun?


----------



## lisaf

I talk to a specialist tomorrow. My temp is up a little more today and since my CM stopped being fertile, I guess there is a chance that I did O... but I didn't get a surge... so I'm not sure whats going on. Depends on what the specialist says but I imagine if I'm not ovulating, he'll give me a few more rounds of clomid, possibly with progesterone help. If I am ovulating, I hope he'll offer me the progesterone help.
It just pushes back my deadlines for everything if I have to restart my period with provera.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I can understand that frustration. Well be sure to go into the FS ready to do battle sometimes they are so laid back ya know. Stress the possible prog deficiency and hopefully they will do something about that.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, havent been on in a while, I had OHSS and 6 4 cm cysts which ruptured causes too much blood and was in pain so was in hospital. Dont think the dr is going to keep me on Clomid  wonder what the next step is now..... Got my Cheri22 reading though lol......... They show a GIRL and they relate her to APRIL so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.


----------



## yomo

sonyabazonya said:


> Hi ladies, havent been on in a while, I had OHSS and 6 4 cm cysts which ruptured causes too much blood and was in pain so was in hospital. Dont think the dr is going to keep me on Clomid  wonder what the next step is now..... Got my Cheri22 reading though lol......... They show a GIRL and they relate her to APRIL so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.

Hope you are feeling better soon x your cheri reading means you may get your BFP next month :happydance:


----------



## sonyabazonya

I know im so excited, trying not to think of it :D


----------



## yomo

sonyabazonya said:


> I know im so excited, trying not to think of it :D

I know I have had 2 readings and they both said the same! concieve in August get :bfp: in September!!! Which will be a couple of days before our first wedding anniversary so if that is the case I am going to have to keep it to myself for a couple of days:wacko::wacko:

She has also give me a birthdate of my grandfathers birthday who passed away who was my hero :cry::cry: so it would be amazing if that happened maybe after 4 years he is going to make it happen :thumbup:

Have you tried preseed? xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

nope havent tried it yet, i never get around to buying it lol.. i think my softcups have arrived though, been waiting for them since may!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Sonya- I'm sorry to hear that- hope you are OK now. Are you gonna give it a good try with preseed and softcups then?? xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Most certainly will!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope you're joining us soon Sonya- good luck for the next cycle xxxx :hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks hun xx Got FS tomorrow going to discuss options for next month dont really know what there is to do from now on except IVF.


----------



## babyloulou

See what they say first Sonya. Have they spoke to you about Femara? My FS said our hospital didn't offer it-but I know a lot do. It is supposed to have a lot less side effects than Clomid and isn't supposed to cause OHSS. Not sure- but you could ask as I think it has a good success rate? :shrug:


----------



## sonyabazonya

I'll ask if they have it here, thanks hun xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sonya -so sorry to hear about what you have been going through. I hope you get some sort of plan made out with you fs when you see them.


----------



## caz & bob

bfn at the docs today waiting if the :af: turns up in the morning xxx


----------



## lisaf

well girls, still not sign of ovulation.. CD20 and my fertile CM has dried up but temps show that there is no way I've ovulated.

My only hope is that the spike I had yesterday and today's drop may be a gear-up for ovulation since that does happen on some of my charts... except that there is no fertile CM showing. Can't do my mid-day OPK test so I'll only be testing in the evenings.
FS appointment today though. Hopefully he'll have good news and maybe even want me back on Clomid or on Femera or something else...

Guess my body knew I wasn't trying this month and decided it didn't want to try either.


----------



## caz & bob

im going to ask my fs if i go back if af show that i want fremra xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

well I saw my FS for the first time today. It went well overall, its just scary because the cost is about to get out of hand and we're starting the countdown to IVF... which we can't afford, so its a countdown to a dead end. *Sigh*
He's going to put me back on Clomid on my next cycle, fully monitored at 100mg. He'll give me 3 cycles of that, then 3 with IUI, then IVF. I'm not even sure how we'll afford the IUI to be honest. I have to do the HSG with my next cycle too so that adds to the cost.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Caz&Bob, so sorry about the BFN!!!! Hopefully its just a fluke and your levels will pick up soon?! Is there Femera where you live?

Lisaf, are those procedures not covered by your health insurance? ((hugs))


----------



## Delilahsown

lisaf said:


> well I saw my FS for the first time today. It went well overall, its just scary because the cost is about to get out of hand and we're starting the countdown to IVF... which we can't afford, so its a countdown to a dead end. *Sigh*
> He's going to put me back on Clomid on my next cycle, fully monitored at 100mg. He'll give me 3 cycles of that, then 3 with IUI, then IVF. I'm not even sure how we'll afford the IUI to be honest. I have to do the HSG with my next cycle too so that adds to the cost.

Lisa- I totally feel you on the cost issue...its pretty crappy that I just so happen to live in one of the states that DON'T cover fertility assistance of any sort. My HSG out of pocket was close to 3G. Took me a year to pay that off...
IVF isn't even an option. No matter how much we want a baby- that route just isn't affordable. Will this be your first round at 100mg?


----------



## sonyabazonya

What if you moved to a different state temporarily delilah?


----------



## Delilahsown

That would be ideal Sonya- but no go. I am a nurse- which makes it a little easier for me to uproot and go- but with the economy what it is here- our house would be at a standstill on the market, we'd have to pay rent else where etc etc which would defeat the purpose....

8DPO today...so i'm staying hopeful that this WILL be the cycle....who knows:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls no :af: today see if she come tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa - oh so sorry about all of that. I can relate though I have NO coverage, in fact, I have to keep it a secret I am even ttc from my insurance company. They are only covering my fibroid surgery because of my break through bleeding.

Delia - fxed for you.

caz - do you think it possible you ovulated on cd 18? Usually you ov after your last + opk. I see you manually put in your lines so I was just wondering. Your chart is holding steady!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Caz- TTC is right. You should ovulate 24-48 hours AFTER your last opk! You don't usually ovulate on the day you get your positive opk. So you may be a day or so behind what you actually think!!


----------



## lisaf

deliah - Very few states seem to mandate fertility testing and even fewer mandate treatment. I've gotten quite a bit paid for so far by lying to my insurance and claiming 'dysmenorrhea'. My acupuncturist thinks the insurance industry is BS anyway so she's perfectly happy to scam them back and bend the truth a little.
Its crazy... my CD3 bloodwork including a GTT would have cost over $600 but the insurance negotiated price was just over $100 and they paid for all but $11 which is all I have to pay now.

My HSG will only cost me $400 if I pay for it up front.. otherwise its $1,000.

I know I'm very lucky on a lot of these prices. It will cost me $270 per cycle to get my CD3 bloodwork and u/s, CD13 u/s, and "CD21" progesterone. Which isn't bad.. but it all adds up. 
I'll get 3 rounds of clomid at 100mg (assuming it corrects my progesterone issue... if it doesn't, he will want to try injectibles.... though if my follicles are big enough and my progesterone is still low, I may try to talk him into just letting me try the clomid with the suppositores starting at 2dpo). So if those 3 rounds increase my progesterone but don't result in pregnancy, he'd want to try 3 more rounds at the same dose with IUI.... those will be $800-$1000 each.
If I have to try injectibles, that will be $300-1000 per cycle.. depending on type of injectible and dose.


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, and I'm shelling out $340 a month right now for acupuncture... though its the only thing keeping me from seriously losing it... so thats not much to pay for your sanity, right?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lisa - oh so sorry about all of that. I can relate though I have NO coverage, in fact, I have to keep it a secret I am even ttc from my insurance company. They are only covering my fibroid surgery because of my break through bleeding.
> 
> Delia - fxed for you.
> 
> caz - do you think it possible you ovulated on cd 18? Usually you ov after your last + opk. I see you manually put in your lines so I was just wondering. Your chart is holding steady!

dont no hun 36.7 for 3 days now dont no xx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Yes Caz- TTC is right. You should ovulate 24-48 hours AFTER your last opk! You don't usually ovulate on the day you get your positive opk. So you may be a day or so behind what you actually think!!

i no that but i go off the + opk the 1st one so dont no i may off xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I think you should go by your last positive, Caz...which means you have 3 more days in the tww which will explain your negatives. There is still hope hun, I think this is good news.


----------



## caz & bob

i was thinking my cycles have been 28,29,29,29,30 so if :af: show in the morning it will be 31 xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly Caz- your ovulation wouldn't be the day of the first opk. I have just looked at your chart and your temps and OPKs suggest CD18 was your ov day!! Definitely!! Which makes you only 12dpo today! 

If you stop putting crosshairs in yourself FF will probably recognise ov on the right day as your temperatures are good and pretty textbook!! 

I'd definitely say it was CD18 this month xx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Honestly Caz- your ovulation wouldn't be the day of the first opk. I have just looked at your chart and your temps and OPKs suggest CD18 was your ov day!! Definitely!! Which makes you only 12dpo today!
> 
> If you stop putting crosshairs in yourself FF will probably recognise ov on the right day as your temperatures are good and pretty textbook!!
> 
> I'd definitely say it was CD18 this month xx

i no that i got 3+ well i think it may then so still i will just wait for tomorrow to see what it brings il let you all no my temps were a bit high then for o i think xxx


----------



## babyloulou

ALthough not always ovulation is usually the day of your last temp that was below the coverline- so that temp on CD18 is perfect for ov! You have a really nice chart there Caz xx


----------



## caz & bob

i think i may of then ffs said but i changed it do you think i should change it back then xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I would say so Caz- it really does look like 18 to me xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies hows it going? Soo went to FS yesterday who basically said that the hospital did not know what it was talking about and that the cysts were small functional cysts and the bleeding in the abdomen is completely normal. He claims that the pain I had was from my ovary twisting? He said it has nothing to do with the clomid and does not see any reason at all for me to stop treatment. He said the cysts will be gone with AF and we will do an early US just to be sure. He said that because I told the hospital that im on Clomid they just made assumptions without pursuing it completely. Oh well I guess he knows what hes talking about. I never had pain like that in my previous clomid cycles so i guess hes right.


----------



## sonyabazonya

OH and good news is i got my SOFTCUPS YAY!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so all natural this month xxxxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

aw Caz big HUGS! try and relax this month hun TTC vacations are good for the soul!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sonya - well that is good news that you are ok...but doesnt clomid cause ohss which will twist your ovary? yeah for the softcups!

caz - I know I said it on the other board but so sorry af gotcha!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry she got you Caz! :hugs:

Sonya- yay for more Clomid- and definite yay for the Softcups!! Remember PLENTY of Preseed too! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Sorry AF got you caz!


I really wish I would just O already so I can move on to the next cycle.
I am seriously tempted to just take the provera now instead of waiting out this cycle... I'm going back on Clomid anyway and we're not trying this cycle so I don't see what the harm is.


----------



## ttcbaby117

um I dont know that it would harm any thing Lisa...but dont take my advice because i dont know much about provera.


----------



## lisaf

lol... my doctor and acupuncturist basically said that I shouldn't mess with my body anymore than we are already doing.
I don't think it would harm anything either.
However, I did just change my mind and decide we should give it a shot anyway this cycle... multiple reasons I mentioned over on the CC thread.

And yet one more reason is to take away the temptation to tinker with my cycle by taking the provera, lol!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well....bding shall commence!!!! Lol


----------



## lisaf

my poor husband has been VERY deprived!!! :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh then he will be really excited!!! LOL


----------



## sonyabazonya

LMAO you girls crack me up :rofl: who ever thought that one day a bunch of women would be sitting round chatting it up in a forum about having sex. I mean do you think like 6 yrs ago if someone told you that you would be, would you have believed them? I know i sure wouldnt have!! 

TTCBABY ~ I would assume you are right about the OHSS twisting my ovary, and seeing as I dont know much about medical things and all its kind of unnerving that the innexperienced thought of it and not my FS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww sonya...The good news is your body will take care of the OHSS itself. So lets start the count down to your BFP!

hey caz - did you buy your soy yet?


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies, I hope everyone is doing well :)
TTc hun I read your surgery is in two weeks now? Thats fabulous hun!


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> awww sonya...The good news is your body will take care of the OHSS itself. So lets start the count down to your BFP!
> 
> hey caz - did you buy your soy yet?

not yet hun i dont like taking tablets to big i will have a look when i go the health shop hun tomorrow aw good luck with the op xxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hello, Friends! I've missed you all. I just wanted to let you know that your kind words and thoughts have helped me out a ton during this difficult time. I am now 9 weeks pregnant with a 5 week baby, that has no cardiac activity, and stopped growing 4 weeks ago. All other evidence of the other gestation sacs have reabsorbed. I am having surgery next Thursday (D&C) under general anesthesia. I am a little nervous, but happy to be done with all of this. I am hoping to start ttc again for the October cycle? IDK. Depends on my recovery, I guess. Anyway, I am looking forward to talking to you all and making this journey with you wonderful, supportive ladies again!


----------



## caz & bob

onelildream good luck on your op hun i am thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smile - actually my surgery is next week wednesday....I head to Florida on Monday morning for my pre-op tests....how is your heart doing?

Onelil - Oh Hun, my heart broke when Smile4me told us what was happening. I hoep you know that we are here for all you need. I have surgery on Wednesday and you on Thursday....I guess it is surgery week! I think a D & C is a v. fast surgery so it wont be to bad. You go to sleep and wake up about an hour later.....huge hugs hun!

Caz - Oh I gotcha, well I hope you find a way to take it, where it isnt to horrible for you.


----------



## caz & bob

i just hope the tabs aren't to big xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah for sure...if anything maybe you can break them down and grind them up in a smoothie or something?


----------



## lisaf

caz - you would be miserable with the size and quantity of vitamins I'm currently swallowing daily. I've got 12 chinese herb capsules each day (4 morning, noon, and night). I have my vitex once in morning and once at night. I have 2 giant omega 3 fish oil capsules, my giant B-100 vit and my huge daily multi with folic acid. 
Then I have my ACTUAL medication that I have to take daily.. its relatively tiny though.. about the size of a tylenol.

I found a good trick for getting the giant horse pills down... I keep them in the front of my mouth, add water... then swish the pills around the side past my cheek and sneak them past the tongue.. if they go straight down, they get caught against the roof of my mouth and I gag. 


Onelil- I started checking your blog and was really rooting for you. We were all so upset to hear of your loss. We're happy to have you back but really wish it was under better circumstances.

sonya - Heck, 6 years ago I WAS talking about sex online.. lol... now even one year ago if you had told me I'd not only be checking my own cervix and examining my CM and then discussing it in graphic detail online... I would have said you were nuts... I could barely be bothered to check for my IUD strings let alone analyze anything or do it daily... and discuss it? heck no!


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Ladies!
Lisa- Thank you for your kind words, having support over that time was crucial.
Caz-Thanks, Love!
TTC-You're in my prayers, Honey! I hope your op goes smoothly.
Everyone else-See you soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

onelil -thanks, and you are in mine!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies long time no see.... Hope everyone is well.

Its been awhile for me, been away to manchester for the last week, me and other half needed that break after all.

Will catch up on everything later when i have more time.

XX


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Vicky :wave: Have you sorted things out now? Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hi vicky you ok hun xxxx


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies
Onelil- thanks for checking in with us....thinking of you hon....
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - surgery tomorrow morning...cant wait for it to be over!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sonyabazonya

ooo TTC hope everything goes well!!!!!!!!

Good morning ladies!


----------



## yomo

sonyabazonya said:


> ooo TTC hope everything goes well!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good morning ladies!

Morning babes, how are you? 

Morning everyone else :hi: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hope everything goes ok ttc- loads of luck xxx :hugs:

Sonya & Yomo- how are you girls? Not seen either of you for a while xxxx


----------



## yomo

I am good thanks, how are you? When are you going for your scan? Bet you are really excited! 

I had some good news on Monday,I'm being sent for iui! Was so fed up of waiting so I called my fs and asked the question. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Yomo! That's brill news! When are you having it? This cycle? 

I had my scan yesterday! It was amazing! Baby was moving, waving it's arms and legs and spinning around! :thumbup:


----------



## yomo

Oh brill, have you uploaded some pictures? Would love to see the long awaited babyloulou lol

I am hoping it's next cycle, my bmi is bang on 30 at mo so I need to get it down and fast lol so it's a good job I have a couple of weeks to crash diet lol xx


----------



## babyloulou

I have posted them on another thread- I guess I can post them here too as that's whatthis thread was for... For us all to inter-mingle! :lol:

Here it is.... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/July2010088.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/July2010090.jpg


----------



## yomo

Oh bless that's soooo cute, are you going to find out if it's a boy or a girl on your next scan? Bet you are so happy now you have seen he/she xx


----------



## keepsmiling

wot dus ur bmi have to be for iui the yomo??
iv cancelled my fs appointmnt 4 next week cos im still 6 lb off wot fs wanted me to be so iv rebooked it,, for either the last week in august or the week b4 that,, n hopefuly ill be a skinny mini then haha xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'm definitely going to find out!! I can't wait!! 

I hope IUI is your magic approach!! Got my fingers crossed for you love xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo good for you yomo that great!!!

YYYAYYYY for baby loulou how precious!!!!!!!!!!!!! that must have felt so good so see ur beany swimming round and everything!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah it was amazing! I knew that babies moved by this point but didn't expect it to be moving that much!! It was dancing! Even turned around and showed us it's bum! :lol:

How are you Sonya?? Xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

aww bless how sweet!!! Im doing great hun, just got spotting now should be done by end of day and will start opks tomorrow :) gonna start getting my freak on


----------



## Delilahsown

how beautiful lou! Thanks for sharing those piccys with us. That first one is classic- looks like baby is just hanging out with- hands behind the head- legs crossed...

afm- im officially out this month! I didn't even test- there was smudge when I wiped this morning...so :witch: is making her descending in....

good luck to everyone testing this month!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry to hear about the nasty witch Delilah! She's such a bitch! Good luck for this cycle xxx

Yay!! Get your freak on Sonya!! Get softcupping and Preseeding!! OH won't know what's hit him! :thumbup:


----------



## yomo

keepsmiling said:


> wot dus ur bmi have to be for iui the yomo??
> iv cancelled my fs appointmnt 4 next week cos im still 6 lb off wot fs wanted me to be so iv rebooked it,, for either the last week in august or the week b4 that,, n hopefuly ill be a skinny mini then haha xxxx

Hi Keepsmiling, your BMI has to be 30 or under or I can't have it done on the NHS. I am worring as their scales might be diffrent so I need to be at least 3/4 of a stone lighter just in case :haha:

Shall we diet together? cheer each other one? xx


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Yes I'm definitely going to find out!! I can't wait!!
> 
> I hope IUI is your magic approach!! Got my fingers crossed for you love xxx

I don't blame you, I want to find out if that time ever comes. It would kill me not to know for 40 weeks, I think to enables you to bond better when you know if you are having a girl or a boy as well. 

Thanks for the crossed fingers babes, I just keep thinking about you and it gives me hope, I think if you hadn't had got your BFP then my PMA would have been way down. Take care xxx


----------



## babyloulou

If I can do it Lynz then anyone can!! :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

i cnt even have clomid unles my bmi is 29!! my fs is so strict
xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

loulou, are you out of the first tri already? or is that next week?


----------



## keepsmiling

babylou im sooo glad vrythin is ok, ppl like u relly ive me hope that 1 day it might happen 4 me too,,, alsoo i used to live near derby lol xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Keepsmiling :hugs:

Sonya- I think you're considered 2nd trimester when you hit 14 weeks. They put me two days forward at the scan so I am 12+3 now. Just over a week and a half until the second trimester xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well good luck to those who are about to test xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, got some weird news..... So on Tuesday i had a follicular scan to see if my cysts went away, and there was one left at 3 cm. I had arranged with my FS that if there is something still there then i should call him and we will discuss if I should stop clomid for this month give it some time to clear. So yesterday i called him up and told him about the results and he asked what cd i am. So i told him that im cd 5, then he asked if i was sure tht i had actualy gotten my period and not just a bleed?! I said well there was blood so i wouldnt really know either way lol. He said i might be pregnant and that the cyst on my u/s looks like a corpeus luteum cyst wtvr its called. So im supposed to get blood tests on sunday to determine if im pregnant or not? Im so confused i dont feel pregnant!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow sonya!! How exciting! Have you done a test? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

no i didnt really see a point lol, thought my dr was off his rocker.. but now thanks to google i can see that ppl do get their periods.. i'll take a test when i get home, i feel so confused and am really trying not to get my hopes up. especially since i dont have any symptoms...


----------



## yomo

Sonya test test test, I am so excited for you! Cherri may be right!!! xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

that would put my due date at march, who knows i just dont feel pregnant so im not gonna get excited. plus i didnt see anything on the u/s lol.


----------



## babyloulou

You should definitely test Sonya! Otherwise you will definitely get your hopes up before your blood test results x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Ya i'll probably test today :) let you guys know what the result is in the morning.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls sonya have you tested hunnie good luck xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

no havent tested yet im at work, will do when i get home. thanks xx


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

i did an opk lol cuz i had one on hand, negative result.


----------



## Smile4me

sonyabazonya said:


> i did an opk lol cuz i had one on hand, negative result.

What cycle day are you hun?


----------



## sonyabazonya

6 lol


----------



## Smile4me

well sweetie thats a little early but cheri said April so this could be your month!

FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

i am cd 8 and just done a opk and its quite dark do you think i will o in the next couple of days
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

sonya hun way to early try at 11dpo xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hope this is good news sonya,, wen u testing,,, oh im on tender hooks xxx


----------



## Smile4me

caz hun it looks like you will def be ovulating in the next day or so get to the BD'ing!!!
Get the preseed out and put on some candles - Watch out DH :)


----------



## keepsmiling

omg,,, iv just thought,, i didnt use concieve plus,, last month, or this month,, better get it out!!


----------



## lisaf

sonya - wow thats shocking news... I really hope you get a BFP! I think it would have been WAY too early to see anything on a scan.
Of course you know that if you are pregnant, that will just put the idea in all of our crazy TTC heads that we might still be pregnant despite getting our periods :rofl:


----------



## sonyabazonya

lmao lisaf!!! i think the rest of the ladies missunderstood me, the reason i did an opk is because you can use them as hpts sometimes, not reliable but possible. I dont really know if im actualy considered cd 6/7 especially if im pregnant! Didnt get round to buying a test yesterday had a busy night so i guess i'll just wait for blood results on sunday ...... fingers x'd!


----------



## babyloulou

I have everything crossed for you Sonya! I really, really hope you are! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for you sonya hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## lisaf

you get your bloodwork done tomorrow, right sonya?


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies hope were all ok xx ... 

had US on thursday and they found cysts this time so looks like more clomid and metformin will follow soon ...

sonya fingers crossed for possitive bloodwork,

lou the ticker is looking great hun progressing well xx


----------



## babyloulou

Does that mean they have now confirmed PCOS Kirstie??? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well xxx


----------



## lisaf

sonya - we're waiting to hear!!! :D


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, results were negative lh is also really low so looks like ovulation is not going to happen so fast this time, getting lots of loving in and using softcups..... determined to catch the next egg!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh damn!! Really sorry Sonya!! :hugs: Yes keep going honey- catch that next egg :hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thats ok loulou i wasnt expecting anything :) determined for this cycle though, hows pregnancy treating you?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm fine thanks. Had no sickness or anything- just constant exhaustion! So not bad so far! :lol: I hope Softcups and Preseed do it for you honey- they've worked for loads of us- they're worth a good shot! :thumbup: I know you'll be joining us soon :hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo you lucky duck!!!!!!! fingers x'd we'll see in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## babyloulou

My fingers are crossed tighter for you and Kissy than they have ever been! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ho sonya good luck next cycle hun xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies...
I have been MIA for a while so I figured I would catch you guys up!...

Dr. took out 3 fibroids...one was taking up almost the entire inside of my uterus. She seems to think this is why I have not gotten pg...but still cant guarantee anything. She found no endometriosis which is great news. they didnt do general...just an epidural and some sleep meds which was easier to recover from. I have a bikini line incision that is about half the size of the what you would get for a c-section. Pain is bearable but like I said I am, pooped...just wanted to get on and tell you guys I am doing ok. Thank u all for the supprt....it has really helped. I can start trying in 3 months...so until then...healthy healthy healthy!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc glad your getting on the mend hun i hate the gas's it horrible isnt it xxx


----------



## lisaf

sonya - sorry to hear the test was negative... think the cyst is interfereing with the LH?


----------



## babyloulou

So glad it went well TTC!! Hopefully you will get your bfp as soon asyou can start again now they've sorted you out! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks loulou.....I really hope so....as I dont think there is anything more they can do for me...


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies... I started bleeding a little and went in today and the baby has died. :( I'll be joining you again sometime in the near future. How awful this whole thing is. I can't imagine going through this again.


----------



## Onelildream

Verna, you are loved, Hun. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Hi ladies... I started bleeding a little and went in today and the baby has died. :( I'll be joining you again sometime in the near future. How awful this whole thing is. I can't imagine going through this again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Hi ladies... I started bleeding a little and went in today and the baby has died. :( I'll be joining you again sometime in the near future. How awful this whole thing is. I can't imagine going through this again.

oh my gosh, I am in tears for you Smile...I am so sorry to hear this, its the last thing i expected.
we are all here for you when you are ready....

sending you lots of love 
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I know I said this on the graduate thread Smile but I am so devastated for you. I am so so sorry this has happened xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you all so much I'm sorry but I'm going to go lay down... I just can't stop crying and my girls are so worried, I can't tell them the truth until their sisters get here Sunday, it just wouldn't be fair.
This just hurts so much


----------



## babyloulou

Look after yourself Verna- do what you need to do and give yourself time :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Thank you all so much I'm sorry but I'm going to go lay down... I just can't stop crying and my girls are so worried, I can't tell them the truth until their sisters get here Sunday, it just wouldn't be fair.
> This just hurts so much

I cant imagine what you are going through hon...its okay to cry, dont try and stop it, you need to mourn your loss. I am so sorry you have to tell the girls too...
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I know this is the same post I put on the Long Term but its how I feel and truly appreciate all of you.

Hi ladies 
I don't even know where to begin or how to say Thank you for your support.
I know many of you have experienced the same thing, and I can now sympathize or at least have a better understanding of how much it hurts.
I'm sort of speechless right now and just can't find the words to express how much this hurts. 

I know what needs to be done and DH and I have decided to just pick up the pieces get through the surgery and keep trying until we have a successful pregnancy if that is what is meant to be but honestly I don't think I can go through many more of these emotional roller coasters. We will have the chromosome test done to see if there is an issue there and see what our next steps will be.

I just wanted to say Thank you to all of you and I appreciate your support through this tough time.


----------



## caz & bob

aw smile you will soon have a nother bfp againe hun i no you will :hugs: and bug :hugs: xxxxx <3 xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

aww smiley :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you'll get there hun xxxxxx we all will


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls it was n must of been o bleed so hope i am ready to pop a nice egg out ha xxx


----------



## Onelildream

My sweet friends,
The lovely Verna (aka Smile4me) is home from her surgery. She is a little groggy. But she is home. This was her very first surgery ever, which I'm sure made things a little more nerve-wracking! She is now just trying to sleep off the pain and saddness, as much as she can. My heart aches for her, as this is all still very fresh... I wish her a speedy recovery and we are both very excited to be bump buddies again very soon!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop in real quick and say Hi and again thank you all for the wonderful support, and a big thank you to Onelil for updating you wonderful ladies.

I'm doing fine, just pms cramping and tired but its OK, I've got my darviset and my wonderful DH at my side.

Just going to mark the calendar down once again and wish the cycles away month by month so we can get right back to business as long as the tests come back ok!

Everyone- Truly Thank you for all of your warm wishes and thoughts during this time.

I'm so glad I have had this time to go through all of this without the girls home, it is going to make it so much easier to tell them having the time to heal and mourn etc...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey caz im good waiting on ovuation which should be tomorrow :) so been busy  how are you?


----------



## caz & bob

ok sonya hun i am waiting on o too i hate these s waits we have to do im going to have :sex: now for 4 days then have a day off then again so i no im covered haha im going to use the preseed tonight i think well the sun i out here today it been raining for 2 week so hope the sun stays out now because the kids break up from school tomorrow for 6 week xxxxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

get some softcups!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

sonya dont like using anything like that hun i dont no why i am just scared haha xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

caz - I used them this month... they were much easier than I thought! It just popped in and came out easy! Plus, I could get up and move around right after instead of lying there for 20 minutes! :)


----------



## caz & bob

i no but i think of all sorts like in case it gets stuck and stuff like that i no im stupid haha xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - I am so happy to hear you are out of surgery and recovering well with your pain meds and your DH! I am sorry that this is happening to you! How long will it be before you can start trying again?


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks hun!
Well my dr is sending the tissue to the lab to see if at all possible the reason?
but if all goes well, I would like to try in my Sept cycle, that way my body and mind has a month to rest and then September watch out because I am coming back :)

How are you feeling sweetie? I'm so happy that you got the surgery out of the way ... what a sigh of relief!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I am excited for you to try again. fxed for you.


----------



## lisaf

caz- you're too funny. Believe me! those softcups are WAY too big to get lost in there! But you don't feel them when they are in either.
If you've ever checked your cervix and managed to find THAT you will not lose a softcup! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smile4me said:


> aww thanks hun!
> Well my dr is sending the tissue to the lab to see if at all possible the reason?
> but if all goes well, I would like to try in my Sept cycle, that way my body and mind has a month to rest and then September watch out because I am coming back :)
> 
> How are you feeling sweetie? I'm so happy that you got the surgery out of the way ... what a sigh of relief!!


I am feeling much better today...I am off of the percoset which is nice, they made me sleep to much...maybe you and i should switch meds. I start ttc in october and I cant wait.


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Otober WOOHOO!!! FX'd hun!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

lisaf said:


> Believe me! those softcups are WAY too big to get lost in there! But you don't feel them when they are in either.
> If you've ever checked your cervix and managed to find THAT you will not lose a softcup! :)

:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i have a + here or it may be tomorrow whooooop xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepsmiling

yay for soy,,, looks like a pos caz huni xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i worked on the fertilty ward last nite and i was havin a good read up on my break,, n apparently the pln is for pppl with a bmi of under 30 is,,,, 6 cycles of clomid, if tht fails then 3 i jectables, and 3 iui
and our fertility clicic offerc 3 cycles of ivf with fresh eggs, and up to 6 with frozen
sounds very promisng, and its put me in a better mood with the whole ttc larkxx


----------



## caz & bob

that sound good ks xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

lets hope i dnt need it lol
xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, how is everyone?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Sonya :wave: How this cycle going? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im so confused, im suposed to be 7-8dpo, but i just toook an ov test cos im getin a few cramps, n got a good 2nd line close to pos,,, so maybe i didnt ov and im not gearin up.. how cnfusin x
any ideas?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i hope its a bfp for you xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

keep smiling... maybe thats the start of a BFP!!! the OPK tests CAN pick up HCG though obviously HPTs are best.


----------



## keepsmiling

it just seems weird to be geti a verry close to pos at 7-8dpo, i dnt even think we bded at the right time, so if i was i think it wud be a miricle. we bded the day b4 ov and that is, and bout 3 days after lol
i mean im cd31,,,, cud it be late ov?
xx


----------



## babyloulou

It could be late ov Keepsmiling- BUT it all sounds so familiar to my last cycle....... (and we all know what happened there! :lol:)


----------



## Britt11

Happy 14 weeks Babylou and congrats on second tri!!!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

:flower: Hi ladies, Loulou this cycle is fine there is one cyst that just wont budge though, dr confirmed that ovulated though. I should be around 3/4 dpo and i must say my boobs hurt already, must be left over symptoms from the clomid :(. will be starting it again next cycle if the cyst goes away, if not i dont know what we'll do.


----------



## keepsmiling

i did another opk this monring,, and i never get any line b4 bout 2 or 3 oclock and i got another rather sexy line!! we shall c wot the weekend brings xx


----------



## babyloulou

Sonya- yay for ov!!! Will you have to wait another month for clomid then if it doesn't go down this month?? Anyway you never know that preseed and softcup may have just done it this month! :thumbup:

Keepsmiling- I am getting REALLY excited for you! This is exactly what happened to me! Xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

its not pos yet, but rather close too. we shal c, cos it cud just b pcos effecting it, i do feel like im getin ov cramps,, xx


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Sonya- yay for ov!!! Will you have to wait another month for clomid then if it doesn't go down this month?? Anyway you never know that preseed and softcup may have just done it this month! :thumbup:
> 
> Keepsmiling- I am getting REALLY excited for you! This is exactly what happened to me! Xxx

fingers crossed keepsmiling x


----------



## keepsmiling

hello yomo, uv been quiet how r u

i dunno wots goin on with my cd ticker? im not 3 days til ov?
xxx who nos x


----------



## Delilahsown

speaking of symptoms from the clomid- i have NONE this month....kinda has me wondering.


----------



## yomo

keepsmiling said:


> hello yomo, uv been quiet how r u
> 
> i dunno wots goin on with my cd ticker? im not 3 days til ov?
> xxx who nos x

I am good thanks babes, my laptop is broke at home so just catching up at dinner ;@( 

Your ticker it acting wierd aint it, but it does say underneath a home test is likely to work so we know where you are at! lol

Have you tried a hpt yet? I am excited for you hun got everything crossed for ya xx


----------



## keepsmiling

not hpt yet im onlly 8-9dpo so af shud be ere either fri or sat cos my lp is 12 days
i might delete the silly thing, dnt no wot its doin
aww i thought ud been shy
but glad ur bak 4 now


----------



## yomo

keepsmiling said:


> not hpt yet im onlly 8-9dpo so af shud be ere either fri or sat cos my lp is 12 days
> i might delete the silly thing, dnt no wot its doin
> aww i thought ud been shy
> but glad ur bak 4 now

Well good luck hun, I shall keep my eye out for that BFP!

X


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt even tin k we bd at the right time cos it was my 21st on ov day,, we bd the day b4 and 3 days after ov lol xx


----------



## yomo

keepsmiling said:


> i dnt even tin k we bd at the right time cos it was my 21st on ov day,, we bd the day b4 and 3 days after ov lol xx

Told you this was your month, I think someone is sending you a belated 21st birthday present xx


----------



## keepsmiling

if i was indeed pred, i wud of concieved the day b4 my bday,, haha how weird wud tht b
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing. I am feeling better slowly but surely. I will catch up to you guys later. I head home tomorrow, which will be nice.


----------



## caz & bob

aw ttc glad your getting there hun xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Glad you're doing better hun xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

So happy to here TTC you are recovering well hun
Hi Sonya, Caz and everyone else :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: smile and all the others how are you all doing good i hope xxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey smile xx how you feeling hun? Caz any symptoms yet?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- hope you're all well and there's some bfps cooking!! Xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

its verry quite on here lately xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

i know right? everyone is sleeeeeping lol, lazy cows! how are you smile and lou?


----------



## babyloulou

Fine thanks Sonya- I'm coming up to 15 weeks this weekend- can barely believe it!! What's happening with you Sonya? Are you softcupping? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not yet sonya hun 4dpo today xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo fun!!! hopefully soon!! hehe how are you doing otherwise?


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun how are you just chill in today not been the gym love in the 6 week holidays with the son keeping us busy xxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

i can imagine how busy you are!! got to keep em constantly occupied, im doing fine thanks feel like im coming down with something. i think i might be exhausted not getting enough sleep so that might be it.


----------



## babyloulou

Where are you in your cycle Sonya? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

6 dpo :) going home now ladies see you tomorrow! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Fine thanks Sonya- I'm coming up to 15 weeks this weekend- can barely believe it!! What's happening with you Sonya? Are you softcupping? X

wow Babylou, cant believe you are almost 15weeks!!! :happydance::happydance:
I am 13dpo and havent tested this morning, fx'd

Good luck ladies, hope we get bfps this month


----------



## keepsmiling

im 10 or 11dpo,, and according to my last 4 cycles spotting shud be here today,, i normlly spot 11dpo and af wil arrive on 12dpo,, so far so good
any1 else testin soon xx


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> im 10 or 11dpo,, and according to my last 4 cycles spotting shud be here today,, i normlly spot 11dpo and af wil arrive on 12dpo,, so far so good
> any1 else testin soon xx

ohh good luck, when are you testing? I may try an IC today, I am 13dpo....


----------



## keepsmiling

i went up town today to get sum cheepies but i bottled out cos i no id test if i had em
prob sunday,, cos i havent been late for ages,, well since v been using opks af has come 12dpo vry time so we shal c
i did a tue and it was neg u xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck ladies!!! I hope this is your month!


----------



## keepsmiling

when wil u b bak to ttc smile? how u get a bfp very soon xx


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks hun, I keep reading that you are most likely to get preggers right after a mc so I wanted to wait until September after one full cycle but I'm thinking to just give er a whirl in August without clomid then start clomid in September...?? As long as the doc gives us the OK that the results from the chromosome test was OK of course.

Are you going on clomid next month hun?


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got fs august 24th, got to lost 7lb by then which im sure wil be gone!!
so if af behaves it wil be september, i hope,, but iv got a feelin aaf is goin 2 be late this monht,, for the 1st time im about 6 months:( 
yuh iv herd tht u r most fertile after a mc
when wil u get the results xx


----------



## Smile4me

she said 3-4 weeks grrrr! The nurse said they may have my results when I go in for my 2 week checkup August 4th so next week? All I know is I'm just ready to start at square one again.

Good luck on the weight loss hun, Looks like you are doing great!:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got to have a bmi of 29 for clomid, even tho no offence to ppl on here, but i no alot of ppl on here have bmis over mine and have gotten bfp,, so it dusnt seem fair
wher r u in ur cycle atm hun xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww I'm sorry sweetie! :hugs:
WE WILL GET OUR BFP'S!!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

thts ok, im getin there,, as my ticker says, 7lb to go, woohoo xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## lisaf

hi caz - how you holding up?


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun no symptoms yet how are you hope you get your bfp this month hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

still waiting for AF to show. There really isn't any hope at all for this cycle. BFN at 17dpo, lol. AF is only late because of the progesterone I was on. Should be here tomorrow at the latest.

Been very cranky today and yesterday.


----------



## sonyabazonya

:kiss: Good morning pretty ladies! How is everyone today?


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Sonya- how ya doing? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

Bored at work lol, but going home in 10 minutes so doesnt matter, i'll see you all on monday though!!!!!! Have a good weekend hunnies xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all sonya have a good weekend hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

I wish I were going home soon, lol. My day just started. I'm on a tight deadline at home to finish knitting this baby blanket before tomorrow. I'll be up tonight until I get it done!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, just stopping in to see how we are all doing! Hope we all have great weekends.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

:hi: caz xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning everyone!!!!!! Any symptoms or news?


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Sonya!!!!:hugs:
I go to the Dr. on Wed ...Hopefully she will give me the go ahead and I'll get my clomid again. 

How are you?


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, not much new with me. On day 5 so not much going on except the clomid.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all good afm no symptoms but today i have been gassy testing 3 days 8dpo today xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you caz!


----------



## lisaf

fx'd caz!! This is your month, I feel it! We need more BFPs!!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Ooooo Smile thats great news!!! Fingers x'd they give you the green light!:mrgreen: 

Gassy is good Caz!!! Not for the OH but definately to us hehe

We definately need some more BFP's happening around here, Im 11 dpo now cant wait to be late! PMA!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies! Been busy trying to get back into the swing of things...If only by body will allow what my mind is telling me to do...UGH, I cant wait to get better! Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies its been too long lol

How is everyone? Any more bumps on there way? 

Been really busy lately up in manchester with the family and other stuff.
Still nothing happening with me infact my body is all over the place at the moment lol.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey Vicky,
Glad to hear from you again. Sorry your body is still all out of wack.
I'm on a new round of clomid at a higher dose with a specialist fully monitoring it, so I'm hoping my progesterone gets higher than 'borderline'.
Not too many BFPs from the 'old' crew. Lots of newbies getting theirs though, lol.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey vick good to see you are doing well! Sorry about your body acting up! I am on a break and it is driving me nuts. HOw are things with you and the OH?


----------



## caz & bob

hiya vicky glad to here from you hun xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Nice to see you here Vicky- hope things are going well with your OH xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies glad all is well with you all.

Things are good with me and OH at the moment its amazing what abit of time apart does for you lol. 

Hope bump is ok loulou? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Bumps fine thankyou honey- I have an early gender scan booked for next week so very excited about that!! 

Glad things are better between you both now. Are you completely natural TTCing until yiu go back for treatment? Or are you using Soy or anything? Xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo loulou cant wait to hear what color ur having!!!!!! have you started showing yet? 

Smile any news about the apt yesterday?? hopefully good ones fingers x'd

I am now 13 dpo, with no symptoms to tell besides bein a total nutjob! I cant stand it when OH talks to me lololol but that could be pms who knows!


----------



## babyloulou

No not showing yet Sonya. I've actually lost a bit of weight since my bfp so clothes are actually a bit looser! The bottom of my stomach is hard when I press it though so I don't think it'll be too long! :lol: I think it is going to be a boy- my OH thinks girl! 

Are you still waiting until Sunday to test or have you been testing? How long is your LP normally? Is it usually 14 days? Xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Awww been seeing so many pinks lately a blue would be nice for a change!!! Good for you for losing weight, I heard a lot of women saying that. My LP is usualy 14 dpo and i havent tested yet lol. I dont even feel bloated yet, so maybe I calculated ovulation wrong which is highly unlikely.


----------



## babyloulou

Have you got less AF symptoms than normal too? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

Well my boobs are just getting sore again, usualy they stop and my nipples feel like they are burning a bit lol. and im getting tonnes of ewcm dunno why though. i dont have the pre af headach i have more of a tired migraine but after coffeee and water that went away.


----------



## sonyabazonya

oh and i feel like my body is pulsing non stop lol like i can feel the blood pumping all over its cool


----------



## babyloulou

Oh wow Sonya- I really hope you get a bfp tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## caz & bob

fx sonya we both get away bfps hun :hi: all the girls xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks Caz and Loulou, when are you testing Caz?


----------



## Smile4me

OOOO good news Sonya!
Yes we need some BFP's ladies!!!!:dust:


----------



## VickyLou

Awwww you will have to let us no how you get on loulou, i reckon its a lil boy. Hows ollie doing?

Completely natural huni to be honest not really been trying not had time too lol been in manchester for the last 3 weeks. Plus my body is all out of wack again. I bled last week for like 9 days with no cramps etc but now this week im getting really bad period pains so i dont have a clue. lol.

xxx


----------



## VickyLou

just got this free reading from cheri22

they show me a GIRL and they relate her to JAN so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri

I think its a load of rubbish to be honest. Although that is the 3rd time ive been told ill conceive ion january lol xx


----------



## Smile4me

well hun she gave me a reading of May and I conceived in May, I contacted her again and she said they are sticking with May even though I had a mc so it could be May that I deliver in if I get preggers by next month????
It may be rubbish but I'm holding on to anything I can at this point :)
Good Luck hun, how are you and dh doing babe?


----------



## keepsmiling

i got mine thru this eveing 

they show me a BOY and they relate him to November so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sonya - fxed for you hun, I hope you get that bfp in the next couple of days....those symptoms sounds amazing!

Vick - yeah I want to believe it is load of rubbish to but a part of me believes it...LOL...I believe it so much that I am afraid to doa reading because if she says....I wont happen I will be gutted.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, still waiting on AF. Had some bad cramps last night I really thought it would come but still nothing. Although I am getting the cm I usualy get when AF is about to start :( and my cp has gotten low and hard. I think I'm out for this month, shame thought cheri22 predicted me getting pregnant this month and me delivering in April. So i guess that (and i know i shouldnt really be putting any faith in it, but cant help it) I will be concieving in April :( Still i aint out til AF arrives, so i'm hanging in there. Was kinda hoping i would have good news for everyone at my sils wedding, kinda selfish i guess. And now as i type cramps are kicking in again. I guess i'll take a paracetemol and try n forget about it.... Feel a glass of wine coming on for tonight :)

Kisses to all xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Sonya I have all my fingers and toes crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

fx for us all girls


----------



## babyloulou

Keepsmiling - are you still getting dark opks? Have you tried a hpt yet? Are you temping?x


----------



## Smile4me

Lou, I'm thinking of tempting next month, did you temp?
does it really help?


----------



## babyloulou

It helped me Smile because I still ovulated randomly on clomid so never would have known when it happened without the temps. But if your opks work ok for you and you know u ovulate then it might not be worth yiu bothering! It is an added hassle to do the temping to be honest!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm i did a wee this morning i a pot and forgot i had no tests so had to nip asda for some and its a bfn but ff said i should off see af yesterday and she not here so if she still not here tomorrow i will test again in the morning xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz hope you get that bfp tomorrow! fxed for you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not much for me to report still bfn and still no af xxxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, I tested yesterday and BFN but still no AF i am now 16/17 dpo?!


----------



## xkissyx

Hi ladies how are we all? ...

great to see you feeling more possitive vicky ..

lou the ticker is looking great and can't wait to hear what gender the lil one is ... i'm gunna say girl ....

not much new with me tbh ... got HSG booked in for the morning and FS appointment on 8th of september hopefully she'll give me metformin and more clomid or at least a plan for more treatment ... i'm still not having AF which makes me majorly depressed ... i kinda hoped with the little weightloss that somehow my body may attempt ovulation i think i was just fooling myself hehe ... 

i'm so tempted to buy the duofertility monitor .. i'm just waiting on an e-mail from them to say weather or not it's suitable for me xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all great i hope well for me still no af going to test again later xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Caz do you feel like AF is going to show atall?


----------



## TennisGal

Hey ladies, I was wondering whether I could join your gang? I took clomid - and we got our beautiful DD. I'm just trying to keep myself grounded, as since I've had DD, AF has showed up once every two months...I even managed to notice physical ovulation symptoms! However, I have PCOS, so I know this never really goes away...

Just wanted to know if anyone has successfully taken clomid for a second LO? Would you recommend trying sooner/waiting a while?


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey TG!!!!! Welcome welcome welcome!!! Miss our chats and good to see you're TTC again! Have you spoken to your dr yet?


----------



## TennisGal

Sonyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

How's things going for you? 

We haven't started yet, but thinking about it - as I'm wondering how long this getting AF thing will last! 

I've got an appointment to see my consultant in a couple of weeks, but wanted to hear some 'real life' as opposed to just 'medical' advice, iykwim?

I keep hoping that somehow pregnancy has reset my hormones, but apparently that's rare with PCOS...phhhhh.

Anyway, tell me your news :hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Awww hun, maybe you're body just needs a bit of time after having your dd! this past cycle i took a break from clomid because last cycle i had OHSS and my ovary twisted and bled a bit. But I am no 16/17 dpo and going to test tomorrow. Super super late and starting to get hopeful fingers x'd!


----------



## caz & bob

well af got me girls xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome TG!!! I am not sure about clomid working for #2 but I have heard of other ladies on the forum who have had it work twice. I hope it does!

Sonya - fxed for you!

Caz - sorry about af hun!


----------



## TennisGal

Sonya - fingers crossed!! Sounds good!

TTCbaby - thank you :hugs:

Caz - sorry to hear about AF, I screamed in a coffee shop once when she showed up. Just so frustrated.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Caz sorry about AF hun!!! Hopefully you'll catch it this cycle hun ((hugs))

Hey kissy, long time no speak lol! Im sorry that your AF hasnt shown hun, hopefully the metformin will work! Did you not get AF yet because you havent ovulated? I am 17/18 dpo with bfn's since sunday and getting a bit frustrated, im thinking that maybe I didnt ovulate?


----------



## lisaf

kissy - how did the HSG go?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all good today wish thia af would stop 2 more days to go xxxx


----------



## lisaf

caz - sorry the witch showed... how many more tries do you get on clomid?


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies!! Still no AF for me??!! Going to call dr today and see what he makes of it, im 5 days late now!!!


----------



## lisaf

sonya - you ovulated for sure, right? If so, this could be very good news!!!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh sonya that is great news. Yo havent done any tests?


----------



## sonyabazonya

So im not going to rewrite everything all over lol i posted over in clomid graduates.

Hey ladies, I spoke the nurse at drs office last night. When i told her how late i am she said i am probably pregnant and when i told her about the bfns she said "oh i'll have the dr ring you then". So nurse called back and said that dr said i shouldnt do anymore hpts and that i should go get bloods done for hcg and progesterone, to see if im pregnant and if not then if i have ovulated. 

I had a dream last night that i got a bfp and i woke up to go to the loo and thought it was real lol. then when i woke up this morning i remembered that i hadnt gotten one... so sad


----------



## yomo

sonyabazonya said:


> So im not going to rewrite everything all over lol i posted over in clomid graduates.
> 
> Hey ladies, I spoke the nurse at drs office last night. When i told her how late i am she said i am probably pregnant and when i told her about the bfns she said "oh i'll have the dr ring you then". So nurse called back and said that dr said i shouldnt do anymore hpts and that i should go get bloods done for hcg and progesterone, to see if im pregnant and if not then if i have ovulated.
> 
> I had a dream last night that i got a bfp and i woke up to go to the loo and thought it was real lol. then when i woke up this morning i remembered that i hadnt gotten one... so sad

Fingers crossed for you sweetie, Let us know how you got on xx


----------



## lisaf

When do you get to hear the results sonya? Hoping for the best!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Sonya hun you and I are in the same boat however you are alot further along than I am with the process.
I still dont have AF so I called and the nurse talked to the Dr. and the Dr. said for me to take a test... makes no sense of course its going to be negative I just had a positive OPK on Saturday but had bleeding Monday now nothing! Just one day some brown and some bright red/pink and nothing since then so I'm waiting out the 2ww 
Oooooo Sony I hope this is it for you hun!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

im still missing my af!
12 days late now xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I find out results on Monday so we'll have to sit tight til then!!!!!

Smile ~ Maybe that was an implantation bleed or an ovulation bleed?

Keepsmiling ~ Did you ovulate this cycle? Did you test yet?


----------



## babyloulou

Massive good luck and loads of love to you Sonya xxxx

p.s LOVED your wedding pics! :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

no i dnt think i did,, ad yh i tested 3 times lol! im spotting a tiny bit today so hopfuly af wil b ere soon xx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi friends! Just stopping by to say HI! I'm on CD8 or something, and I am back on Clomid, taking baby asprin a day, prenatals, and will start follicle scans next week with HCG counts to follow. Whew. Crazy. I'm looking forward to getting pregnant, but not too eager anymore. I feel like I can be a little bit more calm this go around.


----------



## lisaf

onelildream - welcome back to the clomid track. FX'd for some beautiful follicles!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Sonya - fxed for your monday results!

Smile - not sure what to make of that bleed. Do you think they will try a blood test on you?

Onelil - welcome back hun! 

Keepsmiliing - will you also go in a take a blood test.

Well ladies afm I had a 3 day period. 2 heavy days and 1 v. light day. Is this normal? I havent had a normal period in years because of my fibroids so Iam not sure and now worried that the surgery thinned out my lining.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls onelil good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all doing?

Sorry to thoughs that are having difficulty at the moment. Hope all works out for you soon.

Loulou have you had your gender scan yet? Let me no. I think its a little boy tho.

My mate gave birth the other day 10 weeks early. I dont think there was enough room in mummys tummy for her as she was 4pound. Cant imagine what she would of been if she came on time. All is well with them both though. Killed me to look at her with all them tubes and stuff though.

Anyway had a break away with other half last week it has done us the world of good. We sorted alot out and realised that we aint been getting onto well cause not trying has been getting us both down but neither of us have said anything to each other. Anyway my diet started today and we are going to start trying again next month. So ladies i should be around much more when we are back into the swing of things lol.

Hope everyone is well and sorry for the ramble lol

love and hugs xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

oh thats gr8 news lou,, wil u b bak on the clomid, i shud be startin on clomid next month if all goes well with the fs, 
im so glad that vrythin is ok with u n oh
me n dh had a nice chat earlier cos sum1 lse announced a pregnancy in the family,, and we both have said that if it gets too much we will have alittle break from ttc but we seem to be ok with it all atm xx


----------



## VickyLou

no huni wont be back on the treatment til i go back to the clinic in december. I still have 2 months supply at 50mg or 1 at 100mg left from last time so i could use them i wanted to. Think ill just do it natural for now. Concentrate mainly on getting my weight down. I lost loads at begining of the year but with the last few months being stressful ive piled it all back on cause i havent watched what i was eating. Oh well. PMA from now on lol.
Fingers crossed you get the clomid next month huni xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i hope i do,, i just hope i dnt get my hopes up and think i fall preg on it cos of course i prob wnt and i dnt want to get my hoes upthinkin i am,, how many clomid cycles have u had,, wil u get more in dec then?
xx


----------



## VickyLou

i had 3 earlier this year and still got some left. Hopefully i will get some more if ive lost the weight or they might try somthing else. If i havent lost enough weight by then i wont be doing anything til i have.
Aww huni just dont think about it like that. It works for alot of people chick. I mean look at babyloulou trying for 5 years with nothing and then 3/4 round of clomid she catches with out even trying properly that much. PMA chick xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i no pma!! but i dnt want to set myself up 4 disapoinment, silly i no
how much weight u gotta lose?
xx
my fs is so strict.. xx


----------



## VickyLou

too much lol..... not really sure chick. I want to be about 5stone lighter by decemer though. Not been on the scales in a while so god nos what i weigh at the moment xx


----------



## keepsmiling

is that possible in4 months,,, im sure u cn do it, iv lost 5lb this week which is the most iv ever lost in a week lol xx


----------



## VickyLou

yeah im doing the atkins huni so you lose around 2 stone in the first month. so hopefully the other 3 wont be a problem xx


----------



## keepsmiling

oh thats no carbs rite,, im half doin the cambridge,, but im eatin 1 small meal a day iv drank so much water today my wee is practically clear haha xx


----------



## VickyLou

yeah no carbs huni it seems that the only one that works for me.... and i need to see results quick 2 pound a week is not good enuf for me makes me want to give up. Atkins is alot better for me as i can lose 1 stone in 2 weeks. x


----------



## babyloulou

Keepsmiling- I know it's really hard Hun but Vicky is right- PMA!! My FS said the best chance for us would be IVF with ICSI but we did it with Clomid! I never for one second believed it would and was ready to take a month or two break from Clomid when I got my bfp! I was so depressed on it- the side effects really got me emotionally. I had given up that last month and like Vicky said didn't "try" as much as the other months- even went out drinking and enjoyed myself in the TWW! If it can happen for us (me no ovulation in 5 years and OH low motility AND morphology) then honestly it can and will for everyone xx

Vicky- lovely to see you chicken. So glad you and OH are back on track. I understand you wanting to try again naturally until you go back to the doctor in December. It kind of puts you in limbo to not be doing anything at all and "wasting" the months- I know that from the odd times we "took a break" over the years! It was still all I thought about every single day! Good luck on the diet too honey xxxx 

PS: you were right! It's a boy! :blue:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey vick so happy to see you are doing better....I have heard also that low carb is good for pcos!!!! Well I will be joining back on this rollercoaster in 7 weeks....yep I am counting!


----------



## lisaf

TTC - maybe you should put up a count-down ticker until you can try again! :)

BabyLou - Congrats on the boy! You give a lot of us hope here! Very glad to see you doing so well in the pregnancy!

Vicky - Glad you'll be back on the TTC ride with us. Hopefully a little weight loss will get your cycles back! I find that super interesting that not trying was just as bad for the relationship as trying. I keep thinking that we should take a break for the sake of our relationship, but I know I'd be upset/thinking about it the whole time too.

KS :hi:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah good idea I will!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok Lisa ticker is up!


----------



## lisaf

loving it!! :)


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey ladies, results were negative hcg 0.33 and progesterone 25? so im doing an ultrasound tomorrow to either rule out or rule in anything.


----------



## keepsmiling

:hi: lisa
im feelin good bout this cycle.,, gota have pma hey xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hi vicky hun how you doing hun xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

That progesterone is weirdly high Sonya!! Did the doc have any ideas?? X


----------



## caz & bob

good luck sonya hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

sonya - is there a chance you are actually in your 2ww now? That would explain both numbers right?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sonya - I hope you find out what is going on.


----------



## ttcval

hi, i am wanting to ask my doctor to go on clomid as have heard a lot of positives about it helping you ovulate, can anyone give me advice on it please?

xoxo


----------



## ttcbaby117

ttcval - you will need to speak to your dr, thye might want to run a few tests on you and your OH. Once they do those tests then they will go from there. If you have been ttc for 2 years and nothing then it defo is time to go and see a dr.


----------



## ttcval

i saw my dr a while ago and they say they think i have pcos, also i dont ovulate often so iv'e heard clomid can help with this, is that the case?

xoxo


----------



## lisaf

yes, lots of girls on here ovulate with clomid despite their PCOS.
Clomid doesn't work for everyone, but its the cheapest thing to try first.
I think the statistics show that 80% of non-ovulating women will ovulate with the right does of clomid (they start you low and if you don't ovulate, they increase... they do this because its better to be on a lower dose for side effects and risks).


----------



## VickyLou

Babylou awww told ya. Everyone I no are having girls I new there had to be a boy somewhere lol. Hope your feeling ok and thanks for all the kind words.

Lisa how's you Hun? Thanks for the kind words. You right about the relationship thing huni but don't hold back on a break if you think you need it. Just make sure you and oh talk. Me and oh never did so while we were both dying to start trying again both of us thought the other didn't want to and we didn't want to bring it up with each other incase they other got upset. Hope that makes sense cause I'm on my phone so can't read much lol. Keep smiling babes your turn must be soon. 

Ttc hey huni how's things? Xx

Caz all is good thanks. How are you doing darlin? 

Any bfps yet?? Xx

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Vicky - that is great advice.
Super hopeful this time, progesterone level was 15.2 today!! :) (In the US, 15 is the normal for medicated and my previous high was 8.8)


----------



## sonyabazonya

:sad1:Hi ladies, AF came 2 weeks late :sad1: Im not going for a scan and will be starting my 4th round of clomid. Praying for a cyst free cycle :wacko:


----------



## VickyLou

That's brilliant Lisa hope it continues for you!! If only there was another way to make babies lol!!! Life would be so much easier and happier! Fingers crossed it's your turn next babe x


----------



## yomo

sonyabazonya said:


> :sad1:Hi ladies, AF came 2 weeks late :sad1: Im not going for a scan and will be starting my 4th round of clomid. Praying for a cyst free cycle :wacko:

So sorry that she has turned up hun but you are now on a fresh cycle good luck hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw sonya hun had my fx for you vicky how are you hun xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

so sorry sonya! :( good luck on this next cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey vick - so happy to see you back on here! Glad you and OH are figuring things out.

great news lisa!

Sonya - sorry hun, at least now you can start a new cycle. Do they have any idea why it ws so late?


----------



## VickyLou

Caz I'm good thanks huni how are you? 

Ttc good to be back huni will be better when af shows up so I can start trying again xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how your all well not to bad vicky hun just trying to lose a bit of weight and waiting for o come xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im proud of u caz,,,, with the wightloss, gr8 news,, im goin 4 a run tomorrow or sunday to c if i can just shift a few extra lb,, heres hopein xxx


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I did forget to share that I've lost a bit of weight... down 20lbs total now from where I was a year ago. I was happy to see I dropped below a particular big scary number on the scale :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

well dun lisa,, thats gr88, xx


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I told DH what I weighed in at... and his first question was if I weighed myself more than once. I wanted to smack him! Yes, our scale has fluctuated a little, which I totally forgot when I weighed myself so I didn't do a double-check. But he totally burst my bubble by pointing that out and not just being happy for me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa and caz great on the weightloss!!!!


----------



## yomo

Well done!! xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

any of you ladies us a cleablue fert mon? I just had one given to me, which I should get in about 2 weeks and was wondering what people thought of it? Can I just do that and not temp etc?


----------



## lisaf

I think the CBFM sort of replaces OPKs... I don't know if it identifies your ovulation etc.
I get such great positives on my OPKs that I decided the monitor would just be a waste of money for me.
And its not even a one-time purchase as you have to keep buying sticks for it, almost the same cost as OPKS (or more than I spend on my IC OPKs).

Thats just me though, if someone gave me one, I'd totally use it for a month and see what I thought. If its used you have to reset it somehow, or so I've heard.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxx


----------



## lisaf

I just got a BFP and confirmed with a blood test!
Super early but I got a 7 on a beta test this morning after a faint line on a 10miu test. Still nervous and don't want to change my status yet.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html#post6604153


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys whooopppp lisa afm i got a + opk this morning whooppp cd 14 xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0018.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats lisa!!! Give me some symptoms here! I love symptom spotting!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, ummmmm, nothing really?
I've had some AF-like cramping. A touch of moodiness, but that could have been just me.
I did almost throw up this morning to the point of gagging multiple times and watering mouth... but I'm kind of sensitive to some things anyway so I can't say it was pregnancy-related, lol. (I was waiting in line for the toilet, and when my turn came, I couldn't remember the girl who came out going in... making me think she was in there for a while going poo... and I started gagging just at that thought, nothing smelled or anything :shrug:)
My boobs are barely sore, I've felt WAY more pregnant on other cycles
Off course I'm only 11dpo today!! :haha: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
20miu test had a hint of a line today.
Blood test result was 35!!!! Looking very good according to my doc. Will get another blood test next week.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa - LOL that is hilarious about the bathroom! Are you on the progesterone suppositories?


----------



## lisaf

yeah, they put me on the suppositories to be safe.
I've been gagging on my vitamins in the morning. Not that I don't occasionally gag while swallowing them, but its getting MUCH worse. The feel of the pill under my tongue or on it near the roof of my mouth is setting me off with EACH pill.... 
I mean I'm glad I'm getting some kind of symptom here, lol... but since I'm so sensitive anyway (I once puked because I heard/saw the dog puke!) its hard to take it as a real sign and not just in my head.


----------



## keepsmiling

Well ladies iv finally got my clomid yay xx


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Lol, ummmmm, nothing really?
> I've had some AF-like cramping. A touch of moodiness, but that could have been just me.
> I did almost throw up this morning to the point of gagging multiple times and watering mouth... but I'm kind of sensitive to some things anyway so I can't say it was pregnancy-related, lol. (I was waiting in line for the toilet, and when my turn came, I couldn't remember the girl who came out going in... making me think she was in there for a while going poo... and I started gagging just at that thought, nothing smelled or anything :shrug:)
> My boobs are barely sore, I've felt WAY more pregnant on other cycles
> Off course I'm only 11dpo today!! :haha: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 20miu test had a hint of a line today.
> Blood test result was 35!!!! Looking very good according to my doc. Will get another blood test next week.

thats amazing on the blood test...interesting to see how many are in there. :baby:
did you have any change in cm with your bfp? sorry if tmi, just curious as so many women report they do and some dont, seems conflicting info at times
hope the rest of us girls arent too far behind you
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I haven't checked my CM much. Just been checking the paper for spotting (none thankgoodness!). I think its still creamy? I may have gotten a touch of snotty stuff the other day?
It wasn't that noticably different from my other cycles though :shrug: I think that maybe it just feels wetter down there... as if AF has started. Not sure if I noticed that before.
I have almost no symptoms though... 
Just a heavy feeling like AF was going to come even though it was way too early. Lots more cramping but that may have just been the clomid.....
boobs are barely sore etc.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys ks whoopppp britt how are you hun lisa could be twins hun xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ks - wonderful news!

Lisa - oh you poor thing....that gag reflex is a horrible feeling.


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladys ks whoopppp britt how are you hun lisa could be twins hun xxxxxx

good hon, just in the 2ww dont feel any different unfortunately...AF is due Sat or Sun (hard to say off the Clomid)
wow I see you had a HUGE ovulation dip!! thats amazing, maybe tomorrow FF will give you crosshairs?
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all well for me dont no what going on this cycle here a pic hope you can help xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0022.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz it looks like you are almost there....maybe a day or 2 till oving.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all well hes another pic of my opks ff has put me in for cd14 xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lisaf

Hey caz - hehe, I see you on the other 2 threads, but still feel bad if I ignore you here. Keep BDing!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all hope your weekend is good xxxxx


----------



## lastchance

Hi Ladies My name is Jenna, I am 30 dh is 31. I had my IUD removed 6 months ago and was fertile before the IUD now I am not Ovulating at all. My Ob put me on 50mg fertomid and is monitoring me this month to see if it makes me ovulate. I am a bit nervous but am hoping to find lots of support and help through you lovely ladies. I have been sitting back reading for a couple months :).

So here is what I got going on now... B Vitamin complex ( sublingual liquid ) , 2mg folic acid, and a prenatal vitamin. 
I have baby asprin, some one told me it helps with uterine lining? And I have hear about taking mucinex or the robotussin for CM can some one tell me when to start taking those in my cycle and for how long? 
Thanks I look forward to getting to know you :)


----------



## lisaf

When I did the robitussin (you want the kind that has 1 active ingredient (guaifenesin). You take it near ovulation, someone said 1 dose 3x a day. I only bothered near ovulation when I did it.

Just want to make sure you're not overdoing the folic acid? Prenatals have some, B complexes have some and then to add more... just want to make sure you're doing ok.

Aspirin helps during the 2ww if you have clotting issues... since clotting can mess up implantation as the placenta tries to form/attach.

Did you have the Mirena IUD like I did? I still don't know if it messed me up or if I got messed up on my own and didn't know because I had no periods on it. Clomid made me ovulation though and fertomid (I assume thats a kind of femara?) works pretty well too.

Welcome! :D


----------



## lastchance

I had mirena too! No periods on it either.... I think it was the mirena because i NEVER had any issues before. I wish I had known I would have chose something else.
The folic acid is water soluble so I think it is ok, I have read it can help with uterine lining and implantation and anything the body does not need you just "pee Out" anyway, My b complex doesnt have any The amount I take comes from one folic pill in the am and one at night with my prenatal.

I dont think I have clotting issues... Never had problems that I know of anyhow . lol Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## lisaf

I do wonder if there is more of an adjustment period after the removal than they tell us when they insert it... of course I can't find many women who have trouble afterwards so maybe its a rare thing?.. I wish I had known, I would have had it removed well before we wanted to get pregnant. Then my body would have had time to sort itself out.

I did gain a bunch of weight while I had it in (which some people say it can cause) and its possible the weight gain led to my issues :shrug: Restarting ovulation for me was easy, but my progesterone after ovulation was not hitting normal levels... once I got that fixed, I got pregnant, so if you have any particular questions, feel free to ask or read my TTC journal.


----------



## lastchance

I have heard about progesterone issues after Mirena from other places. I was thinking of trying a cream or something of the like but Progesterone is not something I know well about ...is it something you can take if you do NOT have a deficiency? will it increase the chances of not misscarrying? I am going to go read the TTC journal, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lisaf

You can try the cream, but its effect is typically mild. My specialist was VERY much of the opinion that its best to fix the problem on the front end (by using clomid etc).
Progesterone can inhibit ovulation though, so you should wait until you're sure you've ovulated. My doctor also wouldn't let me take progesterone until after he checked my blood level at 7dpo. He said thats so he can see what level we got to on our own, and also because the progesterone might actually make you more likely to have an ectopic as it can inhibit the natural contractions of the fallopian tubes that push the blastocyte through.

Some women miscarry due to falling progesterone... or if its very low to begin with.. a normal fluctation could cause it to dip low enough to trigger the shedding of the lining. So yes, giving a woman progesterone can keep her lining from shedding prematurely and save a pregnancy.


----------



## lastchance

Your journal was awesome!! lol I like that your SIL has no idea and is urging you to have kids and twins at that! lol. Thank you so much for the advice. I start my first round of clomid tonight cd2, I am so scared! I dont know why though really but I am! I will ask about the progesterone at my appointment next month if it does not take this month :) I cant wait to hear how your pregnancy progresses! :)


----------



## lastchance

Ok ladies what is the soft cup? Are you meaning the instead cup? If so uhhh how does that work??? lol I have never so much as used a tampon so this big plastic round thing has me freaking lol, Did you use it right after BDing? like laying down while having them ready on the night stand afterwards? how long did you keep it in for ? and how long did you prop if you did??


----------



## lisaf

Yes, the softcup is the Instead cup. It holds the sperm up near the cervix and saves you from holding your legs above your head!
I was scared of it at first but it just popped right in and I didn't feel it at all and it was very easy to remove.
Yes, its used right after BDing. They can stay in for up to 12 hours but should be in for a minimum of 3-4.. I kept mine in for 5 because we'd get busy right after work and I wasn't about to get up in the middle of the night to remove them before the 12 hour mark.

To get the thing in, you just pinch it, and while lying down you slide it in! very easy! I also did a 'scoop' method to catch any swimmers that were leaking out and think it made a big difference for me! I was paranoid I was trapping the swimmers on the outside with the cup, lol!


----------



## lisaf

oh and clomid isn't too scary! no worries!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies its been a few days hope everyone is well...

OMG lisa im so happy for you thats brilliant news. You take it easy darlin and lets hope the little bean is extremely sticky lol.

Caz looking good keep bding. Are you still on the clomid? xx

Hows everyone else?

Ive had a crap couple of days my af showed up but its been awful.... bleeding really really heavy (tmi sorry) and in lots of pain. Got some weird pulling cramping feeling really low down and feeling very sick. At the doctors later to discuss some issues with her.

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Sorry vickie that af is bein a cow to u!!!!! Isn't she awefull hope the docs goes well keep us updated xxx


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Vicky! I hope it gives other some hope too... just have to find the right doses/combinations of stuff, you know?

Sorry about AF!! :( Are you going to TTC after this AF? Or still on a break?
Have they screened you for fibroids? I read those can cause painful AFs...


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Hey ladies its been a few days hope everyone is well...
> 
> OMG lisa im so happy for you thats brilliant news. You take it easy darlin and lets hope the little bean is extremely sticky lol.
> 
> Caz looking good keep bding. Are you still on the clomid? xx
> 
> Hows everyone else?
> 
> Ive had a crap couple of days my af showed up but its been awful.... bleeding really really heavy (tmi sorry) and in lots of pain. Got some weird pulling cramping feeling really low down and feeling very sick. At the doctors later to discuss some issues with her.
> 
> xxx

:hi: vicky hun how you doing no hun not on the clomid now last month i took soya and this month natural hun xxxx


----------



## lastchance

Hello Ladies! How is everyone? I am on CD5 today and started my Clomid on CD2 so far no side effects, I am extremely tired but I have had a sinus infection too so no fun!! 2 mmore days to go!


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks keepsmiling 

Lisa ive not fully decided what to do yet huni. The appointment at the docs today was to sort me out mentally. I tell everyone everything is great when really deep down it isnt. Ive had to go back on my antidepressants cause my heads been all over the place since the treatment. I was so upset in there i totally forgot to mention my periods being really bad. And no i havent had any other checks on anything hun. Im hoping to get off my fat arse soon and get into the right frame of mind to do this weight loss crap before december. 

Sorry in a really crappy mood today. 

Caz i guess im crap at the moment but hey lets pretend im great. Its easier that way. Thats rubbish thats your not on the treatment. How did you find the soya? and au natural? xxx


----------



## lisaf

Vicky :hugs: You know, sometimes its best to make sure you are taken care of first with the antidepressants first. Once you get yourself sorted otu mentally, you'll have the energy and desire to take care of the rest!
Hang in there!! (and its fine to be in a crappy mood, everyone deserves to be in one when they need it!)


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you are feeling so low Vic- I hope the anti-d's do their job soon and you start to feel better :hugs:


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks girls appreciate the kind words... xxx


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Thanks keepsmiling
> 
> Lisa ive not fully decided what to do yet huni. The appointment at the docs today was to sort me out mentally. I tell everyone everything is great when really deep down it isnt. Ive had to go back on my antidepressants cause my heads been all over the place since the treatment. I was so upset in there i totally forgot to mention my periods being really bad. And no i havent had any other checks on anything hun. Im hoping to get off my fat arse soon and get into the right frame of mind to do this weight loss crap before december.
> 
> Sorry in a really crappy mood today.
> 
> Caz i guess im crap at the moment but hey lets pretend im great. Its easier that way. Thats rubbish thats your not on the treatment. How did you find the soya? and au natural? xxx

aw big :hugs: hun hope you get over it the soya was strong i think i took it 3_6 had to stop there cuz i was geting pain in my gallbladder hun so didnt bother taking the 7 one i love the natural prefer it tbh hun xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies my son is back at school in the morning whoooppppp xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Hi Caz and everyone! I'm fine... just dying of heartburn right now :rofl:


----------



## snl41296

has anyone taking clomid and ovulates themselves? I am taking it next cycle for DH sperm, so that there are more targets


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies lisaf hate the heartburn sn i took clomid but i ovulated on my own hun xxxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies lisaf hate the heartburn sn i took clomid but i ovulated on my own hun xxxxxxx

can I ask why did you take it for?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies snl because i have one tube and my fs said it will give me good quality eggs hunnie xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies cd1 today whooopp back to trying agin now xxx


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies cd1 today whooopp back to trying agin now xxx

good luck I am on CD 10 and started :sex: last night :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies af finally gone now whooppp snl good luck hunnie xxxx


----------



## Scamp

Hi,
Can I join? :flower:
Got given Clomid yesterday, just waiting for :witch: to arrive. Been to the fs twice. Had scans, camera, hsg and bloods done. I have pcos and irregular cycles as well. Was told yesterday that I am ovulating on my own, which I thought I wasn't due to my cycles being too short sometimes.
xx


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hun and good luck with the clomid xxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun. Can't wait to start!
Does everyone get side effects? I'm honestly not bothered if I do, just wondering. I really didn't expect them to give me clomid so I don't really know much about it 'cos I didn't look into it much! 
xx


----------



## lisaf

I had almost no side effects. Some girls get insomnia or hot flashes. The lower the dose, the fewer side effects for most people.

I had one emotional outburst when I was on the 100mg, none on the 50mg... I always got a little depressed around week 2 of my cycle which was a direct result of the clomid... so watch out, it can cause some depression especially if you're prone to it. 
It made my boobs sore before AF which I'd never had before, and gave me more cramping through my whole cycle. 
Ummm, thats about it, lol.

Good luck with the clomid!


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun they are like pregnancy symptoms you my get hot flushes and feel a bit down the symptoms are diffrent with every one hun xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun and congrats on the pregnancy.

I am prone to depression so that will be something to watch for sure.
I normally get really really sore boobs around af anyway. 
But I can cope with anything for a bfp lol

xx


----------



## Scamp

caz & bob said:


> yes hun they are like pregnancy symptoms you my get hot flushes and feel a bit down the symptoms are diffrent with every one hun xxx

Thanks hun, sorry i'd already replied before I saw this reply. Hot flushes might be a bit embarrassing when I'm working but oh well hehe. So excited!
xxx


----------



## lisaf

Scamp - its hard when TTCing already gets you down... remind yourself that the clomid is making it worse... I kept forgetting and just walked around in a funk, thinking 'this will never work, and whats the point' etc..


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, I'm so determined to be positive from now on! Feels like its been ages trying and I'm sick of crying about it! :cry:
So from now on positive thoughts only lol
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies scamp no how your feeling hun i keep telling my self it will be here soon so try and think + hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

scamp - besides the emotional rollercoaster I did have a bit of insomnia onthe nights I took the pills. Other than that I was fine. I did blow up at DH a couple of times..>LOL....but you are able to laugh about it later once you recognize it is the clomid that is doing it.


----------



## Scamp

Ah thanks hun :thumbup: I'm getting so frustrated 'cos I want af to arrive lol.
How is everyone today?
xxx


----------



## caz & bob

fine hun you xxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

I'm good thanks hun, tired though. Waiting for o.h to finish work at 11.30 to go bed. Up again at 4.45 for work :dohh:

You been upto much?

xx


----------



## caz & bob

not really just chilling done a sunday roast today for me and the oh my son is in spain with my mum and dad were missing him loads dont no what to do with ourselves haha but the dogs are keeping us company xxxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, havent been around in about a month or more.... Hows everyone doing any news? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Birthday Sonya!!!! It is today isn't it? (saw it on Facebook) x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Awww lou, it was last wednesday but thanks xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Really!?! Bizarre! I'm sure it's just showed up on my Facebook! :rofl: Well happy birthday for last week anyway honey :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies! Loulou...loving that ticker! caz - send some of that roast over here! LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks ttcbaby!! I still pop in and read things from time to time and read that you are nearly ready for TTC again! :happydance: So happy for you! Hope the surgery has done the trick and sending loads of dust your way honey xx :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks loulou! I hope so too!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all wellafm done a good workout at the gym today xxxxxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the love and support. I will no longer be a clomid girl we are moving on to injectable and iui next cycle.... Good luck to everyone on there journey!!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: how are you all sonya keep us informed hunnie how you get on xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

let us know how that works sonya! Lots of former clomid girls here so you're still welcome... and some girls who are at their last round of clomid might like to hear if the other treatments worked for you. So please let us know, k?


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Sonya- stay in touch honey. I hope iui is your magic formula :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all hope your having a great weekend xxxx


----------



## wanting2010

Hi girls, I've just been diagnosed with PCOS and prescribed Clomid, so I thought I'd pop in here! I'm waiting about a week and a half or so to start Provera to bring on new cycle to avoid having CD 21 fall during my vacation next month so I can get the blood work done. I'm a little nervous, but very excited!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all glad my son his home now not stopped running around after him get me this get me that haha he got me a lovely purse and his dad a t shirt well done a opk think i may o early again xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome wanting! are they starting you on 50mgs? let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## wanting2010

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome wanting! are they starting you on 50mgs? let us know if you have any questions.

Yes, 50 mg. Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Lisa- are you still on progesterone? are you doing oral or supp and what dose is your doc giving you?


----------



## lisaf

Delilahsown said:


> Lisa- are you still on progesterone? are you doing oral or supp and what dose is your doc giving you?

I'm on a 200mg suppository every night and will be for the first trimester


----------



## Delilahsown

lisaf said:


> Delilahsown said:
> 
> 
> Lisa- are you still on progesterone? are you doing oral or supp and what dose is your doc giving you?
> 
> I'm on a 200mg suppository every night and will be for the first trimesterClick to expand...

thank you darling! 

i just got my bfp yesterday- all of them super light- you can barely see it, but definitely there. my np mentioned possibly putting me on progest. if I got preggie when I started on the clomid. i started to have a tinge of brown spotting too :shrug: but i'm trying not to think about it. can't get a hcg drawn until tuesday...


----------



## lisaf

will they start you on the progesterone anyway? the doc who originally prescribed mine put me on them after I called with my BFP.

CONGRATS by the way!! :) hope its a sticky one.. .spotting isn't always a bad sign at all. Even girls with normal progesterone sometimes spot for no good reason and have healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Delilahsown

thank you!

I will find out tomorrow about the progesterone. The only reason why I can't go get my hcg tomorrow is because I work out of town and tomorrow just so happens to be my day to open the clinic. My doc lives in town so I won't get to her until tuesday.

I really trying to relax and not think of the spotting as anything since its brown- and just barely there when I wipe (tmi- sorry) With our last pregnancy I started spotting bright red the day after I got my bfp- so im reluctant to fully celebrate just yet and am errrrrrrring on the side of caution.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: congrats delil hunnie hope it sticks how are you all xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

delia - I would call your dr and have him phone in a script for the prog. until you have go seem him! I dont think it will do any harm. So happy for you hun!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all hope your all well xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Deliah... how are you doing sweetie? Did you get in to see the doctor yet?


----------



## Britt11

Delilahsown said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delilahsown said:
> 
> 
> Lisa- are you still on progesterone? are you doing oral or supp and what dose is your doc giving you?
> 
> I'm on a 200mg suppository every night and will be for the first trimesterClick to expand...
> 
> thank you darling!
> 
> i just got my bfp yesterday- all of them super light- you can barely see it, but definitely there. my np mentioned possibly putting me on progest. if I got preggie when I started on the clomid. i started to have a tinge of brown spotting too :shrug: but i'm trying not to think about it. can't get a hcg drawn until tuesday...Click to expand...

Hey Deli, congrats :happydance::happydance: whoo hoo, nice to have another bfp on here :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi guys - not such great news on delia....it seems her beta was not as high as it needed to be at 5 weeks....and she has been spotting. They are going to do another beta tomorrow. The long and the short of it is that she might be having another mc. 

Delia - if you are stalking....just wanted you to know we are thinking and praying for you!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hunnie big :hugs: delil :wave: ladies hope your all well im having a day off the gym today just chilling i have got strong o pain today had it a bit yesterday xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all weekend again whooppp these weekends are coming fast well done another opk and its a bit fainter than yesterdays xxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Delilah-CONGRATS, HUN!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies i am so sick of my cycles and my doctors will not help me how did you get them to put you onto clomid ? i just want to feel female again and i don't feel i will ever be a mummy at the rate


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz i think you should speak to a diffrent doctor hun and tell them you want clomid but some docs dont give clomid so you might have to see a fertility specialist hope you get sorted hun xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw linz i think you should speak to a diffrent doctor hun and tell them you want clomid but some docs dont give clomid so you might have to see a fertility specialist hope you get sorted hun xxx

im going monday and going to demand it they always put it down to stress an say go back in 6 mths yet when i do they just do the same bloody thing im anything from 28 to god knows what day this cycle will end


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lindsey - so sorry for your frustrations! Have you had all the standard testing done? If your cycles are this long you should be able to get clomid....stand firm when you go in there.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lindsey - so sorry for your frustrations! Have you had all the standard testing done? If your cycles are this long you should be able to get clomid....stand firm when you go in there.

no i was ment to have day 21 tests done months back now i went but they canceld so i complaind then the doc rang me and told me to go in and see her so i went and she couldnt get any blood had no clue what she was doing so i left. they keep saying to me its stress but no way not this long ive been reading up on pcos and have all the symptoms of it


----------



## babyloulou

I had that for years with my doctors too Lindsey- it was only when we moved house and I changed docs and happened to mention to my new doctor that we had been TTCing naturally for nearly 4 years by that point that something got done! He was appalled that the other doctor had ignored my irregular cycles and no ovulation for so long! You NEED to change doctors!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babyloulou said:


> I had that for years with my doctors too Lindsey- it was only when we moved house and I changed docs and happened to mention to my new doctor that we had been TTCing naturally for nearly 4 years by that point that something got done! He was appalled that the other doctor had ignored my irregular cycles and no ovulation for so long! You NEED to change doctors!!!!

ive just had enought being mucked around i want awnsers we have been trying over a year now the onluy other doc i can change to is even worse rep then mine lol


----------



## babyloulou

Is there not another surgery nearby that you can change to? If not then you need to put your foot down and insist they do something! Keep bugging them and they'll probably agree to shut you up! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

LouLou that is great advice....I think you should find another doc lindsey, it is ridiculous that they arent listening to your symptoms. I find that now a days you really have to be your own advocate when it comes to your health...Dr's are very quick to find the most simple excuse and send you on your way!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow loulou....22 weeks already! My how time has flown by!


----------



## lisaf

I don't know the UK healthcare system, but I do agree in being your own advocate.
If you're under 23 years old that might be why they've dismissed you? From what I know the NHS won't put you on clomid until you're a certain age.
If your BMI is over 30 they may not put you on it either ... BUT if you have PCOS they can try you on metformin which can help you lose weight.

Good luck!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lisaf said:


> I don't know the UK healthcare system, but I do agree in being your own advocate.
> If you're under 23 years old that might be why they've dismissed you? From what I know the NHS won't put you on clomid until you're a certain age.
> If your BMI is over 30 they may not put you on it either ... BUT if you have PCOS they can try you on metformin which can help you lose weight.
> 
> Good luck!

im 24 25 in december not majorly over weight just always bloated can not get rid of it


----------



## lisaf

Then they definitely need to help you!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lisaf said:


> Then they definitely need to help you!!

im going to demand it now ive been to soft with them in the past and got nowhere but now its time for awnsers and help


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Lindsey!! Be forceful! :thumbup:

ttcbaby- it's crazy isn't it! 23 weeks tomorrow and yet I still have my Clomid on the bedside table! :rofl: Wow 1 week and 4 days until you can start trying again! That's brill! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im doing a nice sunday roast again and were having cake and custard for afters starving think i am 1 dpo but dont no now because just done an opk and its the same as yesterday but going off my temps i think i have xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think ive found the consultant i want referd to 
https://www.tim-child.co.uk/


----------



## caz & bob

seems good linz hope you get to the bottom of it all xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - that is funny!!! congrats hun! 

lindsey - be firm hun and dont leave until you are satisfied with the outcome of your visit.

caz - congrats on being in the tww.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: all how are you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

hi girls yesterday was the first cycle on Clomid 50mg.
I am goign to do 5 to 9 days <3 Lets hope this will work out..... Do you have to take it at the same time every day? I took it last night at 5pm


----------



## lisaf

most girls take it at the same time, but my FS looked at me like I was crazy when I asked about taking it at the same time each day :haha: He said as long as I don't take double the dose in the same day (meaning since waking up and before going to bed) it would be fine, hehe.


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone :hugs:

How are you all? 

Just a quick question if thats okay? Saves me writing a new thread.

When do I take clomid? I need to start on day 2 so say I start bleeding tonight at 10pm, is today day one or tomorrow? Would I need to start taking clomid tomorrow or tues? Sorry if its a thick question!
xxx


----------



## lisaf

if you start AF late in the day, the next day counts as CD1
So if you start bleeding tonight at 10pm, the next day is CD1 so you'd take clomid the day after that.


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun.

So what about if I started at midday? Would that then make it cd1? Or should I still wait until the day after?

xxx


----------



## lisaf

I remember someone saying their doc said the cut-off was 3pm.
And it doesn't officially start until there is a 'flow'.


----------



## Scamp

:flower: Thank you
xxx


----------



## snl41296

hey Lisa is there a link for what days everyone took clomid? and got pg?
I started in day 5 till day 9 just want to know stories


----------



## lisaf

I don't think there is a link with everyone's stats... mostly its in their signature or you can ask.


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi girls!!! I haven't been by in awhile but I wanted to come and share some news with you....

first of all- these last 3 weeks have been quite a coaster ride. 

Today, my NP called me to talk to me about our plans for our next pregnancy, but also that my beta that I did last week was 395! My first one was 24 and since they were going by my LMP- that number was low and after passing what im sure was fetal tissue- we assumed the worst. But, after I told her that I had been tracking my ovulation and didn't detect ov until around cd 19 or 20 instead of cd 14 like they all presume- I indeed caught my bfp early enough- at 3-4 weeks, so the 24 would have been appropriate for the timing. Were thinking that I may possibly have miscarried a twin:shrug:

Anyhow, I just wanted to share the update with all of you as i'm nervous as heck and being particularly cautious at this point. I will probably get another beta done in the next day or so, and possibly a scan, so i'll let you know how that goes. by the new time estimate, that puts me at 6w and 1 day today.


I hope you are all doing well!!:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Wow deliah... thats terrific news (but sad about the twin)... I understand about being cautious, I really really hope your next beta shows you are doubling correctly and everything else is on track.
What a roller coaster indeed!!! :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

good luck deliah x


----------



## Scamp

GL deliah :hugs:

I'm starting clomid tomorrow :happydance: Rang up for the clomid test and no one answered, I start work at 12 so hope they ring back before then. I'm so excited.
Yet I'm in agony and the last thing I want to do is go into work and clean toilets, I feel so :sick: already! Hopefully the day will go fast!
How is everyone else?


xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies when the fs today hes sending me to a man called mr fox for him to help my with the 2 losses i have had so he will hopefully get to the bottom of this and when i have seen him we have to go back to the fs aw good luck delil xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yazzy

Hi Ladies...can I come and join you all???

I've just had my first 'proper' fs appointment today and although OH has to have a SA and I have to have a HSG (or whatever it is called) my fs prescribed me 3 months worth of Clomid....I have been told not to take it until all tests have been done but I have to wait for my next AF anyway. So after ttc for 12 months things are starting to look up!

Thanks for reading


----------



## Smile4me

Am I reading this correctly do we have a BFP with you Delilah hun??????????:happydance::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
PLEASE PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED!!!


----------



## snl41296

good luck deliah


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Am I reading this correctly do we have a BFP with you Delilah hun??????????:happydance::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> PLEASE PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED!!!

Thank you Love! I'm still in limbo. As you might have read- I originally tested almost 3 weeks ago, and at the time- i started the brown spotting- then red blood right away. two days after we got our BFP i had passed what I was sure was fetal tissue. my betas were low ( since they assumed that I ovulated on cd14 and going by my LMP. So, they just assumed that I miscarried. I went back for a follow up a week later and did another beta which went up. It made more sense since I didn't ovulate til about cd19 or 20. So, right now, the assumption is that I am still pregnant and may have lost a twin with what tissue i passed. 
In the midst of it all- I have a pretty crappy situation with my current OB since they haven't returned my calls since monday. im supposed to be on prometrium to help me with the low progesterone in the hopes that it will help support my uterine lining. However- they haven't called me back. Im having the brown spotting again ( very light) so im hoping that is all it is. I did manage to find a new OB/GYN who is very reputable whose office was able to fit me in on monday morning.

Im on pins and needles. oddly enough, I had my cry and got it out of my system when I thought we lost the baby almost three weeks ago. I was ready to move when I got that call about my betas this past monday. I just want to know if this baby is indeed still viable. Its just the factor of not knowing...im hoping and praying for the best, but also prepared for the worst. I've other home tests and while I know they say you shouldn't rely on the darkness of the lines- these ones come up pretty quickly and super dark compared to the first ones i took which were barely there. any ounce of hope, i guess. 

But- I will keep you all posted. As soon as I find out something on monday, i'll let you all know.

thank you for the thoughts and prayers!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Aw, I was hoping you'd have an update by now... stupid doctors! :growlmad:
Hang in there! darker lines sound good to me!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Oh my hun what a load of crap. I am in the same boat with my OB not quite as severe but I will be finding a new one immediately if I am pregnant this round and if not I am taking a few months off to rest and relieve my dh of my mood swings and also find a new OB after 10 years!!

awwww sweetie, I missed the initial news, I havent been on this thread for a while.
I'm on pins and needles with you hunny :) I've been wondering where you were... I missed you!

Oh I'm so happy you are going in on Monday sweets.. I will def pray for you and dh hun.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ladies delil praying all will be fine hun xxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey Ladies long time no speak.

Not been around for awhile, been really busy started college so all my time is taken up with that and homework lol. I forgot how much work you get from these places lol. TTC is on hold at the moment, having a few problems down below, i keep bleeding and getting sharp pains when me and OH have sex and i have constant period pains all month. Im trying to get the doc to give me a smear to check all is ok down there but she wont cause im not 25 which is just wrong in my opinion. 
Im trying not to think bad things but everything i read online tells me its the first sign of cervical cancer, i really shouldnt read these things lol.

Noticed not alot of activity in here recently hope everyone is ok. Will pop back soon ladies. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Vicky-Lou! Nice to see you on here sweetie! Try not to panic about the problems too much- it's more likely to be other things than cancer sweetie. Have you been tested for endo? Or Polyps? It's more likely to be that? How are you OH getting on? xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey Vickie! Nice to see you again, I love it when people check back in that have disappeared for a while.
I agree that cancer is the least likely suspect, but if you have any history of it in your family you should be getting annual smears. Also, simply being sexually active usually makes an annual smear a necessity.


----------



## babyloulou

Not in the UK Lisa. It used to be that you got them after the age of 20 or once you were sexually active- but to cut costs they changed it a few years ago to none at all until after the age of 25 x


----------



## lisaf

holy cow thats awful! :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey Vick...wow that is crazy! Well I did have that happen a few times to me after sex where I did have some spotting...that is how I found out I had fibroids....Good news is that it isnt cancer and can be treated if that is it....you wont find that with a smear though...you will need a ultrasound.

Hi LouLou - good to see your ticker ticking along!

lisaf - I get so happy when I see your ticker....makes me believe that is will happen!!!


----------



## lisaf

aw, glad I give hope! I know it can be hard to see someone making progress with a pregnancy and still be stuck TTC facing yet another BFN month etc... 
I'm so excited for you this month.... really hoping you get your BFP now that your fibroids are taken care of!


----------



## VickyLou

hey ladies i no its prob not cancer but my mum and her 2 sisters have a history of abnormal cells and 1 aunty just had an operation to move a small section of cancer down below. Ive asked my doctor for one loads of time but she just says im not old enough.... it drives me crazy. I dont want to change docs cause other than this she is brilliant and listens to me when i need her too. Im back at the docs on thursday so ill ask again.
Just sick of being in the mood for sex but terrified of the pain that comes after. Its not just pain for a few hours its usually 2-3 days. It happened months ago but it went away but now its back worse than before.

loulou me and other half are up and down lol i think we will always be like that lol we just rub each other up the wrong way but we love each other dearly. Alls is good though xx Your ticker is looking good hun all ok and healthy i hope? xx

Lisa and ttc hope your both well? everything going well for you lisa? i will try and pop back more often just so busy with college.

On a good note im off to Abu Dhabi on the 28th to see my mum and dad, im so excited and it will be nice for me and oh to have some time apart and our own family time. 17 whole days in the lovely heat, lol


----------



## lisaf

You sound so much happier than the last time you were on here!


----------



## Onelildream

Vicki- I have a history of abnormal cells too. I was in the pre-cancer stage for cervical cancer..I just had an in office appt where they cut it all out. All went well, and since then I have given birth to 2 babies and hardly have painful intercourse anymore. I am hoping all is well with you...but if not, it's not as scary as it used to be and doctors can kick it very quickly without much damage to your cervix. Can you go request testing because of the painful intercourse??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Vick - I would defo. not leave my dr office tills he does some testing...esp since you have a family history and your painful sex.


----------



## VickyLou

Cheers girls.... Well im there on thursday so im hoping she will understand how worried i am about it and send me for tests to see whats going on. If not i dont have a clue what im going to do. Maybe go and bedg the hospital some how lol.

Hope all is well with everyone? will speak soon xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies vicky nice seeing you poping on hope all is ok with you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

im alright caz. hope all is well with you? xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun just ruff went back to my fs hun and told him about the losses on clomid hes sending me to a mr fox for test to be done xxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Its gone really quiet in here.... were has everyone disappeared too? Hope all is well with everyone xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies think most off them go in clomid club now hun xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hey vicky how r u x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies for those of you who just check this thread, I posted in the Clomid Club, I got my :bfp: this morning. So unbelievably happy, still can not quite believe it after all this time

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Britt- I have posted in the CC but I'll put it in here too. Soooo happy for you! After everything we were saying the other day about the motility/morphology thing too! Congratulations honey :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies whooppp britt congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

hey caz :wave: 

i thought i would pop into the clomid thread. Im on day 1 of my first clomid, and am having concerns, im hearing diff things from diff pple, and its scaring me :cry: 

basically i think that my weightloss and diet have helped my cycles, and i think that i may have been about to Ov this cycle normally for the first time in ages, cept now im on clomid, it wont stuff me up? it wont ruin my cycle? am i doing the wrong thing?? :cry:


----------



## lisaf

Hey dandy - did your doc tell you to start on CD11? 
I don't think it will mess you up... my doc does a scan and bloodwork on day 3 of my cycle before letting me start the clomid. I had a 17mm cyst or follicle, we had to wait for the bloodwork to know if it was a follicle or a cyst. The bloodwork came back saying it was a cyst. My doc said if it was a follicle, that there would be no point to the clomid (not that it would mess me up, just that my body was already doing its own thing and the clomid wouldn't have an effect).

If you have long cycles you might not have had a dominant follicle in which case the clomid will make sure you do have follicles that grow to dominant sizes. 

Thats just what my FS told me though.. everyone always seems to have a different opinion on this.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah she did tell me to start cd 11

thanx lisa, im gonna stick it out :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies :hi: dandy hun how are you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Caz how are you doing? Getting ready to Ov I see!


----------



## VickyLou

hey keepsmiling im all good ta hows u and the baby making going? lol xxx

Conratulations britt xx


----------



## keepsmiling

it goin wellbeen at itlike rabits, i think i ovd esterday cos monday i gt a pos opk and good sized follies and yetserday i got a neg and pains
how r u gettin on hun, ubak on the clomid xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

caz - im good, really worried that this round of clomid is gonna stuff me up

do you normally have some oving cramp type pain when you are taking the clomid??


----------



## keepsmiling

this is my first month taking it,, but i only got a few mild cramps x


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> Caz how are you doing? Getting ready to Ov I see!

ye hun got the pain so not long now hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

dandybrush said:


> :wave:
> 
> caz - im good, really worried that this round of clomid is gonna stuff me up
> 
> do you normally have some oving cramp type pain when you are taking the clomid??

ye hun you do get ov pain hun fx it works the 1st time for you and kel hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

great news caz....I hope I am right behind you on the oving front!


----------



## keepsmiling

and im slightly ahead,,, lol we my end up testing buddies, if i test late or u lot test early lol x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey keepsmiling oh i see your on the clomid now, cool cool the weightloss went well then huni? Nah im not back on it yet. Having a few problems down below i was telling everyone about it the other day. XX

hey ladies been the doctors today and explained everything too her about my pains im getting and stuff, well finally she listened to me. I have to go back next wednesday to have some swabs done to rule out any infection and then she is going to refer me to a gynacologist for a laparoscopy as she is thinking i may have endometriosis. Great ay just what i need... i have enough problems with my lady bits lol. Nightmare. I am very happy that she has listened to me now and hoping ill have a reason for all this pain soon.

Thanks for the advice ladies and support. I have been so worried xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

oh god,,, y is nothing ever simple for us ladies hey 
yuh i lost enuff but think iv ut sum bak on so its bak to the running agaoin xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Vick - glad to hear you got an answer! If it is endometriosis then they can fix that and from what I hear you are v. fertile right after the laproscopy.


----------



## VickyLou

Im hearing all sorts about it hun, aparently if it is endo then this is why i cant seem to shift the weight no matter what i do and will explain the 2 miscarrages ive had in the past and obviously all this pain and bleeding i keep getting. And apparently ill be given medication for it that will help me shift the weight as ill be getting the right amount of hormones. Ill be so happy when i no the proper results it will explain alot of things for me. xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

It sure will, I hope you get all the answers you deserve!


----------



## keepsmiling

hope u get answers soon
i always worry i have that
wot r the symptoms x


----------



## caz & bob

hey vicky glad to see you again hun glad you are going to get sorted well the kids have broke up for half term so i get a lyin xxxxxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

keep smiling my symptoms are constant stomach pains all month, feels like a dull period pain and then gets more intense when the witch is due. 
Random bleeding and extremely heavy bleeding during period.
pain in pelvic area after sex for a couple of hours upto 2 days.
and spotting after sex.
Tell ya i have been suffering with this on and off for 2 years, im just so relieved the doctor has finally listened to me and wants to help. maybe ill get my sex drive back soon ay and can get baby making again. xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh i dnt have any pain,, even when af is hee i dnt get hardly any
iv had spotting once,,, a few days b4 af was due but thats it,, so hopfuly i dnt have it

when r u hoping to be bak on the comid,, how much u gt left xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## TntArs06

Hi girls,

I was told to come on here and ask ya some questions so I hope to maybe get some advise or something to help us...

I was on clomd for 4 cycles and got a bfp on 100mg. Well it ended in a MC at 9 weeks. Does anyone think/know that clomid "might" have been a cause? My dr has now RX metformin 1000mg daily and when I have my cycle to try the clomid 100mg again with estrogen for cm. I am scared to take the clomid again but I read that the metformin sometimes takes awhile to get a bfp. And usually i wouldn't rush things but we only have our donor until March as he is leaving for Iraq.

Is there any success with the metformin and clomid together? Did this combo cause any MCs?

Thank you so much in advance for your advice/suggestions. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I do think there is SOME data out there for a higher miscarriage rate when you have PCOS. I think if there is any connection between the clomid and MC it is more likely because of underlying conditions like PCOS that would make you more likely to be put on clomid.
If that makes sense.

So sorry for your loss! :( I remember you from other TTC threads and when you got your BFP.
For me, I know clomid made me much LESS likely to miscarry because I had low progesterone and with clomid, my progesterone levels got higher.
If you know when the loss happened (when did the baby stop growing) it might help you figure out a possible clue.
There are some points when blood flow is important and if you have any clotting issues, you can help by taking baby aspirin (with doctor's permission). Some docs put women on it just in case. I think my doc said I could take it if I wanted.
Sometimes it could be a progesterone issue... in which case progesterone suppositories can help (though if the pregnancy is failing it may prolong a non-viable pregnancy... so it only helps if progesterone is the only issue).
I'm sorry, there often aren't answers.. There is another clomid club over in the LTTC section... we had 2 girls in there this year get their BFPs and miscarry... one is pregnant again (and has gotten further than she did last time) and the other is still trying.


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you Lisaf for you reply. I know I do not have PCOS but do have severe endometriosis...but my last surgery to cleaned out for that was July 1st. So my first cycle after that is when I got my BFP.

As far as gestational age I got to 6 weeks 4 days the week before my MC but shouldve been almost 9 weeks. Then the day I found out bout the MC i measured 6 week 1 day and the heartbeat we did see was then gone. What is the possible clue you were talking about?

Well I think I may do both metformin and clomid again with estrogen. But still scared I guess. I had to get an endo biopsy to remove the rest of the placenta because it was still kinda stuck in the cervix and they are sending that stuff off for tests, so will hear about that in a week or so.

Im just scared of another MC because this was devastating specially after we saw the heartbeat.


----------



## lisaf

I haven't been through that so I can't understand, but I can imagine how horrible that is. There are lots of ladies in the loss forums who may know a lot.
I do think that its hard to figure out if there is a preventable cause unless you have several miscarriages. 
Unfortunately, one miscarriage can happen to anyone it seems.

If your problem was low progesterone, that would mean the pregnancy was viable but your body stopped making enough progesterone to hold onto your lining and you shed the pregnancy... since the growth stopped a while without the lining shedding, so I don't think that would be your issue.

The only other clue I've read about is if it happens at a time when developing the bloodflow and placenta and umbilicial cord... that clotting might be one preventable cause... a small, tiny blood clot could cut off the baby's supply. This is why some women take aspirin while TTC and during part of pregnancy.

Unfortunately there are lots of other causes...most are totally unpreventable during the first trimester. I only know about those 2 preventable causes.
They can test for genetic abnormalities with the tissues sometimes, but I dont' know how helpful those answers are or if they're any indication of future success.

Truly, the loss area of this site has so many wondeful ladies who can help you deal with your fears... even if you know the cause and can help prevent it... there are no guarantees ever and its extra scary if you've had a loss. I think there is even a TTC after a loss section.


----------



## TntArs06

Thank again so much! You are just a bucket of knowledge girly! :hugs: My dr did say that my corpus luteum was in tact and my sac and uterus grew like it should have...but did get that stuff sent off for testing so hopefully there was nothing wrong.... thank you hunni

I will go to the ttc after loss thread so I dont cause a downer on here for you girls...i apoligize. 

Just wondering if some of the clomid girls on here took metformin as well?


----------



## lisaf

don't worry about being a downer, I just don't know what to say and wish I could be more comfort... I just suggested that section because those women will probably know better things to say, even if its just that they've been there too and can offer better support than I feel able to.
:hugs: You're welcome to discuss it here anytime you want


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> don't worry about being a downer, I just don't know what to say and wish I could be more comfort... I just suggested that section because those women will probably know better things to say, even if its just that they've been there too and can offer better support than I feel able to.
> :hugs: You're welcome to discuss it here anytime you want

You've helped alot actually. Thank you so much. Knowledge is power and having you and all these women here to help each other is just amazing to me. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks, I know sometimes knowledge can help.. I wish I knew more. I'm just so sorry this happened to you :cry:


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> Thanks, I know sometimes knowledge can help.. I wish I knew more. I'm just so sorry this happened to you :cry:

Thank you hun! We will get through this. And maybe another blessing is around the corner. It was in Gods hands and I know he will get us through this and take care of us. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## VickyLou

hey ladies how are we all? Just checking in now as im off to abu dhabi (middle east) tomorrow to see my dad. Some lovely heat for 3 whole weeks lol.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ooh jelous much
have a fab trip hun xx


----------



## snl41296

hey girls I tested last night at 9pm and this is what I got Do you see anything? B/C this morning same lightness, I spotted last night with alot of CM brown it was. then stopped today. I did test this morning with FRER and it was :bfn: I am alittle nervous to see if AF shows tomorrow or not. I am 13DPO today and my temps did drop alot 
the regular pic 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-4.jpg

and inverted picture
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/IMG_1709.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

i can c somting,,x


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you snl xx


----------



## lisaf

I definitely see something! I don't even need the inversion to see it (though the baby-related pictures used to point out the line are very cute/funny!)

My temps were down after my BFP until I started the progesterone supps. Those always raised my BBT even if I wasn't pregnant. And my progesterone blood level was actually higher than it had ever been and had gone up since my 7dpo test.
SO ... low temps don't always mean you are out!
I have no idea if,how, or when my temps would have recovered without interference from the progesterone supps.

And early BFPs on ICs are notoriously light... I would have been doubting mine if I hadn't had a blood test to confim.


----------



## snl41296

thanks Lisa today I am doubting what I see or saw. I just want either AF to show tomorrow or NO and a :bfp: lol I keep checking every time I pee like I am going to see red =/ but some little bit of me thinks the brown was implanting I dont know I am mentally drained


----------



## lisaf

I've been there :hugs: Just another day or so ... hang in there.


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> I've been there :hugs: Just another day or so ... hang in there.

im due tomorrow for AF so I keep checking my cervics to see if I am going to see blood but nothing but CM still...


----------



## lisaf

Well don't keep poking your cervix! They get more sensitive when pregnant and you might cause it to bleed... not a danger to the pregnancy, but will be stressful for you to see blood. :)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

Im on my first round of clomid, im waiting to Ov atm, though im struggling with dryness atm, a sideeffect of the clomid i believe? do you girls do anything to help that?


----------



## VickyLou

dandybrush said:


> :wave:
> 
> Im on my first round of clomid, im waiting to Ov atm, though im struggling with dryness atm, a sideeffect of the clomid i believe? do you girls do anything to help that?

Use pressed or conceive plus when doing the deed. Anything else will kill the sperms off. Its expensive stuff but alot of girls have had there bfp using them.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xx


----------



## snl41296

hi girls AF is full on this morning so much I had to take a shower right away :cry: at 5:30am. I am so much better now then yesterday. I cried all day and night long. DH and I had a LONG LONG TALK and after this cycle he will be getting checked out finally :happydance::happydance:
I am very happy about this. 
Onto Cycle #2 with CLomid CD 5-9 My cousin says I don't need it at all due to the fact I know my cycles so well and Ovulate on my own and get AF every 28/30 days like clock work. 
I am NOT going to test anymore either untill AF is late. I feel I am so regular that why Am I going to waste tests :winkwink: So thats whats going on with me. Thanks girls for being here for me and supporting me through everything.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw snl big :hugs: fx for next cycle xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

I have a question. I am on 50mg of clomid CD 5-9 I have been taking baby aspirin a day from the time I had my chemical last year. People are saying I Maybe thinning out my lining with clomid? Should I stop taking a baby aspirin? Just incase?


----------



## want a baby

hey ladies hope you dont mind me posting

im currently on 2nd month of clomid been TTC for two years i dont ovulate on my own, im currently on cycle day 10 so im hoping it wirks wonders, lol, i took it last cycle from day 3-7 and this month been perscribed day 3-10 !has any other ladies been giving cllomid and not been monitored?


----------



## lisaf

I wasn't monitored for my first 2 cycles (my gyn was happy to let me chart my BBT and use OPKs to confirm ovulation happened). After that I insisted on day21 bloodwork since I suspected low progesteron. After 4 cycles total at 50mg and a 2 month break, I switched to a specialist who fully monitored my cycle.

I felt it was worth a shot to give it a few cycles with minimal/no monitoring since cost was a big concern for me.


----------



## want a baby

hey hun i have still very low progestrone, so 2nd month im hoping it happens soon, did u concieve on clomid?


----------



## lisaf

I did concieve on clomid.
My super condensed version is:
Had Mirena removed Sept 2009... suspected no ovulation due to late and heavy/long period, then charted my temps after that and had a super long non-ovulatory cycle.
GYN ran a few blood tests and put me on provera and clomid.
I definitely ovluated, but suspected low progesterone due to spotting before AF. 
I did another round and ovulated again, but still suspected low progesterone.
Got my blood checked on the 3rd round and it was 6.5 (US figures want at least a 10 for natural cycles, a 15 on clomid cycles, but anything above a 3 or 5 is considered ovulatory).
Got my blood checked on the 4th cycle and it was 8.8 (suspected chemical pg.)
GYN refused to up the dose since I was ovulating and put me on a 2 month break. 
On my natural cycles my progesterone was low ... 6.9 (another suspected chemical pg... spotted late with faint lines on tests, but AF came the next day)... and then the next cycle was 4.2.
I was now switched over to an FS who said the first step would be to take a higher dose of clomid and see if that got my progesterone up. It was a fully monitored cycle, I had 4 follicles, progeterone got up to 15.2! And I got my BFP that cycle.


----------



## want a baby

awh such an amazing story hun gives me so much hope and congrats :) i aint been monitored though so im quitenervous all i get is day 21 bloods!


----------



## lisaf

well, thats good at least. But first make sure your bloods are taken at 7dpo... they might be low if you ovulate later or earlier than day 14 of your cycle.
How low have your levels been?


----------



## dandybrush

want a baby - im on cycle 1 of clomid too, and all im having is the day 21 bloods and maybe day 28 bloods if i have Oved yet :shrug: im exactly 10 days after my last clomid now and still no sign of OV :cry:


----------



## want a baby

lisa,
i get my day 21 bloods just and it was 0.2 but i dont think i ovulated a week beforehand!do you think once i ovulate count 7 days and then get bloods done


----------



## want a baby

dandybrush,
you might ovulate later than expected what mg are you on?most other ladies i know have gotten scans while on clomid, so i was worried about too much over reaction or cysts!


----------



## dandybrush

im on 50mg hopefully you are right and i will Ov later, better late than never


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## want a baby

yeah dandybrush i think it could be early, sure if you dont ovulate this month your dosage can be upped, i didnt. wat days do u take it from?


----------



## want a baby

hi cas and bob x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hun you ok xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: caz, how are you?


----------



## dandybrush

want, my gyn said 3-7, but considering i saw her on cd 7, i didnt start the clomid till cd 11, she said cause my cycles are so long that it wouldnt matter starting it late and to call cd 11 cd 3 for this cycle :shrug: hope that makes sense

so if nada this cycle, im looking forward to taking the clomid on the real cd3-7 and seeing if that works


----------



## ttcbaby117

wantababy - yes I was given clomid and not monitored but I was only on 50mgs...what is your dosage? Also, are you taking it days 5-9?? I have never heard of taking clomid for that many days, which is why I am asking.

hi caz - hows the symptoms spotting going? it seems mine have left the bldg.


----------



## lisaf

wantababy - yes your progesterone should be checked 7 days after ovulation. Thats when the levels are supposed to 'peak'. If the level was only .2 then I wouldn't think you had ovulated at all before that test was taken. If you did it was maybe the day before or the day of the test? Thats super duper low.


----------



## want a baby

im good cas hows u?x


----------



## want a baby

dandy brush you will ovulate late in ur cycle but only because of the days,finers crossed works for u


----------



## want a baby

ttcbaby i took it days 3-7 first month didnt ovulate so doctor put me on 3-10!hoping she done right thing lol


----------



## want a baby

yeah but i got a postive on opks cycle day 15 but i dont know its very low


----------



## dandybrush

want - im sure you doc has some idea what she is doing :hugs: fxed this cycle is it for you


----------



## lisaf

want a baby said:


> yeah but i got a postive on opks cycle day 15 but i dont know its very low

yeah, you can get a positive OPK but not ovulate though :( It stinks but it can happen.
Do you chart your temps?


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok...I havent heard of anyone taking it longer than 5 days is all.....I am sure she knows what she is doing.


----------



## want a baby

yeah i know thats what im thinking :) i never new that i wont be testin this month,no but may start would u recommend charting??


----------



## dandybrush

i would def recommend it wanting, it gives you a clearer pic of what your body is doing and when you Ov you will know, cause the temps go and stay up :)


----------



## lisaf

want - check out my charts (the bar in my signature)... 
You can see all my cycles... see how my ovulation moved around and at the bottom is a super long cycle where I didn't ovulate... the lack of clear shift in temp is pretty obvious. I had one late ovulation before this last cycle and would have thought my period was late except I knew when it was REALLY due because you always have the same number of days after ovulation and before your period.

(oh, unless you take progesterone suppositories, lol... which I did a few times and you can see my temp go back up but no BFP etc..)


----------



## want a baby

ok thanks ladies ill start charting do you have to get a certain thermometer and do it and certain time?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## lisaf

want a baby said:


> ok thanks ladies ill start charting do you have to get a certain thermometer and do it and certain time?

fertilityfriend.com gives you great instructions on how to do it.
Ideally it has to be taken at the same time every day, before you wake up or move around (so keep it on your bedside table).
You should get a thermometer that has 2 decimal places.. any one that says its a basal thermometer usually has it.. the run about $10... best money I ever spent on TTC.


----------



## dandybrush

well i appear to be in the tww...but i think its wrong, that was a big day in the sun and i had no CM, so i think the temp drop isnt Ov related :shrug: i hope im right, cause then im out of the running this month if i really did Ov then


----------



## lisaf

your temp hasn't really shifted above the earlier temps... I'm not sure I'd say that you ovulated... especially when compared to last month's chart


----------



## dandybrush

exactly!! woo i hope i havent missed it yet then :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

morning ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## want a baby

morning


----------



## snl41296

morning all having a great day today
CD 7 and we started to BD :winkwink::happydance: I am a happy camper :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey caz

bfn for me today...


----------



## caz & bob

aw ttc i will let you no on Saturday when i test hun xxx


----------



## dandybrush

hey guys just wondering what you do to increase your cm?

i ended up really sore down below this cycle cause i found myself to be very dry from the clomid :shrug: 

so i started taking robitussen but i think it was after I Oved :dohh: but i also didnt find it to make me much more wet :shrug: I'll mention it to my gyn when i see her, but just wondering what you find works best


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks caz - fxed for you on saturday!


----------



## lisaf

dandy... tons of us use preseed as a lubricant for sex.
There are lots of methods reputed to increase CM... 
Robitussin tends to thin out what you already have.
I think grapefruit juice is one of the more popular methods (not sure how effective it is?)
umm...
Royal Jelly and Evening Primrose Oil are also popular but I can't remember if they are supposed to help with CM or not.

I tried Robitussin one cycle but forgot to take it a lot. Its only helpful pre-ovulation.
I just used preseed otherwise (and softcups on the month of my BFP)


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx lisa, i might try the robitussen plus grapefruit juice next cycle, unless my gyn says something different, im not keen on the preseed idea...but if she says its the best we'll give it a try :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

preseed is the only sperm-friendly lubricant.
Its actually very very popular on BnB
Why aren't you keen on it? Is it the idea of using lube at all?


----------



## dandybrush

thats some of it, and the fact that it makes :sex: more like, forced? less natural? i dunno, i dont like the idea of squirting it up there before we do it :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

ah... well.. I found the chafing to kill the mood a LOT more than a pause and a squirt :haha:
I kind of felt it was no different than pausing to put a condom on etc...

I used softcups too... talk about 'unnatural' :haha:
Mostly I found them to be a lot easier than sticking my feet up in the air


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: yep thats true, the chaffing isnt fun, its painful :dohh: well i'll see what my gyn suggests and then if nothign i might try the robitussen and grapefruit first then the preseed the following cycle :shrug: see what the gyn says, ill do whatever she tells me :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

lol yeah... they may recommend preseed or that other brand name though... hope your GYN is up to speed with those.
ALL other regular lubricants are not recommended while TTC... they are usually hostile to sperm.


----------



## dandybrush

yep thanx lisa, i wont use anything else :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

ooh, here's an idea... go into the pregnancy boards and post a poll asking how many women used preseed or conceive plus (thats the name of the other one).
That may help you make a decision too! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - you might want to try the Evening primerose oil also....never uses it from the maca forum and it seems to work for her. This is my 2nd month on it so I will let you know how it helps.....It does say it take a couple of months to see results.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx ttc


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey caz

im 8 DPO atm :shrug: not holding much hope for this cycle though :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

aw fx for you hun af got me so looking forward to a christmas bfp xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: caz, yes a xmas BFP it will have to be for you, and me to prob


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies dandy fx for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## steffxttc

hey there im new to this thread just been browsing joined today have read so much that has made me a bit more positive bout the whole clomid thing,i had two runs of clomid on 50mg nuthing happened and just had 100mg clomid im on day 24,i had 3 mature follies and ovulated im now on day 4 dpo and im feeling strange just thought id ask if u have had same symptoms ever also my cm has changed is this a sign of preg 
hope u can give me some insight
thanx:kiss:
:dust: to all xx
steff ttc x


----------



## caz & bob

i hope it is your bfp hun fx for you just do a test at 12dpo and see if its a + hun xxxxx


----------



## steffxttc

thanx for that im really enjoying using this sight everyone is so helpful have blood test on fri then a week after period due lets hope i get :bfp:
thanx steff x


----------



## lisaf

steff - I didn't feel weird until the day I got my BFP... and even then, the weirdness wasn't the stuff that I'd read was pregnancy-related.
It was stuff like feeling really full fast (digestive system slows down). Or feeling VERY yucky whenever I had gas or needed to go to the bathroom. And I had AF-like cramps

I'm hoping the higher dose works for you like it did for me!! FX'D!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

I hope it worked for you steff :happydance:

well i think AF is gonna show anytime from today through to sat, having some mild cramps intermittent this morning :dohh:


----------



## steffxttc

lisaf;7694458]steff - I didn't feel weird until the day I got my BFP... and even then, the weirdness wasn't the stuff that I'd read was pregnancy-related.
It was stuff like feeling really full fast (digestive system slows down). Or feeling VERY yucky whenever I had gas or needed to go to the bathroom. And I had AF-like cramps

I'm hoping the higher dose works for you like it did for me!! FX'D!!!!![/QUOTE]

hi lisa f thanks for ur post i will keep it all in mind its more cm changes and things that are the worst but i have blood test on fri so heres hopeing they say something good then one more week till af due hopefully she dnt then i might get:bfp: thanx again x


----------



## steffxttc

thankyou dandybrush i really hope i get bfp real soon the tww is a killer but i need get used to it or i will go crazy ha ha ha xx
steffxttc xxx:kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

tell me about a killer, i reckon AF is gonna show today or tomorrow...then i go and get a higher temp this morning :dohh: im having no signs or symptoms :shrug: not too positive of this cycle :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies some people dont get symptoms are signs hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

dandy - your temp went even higher today? OMG how can you not test!! The suspense is killing me :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

fx its your bfp hun xxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: well i didnt temp this morning :dohh: spent the night out on the boat, had 2 bottles of champers :) still no AF though im expecting it any day now, maybe tomorrow :shrug: 

i did test yesterday before i went drinking and it was BFN so not expecting it to happen this cycle :dohh: there is always next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies been spending today got loads it my birthday big 30 getting old xxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:cake: happy birthday CAZ!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies bloated today just has a cup of green tea xxxxxxx


----------



## futuremom

First round of Clomid - :bfn: :cry:
Second round of Clomid - Fingers crossed. [-o&lt;


----------



## dandybrush

fingers crossed for you future mom :thumbup:

well first round of clomid, think AF will show today or tomorrow, my temp is going down as it did last cycle, so i know its due, hopefully next round we can catch the eggie


----------



## caz & bob

your not out hun till she shows xxxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

i know but going by my temps im expecting her to show :thumbup: its cool, we'll catch it next time :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## futuremom

Happy birthday CAZ


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: :witch: has hit :dohh: heres hoping second times the charm


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun fx for next cycle hun are you taking folic acid and drinking green tea hun they both help xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx, what does green tea do?? i am taking folic acid


----------



## lisaf

green tea can inhibit the absorption of folic acid... but its also said to help with cm.. so :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

maybe i should have it for my cm, being that clomid made me dry :shrug: maybe just till Ov then stop, is green tea like regular tea?


----------



## lisaf

green tea is a particular kind of tea...
There are other things to help CM like drinking grapefruit juice or taking Robitussin to thin out the stuff you do have etc... you can also use preseed to help.


----------



## dandybrush

yep, i might try the grapefruit juice and robitussen this cycle, unless my gyn says otherwise


----------



## dandybrush

:cry:

so i went to the gyn, and im not allowed to take any clomid this cycle, apparently, my ultrasound last time, being on day 9 didnt confirm pcos, so i have to have another one :dohh: which im having tomorrow :dohh: i hate ultrasounds

and the reason im not allowed to start the clomid again is my stupid OH :cry: because he hasnt had his semen tested yet she said she doesnt want me on something with potential side effects if his sperm arent swimming straight :cry: now im never gonna get my xmas bfp :cry: i'll prob have another 80 day cycle now :cry:


----------



## lisaf

can you get provera from your doctor this time so at least you can cut the cycle off once the SA has been done?
Also... I had long, non-ovulatory cycles then after a few rounds of clomid, I ovulated on my own at a regular time... so perhaps there will be some residual effect of the clomid? Always hope, right?


----------



## dandybrush

i dunno :shrug: we have to make an appointment once he has done the test. 

yes can hope though am feeling doubtful now :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw dandy hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

dandybrush said:


> i dunno :shrug: we have to make an appointment once he has done the test.
> 
> yes can hope though am feeling doubtful now :cry:

this is what I am affraid of :cry: I am on my 2nd round of clomid I am just doing next cycle if I am not PG then thats it. DH will not get tested so I got a Home kit its 95% accurate better be for $100. Just getting DH to do that will be a challenge I am sure. I am just going to say you dont want to get checked we do it at home together! I just need to know that his sperm moves and its healthy. I ovulate on my own so this is why I am going to stop the clomid after 3 months on it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies it went well today seen mr fox s nurse she has done loads off bloods for hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off my fox xxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

snl hope your OH co operates for you, it sure is frustrating when they dont do their part :dohh: 

:wave: hey caz


----------



## babebump2

Hello ladies, 
I would love to join your group. I myself am on clomid 3-7 and this is my first cycle. I started yesterday and I am kinda nervous but excited. I'm nervous because I am 39 and overweight so the chances for me are thin. I can't talk to my husband about all this women things, because he gets to timid and doesn't know what to say. So I would love some great ladies to hop on the baby boat with.:happydance: I wish all of you some baby dust.
Happy:sex:


----------



## lisaf

hey babebump!

I'm overweight too and clomid still worked just fine for me! (I'm a bit younger than you but if your ovarian reserves are good then age shouldn't be too big a factor for you in clomid working or not).


----------



## TntArs06

HAPPY 16 weeks Lisaf!!!! Gosh I remember when you got your bfp and your already this far! Wow! Do you know what your having yet?


----------



## lisaf

yeah, time has flown by! won't know the sex for another month.. can't wait!!
How've you been doing?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hello beautiful ladies how is everyone and there bumps? (those that have them) Im back from Dubai now and god i wish i wasnt lol. Life is so good out there...

Still waiting on results from the tests i had done before i went away, hopefully i will get them soon. The doc has told me that my testosterone (cant spell) lol is very high, should be 1.7 mine is 2.9. Looking likely that this is the main reason for my weight issue. Im just happy to be getting some answers. 

Anyway will be about again soon, so busy with things at the moment. Speak soon girls takecare xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw nice to see you vicky hun xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

hey vicky - my testosterone was high too :haha: Well, it was within normal range, but on the high side according to my FS... the units of measurement must be different for that...
Here, normal is something between 20-70... I was 65 and my doc said most women should be about 40 if they want to get pregnant :dohh:
It would be interesting if it played a roll in my weight issues.. hmm.
The doc did use my testosterone level as a reason to slap the label PCOS on me, but that might have just been for insurance purposes, not sure!


----------



## VickyLou

The units sound alot different in USA hun lol. Ive never had a problem before with testosterone and i was diagnosed with pcos at 17. took them 2 years to diagnose it. She only did the blood test cause shes testing for endromesiosis which is now looking likely that i have it cause of the levels. Im just happy to be finally getting some answers, seems like ive wasted 4 years on trying now and its all been pointless with alot of heartache. Oh well getting some were now ay xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

vick - hi hun, glad to hear you are getting some answers!


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks ttcbaby...

Long time again girls lol, not much been happening in here. Obviously doesnt get used much these days. Where has everyone disappeared too?

Well off to the docs in half hour for the results to these test and find out whats next for me..... feel abit sick and nervous but not sure why as all these tests have been a good thing. Will be back later to fill you all in xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey vick - Please let us know what the dr says!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls been the gym today need to lose some pounds were putting the deck es up tomoz wooooppp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls, ill prob go see my gyn again after christmas, so will prob go bak on the clomid then :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

on the bright side, its easy to stay caught up in this thread, compared to the other CC :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

lol thats true :thumbup:


----------



## VickyLou

Well girls test come back clear so i dont have an infection. Im at the fertility clinic next tuesday which i was going to cancel as i dont want to waist there time due to me not losing the weight they wanted me to lose. But the doctor told me not as my fertility consultant is a gyne aswel so i have to go and explain the situation to her and then she should book me in for an operation to find out whats going on. Doc said its 90% i have endo though. So basically these 4 years of trying have been a complete waste of time.... will keep you all informed when i no more. 

Hope everyone is ok?? xxx


----------



## dandybrush

oh no vicky :hugs: that sux, definately go and get it sorted asap, good luck with your appointment


----------



## TntArs06

VickyLou said:


> Well girls test come back clear so i dont have an infection. Im at the fertility clinic next tuesday which i was going to cancel as i dont want to waist there time due to me not losing the weight they wanted me to lose. But the doctor told me not as my fertility consultant is a gyne aswel so i have to go and explain the situation to her and then she should book me in for an operation to find out whats going on. Doc said its 90% i have endo though. So basically these 4 years of trying have been a complete waste of time.... will keep you all informed when i no more.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?? xxx

I have severe endo and got diagnosed 2 years ago. Its awful but I did get a BFP right after my lap surgery. It ended in a loss but at least I got bfp which is hard to achieve with endo. I hope you dont have it....because it has completely altered my life. But I do an endo diet and that helps with the endo as many foods produce estrogen which estrogen grows endo. But if you do have it...then at least you will know some answers and maybe a lap surgery will bring you even closer to a well deserved bfp.:hugs:


----------



## VickyLou

TntArs06 said:


> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Well girls test come back clear so i dont have an infection. Im at the fertility clinic next tuesday which i was going to cancel as i dont want to waist there time due to me not losing the weight they wanted me to lose. But the doctor told me not as my fertility consultant is a gyne aswel so i have to go and explain the situation to her and then she should book me in for an operation to find out whats going on. Doc said its 90% i have endo though. So basically these 4 years of trying have been a complete waste of time.... will keep you all informed when i no more.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?? xxx
> 
> I have severe endo and got diagnosed 2 years ago. Its awful but I did get a BFP right after my lap surgery. It ended in a loss but at least I got bfp which is hard to achieve with endo. I hope you dont have it....because it has completely altered my life. But I do an endo diet and that helps with the endo as many foods produce estrogen which estrogen grows endo. But if you do have it...then at least you will know some answers and maybe a lap surgery will bring you even closer to a well deserved bfp.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for that huni, doc said its 90% certain that i do have it. My testosterone levels are very high (which is one of the first signs apparently) I have pcos (which apparently comes hand in hand with endo) my periods are very bad and painful and im in alot of pain in the pelvic area etc after sex which again the doctor said its more than likely endo is causeing this. 
What foods do you have to avoid hun? what sort of diet is it? I struggle to lose weight another thing the doc said could be due to endo. I just want answers, i dont care if i have it or not ill just be glad to figure out why im in so much all the time. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all good well i have put my decorations up woopp think i have started the street off there all putting then up haha vicky aw glad your going to get to the bottom hun xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

vicky - have you been screened for insulin resistance? It goes hand-in-hand with PCOS and can make it VERY hard to lose weight. The best test for it is a glucose tolerance test... where you do a fasting blood test, drink this vile liquid, then get your glucose checked at 1 hour and again at 2 hours after drinking the stuff. If you do have insulin resistance, metformin can help you get it under control enough to lose some weight, which will help the PCOS etc...

The painful periods and pain after sex definitely sound like an endo thing!


----------



## ttcbaby117

vick - I am so happy you are getting some answers! I think you might just be one step closer to that elusive BFP!


----------



## VickyLou

Lisa i am insulin resistant was diagnosed when i was diagnosed with pcos. been on metformin since i was 17 and had no luck with it, alls it did was regulate my periods as the insulin levels were lower. Other than that it just made me feel ill when i took them. 

Roll on next tuesday.

ttc yes looks like i might be getting somewere but not sure how i feel about it anymore lol..... yes i want a baby but ive sort of put it to the back of my mind and sort of in the frame of mind of if it happens then it does if it doesnt then its just not ment to be. Been making plans for my future and im thinking of going abroad next year to study and spend abit of time with my dad in abu dhabi. Choices choices choises ay lol xxx


----------



## lisaf

aw, sorry to hear the metformin didn't help with the weight loss... its notorious for making you sick too.


----------



## TntArs06

Vick- I agree with Lisaf...the painful periods and pain after sex is DEF signs of endo. My af's are VERY painful and if im not fresh outta surgery then I usually have pain all the time. After sex it got really bad to the point where I wouldn't want to. So I really hope this is you setting up for a BFP soon.
Your insulin resistant? What is that exactly? I just got told today that my insulin levels were 54 and they want them 17 or less...preferrably less. So they up'ed my metformin to 2000mg. I was only on 1000mg to regulate my cycle and help to get a BFP. Now I have to take it to lower my insulin levels and eat like a rabbit as well. The dr thinks my insulin levels might have been the cause of my MC sense the D&C test came back fine. :shrug:for My granny is diabetic and ive been pre diabetic before when I was really heavy but I lost the weight and it went away. Now its creeping back....So now I we can't try this month and have to put off IUI until next year/next cycle. So any help/advice would be wonderful.

Lisaf- MY GOODNESS 17 weeks! Its racing by!!! What are you having?


----------



## lisaf

I won't know what I'm having until my 20 week scan.


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> I won't know what I'm having until my 20 week scan.

Oh really? I see...my friend found out at 16 weeks thats why I asked. Do you suspect what it might be?


----------



## lisaf

I keep hoping its a girl, but who knows, lol...


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> I keep hoping its a girl, but who knows, lol...

That would be amazing! Can't wait to see what your having


----------



## lisaf

Me either.. I'm burning with jealousy at each girl announcing boy or girl if she's less than 20 weeks along :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

I would be too! Why do you have to wait until 20weeks? I know you live in Cali so I would think you could get them done earlier. But I guess sense I live in a small town its easier to see the dr once a month.


----------



## lisaf

They send you for the anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks. I told the girl who scheduled me how far along I was and she told me when my appointment was. 
DH is glad its at 20 weeks so there will be less ambiguity about the gender... since finding out earlier has a higher chance of being a little uncertain.
My friend found out at 17 weeks, so I know girls here find out earlier, lol!

I see the doctor once a month but they don't do a scan each time. Last time I was scanned was 14 weeks along.. the OB said she had a guess but didn't want to be wrong. 
DH says that must mean its a boy, but until 16 weeks, everything is external on a girl too so I think its still either one! :)
EVERYONE is having boys it seems!! :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Vick - I think that is a great attitude and going to abu dubai sounds amazing!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend carnt belevie how quick it come round woopppp bacardi and coke for me tonight xxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

TntArs06 said:


> Vick- I agree with Lisaf...the painful periods and pain after sex is DEF signs of endo. My af's are VERY painful and if im not fresh outta surgery then I usually have pain all the time. After sex it got really bad to the point where I wouldn't want to. So I really hope this is you setting up for a BFP soon.
> Your insulin resistant? What is that exactly? I just got told today that my insulin levels were 54 and they want them 17 or less...preferrably less. So they up'ed my metformin to 2000mg. I was only on 1000mg to regulate my cycle and help to get a BFP. Now I have to take it to lower my insulin levels and eat like a rabbit as well. The dr thinks my insulin levels might have been the cause of my MC sense the D&C test came back fine. :shrug:for My granny is diabetic and ive been pre diabetic before when I was really heavy but I lost the weight and it went away. Now its creeping back....So now I we can't try this month and have to put off IUI until next year/next cycle. So any help/advice would be wonderful.
> 
> Lisaf- MY GOODNESS 17 weeks! Its racing by!!! What are you having?

Tntars im the same the pain is that bad after sex my other half doesnt want to come near me cause when its finished i end up on the loo crying in agnony and bleeding most of the time. Not good when your meant to be trying for a baby lol. 
Yes im insulin resistant huni, have been for years apparently. I used to take 850mg 3 times a day but came off it has it made me sick, i couldnt eat properly and felt tired all the time. Plus i didnt notice a difference with anything else. https://www.diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/dm/pubs/insulinresistance/ have a look at this website huni it will tell what you need to no. 
I no about the weight crap huni, iven been overweight most of my life and no matter what i do nothing shifts it. I did the atkins diet for awhile which helped me shift abit of weight but also made me very ill so only managed it for a month. I keep telling myself its worth if i lose weight but honestly its really not. 
Well fingers crossed when i see the fertility doc on tuesday they will tell me i can have the op and that will be the end of the pain for a while.

Hope everyone else is good. Caz hope you enjoyed you evening of drinking hehehe. 

xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Wow it feels like forever since I've been on this thread, I guess I got caught up on the Clomid Graduate, Longterm, etc... LOL!

Hi Vicky hun so happy to see you are doing better, we have to remain positive because it will happen... all in due time :)

I'm feeling very positive about taking my Clomid break but I feel confident these softcups/Instead cups are going to do the trick... OH PLEASE!!!!![-o&lt;


----------



## VickyLou

Hello smile well it has been a long time. So glad you feeling positive about everything. Fingers crossed its your turn next ay and im sure the soft cups will do the trick, i have faith. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all hate this weather its like sleety rain did a test this morning bfn dont no when i o this time xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww sorry Caz :( sleety rain and a BFN grrrr well hopefully you enjoy your Bacardi now :)


Vicky, I sure hope the softcups work since dh has lower motility and morph we need to help those little guys out as much as we can:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls chilling today doing a roast think i will do another test in the morning if no af xxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls, Help calm me down.... i cant stop thinking about the hospital on Tuesday. I no im over reacting and have nothing to worry about at the moment but i just cant help it. Ive done alot of reading up on the net, which i really shouldnt do. Im convinced there going to tell me theres nothing they can do for me and ill never be able have children ever!!

Argh im such a crazy person lol..... PMA PMA PMA!!


----------



## lisaf

aw Vick!! You are very very far from being told there is nothing they can do!!!
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls aw vicky dont be silly hun they wont tell you that bfn again so just going to wait now and see if af come x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls the sun is out her wooppp all the snow is melting xxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls how are we all?

Spent hours at the hospital today, went to the fertility clinic and explained everything to her. She basically told me there's nothing wrong and if I lost weight all would be fine. But my doctor has told me I can't lose weight cause of the hormone imbalance but if I have the op the weight should drop off. Anyway eventually after a lot of shouting she sent me for a pre op but told me they won't do it cause I'm over weight. Everything seems fine with me and the nurse said there's no reason why I can't have the op, i might just have to be cut open instead of key hole. So I see the surgeon after Christmas to discuss things with them further and I should have the op with in 18 weeks!! They are going to remove the end if it's there, flush my tubes, drill holes in my overies and give me a d+c. I'm going to be a lot of pain but I don't care, I just want this crap over with. Oh and once I have the surgery I'm done with the fertility clinic, I've come to realise if it's going to happen then it will if not then it's just not meant to be. I can't be doing with the stress of the clinic anymore constantly setting me targets and when I don't reach them they speak to me like I'm a piece if shit, like they don't believe I have worked my arse off to try and reach there targets! So sod em. I can do this on my own, I no I can. 

Sorry the rant girls and sorry if this doesn't make sence, I'm high on pain killers at the moment to try and get rid of this horrible pain in my pelvic but doesn't seem to be happening.

Night girls speak soon xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning :wave: girls well think af maybe on her way my temp have dropped loads this morning aw vicky hope you get sorted hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Vicky - wow I'm so sorry the clinic is so awful to you! :( Is there any way you can try another clinic? I know our healthcare systems are very different, but my doctor was amazing, he only suggested I lose weight because it was a good idea in general, but said he didn't think my weight was causing any of my problems. :hugs:
And I KNOW I must weigh a lot more than you! :(

The op you're talking about is the lap procedure? I've never heard of it helping the hormone imbalances... just that it removes endo and checks for other issues.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls af got me so new cycle xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lisa thanks for the reply. I dont want to go to another clinic if im honest. Ive made my mind up thats that, if it meant to happen then it will. I cant be doing with the stress and negative shit that comes with ttc. Its going to the back of my mind and im going to concentrate on life and see what happens. 
The docs say the weight is causeing the issue because of the pcos which causes the hormone imbalance. This is the reason behind struggleing to lose weight.

Anyway im sure ill get there in the end, just need to wait for my appointment with the surgeon now. Positive attitude all the way. I feel great at the moment.... infact ive never been better. 

Hope evereyone is good?

Sorry af got you caz on tot he next cycle, hope its a good one xx


----------



## lisaf

Glad you're feeling great about it all! :) :hugs: I'm just WAYYYY too stubborn to give up, no matter how much it hurt me :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend woooppp have to take my niece the hospital in abit she has not had the baby yet she has 2 sweeps and they are going to do another internal on her today to see if it starts her off she was jew the 5th aw vicky hun keep your chin up it will be are turn soon xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Hiya ladies how r u all xx


----------



## VickyLou

Got my appointment through girls.... i have to see the surgeon next wednesday for my yes or no.... argh xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw vicky good luck hun at the app xxxx


----------



## lisaf

vicky - keep us posted!!


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls do any of you no what painkillers i can take for this pain? Paracetamol aint touching it and i cant take ibuofen cause im asthmatic. Im taking some extra strong ones i got off a friend called Zappain (i no i shouldnt but the doctor wont give me anything) but these make me so drowsy and tired, i need some that will not will not make me feel like this. Anything you can recommend ill try so longs this pain goes away. Cant cope anymore. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all not a clue vicky hun x x x


----------



## VickyLou

well girls im allowed to have the op so it will be in the next 12 to 18 weeks. Yay, no more pain for me hopefully lol.

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Sorry if iv missed it but wots the op for huni xx


----------



## lisaf

hope it helps with the pain Vicky!! But I do have to say that most women with endo have it come back eventually... my friend's mom had at least 4 surgeries in 10-12 years? hers kept coming back faster than normal though and was all over her inside each time...
don't want to scare you, but wanted you too know that it can become a thing that needs maintenance.


----------



## TntArs06

Vicky- I agree with Lisaf.... I have severe endo and have had 2 surgeries in 2 years. It does grow rapidly and comes back fast... for me at least. Whatever you do DONT get a histerecomy (sp)!! All my research shows thats not the way to go. There is this site called endo resolved...google that and hopefully it will take you to the page. But it tells you different ways to eat and ways to feel better with the pain. I was oxycotin for almost a year because it hurt so bad. So I def know how you feel and I wish the pain would go away for you. I can't believe you have to wait that long.. my goodness. Alot of the foods we eat produces estrogen which grows the endo and that site can help you with that area. PM me if you want to and maybe I can find something to help you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

My sister had endo....and after having her 2 children all of her symptoms seem to have subsided....so maybe pregnancy can help? Oh to just get that bfp now!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave:girl hope your all well aw glad you can have it vicky good luck hunnie i will be thinking of you x x x


----------



## VickyLou

keepsmiling the op is to check if i have endo and im having a clear out and overian drilling. 

Lisa yes i believe you can need the surgery more than once but i dont really care i just want some relief even if its just for a month.... Im sick of being in pain, and sick of not being able to have sex when i want too cause the pain is just not worth it. Thanks for the advice though chick. Hope all is well with you and bump? xx

Tntars, thanks for the site, i will take alook. Ill try anything at the moment as the doc wont give me anything til they no what is wrong. Its driving me daft.... Thanks for the advice and ill pm you if i need any more help. Its a long waiting time i no but im just glad they have agreed to do it, i just want it to hurry up. I need this pain gone, and im fed up of taking painkillers that do nothing!! 
Hope all is well with you? xxx

Thanks caz, appreciate it. Hope your well? xx


----------



## lisaf

I'm doing fine Vick.. bump is doing great.. measured perfectly on track at our 20 week scan.
They said its a boy but I'm actually doubting them a lot! :haha:


----------



## VickyLou

Awwww thats wicked huni. Its going so fast. Im sure you will be over the moon what ever it is huni.... the most precious thing in the world xx


----------



## lisaf

lol.. it doesn't help that I don't think the doctor seemed very sure, and that everyone I show the 'money' shot to says they don't see what the arrow is pointing to! :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls finished everything now for Xmas carnt wait wooppp x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls just popping by to wish you all a happy new year. Hope 2011 brings you everything you want and desire. I have a good feeling about this year.
Made some massive choices already.

Keep smiling girls, you will all have a little miracle soon xxx


----------



## Playgirl2

Hi you guys. I'm new on this forum site may Join your clomid club? I'm 30 years old and on first cycle of clomid cd 10 going to doctor on friday to see if I'm ovulating.


----------



## lisaf

welcome Playgirl! This club is pretty quiet (which may be good for you). There is a more active 'club' over in the LTTTC section where there are girls posting several times a day if you're looking for a more lively place! :) Only downside there is its quite crowded and sometimes your posts may get overlooked.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy new year to you all hope you all had a good one well af got me so a nice fresh start to 2011 woopp hope i get my bfp this year x x x


----------



## snl41296

just dropping by to say hello. Lisa I wrote you on the other board about my CBFM and my opk's can you go over and take a look later thanks hun. 

I am on CD 12 and still HIGH on CBFM i have a few days to go though just so many HIGHS this time. and I got nothing on my OPK's not even a little pink line :shrug: odd this time for me. lets hope it jumps to DARK like my other months :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

Hey SNL - I think the other girls reassured you but I'll answer here anyway so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle! I'm not a CBFM expert! Never used one!
But its not uncommon to get several days of high before peaking. Taking the clomid a day later may possibly make you ovulate a day later (I'm assuming you took it CD2-6 before?). But you're not out of the game yet at all!
If it makes you feel better, I got panicky every time that I wouldn't ovulate, that my OPKs weren't dark enough etc! :dohh:


----------



## snl41296

anyone fall pg on 100mg of clomid?


----------



## lisaf

I did! :)


----------



## TntArs06

snl41296 said:


> anyone fall pg on 100mg of clomid?

I did! :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

how exciting.....


----------



## mommie6

I used Clomid in 2008 50mg CD3-5 I did not take the last 2 pills for some reason or another but I did get pregnant! :thumbup: Our baby girl was born 12/01/08 7:36am, 8lbs. 0 oz.!! :baby:
Since then we tried to get pregnant again in 2010. Once again we used Clomid, this time 100mg CD 5-9, we did concieve but at our 12 wk ultrasound the Dr discovered thier was no heartbeat. :cry: We were heart broken!! 
We decide to take a few months off before trying again, and we also decided to try try a lower dosage being that we were successful once before with 50mg. Therefore in Nov. of 2010 we began ttc again. The first month without Clomid & no success. :nope: We started Clomid 50mg Dec 2010 & once again no success. :shrug: So, here we are in Jan. 2011 & another round of Clomid 50mg....
As of today I am on CD22/ 9DPO<per OPK> I know at this point I should know all the ins & outs but of course I still have many questions.....Being over excited I took an HPT this morning & got a negative result :nope: Ive never had to go past one month taking Clomid which is why I feel dumb founded. The past few days I have been feeling nausea & bouts of dizziness thru out the entire day off & on. Ive also had cramping, also thru out the day off & on for about 2 days now which is very uncommon for me. I usually only cramp the day before & of AF. Are these symptoms from Clomid? Has anyone else had these type of symptoms & had a BFP? Or has anyone had these symptoms simply due to Clomid?
Are these common symptoms


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weekend again woopp well just drop the son off at school there going watching swan lake hes only going to be back at quarter 11 so i will have a little drink and pick him up and take the dogs with us i go back for my results on monday wooppp x x x


----------



## lisaf

I only got those symptoms once I was pregnant, but clomid does mimic pregnancy symptoms a lot of the time. 
I found it impossible to detect pregnancy based on symptoms prior to missing your period if you know what I mean. The real obvious symptoms came after I was pregnant.

I only cramped right before AF except when I was pregnant... I got AF-like cramping and my blood test that day showed I had an HCG level of pregnant.
BUT I know lots of girls on here who get lots of cramps regardless of if they are pregnant or not.
IF you are newly pregnant, an HPT may still be negative. I got a line on a 10miu test at 9dpo when my HCG was a 7.... I didn't get a line on my 20miu tests until 2 days later.
You're still VERY early days to be too disappointed by a negative hpt!


----------



## mommie6

The HPT I used is 25 miu. What test did you use that is 10 mui??


----------



## lisaf

I bought it off ebay... I think the brand was Wondfo ... the line was super super faint, showed up just outside the time limit. I wouldn't have even gotten a blood test done but it was Saturday and if my line was darker the next day I would have had to wait for Monday to get a blood test
(and with my history of low progesterone, I wanted a progesterone check and wanted to get on suppositories ASAP)


----------



## VickyLou

hey ladies how is everyone? any good news?? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Not from me iv been taken off clomid cos of no ov and midcycle spotting so I'm goin onto ibjectables in march April time 
u Hun xx


----------



## VickyLou

Nothing new with me at the moment just waiting for my operation.... wish the hospital would hurry up lol

Me and OH have been really crap later, the fertility treatment has really damaged us and we are struggling to find our way back. Im not sure how much longer we can keep going.

Hope everyone is well and have some good news soon xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Wot op u havin sweeetie
ohhh me n hubby did have a little bit of a rough patch a few months bk but we had some date nights etc n seem to be gettib bak on track x


----------



## VickyLou

to get rid of the endometriosis huni.... not sure when.

I hope we can sort things out huni glad ur getting back on track. xxx


----------



## VickyLou

hey ladies how are we all? i really need to come on here more often and start posting in new threads lol.

Well things are crap for me? My brother who is 21 but acts about 12 has just announced hes having a baby with a girl hes not with.... Angers me so much as it should be next not him who cant even look after himself. God that sounds really bad....

Also at the moment i feel like crap, i have all the signs of being pregnant have done for about 3 weeks now but every test i do says negative. Doc wont do anything til my periods late next month. its so rubbish, my boobs and back are killing me!! x

Hope everyone is well and thoughs with bumps are very healthy xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I no how u feel there hub my sil is pregnant and always splitting ip with het fella cos he's a ass and cheats on her xx


----------



## VickyLou

Its crap chick... the worst thing is ive never met this girl hes got pregnant and she is 37 so the age difference is big! He just wanted abit of fun and now hes got her pregnant and keeps changing his mind weather he is going to stick by her or not. This week he is happy and cant wait but last week he didnt want to no.....


----------



## keepsmiling

Well Hun I no it's hard I mean my sil got given 20 grand for a deposit for a house too and here I am struggling justto keep my wad above water and with this ttc shit to
and I'm off clomid til next month but spotting still grrr
I'm woried I have endo cos isn't spoting a sign of it x


----------



## VickyLou

to be honest babe im not too sure.... i never get spotting til after af... im still waiting for the op to confim my endo. Alls i really no about it is it causes alot of pain during af and sex grrrr xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I got pain the other week wen bs but that us be cos I developed a cyst which I oppose cud be y I'm spotting too and te fact I took provera for af and clomid makes me spot anyway
I'm sure if my fs thort I had it he wuddo a lap 
I dnt get pain durin af xx


----------



## VickyLou

Ladies Ladies Ladies..... Help me!! Im wandering around blind wondering were to go? what to do? and what i want?.... My head is all over the place. Me and the other half have had some major problems recently i wont go into detail but all is getting back on track now i think. 
You see watching one born every minute on monday something hit me and pulled on my heart strings. I cried the whole way through it. I thought i could but the baby thing to the back of my mind but instead ive just been fighting something im so desperate to have for the last few months trying to convince myself i wanted to consentrate on other things..... What a load of crap! My mood has reached rock bottom again ive started self harming again something i havent done for 2 years and my medication has been upped which makes me feel numb. I just want to cry all the time. Everytime i see a baby i just wnt to take it and hold it in my arms and never let go... I wish it was mine. 

Honestly now ive let myself go my heart is breaking i want something so much im so scared it will never happen....

God i dont even no if any of this makes sence im just crying and ranting on!! I just want this pain to disappear.

Help me girls tell me im not on my own......???


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey vick - you are not alone....I am sad alot...I have started meditating b/c I think I need something to help me when yet another person I know announces a pregnancy. I am sorry you are so sad....have you had your surgery yet?


----------



## VickyLou

ttc no still waiting to hear from the hospital... and i have no number to contact them to see whats happening.... Its a joke here. Awwww sorry ur feeling down too babes, doesnt get any easier when people announce a pregnancy. I have 3 family members preg at the minute and 6 friends.... its horrible but i have to be happy for them xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah you do have to stay happy! It is hard. I hope you feel better soon also, maybe it might be good to just drive down there and speak to someone about getting the surgery done.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls vicky hun keep your chin up lv we all have to stay poz for awer bbys x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Hope all is well vik xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how is everyone?

Just to let you all know i got the date for my surgery on friday... Its happening a week tomorrow, Monday 14th. Wasnt expecting that when i opened the letter. Im abit scared as i have to go alone as other halfs boss wont give him the time off work, But other than that i just cant wait to find out what is going on!! Plus i go on holiday on the 7th april to abu dhabi for 3 weeks so ill sure have a good recovery lol xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I'd decided to have ovarian dilling and a lap too mine ahud be July or august time

xx


----------



## VickyLou

did your doc offer it or did you ask for it? x


----------



## keepsmiling

I asked but he did say he was gunna ask me if I wanted it next app so even tho I asked he was thibkin of askib already 
I'm on 150mg clonid wen af shows with follie tracking again xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls vicky good luck with the op hun at least you have the ball rolling to see whats wrong x x x


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi everyone. I'm new to this board but what to know if I could get some advice about clomid. My doctors are beginning to think I have PCOS and I meet with the fertility specialist this Thursday. Are the side effects of clomid significant? Is anyone using the generic form? Has anyone else with pcos also gotten multiple positive opk's in various times of the month? Thanks. The last question I think I'm going to ask on the PCOS board. Oh and if you look at my chart yes I've taken an hpt every day all with bfn. Any advice is wonderful.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well lovely here today got a line full of washing out just got back of the field with the dogs x x x


----------



## missin_a_girl

Hello, I am also new to this. Dh and I have been ttc for over 2 yrs with no luck. i do not O so I going to start Clomid. Just waiting on Af to come. Doctor said 50mg 5-9 but I am thinking of doing it 2-6. How many of you had success with that date and what mg were you on when you got your:bfp:....?
I am sorry if I am asking alot of questions. This is my first time and no one I know been or even heard of Clomid. Thank in Advance....


----------



## lisaf

missin_a_girl said:


> Hello, I am also new to this. Dh and I have been ttc for over 2 yrs with no luck. i do not O so I going to start Clomid. Just waiting on Af to come. Doctor said 50mg 5-9 but I am thinking of doing it 2-6. How many of you had success with that date and what mg were you on when you got your:bfp:....?
> I am sorry if I am asking alot of questions. This is my first time and no one I know been or even heard of Clomid. Thank in Advance....

I took clomid days 3-7 ... doctors seem to have a preference for this, but there doesn't seem to be strong evidence over certain cycle days working better than others. The theory is that taking it earlier gives you more eggs, and taking it later gives you healthier eggs.... I don't think thats been proven and probably varies from woman to woman. 

50mg got me ovulating since I hadn't been before... but I had low progesterone issues even with the clomid.
I didn't get pregnant until I went up to 100mg which got my progesterone levels up to normal.
Happy to offer any advice or help you want on this! There's another, more active, clomid club over in the LTTTC section but it gets very busy there and it can be hard to keep up or even notice if someone is replying to you. Just offering that as another option/resource for help/support/advice since there are tons of girls in there currently on clomid. It gets pretty quite on this thread.


----------



## missin_a_girl

Thank you so much. I called my doctor and he said it was ok to start at 3-7. So I guess i will just wait for Af to come and I am so excited..... How many round were you on?


----------



## lisaf

missin_a_girl said:


> Thank you so much. I called my doctor and he said it was ok to start at 3-7. So I guess i will just wait for Af to come and I am so excited..... How many round were you on?

I did 4 rounds at 50mg, took a 2 cycle break, then took 1 round of 100mg to get my BFP. I did 4 rounds at 50mg because the doc I was seeing didn't want to increase my dose since it was making me ovulate.
Kind of a long story, lol... 2 cycles unmonitored, then 2 cycles with progesterone tests showing my progesterone was low.


----------



## missin_a_girl

Speaking of the devil. Af is here... first time in my life that I am excited about it being here. Two more days and I will start the clomid. I hope I am one of those lucky ladies and get a bfp in my first cycle.


----------



## lisaf

missin_a_girl said:


> Speaking of the devil. Af is here... first time in my life that I am excited about it being here. Two more days and I will start the clomid. I hope I am one of those lucky ladies and get a bfp in my first cycle.

lol totally! Just keep in mind that some of clomid's side effects may cause you to have symptoms that you normally don't that may seem like pregnancy. I had sore boobs on my first clomid cycle which I'd never had before... got my hopes WAY up :dohh:


----------



## missin_a_girl

I normally get sore books before Af comes. Well for the last six months or so. I pretty much went thru my stage of getting my hopes up. Then when she comes I would cry for a few days. I am gonna try to stay calm thru this process. Well, I am gonna really try. I am excited yet nervous at the same for some reason. That's why I am glad I found this website. I'm hooked. My hubby keeps asking me are you still on the forums? Yup I am. Lol. Thank u 
Did you take any else while on clomid ? Like mucunex , pre seed, yams ?


----------



## ReadyWithLove

yams??? and why do I keep reading about soy is good soy is bad... I never know what to believe anymore.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all we i have just come back from a lovely wake up to the dam and back very windy here x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

It's windy here too 

Aweful weather caz

well incd 1 today yay xx


----------



## lisaf

Soy CAN be good... but if you are on clomid, you should not take most herbal supplements like soy or vitex/chasteberry. If you have a thyroid problem, soy can be really bad. So lots of women take soy without having had their thyroid test which is why it can be 'bad'.

I tried Vitex during my natural cycles and it didn't do much for me, but I was also on a lot lower dose than many girls on this forum who take it.

During clomid, I took a B-complex vitamin, fish oil capsules, daily multivitamin (all with the approval of my FS). On my successful cycle, I used preseed and softcups (with my special 'scoop' method :rofl: - I can explain if you want but its a little TMI).


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh lisa explain this scoop method plzzz
thibkin about soft cups but iv got visions of me putting them in wrong and gettin them stuck:0 cud u imagine xx


----------



## lisaf

they're very hard to get stuck... if they are hard to remove, you might just have to try a couple different positions to remove (standing with foot on toilet lid, lying down etc) 
Actually, when I saw my first one I was a bit panicked about fitting it in because its quite large looking. There are videos online about how to insert them though!

So my fear was that I was somehow trapping the sperm on the outside of the softcup, lol. Hence the scooping method:

Spoiler
Basically, before inserting the softcup, I would take it and gently scrape it along the edge of my vagina/labia. I would gather quite a bit of semen that way and I would insert it after I scooped up the spilled out semen. Not sure if it really helps, but it at least put my mind at ease about popping the softcup in and blocking sperm, lol!!


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies just a quick message to let you all no i had my surgery yesterday. In alot of pain today and major chest pains which are normal apparently. Back home really uncomfortable but hopefully it will soon feel better.

Anyway i had my tubes flushed and overies drilled and a dnc. Apparently i showed no signs of having endo so they want to do more tests and scans etc when i am actually on my period to find out what goes on when i bleed, so they can see why im in so much pain during af and sex.

Hope all is well with everyone else. Sorry if this doesnt make sence still abit spaced out. xxxx


----------



## lisaf

glad you got your surgery.. strange about the lack of endo
hope you have a quick recovery!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yayyy glad you havent got endo hun fx vicky its not much to worry about hun x x x


----------



## mmcheek1

ladies what is fx'd see ut everywhere. 7dpo i feel so crappy today got a miserable head cold been nausious with diarrhea tmi wish it was pg symptoms but ya know


----------



## mmcheek1

hey i had hormone lvl done at 11cd and i was wondering if anyone knew anything about the ranges


----------

